# Stoneslacker's new 250w micro hempy scrog Blueberry, Blackjack and Permafrost



## stoneslacker (Mar 5, 2013)

Sup RIU. Took a break from growing since my last grow, and took the opportunity to do some modifying to my grow box. The old version was a 35"x35" cube, with the back 12" my extraction fan enclosure. This design forced me to use 2 smaller carbon scrubbers with a Y and these took up about 12 inches of my actual grow compartment. I have now removed the extraction fan from the grow box and enclosed it in a separate box, I then knocked out the false wall in my grow area, moved the new carbon scrubber to the back and really opened up my grow space.

I will now be able to run 3 plants instead of 2 and really try to push for upwards of > 0.75g per watt. I just transplanted my new test subjects to their new hempy homes last night so the official start to veg will begin today. These 3 clones are much smaller than my previous grows so I am anticipating a longer veg time, maybe upwards of 3-4 weeks before I fully train my canopy. The strains I am going with are all from clone, 2 of which I have grown previously and 1 newbie. The Blackjack is back from my 1st grow and I am excited to see what I can do with her now that I have some experience under my belt. She grows really fat and dense nuggets and should do better this time with proper ph'ing. The Blueberry is one of my all time faves, really fruity and skunky, she is not as fat as many strains but is very dense and a good yielder. The smell and taste alone make up for any slight deficiencies in yield. The new edition, Permafrost is a clone only strain that is around my neck of the woods. She is very bright green in color and has a menthol-pine taste and very skunky smell. She is a good producer and I am excited to give her a go this round.

Some info on my setup. Fairly basic micro closet, 35x35 as I said, with the actual grow area about 23x33. The difference this go round is I will be utilizing all the grow space this time by adding the 3rd plant. I am using str8 perlite in 1.25 gallon hempy buckets. Each bucket has a DIY screen separately attatched, about 11"x23" in size. Lighting is a lumatek 250w dimmable MH/HPS (I wish I would have gotten the 400w and dimmed it to 250w) supplemented with 2 42w 5600K CFL's. Ventilation is done with an Active-air 4in extraction fan and carbon scrubber. I have 2 circulating fans, one blowing between the light and canopy and one blowing through the canopies. This lets me keep my HID light about 5in from the top of my plants.

Using the GH 3 part and supplementing with Florablend and Liquid Koolbloom. Once the roots hit the rez I feed fairly heavy, about every 2-3 days and I flush every 14 days with Clearex letting them dry out for 3-5 days after flushing. This system has worked fairly well for me the past 2 grows and I will look to tweak it this round a bit maybe. I previously ran ph at around 5.6-5.8 but found in my last grow that bumping ph up to around 6.0-6.3 in flower is much more agreeable to them. Half the reason I am doing a grow journal is that I really think that it helps me to become a better grower. Being able to document the process helps my stoner memory out immensely.

Anyways that is the basics of this grow. Fire away any more specific questions if you would like.

Here is the link to my previous 3 grows. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/514780-1st-grow-shot-250w-hps.html

From left to right, Permafrost, Blueberry, Blackjack.


----------



## StevieStoner (Mar 5, 2013)

awesome bro. glad to see your still growing. that blackjack is one hell of a strain huh?


----------



## StevieStoner (Mar 5, 2013)

how big are those scrog holes if u dont mind me askin.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks man. I love the blackjack really dense and fat and such a unique smell and taste. The strain I have is really lemon tasting with like a buttery hint. I described it as almost caramel tasting when I grew it last. That was my first grow so I aim to improve on that alot this time round. Thanks for stopping by and showing interest, I will be sure to stop by your thread and check it out. Peace

The screens are about 11"x23" each and each hole is about 2-3" give or take. I like the string screens as they give me many options on placement since I can adjust the space between them.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Mar 5, 2013)

Welcome back man!


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 5, 2013)

RCgrowerman said:


> Welcome back man!


Hey RC! Nice to see a familiar face again. I see from lurking on a few threads you upgraded to a 600w is that right? I can't wait till I get my degree in a couple years and can devote a real room to growing so I can bang out a couple 600's. From everything I've seen they are the most efficient at light output per watt. 
Thanks for hollering at me and check back. I won't bore people with too many of the veg pics, but I'll really be pushing this grow to the limits this time with my veg training. Peace man


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 7, 2013)

After seeing your pics I'm subd for sure! Now you got me curious about scrog. Cant wait to see the end.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by steelie. Just waiting for these girls to get their feet under them and then I'll start twisting the shit out of em. IMO scrog is a game changer and really can help anyone maximize yield. If you position your screen low enough (I have mine about 6-7" above my buckets) the additional veg time is minimal, maybe an extra week. It's all about taking a plant that would be 3-4 feet without training and keeping her height around 8-12 inches and spreading her out horizontally. 

I am going to try and document my training and feeding more closely this round as I said I believe this really helps improve my overall growing ability.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Gave them their 1st light feeding last night. Fed 2.5mL grow, 1ml micro and 1ml bloom with 10ml Florablend and 0.5ml cal/mag ph'd to 6.0 per gallon. I also foliar sprayed epsom salts diluted to 1tsp per gallon. Really light feeding this week but as they start to shoot roots to the rez I will bump up the strength slightly each time.


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 7, 2013)

I was planning on doing a 2L hempy sog but I'm kinda limited on space atm. After seeing what can be accomplished with scrog I'm gonna take notes and try one myself after my tent empties out.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Scroggin is alot easier than it may seem. If you have any specific questions feel free to post em on here.

This is a pretty laid back journal so anyone who wants to, feel free to post questions, comments, criticisms. I know how some people get on these forums but unless it's extremely offensive or hateful towards someone, feel free to post whatever you would like here.
Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 7, 2013)

I've seen some pretty impressive results with 2L sog setups, but it usually means alot of plants to water and care for.

Scrogs take more initial care during veg than other grows. It's mostly about letting the plant grow to the screen then positioning branches where you think they will fit best. Once the plant bends into the screen you will be able to visualize where the lower branches are most likely to come up. Most people use a permanent type of screen for their scrog which is usually made up of a frame with a grid of either fencing or chicken wire stretched over it. To make mine easier to work with and water I built individual screens with some small diameter metal rod and clothes hangers. This lets me water each plant in a catch basin to capture the runoff. I just tie some nylon string into a grid pattern to serve as my screen. Takes a bit more work but I like the fact that I can position the holes where I need them at the time and remove parts of or the whole screen easily.

Training is real easy and over the next few weeks I'll try to give a detailed account with some good pics to show the process. It is really basic but the process can be quite different from plant to plant. More or less the plant will tell you where it wants to grow and you just have to force it over to where you think it should go. If things go well I should be hopefully starting to train by the end of next week.


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 7, 2013)

I appreciate all the help. I'm just finishing up my first grow. Another week or two tops and all my original plants will be done. I just harvested one of my blue dreams a few days ago. I'm running a 4x4x7 tent with a 600w hps, coco hempy with blue planet nutes.. Would it be better to do 1 big screen or is that to big? Can't rep you again yet, but i'll get you when I can.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 8, 2013)

I would do 2 screens separated by a small aisle just big enough for you to squeeze back and do some training and cleanup under the canopy. Picture how high your canopy will be (try to keep it around 6-12" above the bucket tops) then set your light in different height positions from about 10-24 in. U want to have a good balance between intensity and coverage so take a look and see how high you need to get good coverage over where your screens will be placed. 

If you are running a tent like a grow lab then you could make a frame out of 1/2" pvc pipe pretty easlily. The only problem with scrogging a permanent screen is you can't move the plants around once they grow to the screen. I'm not sure what your water system is but this might be a problem.


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm run hempy buckets. I'm thinking 4-5 gallon for the scrog plants. I'm gonna make a stand for each plant. Got stuff to make one for a trial run. How big of a net for an individual plant?


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 9, 2013)

Growth update 5 days since transplant. Fan leaves are burning off, this seems to happen every time I start a grow. I'm feeding slightly under half strength nutes every other watering and watering every day lightly till the roots get established. Growth is poor to good with the blackjack lagging quite a bit behind the other 2.

The perma has the most growth and I topped her tonight just a bit in hopes of letting the blackjack catch up. The BB is somewhere between the two slightly closer to the perma. I will top her in the next couple days and see where the blackjack is at. 

Hopefully by the later part of next week they should be close to screen level and I'll start to get an idea where I'm at.

Blackjack Day 1






Blackjack Day 5






BB Day 1






BB Day 5






PF Day 1






PF Day 5






PF Topped


----------



## highnotlow (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking Nice! I'm subbed. I'm not sure if you mentioned this, but what was the yield of your last harvest? I've got a Blueberry X Purp under a 1000watt that I plan to SCROG. She's currently under LST but i'm building the screen very soon. Check it out if ya like: HERE


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 9, 2013)

These were my last 2. The top one was 72g I think and the bottom around 62g


----------



## highnotlow (Mar 10, 2013)

DAMN!!!! That's crazy good for 250watts! I love the color. They're so white, they almost look albino.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 10, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> I'm run hempy buckets. I'm thinking 4-5 gallon for the scrog plants. I'm gonna make a stand for each plant. Got stuff to make one for a trial run. How big of a net for an individual plant?


Place your buckets under the light and figure out about 2'x2' or 3'x3' for each plant would be good. This will help you see how many plants and total canopy area you can fit under your light. With a 1000w you should be able to safely cover about 15 sq ft. 

As they are growing it is important to adjust the height of the light and try to keep it as close to the canopy as you can without burning them. If your using a cooltube this should be no problem, but if not I use a fan blowing between the canopy and the hood and this works well for me. I'm only using slightly over 1gal buckets and my screens are about 11"x23"


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 10, 2013)

highnotlow said:


> DAMN!!!! That's crazy good for 250watts! I love the color. They're so white, they almost look albino.


Thanks high. That was my 3rd grow and was much better than my first 2. With luck I hope to break 80g on at least one plant this round.


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 14, 2013)

How's everything going?


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 14, 2013)

Started mild training 3 days ago. The idea is to pull the top branches down horizontal and cause the small growth tips on the branch arms to grow perpendicular to the branch. These will be the branches that will do most of the fill on the screen.






The PF is way ahead of the other 2 growth wise and I have pulled the apex tips back down and she is starting to respond. Her lower branches are shooting up nicely and soon she will be at screen height, though not as soon as I had hoped. 











The BJ responded nicely to topping and is really nice and branchy. She is now running second behind the PF in growth and I have trained her down some. Once these get closer to the screen level I will tie the ends of the branches down and tie the middle sections up and to either side to the screen. This will help me create a significant bow in the branch arm and help me fill the screen in.











Poor Blueberry I abuse you so much you picky bitch. I have a love hate relationship with this strain. I cannot seem to get a nice veg off this plant for the life of me. I have been giving her extra cal mag cuz she always seems to have problems with N uptake from my past grows but she is not responding well at all. I think maybe she does not like to be topped and this could contribute to her problems. She also had the least developed root system when I transplanted, so this too could be part of her issue. She has had some moderate growth and I have started some mild training on her. She is pretty branchy but all the branches are very short and growing straight up so I am trying to pull some down and spread her apart some. Hopefully she will get a growth spurt soon and catch up. My last 2 grows the runt has finished out as the bigger plant both times and this strain was the bigger plant my 2nd grow so we will see.











I am contemplating lowering my screens a bit to possibly reduce veg time a bit. These were the smallest clones I had started with and none had much more than an inch of roots coming out of the rockwool cubes so I am looking at probably another 15-24 days of veg time here.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 14, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> How's everything going?


You must be psychic my friend. Just posted it lol. I seen your nice BD harvest on WoH. Nice and chunky looking man. Didn't post any congrats for you on WoH as it gets a bit congested over there sometimes, figured I would wait till I seen you over here. That blue dream looks like a really nice strain. I remember it was clone only at one time, is someone producing seeds of this strain now?


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks Stone. She yielded 3.03 oz dried. I got the seeds from Humboldt Seed Org (HSO) on attitude. Its not exaxtly the same as the clone only but she's a great smoke already and is going fast. People can't get enough of it. Speaking of psychic, I was just talking to the wife about which seed to start tonight, blueberry or critical hog. I've heard blueberry is finicky but its one of the wifes favs. I think your post just made up my mind for me! Lol. I think i'll wait till i hqve a little more experience under my belt. Off to chop my Critical Kush. Your plants are looking great bro, hope your BB turns around for you.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 16, 2013)

Getting some decent growth out of the PF and BJ for only a couple days. Training a bit more aggressively now. The BB is still struggling along but I have been able to tie off some branches and spread her out some so we will see.

BB











BJ











PF


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 19, 2013)

Great grow... Amazing results with CFL...!! Im subbed for sure.... One day Ill take the plunge and go Hempy..!

Well done man..!


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 19, 2013)

Jay_normous said:


> Great grow... Amazing results with CFL...!! Im subbed for sure.... One day Ill take the plunge and go Hempy..!
> 
> Well done man..!


Thanks Jay. I am actually running a 250w lumatek MH/HPS. I just supplement with a couple small cfl's. Still have a bit of veg to do here but check back, hoping this is my best grow yet.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 19, 2013)

Some good growth in the past couple days. Today is day 14 since I transplanted and while the blueberry is still way behind she is starting to catch up. I'll post some update pics tonight.

Here is a couple pics that show what scrog is all about. When you bend the branches horizontal the little growth shoots really explode and grow straight up. These new branches will fill my screens and hopefully produce a nice canopy full of tops.

This is the same branch on the PF taken 3 days apart.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 21, 2013)

Some good growth on the PF and BJ as we hit day 17 of veg. The BB is still running behind but she is starting to grow now and hopefully she can spread out some. I need her to since the PF is already close to 50% + of screen coverage. I'm thinking another week and I might be flippin. 

The PF is really outsizing the other 2. She is really got some nice branching and should end up with a nice canopy.
















The blackjack is a really short and bushy plant. I need to get as much screen coverage as I can before I flip since she does not stretch a bunch during transition.
















The BB is definitely lagging but at least she is starting to show growth. She will stretch a bit so I will flip before the PF gets out of control regardless of where this girl is at.


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 21, 2013)

Looking great Stone


----------



## StevieStoner (Mar 23, 2013)

looking good man. my hempys just about on pace with your girls. im on my first hempy bucket grow and its pretty amazing how fast they start growing once they get settled in their pots.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 23, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> looking good man. my hempys just about on pace with your girls. im on my first hempy bucket grow and its pretty amazing how fast they start growing once they get settled in their pots.


Thanks SS. They sure do explode when they get their roots set. I have so much new growth in the middle its crazy. Cant wait to flip em soon.


steeliesteve said:


> Looking great Stone


Thanks man. All 3 are looking really healthy and the training has really spread the canopy out quite a bit already. Just trying to give the blueberry a bit more time.


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 24, 2013)

I had started a snow white bean for my first attempt at scrog, but now I've decided to build a new flower room. I'm only running a 4x4 tent atm, I wanna build a 8x8 room so I can grow larger plants. Was thinking about building the frame out of 2x4s and using black and white poly sheeting for the walls. What are your thoughts? Think it'll be sturdy enough to hang lights? I'm wondering if I'll have to put up osb outside to stabalize. Dont wanna spend the extra $ if I don't have to though.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 24, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> I had started a snow white bean for my first attempt at scrog, but now I've decided to build a new flower room. I'm only running a 4x4 tent atm, I wanna build a 8x8 room so I can grow larger plants. Was thinking about building the frame out of 2x4s and using black and white poly sheeting for the walls. What are your thoughts? Think it'll be sturdy enough to hang lights? I'm wondering if I'll have to put up osb outside to stabalize. Dont wanna spend the extra $ if I don't have to though.


You could always run a couple of 1x2 or 2x2 stringers across the top for reinforcement to add hooks to. I'm not sure of the reflectivity of the poly walls but if they are paintable flat white paint will get you around 93-97%, mylar's a bit better and I hear foylon is really good. But a gallon of paint goes a long way and a quick refresher coat is definitely cheaper than replacing mylar. Just remember flat white is far better than glossy white which reflects only about 87%.


----------



## StevieStoner (Mar 24, 2013)

how much of the screen do u fill before u flip?


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 24, 2013)

The poly is only slightly less reflective than mylar but the poly is much more durable at 6mm. Panda film is poly and its used a lot for grow rooms. Gonna head to home dePOT today and price out the build.


----------



## StevieStoner (Mar 24, 2013)

hey steeliesteve you could get 2 sheets of 8x4 plywood for your roof. it would make your room hella sturdy and you could hang anything from it. and it would be the exact size for your grow room. just a thought


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 24, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> how much of the screen do u fill before u flip?


I like to shoot for 60-75% full. The main thing is you want your outer branches to stretch enough to reach the outer edges of the screen. And to make sure your middle growth is enough to fill in the interior of the screen. Judging by the pics in your thread you pretty close. Just train the branch ends down to get the middle stuff to shoot up and once you are close the flower stretch will do the rest. When they stretch in flower don't forget to keep training the branches to open areas of your screen during the first 10-14 days of transition.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya I know what you're talking about now. Panda film is good stuff. I would say that the poly alone would not be strong enough that I would risk hanging that big ole hood of yours over your plants. I think a couple 1x2's strung across the top should be plenty strong enough though and should only be a few bucks too.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 24, 2013)

> *
> 
> The poly is only slightly less reflective than mylar but the poly is much more durable at 6mm. Panda film is poly and its used a lot for grow rooms. Gonna head to home dePOT today and price out the build.​
> 
> ...


Ya I know what you're talking about now. Panda film is good stuff. I would say that the poly alone would not be strong enough that I would risk hanging that big ole hood of yours over your plants. I think a couple 1x2's strung across the top should be plenty strong enough though and should only be a few bucks too.


----------



## StevieStoner (Mar 24, 2013)

cool. i was thinking about cutting the lower branches off but ill wait til i start seeing some pistils before i do anything drastic. how much bud are you expecting to yield off this grow?


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 24, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> cool. i was thinking about cutting the lower branches off but ill wait til i start seeing some pistils before i do anything drastic. how much bud are you expecting to yield off this grow?


I usually don't trim anything till after the first week of flower. I like to give everything a good chance to stretch out then I have a better idea of what can go. 

I hope to at least be inline with my last grow somewhere around 60-75g a plant. Would be nice to break 80g on at least one of these though. I would love to get close to 0.75g a watt.


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 24, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Ya I know what you're talking about now. Panda film is good stuff. I would say that the poly alone would not be strong enough that I would risk hanging that big ole hood of yours over your plants. I think a couple 1x2's strung across the top should be plenty strong enough though and should only be a few bucks too.


I was thinking I'd hang the light from the rafters on the ceiling and hang it through the poly. I'm sure it'll end up being much more professional but its nice to imagine something easy. Lol


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey bro, how's that blueberry coming? I bet she's filling out nice.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 26, 2013)

Things are looking good. Actually got some nice growth out of the BB and I am thinking about changing lights soon. I am going to flush them tonight with clearex 7ml to 1/2 gallon each then follow up with a real light nute mix. In 2-3 days when they dry out good I will hit them with a boost of N and throw them in the dark for 36 hours then turn on the HPS. 

Photobucket is giving me problems tonight and I'm feeling lazy so just RIU mini pics tonight.

BB


BJ


Oh I forgot. I always seem to somehow break off a limb on at least one plant. Well this grow's victim is the PF. Luckily she still has plenty of branches so she shouldn't suffer the loss too much.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 26, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Hey bro, how's that blueberry coming? I bet she's filling out nice.


Dude your timing is uncanny. That is crazy you beat me to the update 2 times, lmao. She is doing really well now man it shouldn't be too much longer. I'm thinking less than a week probably by friday. Thanks for checkin man.


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 27, 2013)

LMAO! 3 mins apart on our posts! I just told my wife (she asked what I was laughing about) and she said she always knew I was a creeper. Lol. Looking awesome as always SS. How's the smoke on that BJ?


----------



## StevieStoner (Mar 27, 2013)

Those chicas are growing fast bro, really filling in those screens. the main stem on'ems really thick too.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 27, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> LMAO! 3 mins apart on our posts! I just told my wife (she asked what I was laughing about) and she said she always knew I was a creeper. Lol. Looking awesome as always SS. How's the smoke on that BJ?


Thanks steelie. The blackjack has a real lemon taste with a backdrop of fuel. It also seems to have like a real buttery hint to it almost like caramel. From what I know the genetics are black domina and jack herer but the pheno I have favors the sativa characteristics of the jack portion. Real intense head buzz that mellows nicely as it fades. She produces really fat nugs with dark purple calyxs that look black sometimes. I love this smoke.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 27, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Those chicas are growing fast bro, really filling in those screens. the main stem on'ems really thick too.


Thanks Stevie. I am really itching to throw some orange light on em, I think it will be really soon.

What was your experience with blackjack? How did you like the grow and what did you think of the smoke?


----------



## StevieStoner (Mar 27, 2013)

I love the BJ strain, her node spacing is so close together she makes some really dense nugs. the smell and taste for me have been the same everytime i grow it. she smells almost like a box of fruity pebbles mixed with diesel. her taste is really strong, almost pure lemon. im actually curing some now, i didnt get any purple on this one cause i cut her a bit early but still really potent and strong.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 29, 2013)

I shut the lights down yesterday and I will pop the HPS on tonight at 9. This 36 hour dark period is a bit of superstition for me. My first grow I lost power for almost 24 hours during veg and decided to just flower them after power was restored. I hear some people say that it makes them show flowers faster but I can't verify that.

Update some pics tonight.


----------



## StevieStoner (Mar 29, 2013)

yea i know what u mean, i like doing the 36 hours of darkness too. personally, i think it makes the plant show pistils way quicker then just switching to 12-12. my devil just started to show pistils yesterday and man she smells strong as hell (prob cause i got her legs so wide open lol).


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 30, 2013)

Pulled them out of darkness today and officially started flower at 9. I run 11/13 but still find myself saying 12/12 all the time. Gave them a healthy dose of nutes tonight and just hoping to get some stretch, but not too much. The PF is scaring me a bit, she might overgrow some. 

Not a real pic update tonight, I'll do that in a couple days when I feed again.

Now red was your color. And of course, those little people were yours too. (+Rep to any Tool fans who recognize this)


----------



## steeliesteve (Mar 30, 2013)

This...is...necessary. life feeds on life....feeds on life....feeds on life....


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Mar 30, 2013)

Adam jones is GOD.-S0uP


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 1, 2013)

The girls are looking pretty good. Some slight yellowing but no leaf stress for the most part. They are already stretching a bit only 3 days in, they should hopefully fill the screen in fairly well.

Been quite a bit of stretch for just 3 days, my training might have been too extreme though as I have so much middle growth it is outpacing the ends now. This leaves me with little room to place these so I have been trying to bend them back down and under the screen. 

3 days ago






Today






I also gave them all their first trim today. Just the low hanging stuff for now, then in 7-10 days I'll see what is left to trim out.












BJ







PF






BB- She has really got her shit going now. Should hopefully have a nice canopy.






They have been taking 3 days to dry out and I could probably let them go at least another day. I can still feel some weight in the bucket. I'll feed them pretty hard as I transition them over, then around day 14 or so I'll flush them then let them dry out real good for at least 3 days. Then I'll start the liquid koolbloom.


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 3, 2013)

nice! they look great man, especially BB, it might just be me but it looks like shes got a crazy amount of tops.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 6, 2013)

Day 8 of flower, all 3 are filling in pretty well. The PF which started out the strongest is starting to fall behind a bit now. The BJ is definitely the dominant plant now. She is drinking faster than the other 2 and is really filled out. The middle is a bit overfilled though and I might have to prune a few to clear out some. All 3 are showing nice budsets so I will start the koolblom at the end of next week. Hopefully they will be done stretching in the next 10 days and start bulking up.







BB






PF






BJ


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Stoneslacker, just catching up with your grow, done a nice job mate. I`ll be running a similar ScrOG to you but per individual plant and I use a much different training style. If you like the ScrOG primarily you should investiagte the Cataract Kush, is pretty bushy and will fill out any small-space canopy nice. Just check the sig 

Keep it up, I`ll be following along the rest of the ride 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for checking out my grow KC. I see you do the mainline method which is excellent. I have a really small grow area with limited height clearance so I haven't made a mainline attempt. If I could assure myself of keeping an 8-12 head mainliner short enough I would love to try a side by side comparison. 

I can't wait to get past this stretch portion of my grow. Weeks 3-6 are always my favorite part as they really start to bulk up then and you can see the buds fill out almost daily.

Stop back and check me out here in the future. I would appreciate any comments or advice.

Peace


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 7, 2013)

things look pretty full in there. i was doing a little side by side of your pics from a week ago and the ones you just posted. its crazy how much growth happens in just a week.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks SS. Ya the first week of stretch is always big. I was a little bit worried that I flipped them too soon but it looks like I am going to be just about right. The blackjack is not quite as spread out horizontally as I would like but she has an incredible number of tops and is very lush and has the most developed flowers so far. 

I think that the blueberry might end up with the best canopy though. She has the most even spread of tops and is more open in the middle than the BJ so she is not fighting for light as much. My last 2 grows the runt has ended up as the best finished plant, the BB might be keeping that trend going.

Thanks for stopping back man, that big devil of yours is really coming along too. You should end up with a really fat spread on her.

Peace


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 7, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks for checking out my grow KC. I see you do the mainline method which is excellent. I have a really small grow area with limited height clearance so I haven't made a mainline attempt. If I could assure myself of keeping an 8-12 head mainliner short enough I would love to try a side by side comparison.


I will have 8+ headed plants and will stay below 20 total inches ... sound like what you need ... ? I guess it would closer to 36 inches if we include medium and pot. Very achievable to get short, squat plants with the ML, you`re BB would take nicely to this. I`m around for the long haul mate, keep it up

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 10, 2013)

Things are going along pretty smoothly. Only problem I have is the PF is yellowing and has some tip burn. I almost think that when I transplanted these that I may have mixed up the BB and PF, as the PF looks and acts just like the BB from previous experience. I guess I'll know for sure in a few weeks. She is pretty touchy right now, I flushed 3 days ago and I will feed them tonight and supplement some cal/mag and see what happens. Has me a little worried to start the koolbloom but I will anyway.

Canopies are shaping up fairly nice, not quite as full as the mystery clone from my last grow but all 3 are pretty evenly spread out. Trimmed out alot of the underneath and small branches that won't reach the screen. Just waiting out this final bit of stretch and I will do my final pruning.

BJ
















PF
















BB


----------



## steeliesteve (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks great Stone! Can't wait to watch those buds form


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 11, 2013)

Beautiful man! those girls are looking juicy for sure. cant wait to see them go KABOOOM! gonna be an exciting next few weeks.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 11, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Looks great Stone! Can't wait to watch those buds form





StevieStoner said:


> Beautiful man! those girls are looking juicy for sure. cant wait to see them go KABOOOM! gonna be an exciting next few weeks.


Thanks guys. They are really coming along nicely and the next few weeks should be explosive. I always like weeks 3-6 just to see the bulking up of bud on a daily basis, so nice. Once they really start to beef up I will do a timeline from transplant to present which is cool to see the step by step growth over the weeks. 

Thanks for checking in guys, the boring part is almost over, time to let the show begin!


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey Stone, looking awesome mate. They`re developing at a nice clip for day 12, those a re going to treat you right. Only thing is I would hold off on your PK booster (KoolBloom). I start my PK boost in week 3 (after day 20) so you can keep some of the strength developing at the same time as bud formation. Keep it up mate, this is one of my high priority journals to come back to often now 

KC


----------



## Jay_normous (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking great... Super scrog, super hempy..!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 13, 2013)

Jay_normous said:


> Looking great... Super scrog, super hempy..!


Thanks Jay. They are coming along pretty well so far. 

The PF is having a slight issue though, some yellowing and necrosis on fan leaves. I am feeding them tonight so I might try to drop her nute strength down some and buffer her ph slightly lower than the other 2. All 3 are starting to put some bud mass on, the blackjack more so than the other 2. I'll probably wait to post pics till towards the end of next week around day 20 or so, unless they really wow me and start really packing it on.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 17, 2013)

Stretch has slowed down to almost a stop now. I trimmed everything under the screen and a few weak branches. Going to give a full nute dose to the PF she seems to be looking better, a bit yellow yet though. 

It's hard to tell yet which will have the nicest spread when they finish. I think the PF will probably be the smallest of the three. The BB has a nice even size among the tops, but the BJ has the denser canopy. The blackjack also is really getting some bud mass going, she is the beefier of the 3 so far.

BB
















BJ
















PF


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 17, 2013)

Here is a couple shots to compare the Blueberry from my last grow. The 1st pic is the old grow the 2nd is the new one. Looks to be inline with last grow, I might have a better canopy spread this time. We shall see. The plant from the first grow was at day 22


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 18, 2013)

Man you must be a pretty good lookin guy to get all these pretty ladies! looking great man, that canopy is already looking primo.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 18, 2013)

LOL. These ladies are already looking to sexy for me man. It is looking more and more like I nailed it on the blackjack and blueberry canopys. The blueberry this go round looks to be spread out more evenly than last time and also has more tops so I hope to have improved yields on all three, maybe more than 70g apiece I am hoping. 

Depends on light coverage though and I am alternating the plant positions every couple days to try and even out the overall exposure. Hope this will keep things growing at a pace similar to last grow and keep those tops nice and fat and even.

Thanks for stopping back bro, starting to feed em heavy and adding the koolbloom so hope to see em bulk up over the next few weeks. Peace


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 18, 2013)

you can def tell on those bb pics from the last grow to this one your scrog skills have improved. its alot more full, even and neat this go round. Evolution man!


----------



## steeliesteve (Apr 18, 2013)

Killer looking cola factory! I have to agree, the blueberry is def looking better this time around. You're doing an awesome job bro!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 18, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Killer looking cola factory! I have to agree, the blueberry is def looking better this time around. You're doing an awesome job bro!





StevieStoner said:


> you can def tell on those bb pics from the last grow to this one your scrog skills have improved. its alot more full, even and neat this go round. Evolution man!


Thanks my SS brothers. It is hard to remember what the old grow looked like without seeing the pics. I was a bit worried about the canopies but seeing how this BB compares to last time has me optimistic. Im figuring the PF looks like it would have had a more even spread had I not accidentaly amputated that branch. Still she looks like she will have at least as good of a spread as the BB from last round. I def have a lot more branching with these three which I attribute to starting with smaller clones and topping early.

Thanks for the kind words guys, hope the rest of the show doesn't disappoint. Peace


----------



## steeliesteve (Apr 18, 2013)

Whole lotta SS's in this joint. Lol


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 18, 2013)

...Looking good man! Just wanted to pop in say what up!-S0uP


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for checkin in soup.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 19, 2013)

Bored so took some pics. Day 21. 42+ to go lol.


----------



## steeliesteve (Apr 19, 2013)

Damn Stone, I love those canopy shots! I picture a marching band. I hear bagpipes....and flutes....and drums....

Kinda baked atm...great pics bro!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 19, 2013)

LMAO! Glad I'm not the only one who thinks of crazy shit when baked.

[video=youtube;uz2yXnuhZyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz2yXnuhZyA[/video]


----------



## steeliesteve (Apr 20, 2013)

Just finished a final smoke for the night and totally zoned out on the hammers bro. Lol. Dudes voice turned into chanting fora minute. Caught the wife staring too. Lmao. Thanks!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 20, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Just finished a final smoke for the night and totally zoned out on the hammers bro. Lol. Dudes voice turned into chanting fora minute. Caught the wife staring too. Lmao. Thanks!


Zoning out to Pink Floyd The Wall...my generations past time.
[video=youtube;PQE3vcwU97g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQE3vcwU97g[/video]


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 20, 2013)

In a way its a little mean of you to put that on there... I just got caught for like 35min, you know how that goes.... BEST group of ALL time. Hands down. Period. -S0uP


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 20, 2013)

I know what you mean soup. I had to stop myself so I can get ready to leave! I will have to watch it tonight for sure now.


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 20, 2013)

Their stacking up for sure man. looking like your gonna have one nice harvest on your hands.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 21, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Their stacking up for sure man. looking like your gonna have one nice harvest on your hands.


Thanks man. The blackjack is really starting to fill in right now, she is loving the koolbloom. The other 2 are lagging a bit behind, the BB is starting to yellow and show some necrosis on the leaves like the PF. I bumped up my cal/mag a bit and adjusted ph to 6.0 and I will run them for a couple weeks like that. I'll flush again in about a week then I'll start bumping up the P/K a bit more.


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 21, 2013)

with u behind the wheel, im sure the other two will catch up in no time. i just popped another blackjack seed into soil today. where did your BJ come from... nirvana seedbank?


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 21, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> with u behind the wheel, im sure the other two will catch up in no time. i just popped another blackjack seed into soil today. where did your BJ come from... nirvana seedbank?


Yes sir, she is a clone from the best specimen my buddy grew out from a Nirvana 6 pack. She is def a beast and already smells so damn lemony.


----------



## steeliesteve (Apr 23, 2013)

That blackjack sounds pretty good. Gotta love lemony funk. I've got a snow white from nirvana going right now. Shes a big ol bush right now, just popped a few pistils. Love her structure. Wish I woulda cloned her, got 2 more seeds though. Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 23, 2013)

Ya I do like this blackjack SS, the guy I got this from also grew out Nirvanas Khrystal which was plenty potent but really lacking in taste and aroma. Snowhite sounds really nice though.

The girls are starting to bulk up some and form colas. Overall I am pretty happy with how even the canopy is and rotating the plants around really seemed to help keep them even during stretch.

The perma is not yellowing as much now and her upper leaves are looking pretty decent. She is not bulking as much as the other 2 but she is really skunky already and building up some nice frost.
















Blackjack is a beast like I was saying. She is really stout compared to the other 2 and is really starting to get fat already. The pics are not the greatest but the calyxes are already starting to turn purple and I am getting some color change in a few leaves too.
















Blueberry is being her typical picky self. I cant seem to dial it in for this plant. I finally broke down and got some floralicious plus to add to my ever increasing pile of nutrients. I hear really good things about it though and figured I would give it a roll. She is packing on some bud though and I still think she may end up the best canopy at the end.
















Ya looking at these pics I really need to lighten up on the nutes a bit. I just can't seem to help myself and I keep pushing these girls pretty hard. Just got to find that sweet spot.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 23, 2013)

Thats cool, almost like that time lapse video stuff! Super Stoney!


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 23, 2013)

Sweet SS, always good to get a grow-in-a-minute . Love how you filled that screen space out, and I`m anal about canopy brother. Nice post,

** EDIT - May want to consider sending that to Journal Entries, very nice **
KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 23, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> Thats cool, almost like that time lapse video stuff! Super Stoney!


Thanks Soup I like how it turned out too. I'll do a timeline for each plant as I get close to harvest, some canopy and mixed bud shots. Thanks for checkin back.


KushCanuck said:


> Sweet SS, always good to get a grow-in-a-minute . Love how you filled that screen space out, and I`m anal about canopy brother. Nice post,
> 
> ** EDIT - May want to consider sending that to Journal Entries, very nice **
> KC


Thanks KC! I'm glad the timeline went over well. Thanks for the suggestion to journal too I sometimes forget to journal a good update. I am pleased with the canopy overall, although I still think I could have done a little better. Always gotta have something to shoot for right? Although for a 3 strain scrog I think I did pretty good. 
I am really digging the LED DiY in your sig. I checked out those heatsinks and I am impressed. I have a bunch of chinese 3w in red I might have to experiment with. Thanks for stopping back again. Peace all


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 24, 2013)

Holy shit dude, how the hell did i miss this grow! Your girls look amazing bro


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 24, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit dude, how the hell did i miss this grow! Your girls look amazing bro


Thanks for the great compliment easty! I hope they finish up as nice as your girl is . 

Thanks for checkin my grow out, my favorite part of the grow going on now so should hopefully be entertaining for everyone. Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 24, 2013)

Im sure they will man, they look mighty tasty already


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 24, 2013)

Those are some frosty fuckers man. Beautiful...just beautiful.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks SS! They are starting to get there for sure man. I love weeks 4-7 of flower and can't wait to watch them get fat. Peace


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 24, 2013)

I hear ya man, this is the most exciting time to watch'em grow. They get that nice fruity smell you cant help but to touch them and smell your fingers after like a complete perv. but thats just how mother nature made us...god damn im stoned lol


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 24, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> I hear ya man, this is the most exciting time to watch'em grow. They get that nice fruity smell *you cant help but to touch them and smell your fingers after like a complete perv*. but thats just how mother nature made us...god damn im stoned lol


Love that, I laughed my ass off. (worth spelling the whole thing out LMAO!!)


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 25, 2013)

Kick ass journal. Just read the beginning til now. Good pics and good upkeep on your journal with good pics. It's hard to come by good journals like these. Keep it up. You make me want to do a 250 watt scrog.


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 25, 2013)

I want an update SS!! Picture update with no description(s) at the very least 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 25, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> Kick ass journal. Just read the beginning til now. Good pics and good upkeep on your journal with good pics. It's hard to come by good journals like these. Keep it up. You make me want to do a 250 watt scrog.


Thanks for that great post sky! You are a welcome addition to the journal man. Feel free to post whatever or whenever you feel like. 

I got the 250w to be able to manage the heat in my grow cab and it works well beyond what I expected. I am really having fun trying to improve my growing ability with each run, and improving a bit each time. I definitely notice how keeping a journal helps me as a grower too.

Thanks again for stopping by. Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 25, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> I want an update SS!! Picture update with no description(s) at the very least
> 
> KC


Can't tonight bro. Got a date to share some of my sticky goodness with this chick I've been rappin with. I meant the bud guys. Lol hell no I totally meant a double meaning there. Day 28 of flower tomorrow and I'll have a bounty of pics up for tomorrow's update. 

Peace


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 25, 2013)

I sure hope so soldier! GET IT IN!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 26, 2013)

Allright update time. Gave them a light flush 7mL clearex per gallon, 1/2 gallon each. Then I followed with a gallon 1/4 str nutes. The perma is looking much better but I did give her and the BB a bit of nute burn. BB is yellowing pretty bad so I am lowering her ph by a couple tenths to 5.9 and see if that helps. The BJ seems to take all the food I can give her. She is really put on some size now too and showing her dark complexion. After flushing today I will let them dry out for 4 days then feed em hard with an aggressive bloom formula. 

BB- She looks just like my last grows BB, yellow as fuck and some tip burn. She is really putting on some bud size though just like last round. I'll just have to balance out her ph and nutes since it is not the same maybe due to higher temps last time out. She seems to be getting frosty though.



























BJ is doing fine, no problems with this girl. Only complaint is she is so stout that as her limbs get stiffer she is pulling her canopy together. I have tried to tie off some branches here and there but she don't give a fuck and pulls em back in. I will probably need to defoliate her some but right now she is doing so good I'm going to leave her for a bit.


























Permafrost is starting to show some frost. She smells so damn skunky with a back hint of menthol its really loud. While she is not showing as much bud growth as the other 2 she is steadily getting better and she definitely doesn't seem to be yellowing anymore. She does have some tip burn so I will probably back down the nutes on her and BB and keep it status quo for BJ.
Permafrost


























Canopy


----------



## steeliesteve (Apr 27, 2013)

Fucking Outstanding! Wish this was scratch n sniff

Edit- nope...still can't smell it...


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 27, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Fucking Outstanding! Wish this was scratch n sniff


Thanks man! They are definitely keeping a smile on my face right now. I wish everyone could smell these 3 ladies! This permafrost im told is white widow x trainwreck but I have no clue whether that is true or not. She smells amazing though, overpowering the other 2. The smell of this blueberry would be enough to make you pop your BB bean tonight! 

Once I flush them and let them dry out real good when I hit them with nutes again they usually blow up alot. I checked my pace with my last grow and things are looking really close. 

Thanks for stopping back bro. Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 27, 2013)

Totally agree with Steelie, fucking outstanding dude  you got some serious dank there man!


----------



## welshsmoker (Apr 27, 2013)

nice work there mate..


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 27, 2013)

Their looking awesome man, that blackjacks already getting a nice purple hue to her. They look extra frosty too. I can just imagine the smell....snnnnfff, ahhhhhh.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 27, 2013)

Are your drain holes on the bottom or on the side of your buckets?


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 27, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Their looking awesome man, that blackjacks already getting a nice purple hue to her. They look extra frosty too. I can just imagine the smell....snnnnfff, ahhhhhh.


Agreed, that BlackJack, is looking most appealing right now, but they all look in great shape SS. How much longer you leaving them mate? I`m interested to know what the BJ yields 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 27, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Totally agree with Steelie, fucking outstanding dude  you got some serious dank there man!


Thanks easty! They are really starting to fill in now and the lemon-berry-skunk mix of aromas is intoxicating. Thanks for checking back man.


welshsmoker said:


> nice work there mate..


Thank you welsh, always good to have nice compliments from mods. 


StevieStoner said:


> Their looking awesome man, that blackjacks already getting a nice purple hue to her. They look extra frosty too. I can just imagine the smell....snnnnfff, ahhhhhh.


Hey SS! Thanks man the BJ is really looking pretty I agree, I wish I could get my dark time temps a bit lower to see how she would really color up. Right now it's getting down to around 65.


sky rocket said:


> Are your drain holes on the bottom or on the side of your buckets?


The holes are about 1 1/2 inches up the sides sky. Just a standard, all perlite hempy bucket 1.25 gallons in size. Thanks for the interest man.


KushCanuck said:


> Agreed, that BlackJack, is looking most appealing right now, but they all look in great shape SS. How much longer you leaving them mate? I`m interested to know what the BJ yields
> 
> KC


Hey KC. The BJ is definitely my healthiest and robust lady right now. She is like a tank, no matter what I do to her she just keeps rolling. Past experience with the BJ and BB shows a 60-70 day harvest window. Not sure on the perma personally but my buddy says she finishes in about 50-58 days for him under the 1000w so I think about 65 days or so under my 250w should be pretty good. It will be a bit of a balancing act between the three to decide when I harvest as I am limited to the grow box as my dry box too. The price I have to pay to have variety in my little grow, but these 3 should finish up relatively close to each other. Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 29, 2013)

Just a couple canopy shots before the lights go out. They are looking pretty solid. Gonna let them dry out for one more day than hit them hard with P/K.


----------



## StevieStoner (Apr 29, 2013)

They really blew up in the last couple days, i love that canopy too, everything looks nice and even. Great pics to enjoy while i drink my morning coffee  
Great job brotha.


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 29, 2013)

Second that mate, looking excellent for this time in development. They`re gonna love that PK blast, get an update after they drink some in 

KC


----------



## steeliesteve (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking great as always bro!


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I hit the blackjack with 4mL of the liquid koolbloom and 3 mL each for the BB and PF. I also upped my florabloom to 7mL and dropped the floragrow to 1mL. I will see how they respond and look to adjust from there. Hoping to see some serious bulking in the next week, I'll have a nice photo spot in the next few days then about the beginning of week 7 I'll throw up individual timelines for each girl.

Peace


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 30, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks guys. I hit the blackjack with 4mL of the liquid koolbloom and 3 mL each for the BB and PF. I also upped my florabloom to 7mL and dropped the floragrow to 1mL. I will see how they respond and look to adjust from there. Hoping to see some serious bulking in the next week,* I'll have a nice photo spot in the next few days then about the beginning of week 7 I'll throw up individual timelines for each girl.
> *
> Peace


You`ve inspired me to do this as well for my girls once I hit flower, and again afterwards, great idea I`ll say again mate. Keep it up, that nutrient regime sounds good to me, should be loving that. 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 30, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> *You`ve inspired me to do this as well for my girls once I hit flower, and again afterwards*, great idea I`ll say again mate. Keep it up, that nutrient regime sounds good to me, should be loving that.
> 
> KC


Cheers to that KC! Looking forward to the Cataract timeline coming soon!!

I try to remember to get a photo of each in the same position every time I take pics. Stoked it inspired you to make one yourself bro. Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2013)

Damn bro they look awesome hey! So fat too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2013)

Is all that under 1x 250 hps mate? Fuckin stellar effort if it is hey!!


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 30, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Is all that under 1x 250 hps mate? Fuckin stellar effort if it is hey!!


... Why he has my full attention with every post . Come grab a chair next to me EC, puff, puff, pass ---- BB Burmese Kush 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 30, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Is all that under 1x 250 hps mate? Fuckin stellar effort if it is hey!!


Cheers Easty! I cheat a bit with a few 6500K CFL's to add some blue spectrum. With some plant rotation to even out light coverage, I'm really starting to maximize the 250's power. Thanks for the awesome compliment bro!

Isn't she a cute little thing?


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 30, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> ... Why he has my full attention with every post . Come grab a chair next to me EC, puff, puff, pass ---- BB Burmese Kush
> 
> KC


Thanks for that great compliment too KC! The show should get even better from here on out. Puff, puff, pass some skunky ass blueberry that's been in my jar for 5 months. This stuff is so tasty!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2013)

Sure i'll partake in that...puff puff pass


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Cheers Easty! I cheat a bit with a few 6500K CFL's to add some blue spectrum. With some plant rotation to even out light coverage, I'm really starting to maximize the 250's power. Thanks for the awesome compliment bro!
> 
> Isn't she a cute little thing?


Dude, it's very impressive hey!! I've passed on your thread to a mate who is going to use a 250 too, i'm sure he'll pop in to say gday


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 30, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, it's very impressive hey!! *I've passed on your thread to a mate who is going to use a 250 too, i'm sure he'll pop in to say gday*


... The beauty of RIU . We`ll be glad to have them. SS would be my choice candidate for 250w tutor, haha

KC


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2013)

Ha ha yep he'd definitely be mine too


----------



## praiseodin (May 1, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, it's very impressive hey!! I've passed on your thread to a mate who is going to use a 250 too, i'm sure he'll pop in to say gday


Couldnt help but chime in after reading such a great journal.
Definitely happy i upgraded to a 250w HPS now after reading this, thanks for sharing easty! 
and after reading this i am totally attempting a hempy grow next! great skills there stoneslacker. im admiring your work!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 1, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, it's very impressive hey!! I've passed on your thread to a mate who is going to use a 250 too, i'm sure he'll pop in to say gday





KushCanuck said:


> ... The beauty of RIU . We`ll be glad to have them. SS would be my choice candidate for 250w tutor, haha
> 
> KC


Hey! You guys are too kind!  I just aim to get a little better each grow, it's all any of us shoot for in this amazing, addictive hobby. Not sure on my British slang but you guys are some pukka chaps! (probably totally used that in the wrong context, lol, correct me if I'm wrong Mo!) (Pukka hopefully meaning quality? )
Update w/pics tonight. Stay tuned.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 1, 2013)

praiseodin said:


> Couldnt help but chime in after reading such a great journal.
> Definitely happy i upgraded to a 250w HPS now after reading this, thanks for sharing easty!
> and after reading this i am totally attempting a hempy grow next! great skills there stoneslacker. im admiring your work!


You are a welcome addition to the great vibe around here Odin. I popped by your journal to give you a shout, loving your strain choices. 

The hempy system is so simple and effective I swear these girls grow in spite of my efforts! I was going to recommend flowamaster's method if you had the room but your setup seems to be real similar in size to mine. My system seems to work fairly well for a small cab and the scrog really helps maximize your area. Plus I like to have some variety so 3 smaller plants works well for me. This is my first run with 3 plants and it seems to be the perfect size canopy for the 250. I would be more than happy to help in any way I can so feel free to pop any questions my way. Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey! You guys are too kind!  I just aim to get a little better each grow, it's all any of us shoot for in this amazing, addictive hobby. Not sure on my British slang but you guys are some pukka chaps! (probably totally used that in the wrong context, lol, correct me if I'm wrong Mo!) (Pukka hopefully meaning quality? )
> Update w/pics tonight. Stay tuned.


Well deserved bro  

Lol about pukka, if we were Brits, you'd be spot on haha. We are fortunate enough to be from Oz  I think we all produce some pukka buds man


----------



## stoneslacker (May 1, 2013)

Haha! I knew KC was my neighbor to the north but I thought for some reason you were across the pond. Still pukka in my book mates!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2013)

Ha ha yeah bro, still pukka for sure


----------



## stoneslacker (May 1, 2013)

Update time. They responded well to the P/K boost, all 3 are showing noticeable swelling . Some of the leaves below the upper canopy are yellowing and dieing off, but I still have some upper yellowing and tip burn on the Blueberry and Perma. Overall canopy spread is nice, the BB has the nicest overall canopy, but the Blackjack is just so beefy. I'll continue the nutes like this till next week and then look to bump the P/K boost to full strength. These girls have alot left in them and I'm excited to see how much bulk they put on in the next 3 weeks before I start looking to flush them.

I'll start with the all-star of the show. BJ don't care about your P/K boost, she eats that shit up and asks for more. This girl is demanding to be fed more than her sisters and I am happily obliging her. She is on a mission to produce the fattest buds I've grown yet. 


























Permafrost is my new favorite. She was my best looking and growing girl in veg and breaking off that limb right before flower knocked her back a step. She has recovered nicely and is throwing on some nice size and frost. She is by far the smelliest of the 3 and thought she won't have the yield of the other 2 I am most looking forward to smoking this lady.


























Blueberry is who she is, I cannot for the life of me keep this strain from yellowing. My buddy who uses NFT tubes never has this problem but I feed a bit more aggressively than he does. She is definitely getting fat though, and her colas usually stay pretty slender till the last couple weeks. I am loving her smell this round which still has that skunky edge my last grow had. Delicious!


























Peace


----------



## KushCanuck (May 1, 2013)

So you come over to my thread and say you have to `step it up` and do a post ... and you post these beauties!!! . Haha, dude you`re killing it over here. Now just think, if you had mainlined each of these ... whoa ... Keep it coming man, I`m glued in real good

KC


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2013)

Daaaaaamn bro they are just unreal hey! You really got your setup down pat hey  

Dont worry too much about the yellowing on the blueberry, all of mine seem to do it as well. I find mine only deal with about half strength nutes tops. Its only because of the NL in mine that it took the full strength this time, i still think i couldve gotten away with 1/2-3/4 strength


----------



## StevieStoner (May 2, 2013)

Wow brotha, looking insane in there. the permafrost looks killa, completely covered in frost she looks like straight indica huh.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 2, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> So you come over to my thread and say you have to `step it up` and do a post ... and you post these beauties!!! . Haha, dude you`re killing it over here. Now just think, if you had mainlined each of these ... whoa ... Keep it coming man, I`m glued in real good
> 
> KC


Just wait till you get some orange light on Ms. Orange...then we'll see a show! You've inspired me to try a mainliner next round. I'm thinking G13 Labs Pineapple Express side by side scrog-mainline comparison grow. Hmmn, I'll have a plethora of questions coming your way once I figure out the basics.



eastcoastmo said:


> Daaaaaamn bro they are just unreal hey! You really got your setup down pat hey
> 
> Dont worry too much about the yellowing on the blueberry, all of mine seem to do it as well. I find mine only deal with about half strength nutes tops. Its only because of the NL in mine that it took the full strength this time, i still think i couldve gotten away with 1/2-3/4 strength


Hey Mo, spot on with the BB observation. She is really a sensitive girl and I keep trying to feed her like a pig at the trough. Still she is looking better this round than last as she is not dropping fan leaves and less tip burn this time too. She is looking like she will finish up nicely though. Peace



StevieStoner said:


> Wow brotha, looking insane in there. the permafrost looks killa, completely covered in frost she looks like straight indica huh.


Thanks bro, it is starting to get crowded in there. After *squeezing her and smelling my fingers like a pervert* I am thinking that my buddy may have mistagged the permafrost. She is looking and smelling like his Blue Cheese strain alot, so I am heading over to his place and get a closer look at both to verify. I am pretty certain that this is the case and any disappointment in not having the perma is negated by the quality of this blue cheese. So winning either way but now I will have to try a permafrost run if that is the case.

Thanks for checking in bro!


----------



## steeliesteve (May 2, 2013)

Don't even know what to say. Absolutely killer job SS! Love seeing your updates.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 2, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Don't even know what to say. Absolutely killer job SS! Love seeing your updates.


I'm loving it too bro. Most pleased with how this grow is going for me. Hit the halfway point today: T minus 33 days and counting!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2013)

Holy shit man have you still got 33 days to go? Wow they will still double, even triple in size  i think you should change your name to 250 hempy master cos you got some serious skills in the growin department


----------



## stoneslacker (May 2, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit man have you still got 33 days to go? Wow they will still double, even triple in size  i think you should change your name to 250 hempy master cos you got some serious skills in the growin department


Thanks Mo! Good thing I'm a humble guy by nature or my ego would be tripling in size.  I just try to push them as hard as they let me, keep things as consistent as possible and let the girls do their thing. I let them go for at least 60 days, my last 2 grows went 65 days and were about perfect. So 30+ days under the 250w is not quite what it would be under a 600 or 1000. They should still pack on some decent bulk from now till then though. My first 2 grows I pulled them a tad early and now I like to let them get those extra few days to ripen up nicely. Peace man


----------



## stoneslacker (May 2, 2013)

RIP Jeff Hanneman. This album was a kick in the teeth when I first heard it in high school.
[video=youtube;msIL-9r2HGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msIL-9r2HGM[/video]

Edit: BTW Plants do not like Slayer. Nor do hippies according to Cartman.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks Mo! Good thing I'm a humble guy by nature or my ego would be tripling in size.  I just try to push them as hard as they let me, keep things as consistent as possible and let the girls do their thing. I let them go for at least 60 days, my last 2 grows went 65 days and were about perfect. So 30+ days under the 250w is not quite what it would be under a 600 or 1000. They should still pack on some decent bulk from now till then though. My first 2 grows I pulled them a tad early and now I like to let them get those extra few days to ripen up nicely. Peace man


Yeah sweet dude, you know your girls better than anyone and they will reward you greatly for your efforts


----------



## KushCanuck (May 3, 2013)

I`m still going to patiently await a nug pile-on-scale-shot ... 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 3, 2013)

Well it has been confirmed. The permafrost is actually blue cheese. I should have realized sooner when she started smelling so damn overpowering. She is a cross of DJ shorts BB and the old UK cheese my mate has kept for the past decade almost. She definitely favors her cheese heritage and I have some concerns with her overpowering my scrubber. Maybe the outright stinkiest strain ever! Smells so damn skunky and earthy, she really shows her original Skunk No 1 genetics.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 3, 2013)

Smoking some really nice Jack Herer right now. This is a great daytime smoke, nice sativa raciness and head buzz with no crash. I'm loving it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 3, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Well it has been confirmed. The permafrost is actually blue cheese. I should have realized sooner when she started smelling so damn overpowering. She is a cross of DJ shorts BB and the old UK cheese my mate has kept for the past decade almost. She definitely favors her cheese heritage and I have some concerns with her overpowering my scrubber. Maybe the outright stinkiest strain ever! Smells so damn skunky and earthy, she really shows her original Skunk No 1 genetics.


Oh damn, good luck getting rid of the smell mate, my experiences with any strain skunk related is to give all your neighbours pegs to put on their noses cos that shit STINKS to high heaven! Hope you can manage it man cos it sounds like a real killer strain!!


----------



## psilocybindude (May 4, 2013)

I just read from your grow from the beginning and i must say you have a pretty awesome set up and technique man, i love the versatility of string set up that you have for the scrog screen i also like the way you have them secured to the hempy buckets, i attempted a similar design with my scrog crates so i could rotate them under the light but they are so damn heavy and bulky, its a bit annoying because if i need to flush i have a very limited amount of space to collect drainage because i cant remove them or the drain pans from the crates after they get so big, i would like to find the perfect system for independent scrog crates but i don't even know where to start, I've seen lots of ideas but i still cant see how to get them perfect. I enjoyed reading threw your grow a lot man it gave me quite a bit of insight as to the way scrog should be done and what it should look like, your crop looks beautiful, amazing results for the 250 watter that you are working with!

P.S. I would rep if i could but i cant...


----------



## steeliesteve (May 4, 2013)

Looks good bro. I've been tokin on some of my critical super silver haze. Great smoke. Lightly relaxes your body and very clear head high. Perfect for daytime as well. I find it increases my concentration quite a bit.


----------



## praiseodin (May 5, 2013)

How long do you veg on average SS?


----------



## stoneslacker (May 5, 2013)

Had a great weekend. Took a spur of the moment fishing trip up to the Little Manistee to night time streamer fish for browns. Didnt net any but hooked a couple. Then we launched on the Muskegeon and caught a mob of planter rainbows. Love to show some pics but my camera is now at the bottom of the Muske. Oh well was a cheapie anyway. Grilled up some fresh rainbows and corn on the cob, don't get any better than that!




eastcoastmo said:


> Oh damn, good luck getting rid of the smell mate, my experiences with any strain skunk related is to give all your neighbours pegs to put on their noses cos that shit STINKS to high heaven! Hope you can manage it man cos it sounds like a real killer strain!!


It's gonna be a challeng Mo. I might have to try some ona gel for the first time. She is worth it though.




psilocybindude said:


> I just read from your grow from the beginning and i must say you have a pretty awesome set up and technique man, i love the versatility of string set up that you have for the scrog screen i also like the way you have them secured to the hempy buckets, i attempted a similar design with my scrog crates so i could rotate them under the light but they are so damn heavy and bulky, its a bit annoying because if i need to flush i have a very limited amount of space to collect drainage because i cant remove them or the drain pans from the crates after they get so big, i would like to find the perfect system for independent scrog crates but i don't even know where to start, I've seen lots of ideas but i still cant see how to get them perfect. I enjoyed reading threw your grow a lot man it gave me quite a bit of insight as to the way scrog should be done and what it should look like, your crop looks beautiful, amazing results for the 250 watter that you are working with!
> 
> P.S. I would rep if i could but i cant...


You have your grow going in the right direction now psilo. Thanks for stopping by. A nice screen DIY option is to make the frame out of small diameter pvc pipe. You could attach them to your buckets too. Just a thought.




steeliesteve said:


> Looks good bro. I've been tokin on some of my critical super silver haze. Great smoke. Lightly relaxes your body and very clear head high. Perfect for daytime as well. I find it increases my concentration quite a bit.
> View attachment 2643587View attachment 2643589


Damn SS that looks dank as hell. Is that the delicious seeds version? It looks really good, how long was the flower time?




praiseodin said:


> How long do you veg on average SS?


It really depends odin. I use clones and have been pretty lucky to have even growth. I usually shoot for 60-75% coverage of the screen before I flip. Usually amounts to 20-30 days with smaller sized clones. Before I flip I make sure every top is flattened out and the canopy is fairly even. I don't worry about letting em get above the screen till after the 1st week of stretch. Topping is always the best option for scrogging in my opinion and creates nice branching to fill the screen in. 
Ask away if you want, there is a bunch of great growers stopping in here who can chime in too. 


Another bonus gift this weekend is my buddy gifted me some of his freebies. He is set on the strains he is running so he wasnt ever gonna grow them. I don't recognize many of the strains but I'll check the descriptions later after I feed. Got Delicious seeds Black Russian, Dinafem Blue Hash, World of Seeds Mazar x GWS and NL x Skunk. 

I have a question about seeds. How long are they good for in storage? Summer growing is a kick in the balls for me so I really don't want to pop them for my next grow. I was going to try and wait till September or so. Will they be allright if I store them in a cool dark place till then?

Well got some thirsty girls to take care of. Ill throw up some teaser pics and then a full update in a couple days. Peace


----------



## steeliesteve (May 5, 2013)

Delicious seeds is correct. I pulled her a few days shy of 9 weeks. Ran her 12/12 from seed, wish I woulda vegged cuz she's going quick. Its all my wife wants atm. I'll def grow again. Smells mouth watering yet I can't quite describe it. Taste is sweet yet slightly musky. Nothing I dont like about it and I'm more of an indica fan myself.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 5, 2013)

Canopy shots day 37.

















Blackjacks Nutrient delivery pipeline.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 5, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Delicious seeds is correct. I pulled her a few days shy of 9 weeks. Ran her 12/12 from seed, wish I woulda vegged cuz she's going quick. Its all my wife wants atm. I'll def grow again. Smells mouth watering yet I can't quite describe it. Taste is sweet yet slightly musky. Nothing I dont like about it and I'm more of an indica fan myself.


It sounds awesome. Gotta keep the wife happy bro, get to growing!
Edit: BTW seen the slab gill you posted on the WoH thread. Nice one. Did a bit of trout fishing myself this weekend.


----------



## steeliesteve (May 5, 2013)

I was supposed to go to Oscoda last weekend steelhead fishing but got calls saying river was to blown out to fish. We're going up camping this summer though. Won't catch steelies but we'll catch something! Lol


----------



## psilocybindude (May 5, 2013)

Looking great man, as far as the seeds go I'm pretty sure they have a pretty long viable life span, about 5 years or so i think of course it all depends on the conditions under which they are stored.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 6, 2013)

Damn those plants look wicked man, really even canopy too  

As for the seeds mate, if you store them in paper seed envelopes and put them in a dark container surrounded by rice in the fridge, they'll last 3-6 years that way before they start to deteriorate in germ rate. Ive grown seeds that were near on 10 years old and they still grew amazing buds. Took a little while to pop up but she was still viable.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 6, 2013)

I`m seeing some donkey-dicks in there SS !!! And the good kind not like the hangy droopy farm animal variety . The Muskegeon I`m aware of, it`s actually almost directly parallel to me in Ontario brother. Glad to hear you had a good weekend, the ladies are looking great man, gettin pumped for you. I got a wicked nice sunburn myself this weekend, haha. Easy buddy,

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 6, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> I was supposed to go to Oscoda last weekend steelhead fishing but got calls saying river was to blown out to fish. We're going up camping this summer though. Won't catch steelies but we'll catch something! Lol


You talking camping in Oscoda? You stay at Old Orchard? I know some really nice campsites up Oscoda way, some nice private ones down off Bissonnette right on Foote Dam Pond. Great perch and gill fishing there.




psilocybindude said:


> Looking great man, as far as the seeds go I'm pretty sure they have a pretty long viable life span, about 5 years or so i think of course it all depends on the conditions under which they are stored.


Thanks psilo. They are about a year old so I should be good then.




eastcoastmo said:


> Damn those plants look wicked man, really even canopy too
> 
> As for the seeds mate, if you store them in paper seed envelopes and put them in a dark container surrounded by rice in the fridge, they'll last 3-6 years that way before they start to deteriorate in germ rate. Ive grown seeds that were near on 10 years old and they still grew amazing buds. Took a little while to pop up but she was still viable.


Sweet Mo. The blue cheese is really starting to swell finally and she is catching up to the other 2 a bit. It is getting really loud in there though so I'm heading out to stock up on some air fresheners.




KushCanuck said:


> I`m seeing some donkey-dicks in there SS !!! And the good kind not like the hangy droopy farm animal variety . The Muskegeon I`m aware of, it`s actually almost directly parallel to me in Ontario brother. Glad to hear you had a good weekend, the ladies are looking great man, gettin pumped for you. I got a wicked nice sunburn myself this weekend, haha. Easy buddy,
> 
> KC


Think rhino horns bro! My grow cab is a dick free zone! LOL. Haven't had a herman yet, these clones are pretty stable genetics.

A sunburn is a small price to pay to enjoy some great weather outdoors mate. My weekend siesta has me recharged and looking forward to summer.(Until I check the thermo in my cab and it reads 90! ) Still love the summer, gotta get out and get some sun. The glow from my computer monitor makes Johnny a pale boy.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 6, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Think rhino horns bro! My grow cab is a dick free zone! LOL. Haven't had a herman yet, these clones are pretty stable genetics.
> 
> A sunburn is a small price to pay to enjoy some great weather outdoors mate. My weekend siesta has me recharged and looking forward to summer.(Until I check the thermo in my cab and it reads 90! ) Still love the summer, gotta get out and get some sun. The glow from my computer monitor makes Johnny a pale boy.


Haha, fair enough, rhino horns it is. And as far as the sunburns go, I`m pretty Irish so I change colors with the seasons, white-red, haha. No ill-effects on your girls from a 90F cab though brother, impressed I am 

KC


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 6, 2013)

Unbelievable for 37 man! Makin Nirvana look GOOOOOOD! That 1" stalk is doin its job for sure!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 6, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> Unbelievable for 37 man! Makin Nirvana look GOOOOOOD! That 1" stalk is doin its job for sure!


Hey man missed you around here! They are workin you like a dog mate. All 3 are staying pretty even now but the Blackjack is definitely the leader. Cant wait till she really gets some swell and starts showing off her color!


----------



## StevieStoner (May 6, 2013)

OMG, becky look at her buds...there just so, BIG!
Looking awesome man!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 6, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> OMG, becky look at her buds...there just so, BIG!
> Looking awesome man!


Thanks man! They are a bit sensitive to the P/K slamming I gave them but overall they responded pretty well. I backed off the nute strength a bit last night, then next feeding I'll go back to full strength before I flush around day 44 or so.

Dug up some pics from my first grow of the blackjack day 56. Hoping this girl swells up the same!


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 6, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey man missed you around here! They are workin you like a dog mate. All 3 are staying pretty even now but the Blackjack is definitely the leader. Cant wait till she really gets some swell and starts showing off her color!


Like a DOG man! You know how it is though...hurry hurry hurry and now me and my team have to wait a week for the concrete guys to get off their asses and pour so I can do top out....ugh All three do look real even but thats the Scrog skill I guess I always like to look at the stalks so I appreciate you throwin those pics up! You can tell (A bit at least) that the future should hold some nice Nugs for ya... I have had some beautiful looking plants that just sort of fizzled out at the end and came up short just beacause I wasnt concentrating enough on what was going on BELOW ground (Dont get me wrong quality has been good for years but QUANITY has been lacking when I neglect my root system even just a tad)... looks to me like you have got that angle more than covered!


----------



## steeliesteve (May 6, 2013)

Been staying at Old Orchard since I was little. Might have to look into the other campsite though, it can get pretty crowded in the summer. My grandparents have always lived there and my grandma still lives in town. I spent every summer with them growing up, and was planning on moving there when I graduated. Then life happened and 12 years later I'm still downstate. Lol. Do you happen to remember the name of the campgrounds you mentioned?


----------



## sky rocket (May 6, 2013)

Oh so yummy. At this stage of the flower period how often are you feeding your girls?


----------



## stoneslacker (May 6, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> Like a DOG man! You know how it is though...hurry hurry hurry and now me and my team have to wait a week for the concrete guys to get off their asses and pour so I can do top out....ugh All three do look real even but thats the Scrog skill I guess I always like to look at the stalks so I appreciate you throwin those pics up! You can tell (A bit at least) that the future should hold some nice Nugs for ya... I have had some beautiful looking plants that just sort of fizzled out at the end and came up short just beacause I wasnt concentrating enough on what was going on BELOW ground (Dont get me wrong quality has been good for years but QUANITY has been lacking when I neglect my root system even just a tad)... looks to me like you have got that angle more than covered!


Man I know all about hurrying up to wait. Laid off for the next 2 weeks while the engineers finish plans for our next fiber build. Not minding too much, getting some much needed stuff done around here.
The roots and stems are vital to a good grow for sure. I think topping them early and short this round really made for a nice hub. Almost like a mainline manifold. As bushy as your mastadon is she is gonna have a trunk for sure.




steeliesteve said:


> Been staying at Old Orchard since I was little. Might have to look into the other campsite though, it can get pretty crowded in the summer. My grandparents have always lived there and my grandma still lives in town. I spent every summer with them growing up, and was planning on moving there when I graduated. Then life happened and 12 years later I'm still downstate. Lol. Do you happen to remember the name of the campgrounds you mentioned?


The one I was talking about is Foote Site Campground. No power at this place if that is a priority, but as beautiful and rustic as you can get. Some of the viewscapes looking down the ponds basin are breathtaking. I'll see if I can dig up the exact coords for you.




sky rocket said:


> Oh so yummy. At this stage of the flower period how often are you feeding your girls?


Thanks sky. I feed every time I water, bout every 3 days right now. Slowly moving to every 2 days as they are bulking up. I then flush after every 14-21 days with clearex and let them dry out for 4-5 days before I feed again. My feelings with hempy is watering too often is a bad thing. Those roots need oxygen and letting the buckets dry out completely really works well for me.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 6, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Man I know all about hurrying up to wait. Laid off for the next 2 weeks while the engineers finish plans for our next fiber build. Not minding too much, getting some much needed stuff done around here.
> The roots and stems are vital to a good grow for sure. I think topping them early and short this round really made for a nice hub. Almost like a mainline manifold. As bushy as your mastadon is she is gonna have a trunk for sure.


Not nearly as much as your black jack, but still a ways to go yet...

Ive been thinking bout which route to go for keeping my MOMs in a low maintenance medium (Got a good pick and mix order comin in soon) and cause of this thread I am really leaning the hempy direction, maybe something like Verm or Coir mixed into the perlite to make watering even less frequent? Hmmm dunno so many options I have seen people have serious pH problems using Hempy and then there are the guys who just make it look easy! I Dont know, all Im sure is I need something super stable and I want trunks like those! (Green with envy)




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stoneslacker (May 6, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> Not nearly as much as your black jack, but still a ways to go yet...
> 
> Ive been thinking bout which route to go for keeping my MOMs in a low maintenance medium (Got a good pick and mix order comin in soon) and cause of this thread I am really leaning the hempy direction, maybe something like Verm or Coir mixed into the perlite to make watering even less frequent? Hmmm dunno so many options I have seen people have serious pH problems using Hempy and then there are the guys who just make it look easy! I Dont know, all Im sure is I need something super stable and I want trunks like those! (Green with envy)
> 
> ...


She's fattening up for sure man. I hear mixed things about hempy moms. The guy I get clones from keeps his moms in dirt, says its easier to keep things consistent for a long haul grow like keeping a mother. But then you are talking large pots to keep the roots happy. He gets by with a 3 gallon pot by bonzai trimming the moms. Keeps them short and massively spread out. Helps keep a nice number of branches for clones too. 

I hear really good things about using mapito for moms though. It appears to me that mapito is rockwool pieces mixed with polyfill. Not certain if it is made up of that but sounds like it would be a great hempy medium.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 6, 2013)

That is some sexy BJ there SS! Who breeds that strain again? Can`t be bothered looking back, haha. And a nice thing to try with your moms, and what I do at the Factory, is replace them after X number of cutting based upon pot size. For instance, I use 5 gallon Root Bags for my OG18 moms, and I grow them out with a topping, take 6 complete sets of cuts (about 6-10 clones), and the 3-4 strongest of the 5th cutting pass is designated to a separate area to regain the growth of mother to be discarded after pass 6. Been working for me for 4 years now, little maintenance and you say that I`ve had the same linage all along (some would argue traits diminish with cloning ... but I`ve yet to see it) .

Keep us updated brother,

KC


----------



## steeliesteve (May 7, 2013)

You ever fish Fletchers? I heard the pike and bass fishing is pretty good. Always wanted to try it in the summer. Only fished it once in winter. Hmmm...campin, fishin, smokin... sounds like fun! Maybe we could start a SS fest fishin weekend. Lol. Wish I could get a lay off for a few weeks. I work in automotive so I'm sure it'll happen sooner or later. Usually get one in july(ish). Guess I'm rambling. Critical Kush is kickin my ass tonight. Time for some shut eye. Hope y'all are doin good.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> You ever fish Fletchers? I heard the pike and bass fishing is pretty good. Always wanted to try it in the summer. Only fished it once in winter. Hmmm...campin, fishin, smokin... sounds like fun! Maybe we could start a SS fest fishin weekend. Lol. Wish I could get a lay off for a few weeks. I work in automotive so I'm sure it'll happen sooner or later. Usually get one in july(ish). Guess I'm rambling. Critical Kush is kickin my ass tonight. Time for some shut eye. Hope y'all are doin good.


Fishing, smoking, drinking and camping...my top 4 favourite past times


----------



## steeliesteve (May 7, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fishing, smoking, drinking and camping...my top 4 favourite past times


Gotta include hunting too


----------



## stoneslacker (May 7, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> You ever fish Fletchers? I heard the pike and bass fishing is pretty good. Always wanted to try it in the summer. Only fished it once in winter. Hmmm...campin, fishin, smokin... sounds like fun! Maybe we could start a SS fest fishin weekend. Lol. Wish I could get a lay off for a few weeks. I work in automotive so I'm sure it'll happen sooner or later. Usually get one in july(ish). Guess I'm rambling. Critical Kush is kickin my ass tonight. Time for some shut eye. Hope y'all are doin good.


A SS fish fest would be awesome! I'm down for sure. I'm a fishaholic and love to fish for any of our great states species. Fletcher's is great bass and pike fishing but there is some special fishing regulations there in the summer if I remember right. Can't remember exactly what, I'll have to check again. I know some great stretches on the Big Creek and Main stem of the Ausable, where a dozen crawlers will keep you busy all day. Foot Dam pond is excellent perch and pike fishing, with some huge gills and sunfish mixed in. I'm game for any of it bro. Let's get something going for sure man.




eastcoastmo said:


> Fishing, smoking, drinking and camping...my top 4 favourite past times


What more does man need? Nothing better than a true appreciation of nature and our small place in it. I feel bad for the slugs that never step foot out of the urban jungle, how incomplete that lifestyle must be.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 7, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> That is some sexy BJ there SS! Who breeds that strain again? Can`t be bothered looking back, haha. And a nice thing to try with your moms, and what I do at the Factory, is replace them after X number of cutting based upon pot size. For instance, I use 5 gallon Root Bags for my OG18 moms, and I grow them out with a topping, take 6 complete sets of cuts (about 6-10 clones), and the 3-4 strongest of the 5th cutting pass is designated to a separate area to regain the growth of mother to be discarded after pass 6. Been working for me for 4 years now, little maintenance and you say that I`ve had the same linage all along (some would argue traits diminish with cloning ... but I`ve yet to see it) .
> 
> Keep us updated brother,
> 
> KC


The Blackjack is from Nirvana seeds. Not sure if they discontinued this strain, but I couldn't find it on attitude or herbies. The Nirvana shop is the only place I see it at. http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/regular-marijuana-seeds/759-blackjack-10-seeds.html


----------



## steeliesteve (May 7, 2013)

I love tossing my canoe into local rivers and exploring while I hunt down pike and catfish. Got my wife addicted to. All it took was her first pike on the line (36"). Back on track, I just cut my blackberry 2 nights ago. Cant wait to try her. She smells amazing!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 8, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> I love tossing my canoe into local rivers and exploring while I hunt down pike and catfish. Got my wife addicted to. All it took was her first pike on the line (36"). Back on track, I just cut my blackberry 2 nights ago. Cant wait to try her. She smells amazing!


Having a wife who enjoys a good *FISH ON! *makes for a happy marriage. Ive got one of the best smallmouth fisheries in the state right in my backyard, and I love nothing better than to Texas rig a tube jig and catch footballs all day. Caught a 30 inch pike on a 8 inch smallie I caught last year. Got the smallie about 4 feet from the boat and the pike just slammed it, one of the coolest things I seen.

Love the description of that blackberry strain! She should be some tasty smoke.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 8, 2013)

Got a small update for you guys this morning. Tooks some low light pics when the lights went out this morning, not the best quality photos but gives a different perspective than the light saturated pics. The newly unmasked bluecheese is really getting fat and her main terminal colas are starting to rival the blackjack a bit. Blueberry is still elongating her colas, they are getting some good length to them, but she is slowing down a bit and starting to swell. Blackjack is still beastly, she is starting to protrude her calyxes and she should swell nicely in the next 3 weeks. I'll have a more detailed update this weekend when I start week 7.
Total screen area is 22"x33" to give some reference.










































Had one too many cups of coffee this morning judging by the shakiness of the pics. I'll have some better quality pics up this weekend. Peace


----------



## Downinit (May 8, 2013)

Hey stoneslacker! Ur grow is looking great! I know u r using hempy but do u hand feed every 3 days or donu have a drip system? I use DWC but I'm thinking I'm gonna try hempy on my next run. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 8, 2013)

Downinit said:


> Hey stoneslacker! Ur grow is looking great! I know u r using hempy but do u hand feed every 3 days or donu have a drip system? I use DWC but I'm thinking I'm gonna try hempy on my next run. Thanks in advanced!


I do hand feed. They are only in 5L buckets so I just water in a small catch basin for runoff. Works out to a 1/2 gallon of nutes per plant. There are lots of options if your plants are not movable too. 

Eastcoastmo has a modified hempy system adapted from flowamasta's method which produces outstanding results. Uses a rez and pump with a feeding ring I believe. You could also elevate your plants on a modified ebb and flow table. just put a bucket under the return and drain that way. You could also go more primitive and just use a turkey baster to drain your catch basin, a bit time consuming though. Many possibilities with hempy, there is no problem adapting one system to fit your needs.


----------



## Downinit (May 8, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> I do hand feed. They are only in 5L buckets so I just water in a small catch basin for runoff. Works out to a 1/2 gallon of nutes per plant. There are lots of options if your plants are not movable too.
> 
> Eastcoastmo has a modified hempy system adapted from flowamasta's method which produces outstanding results. Uses a rez and pump with a feeding ring I believe. You could also elevate your plants on a modified ebb and flow table. just put a bucket under the return and drain that way. You could also go more primitive and just use a turkey baster to drain your catch basin, a bit time consuming though. Many possibilities with hempy, there is no problem adapting one system to fit your needs.


Thanks a lot for the info! Yeah, I follow flowa and easty and yes they both have great grows, I was just thinking of a cheap way to give hempy a try first before I go sinking a bunch of money into it. I'm having good sucess with DWC but if I can do better with hempy, I'm changing it up!! Lol! I think flowa and easty feed once every 3hrs, so how r u getting away with once evry 3 days? R ur temps high? I'm also using about the same wattage u r. 380w of LED.


----------



## CuriousKinds (May 8, 2013)

I'm not sure if I am allowed to post in here or not, just wanted to say wow! You are a great horticulturist, and that's a fantastic looking plant! Not familiar with this "hempy" method, but I am amazed at the yield in a relatively small space!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 8, 2013)

Downinit said:


> Thanks a lot for the info! Yeah, I follow flowa and easty and yes they both have great grows, I was just thinking of a cheap way to give hempy a try first before I go sinking a bunch of money into it. I'm having good sucess with DWC but if I can do better with hempy, I'm changing it up!! Lol! I think flowa and easty feed once every 3hrs, so how r u getting away with once evry 3 days? R ur temps high? I'm also using about the same wattage u r. 380w of LED.


The flowa method uses an external rez and drains through. A hempy bucket uses a rez at the bottom of the bucket. My buckets hold water weight for a good 2 days, then the third day is to let them dry out real good. Both methods accomplish the same thing in getting oxygen to the roots. More oxygen more roots and plant growth. My buckets are too small in truth for plant size, I am looking at some 2 gallons and seeing if I can work them into my grow space.

Hempy is a really affordable and effective way to grow for sure. No pumps or rez to buy. Less electricity and noise too. And no bucket changes and cleaning, one of the reasons I went this way instead of DWC. I still think flowa's method and DWC will produce better results consistently, but my system is super simple and pretty effective. Ask away and I'll help in any way I can. Peace.


----------



## Downinit (May 8, 2013)

Thanks again bro!!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 8, 2013)

CuriousKinds said:


> I'm not sure if I am allowed to post in here or not, just wanted to say wow! You are a great horticulturist, and that's a fantastic looking plant! Not familiar with this "hempy" method, but I am amazed at the yield in a relatively small space!


Post away my friend! You are more than welcome here mate. Thanks for the great compliment, I am still learning with just a little over a year growing under my belt and just trying to get better each time. There is actually 3 plants there as I like my variety, they are all in 5L buckets scrogged in individual 11in x 22in screens. Thanks for the interest and stop back for the update this weekend.


----------



## StevieStoner (May 8, 2013)

As always, nice update brotha. im loving the colors you got going in there. im still amazed at how even you keep that HUGE canopy!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 8, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> As always, nice update brotha. im loving the colors you got going in there. im still amazed at how even you keep that HUGE canopy!


Thanks my SS brotha! The blueberry is just a bit shorter than the other 2, so I cheat with that piece of wood with tape on it you see in the pics. Don't tell anyone!


----------



## StevieStoner (May 8, 2013)

lol, i had to go back and check out the wood. Dont worry though your secret safe with me.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 8, 2013)

How I love coming in the mornings SS, got my coffee in hand, nice couple bong rips nand cruising . Looking great buddy as always, you are pretty much the main reason I ordered some new seeds yesterday for a new KC strain (BlackJack-OG1. Got 10 Sensi Black Domina and I`m gonna cross them with some nice Jack I still have Regs of, and back to my staple mother OG18. I`ll be sending you a package when they`re through with the other strain in the works now to see how they perform in a Hempy set-up . Damn RIU won`t let me rep you again either, bitches ... Keep it green brother, highlight of my morning,

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 8, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> How I love coming in the mornings SS, got my coffee in hand, nice couple bong rips nand cruising . Looking great buddy as always, you are pretty much the main reason I ordered some new seeds yesterday for a new KC strain (BlackJack-OG1. Got 10 Sensi Black Domina and I`m gonna cross them with some nice Jack I still have Regs of, and back to my staple mother OG18. I`ll be sending you a package when they`re through with the other strain in the works now to see how they perform in a Hempy set-up . Damn RIU won`t let me rep you again either, bitches ... Keep it green brother, highlight of my morning,
> 
> KC


I am loving the future of KC's OGx Seeds man! The OG18 would add some serious fire to BJ genes man, will be awesome. Glad you like the update man, a bit lazy on my part lol, I'll do better this weekend. Can't help it though, this earwax hash I'm smokin has me in perpetual couch lock.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 8, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> I am loving the future of KC's OGx Seeds man! The OG18 would add some serious fire to BJ genes man, will be awesome. *Glad you like the update man, a bit lazy on my part lol, I'll do better this weekend. Can't help it though, this earwax hash I'm smokin has me in perpetual couch lock*.


Haha, thanks man, I make connections so I can have test-pilots later for different set-ups instead of me trying every medium or whatnot. 3 Strains in process, if you`re interested just send a PM and I`ll explain them, haha.

And you had your update up mad early in the morning man, and loads of pics, wouldn`t call that lazy ... but a grower friend here in town gave me a dab yesterday and I was in bed by 9 last night (usually a 2-3a kind of guy), haha, I hear ya,

KC


----------



## steeliesteve (May 8, 2013)

KC, if you don't mind I'd like to hear what you're working on as well. Not trying to butt in, just curious.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 8, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Haha, thanks man, I make connections so I can have test-pilots later for different set-ups instead of me trying every medium or whatnot. 3 Strains in process, if you`re interested just send a PM and I`ll explain them, haha.
> 
> And you had your update up mad early in the morning man, and loads of pics,* wouldn`t call that lazy* ... but a grower friend here in town gave me a dab yesterday and I was in bed by 9 last night (usually a 2-3a kind of guy), haha, I hear ya,
> 
> KC


Ya I like to throw the spotlight on them show off that bud structure and frost though. The lowlight does give the pics a different look, something I might want to experiment with.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 8, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> KC, if you don't mind I'd like to hear what you're working on as well. Not trying to butt in, just curious.


Didn`t want to jack the thread at all Steelie, if Stone gives the okay I`ll give a good post with a bit of a break-down. If someone gets a strain from me it comes with everything they like as well (more detail) 

**Edit, just a few involved genetics:
View attachment 2648054**
KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 8, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Didn`t want to jack the thread at all Steelie, if Stone gives the okay I`ll give a good post with a bit of a break-down. If someone gets a strain from me it comes with everything they like as well (more detail)
> 
> **Edit, just a few involved genetics:
> View attachment 2648054**
> KC


The floor is yours bro.


----------



## steeliesteve (May 8, 2013)

Damn...sorry Stone. Wasn't trying to hijack either. My apologies.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 8, 2013)

No worries man, this is a laid back scene. I'd love to see some of your blackberry harvest too steelie, post some pics for us.


----------



## steeliesteve (May 8, 2013)

I'm working atm (if you wanna call it that. I drive a fork lift. Lol) I only took a couple, I'll put em up when I get a min.


----------



## steeliesteve (May 8, 2013)

Found time. Lol. She smells kinda like a spicy berry funk. Hard to describe. I'm thinking around another 2-3 days hanging and she'll be ready for a jar. She was 12/12 from clone in a 2L hempy. Not the biggest plant but I'm happy.

I'm excited to watch this one swell up. Snow White in 4 gal hempy. Lots of secondary growth popping up.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 8, 2013)

Looks great SS. I love the berry strains. This girl I been talkin too had some G13 labs blueberry gum and it was fantastic. I am going to have to find out some more about it.

That snow white looks nice and compact. Lots of secondary growth like you said, she should end up nice.


----------



## steeliesteve (May 8, 2013)

I actually have blueberry gum in my wiahlist at the 'Tude. Looks delicious.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 8, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Didn`t want to jack the thread at all Steelie, if Stone gives the okay I`ll give a good post with a bit of a break-down. If someone gets a strain from me it comes with everything they like as well (more detail)
> 
> **Edit, just a few involved genetics:
> View attachment 2648054**
> KC


OOOOOOHHHH Jilly BeanxDog kush.......Call it the ChiliDog!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 8, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> The floor is yours bro.


Aight, haha.

Trying to start a litttle collective for S. Ontario (and will drift naturally) but am starting with 3 strains, all in the works, expanding to 5 within the next couple month now that I`m putting new tents in/up at the Factory. Basic jist is to use my keeper OG18 with as many strains as I can to accumulate taste, color, and different highs.

1) *Blackjack OG*
- Black Domina (m/f, yet undecided) X Jack Herer (female, GHS) x OG18
The Herer x OG18 is already in process, waiting on the BD`s to hybridize afterwards as it`s the finicky one of the 3

Going for a 50/50 Sat.Ind. high with the structure of my OG18 female, encompassing smells and resin production from both the Herer and the BD, I`ll keep you looped on phenos as they happen

*2) LA Midnight Kush*
- LA Affie (male) x Blue Dream x OG18 BX
Emulating the length and stucture more of the BD, but carrying the color and potency of the Affie with OG18 vigour. Will be tougher cross, but the Blue Dream(s) have popped, will be looking for keepers and the LAA x BD hopefully BX`d twice with the OG18 to achieve that effect

*3) Triple Kush*
- Burmese Kush x Blue BubbaMaster Kush x OG18 BX
Probably the furthest along in the process now, will definitely be the heavy cross that will be used for most of my hashes and oils. This strain is being cut for exactly these purposes, resin-filled, dense, short-stature plants that yield high CBD/CBN for alleviation of similar symptoms to mine (anxiety, insomnia, stress, etc.). Should have some shots of these being worked before too long.

The other strains I`ll keep you guys filled in on as they happen if interested. Was considering starting a new thread to keep the doors open, open to advice . thanks for lettin me rip away Stone, haha

**Edit - The Jilly is not stable enough to cross I don`t think, the Dogs will be going into something once they get fined tuned (another growers he fronted me to test out), and the Cindy99 and GDPxBlueDreams will also have a spot somewhere eventually  **
KC


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 9, 2013)

Sounds like some mighty tasty strains there too man, bery droolworthy! I was also thinking of a (G13 haze x bluberry) x OG18. I reckon you could get the trich production of the g13 haze and the og, the flavour from the blueberry and the tight node structure from the OG...mmmm yum


----------



## stoneslacker (May 9, 2013)

Mmmm...Triple Kush! Sounds amazing, the Buku is so good, one of my favorites. Is your Cindy the extreme sativa pheno? Would love to see what some super indica genes like LA Affie would do to her. I have heard that subcool's strains were all hard to cross due to stability. Be nice if you could find a pheno that would work, maybe cross with Black Domina, call it Black and Jill. Or Black Domina x Cindy x LA Affie call it Beyonce. Ah the possibilities.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 9, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds like some mighty tasty strains there too man, bery droolworthy! I was also thinking of a (G13 haze x bluberry) x OG18. I reckon you could get the trich production of the g13 haze and the og, the flavour from the blueberry and the tight node structure from the OG...mmmm yum


You let me know if you want to try that EC, would be happy to supply your OG18 (seeded from my staple mother clone by my quickest, thickest, OG18 male to keep my seed going if need be). Ley me know buddy, your BB expeience would be invaluable



stoneslacker said:


> Mmmm...Triple Kush! Sounds amazing, the Buku is so good, one of my favorites. Is your Cindy the extreme sativa pheno? Would love to see what some super indica genes like LA Affie would do to her. I have heard that subcool's strains were all hard to cross due to stability. Be nice if you could find a pheno that would work, maybe cross with Black Domina, call it Black and Jill. Or Black Domina x Cindy x LA Affie call it Beyonce. Ah the possibilities.


I have 3 different phenos of the Cindy99 in that bag pictured, one of which is the super stretch, Sativa dom I`m fairly sure. Was gifted most of these for experimentation, but I`m in process of massing them for myself to have ample stock of everything you see pictured *+ *the stuff I didn`t include in the Breeders packs. Got some great ideas there Stoney, that Cindy x Bl. Domina actually sounds nice, might give that a rip. good thinking brother 

KC


----------



## steeliesteve (May 9, 2013)

You've been busy KC! They all sound amazing. Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## steeliesteve (May 9, 2013)

Have you ever been to the UP for pink salmon? Its something I've been wanting to do for years. I hear the weekend after labor day is killer. I've heard St Marys is hot and I've heard the Garden River is "an Alaskan experience". SS Fest material?

Edit- the Canadian side is supposed to be best.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 9, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> You let me know if you want to try that EC, would be happy to supply your OG18 (seeded from my staple mother clone by my quickest, thickest, OG18 male to keep my seed going if need be). Ley me know buddy, your BB expeience would be invaluable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah will do mate, sounds like it would be a wicked strain combo


----------



## stoneslacker (May 9, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Have you ever been to the UP for pink salmon? Its something I've been wanting to do for years. I hear the weekend after labor day is killer. I've heard St Marys is hot and I've heard the Garden River is "an Alaskan experience". SS Fest material?
> 
> Edit- the Canadian side is supposed to be best.


I've never fished the Garden, but have hit the Carp for pinks a few times. It's an odd number year so pinks should be running. Hell ya I would definitely be down with that. Pinks are the best smoked salmon there is.
I also know a few good spots on the west side lower for nice sized kings. I'll PM you some of the places I like to hit if you want.

Edit: I just realized the "Garden" river! We definitely have to try that, I'm down for sure.


----------



## psilocybindude (May 10, 2013)

Man every time i see your updates im still shocked by the size of them lol...


----------



## stoneslacker (May 10, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds like some mighty tasty strains there too man, bery droolworthy! I was also thinking of a (G13 haze x bluberry) x OG18. I reckon you could get the trich production of the g13 haze and the og, the flavour from the blueberry and the tight node structure from the OG...mmmm yum


That G13 Haze x xBB sounds awesome. Have you run this cross already? Wonder if it favors the haze piny incense taste or the BB. Either way sounds like a stellar mix.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 10, 2013)

psilocybindude said:


> Man every time i see your updates im still shocked by the size of them lol...


Thanks psilo. I've got a couple weeks of heavy feeding left then flush and ripen time. It's getting close, can't wait to chop em this blue cheese is overpowering all forms of odor control!


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 10, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Aight, haha.
> 
> Trying to start a litttle collective for S. Ontario (and will drift naturally) but am starting with 3 strains, all in the works, expanding to 5 within the next couple month now that I`m putting new tents in/up at the Factory. Basic jist is to use my keeper OG18 with as many strains as I can to accumulate taste, color, and different highs.
> 
> ...


LA Midnight Sounds like my cup O tea buddy let me know when you get these going ....only too happy to trade!-S0uP


----------



## KushCanuck (May 10, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> LA Midnight Sounds like my cup O tea buddy let me know when you get these going ....only too happy to trade!-S0uP


Sorry to keep this runnin`Stone, all other inquiries should probably just go to PM if possible. But I`ll be looking for test-growers before too long for a handful of strains Soup, no trades necessary . Just drop me a PM so I can get your e-mail addy at some point (RIU discourages trade talks I think) and I`ll keep you in the loop mate. Don`t happen to grow DWC do you ... need a pilot for that medium ...

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 10, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Sorry to keep this runnin`Stone, all other inquiries should probably just go to PM if possible. But I`ll be looking for test-growers before too long for a handful of strains Soup, no trades necessary . Just drop me a PM so I can get your e-mail addy at some point (RIU discourages trade talks I think) and I`ll keep you in the loop mate. Don`t happen to grow DWC do you ... need a pilot for that medium ...
> 
> KC


It's all good man. Keeps the thread interesting and moving along. I'm not sure what the RIU terms of agreement are, don't want anyone to run afoul of the Mod squad. 

Time.com has this cool time lapse of the Earth since 1984. Really cool to watch but also disheartening. Man we are a destructive species.
http://world.time.com/timelapse/

Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (May 10, 2013)

Beginning of week 7 today. All 3 are still showing some swell. I am debating on if I want to flush them one more time or just wait till my final flush. Blueberry and Blue Cheese are showing some definite nute burn on the tips but both are showing some considerable bulking in the last 5 days. I think I am going to cut back my 3 part and keep the supplements at full strength and then watch em close and hope to final flush around day 56 and let them ripen. I am cutting my total light on time by 5 min increments each day until I reach 9.5 hours for the last 4-6 days. Going to see if this makes any difference in the ripening.
Edit: I run 11/13 from the flip, I don't know if I clarified that earlier in the journal.
BJ



























BB

































BC
































Canopy





Peace all


----------



## steeliesteve (May 11, 2013)

I'd almost talked myself outta doing a scrog due to veg time, but every time I see your updates I say "DAMN...gotta try this!" Amazed as always.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> That G13 Haze x xBB sounds awesome. Have you run this cross already? Wonder if it favors the haze piny incense taste or the BB. Either way sounds like a stellar mix.


Hey man, yeah i crossed the G13 Haze/Blueberry a few years back but i had no idea of genetics so didn't know to keep the mother to back cross it, so ended up with heaps of variation. I only have a few beans of it left so will pop them soon and cross to the OG18 but this time will back cross it! The taste varied from a piney berry taste to a real sweet hazey almost incense taste. Unbelievable stone from a couple of the ones i grew out but a couple of the others werent as knock out. Still very good but not as good as some 

Edit- holy shit, replied before i saw the pics, wow man those girls looks AMAZING  hats off to you sir


----------



## StevieStoner (May 11, 2013)

So impressive SS. This is why i attempted a scrog, seeing your beautiful ladies. im hoping some of my future plants look something close to your girls. Great job brotha.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 11, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> I'd almost talked myself outta doing a scrog due to veg time, but every time I see your updates I say "DAMN...gotta try this!" Amazed as always.


Thanks SS. You've gotta try a scrog at least once man. It's a fun and interactive grow for sure. Total veg time from clone was about 26 days, so from seed I can see how this would be discouraging a bit. You could start a small nursery for clones which would help cut the veg time down.




eastcoastmo said:


> Hey man, yeah i crossed the G13 Haze/Blueberry a few years back but i had no idea of genetics so didn't know to keep the mother to back cross it, so ended up with heaps of variation. I only have a few beans of it left so will pop them soon and cross to the OG18 but this time will back cross it! The taste varied from a piney berry taste to a real sweet hazey almost incense taste. Unbelievable stone from a couple of the ones i grew out but a couple of the others werent as knock out. Still very good but not as good as some
> 
> Edit- holy shit, replied before i saw the pics, wow man those girls looks AMAZING  hats off to you sir


Awesome easty! Sounds like with the experience you have now you could really make that cross shine. I love the haze strains, my favorite bud of all time was this Nevilles haze cutting my bro force flowered outdoors. I almost want to rub one out when I think back to that smoke it was so damn good. And the G13 Haze is an excellent haze version too, much easier to manage and grow than a true haze and still keeps those characteristics we all love. Cross that with some BB and OG18...DAMN!! Lovin that!

Thanks for the compliments too man. The girls are really showing off now and the show should continue to get better as they mature. Peace




StevieStoner said:


> So impressive SS. This is why i attempted a scrog, seeing your beautiful ladies. im hoping some of my future plants look something close to your girls. Great job brotha.


Hey SS! Glad I inspired you to hempy scrog man, you really applied the process wonderfully on your Big Devil man. You're already there bro, with that 5 gallon monster scrog, you are a hempy, scrog master.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2013)

Yeah dude here's hoping hey  im actually thinking of redoing the cross and starting again, but this time keeping the mother to back cross. Then cross it to the OG, I reckon that would really make a good combo! Im a big fan of the hazes as well, that sugar haze i grew outside this year was awesome! 

You're on the home front now bro, bring those girls home


----------



## psilocybindude (May 11, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Beginning of week 7 today. All 3 are still showing some swell. I am debating on if I want to flush them one more time or just wait till my final flush. Blueberry and Blue Cheese are showing some definite nute burn on the tips but both are showing some considerable bulking in the last 5 days. I think I am going to cut back my 3 part and keep the supplements at full strength and then watch em close and hope to final flush around day 56 and let them ripen. I am cutting my total light on time by 5 min increments each day until I reach 9.5 hours for the last 4-6 days. Going to see if this makes any difference in the ripening.
> Edit: I run 11/13 from the flip, I don't know if I clarified that earlier in the journal.
> BJ
> 
> ...


And you did it again in the same day no less!!!

Absolutly magnificent man, you truley are an inspiration to scroggers every where, after seeing what you have managed to do with your babys with a 250 i cant wait to see what i can get out of mine.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 11, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah dude here's hoping hey  im actually thinking of redoing the cross and starting again, but this time keeping the mother to back cross. Then cross it to the OG, I reckon that would really make a good combo! Im a big fan of the hazes as well, that sugar haze i grew outside this year was awesome!
> 
> You're on the home front now bro, bring those girls home


Your sugar haze did look phenomenal. I think I'm going to try and throw a short indica outside somewhere this year. Don't have a very sativa friendly growing season here in Michigan.




psilocybindude said:


> And you did it again in the same day no less!!!
> 
> Absolutly magnificent man, you truley are an inspiration to scroggers every where, after seeing what you have managed to do with your babys with a 250 i cant wait to see what i can get out of mine.


Thanks again man! You definitely are going to enjoy your girls once they fill out. If I can give any advice to hempy growers it is to resist the urge to water too much. Let them dry out real good and feed them hard, they will reward you.


----------



## psilocybindude (May 11, 2013)

Ive been letting my girls get almost bone dry but not to the point of wilting i water about every 3-4 days, thanks for showing the up close pictures of the trunks it helps me to get an idea of my final goal here and allows me to see that im not fucking up to badly, all though my super cropping doesn't seem to be helping the side branching as much as lst probably would have, I'm thinking it might be time to induce flowering so that it fills up my screen the rest of the way.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 11, 2013)

psilocybindude said:


> Ive been letting my girls get almost bone dry but not to the point of wilting i water about every 3-4 days, thanks for showing the up close pictures of the trunks it helps me to get an idea of my final goal here and allows me to see that im not fucking up to badly, all though my super cropping doesn't seem to be helping the side branching as much as lst probably would have, I'm thinking it might be time to induce flowering so that it fills up my screen the rest of the way.


Ya I like to lst rather than supercrop. Lst seems more like natures way, if a branch is held down by say another plant or branch, then the plant focuses energy on other branches to achieve an apex. When you supercrop the plant needs to focus energy on repairing itself while trying to grow. My secret weapon is some nylon string and some duct tape. These girls love bondage and I do intense training even before they get near screen height. I use the string to hold the branch where I want it to grow then when they hit the screen half the training is already done. Then just let the little shoots fill in the screen and flip.


----------



## psilocybindude (May 11, 2013)

Yeah you can see how well the training worked in the photos of the under growth, the way the plants grow so laterally is pretty much perfect for filling out a scrog screen, i think my plants are a bit to far along to make training like that effective but i don't think i will have a problem filling up my screens, but I'm definitely going to start topping and implementing that that training technique early next grow...


----------



## stoneslacker (May 12, 2013)

I'll have the others up over the next week.

Blackjack March 5 - May 12


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 12, 2013)

That's insane man , great job. The stem is a trunk lol


----------



## stoneslacker (May 12, 2013)

Blue Cheese March 5 - May 11


----------



## StevieStoner (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful man...im sure the mothers of those clones would be proud today. awesome timelines, i really enjoy seeing each of your strains develop differently. its almost like watching 3 grows in one. i was gonna wait til the blueberry was posted before i commented but couldnt help myself. thats gonna be some fine smoke for sure man good shit.


----------



## Cloudiology (May 12, 2013)

awesome! also! SUBBED!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 12, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> That's insane man , great job. The stem is a trunk lol


Thanks puff! All 3 are really starting to show off now. Still got a few more weeks to go and I am feeding them pretty hard so they are showing some stress. Thanks for stopping by, I am definitely interested in following your grow. You are right about at my favorite time of flower, weeks 3-7, love watching those buds swell.




StevieStoner said:


> Beautiful man...im sure the mothers of those clones would be proud today. awesome timelines, i really enjoy seeing each of your strains develop differently. its almost like watching 3 grows in one. i was gonna wait til the blueberry was posted before i commented but couldnt help myself. thats gonna be some fine smoke for sure man good shit.


Ya man! I was going to wait till later this week to post the BC update but I couldn't help myself either lol. The timelines are nice I think hey? Let's people see the grow without sorting through pages of my inane jabbering. When you going to update that Devil man? How's that BJ doing? Keep me in the loop bro! LOL peace


Cloudiology said:


> awesome! also! SUBBED!


Thanks Cloud! Ugh I hate your avi man, FF VIII Malboros were such a pain in the ass! You can see how much of the lower stuff I cut out, and I keep cutting my girls right thru to harvest if some rogue fan leaf or node pops up. So no worries man you are looking sweet over on your side for sure.


----------



## StevieStoner (May 12, 2013)

timelines are great man, if i were a bit more computer savvy id throw something like that up myself. Big devil should be done in about a week, ill post an update sometime tonight or tomorrow. im thinking one last watering of fresh water and harvest her when shes all dried up well see though. Blackjacks doing good too, shes starting to get her first set of 5leaves, real tight node spacing, you kno just being blackjack.


----------



## Cloudiology (May 12, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks Cloud! Ugh I hate your avi man, FF VIII Malboros were such a pain in the ass! You can see how much of the lower stuff I cut out, and I keep cutting my girls right thru to harvest if some rogue fan leaf or node pops up. So no worries man you are looking sweet over on your side for sure.


HA! I know right! i believe they resided on the island closest to hell/heaven.. man was their bad breath horribly crippling! if you didn't have a strategy for em you'd be dead within minutes.... ah.. memories!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 12, 2013)

Blueberry March 5 - May 11


----------



## CuriousKinds (May 12, 2013)

You've been such an inspiration, man. Thanks for all you share!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 12, 2013)

The BJ timeline is the only one that looks like it displayed properly to me. Should be rows of 2 pics side x side not a single row of pics. Looks fine when I preview my post then displays wrong in the journal. IDK WTF this is why I usually use photobucket.
Edit: Now the BB looks like it displays right! LOL I don't get it.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 12, 2013)

CuriousKinds said:


> You've been such an inspiration, man. Thanks for all you share!


Thanks CK! I just try to help out where I can. I may not always be right but my intentions are always good. Thanks for following along and for that great compliment!


----------



## steeliesteve (May 12, 2013)

Outstanding bro! Gonna be a great harvest and looks like killer smoke.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 12, 2013)

Great timelines Stone! Glad I got to retrace the thread and see them all after you posted them. Love to see early plants with deficiencies or burns grow up to be monsters ... inspiring stuff really. Keep it coming mate, going to be a nice harvest, and just around the bend too 

KC


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 12, 2013)

Just wanted to drop bye and say thanks for the trimming tips, It was hard coming from someone who likes that tree look but alas it needed to be done... I got a feeling Im gonna get a BIG growth spurt here in the next 3 days too than after that start packing on the real weight, so far I really like how sticky they are! I love the time lines you do and Im thinking that when I put the e+f tables in the 5x5 (Where the nurseries at now) I will line up one of those web cams to do a true time lapse! Well either way thanks again your plants are lookin killer Stone. -S0uP


----------



## stoneslacker (May 13, 2013)

Got called back early to work today, damn engineers and their blasted efficiency. Totally wasn't ready to go back either, still in vacation mode.  My workmate kept giving me that "Dude WTF?" look but we made it thru the day. Good thing to be back tho, was getting RIU on the brain and spamming updates, lol. 



steeliesteve said:


> Outstanding bro! Gonna be a great harvest and looks like killer smoke.


Thanks bro. Should be a nice harvest I'm hoping. I'll be sure to have some for a fishing trip to sample! Pruned a couple of leech buds that were under the canopy and although early and underdeveloped all three had remarkable taste and aroma already. Can't wait for that 4 month cured sample!



KushCanuck said:


> Great timelines Stone! Glad I got to retrace the thread and see them all after you posted them. Love to see early plants with deficiencies or burns grow up to be monsters ... inspiring stuff really. Keep it coming mate, going to be a nice harvest, and just around the bend too
> 
> KC


Smashing KC! I was going to stagger the timelines over the week but got update fever yesterday or something. Sorry for the mass update spams! This is the first time I really paid attention to getting pics for a timeline and it turned out pretty well. I like seeing the growth frame by frame. I like the side by side layout of the BJ and the BB timelines, wish the BC would have formatted the same. It is getting close, a little less than 2 weeks and I'll look to begin flushing. Peace





Oo S0uP oO said:


> Just wanted to drop bye and say thanks for the trimming tips, It was hard coming from someone who likes that tree look but alas it needed to be done... I got a feeling Im gonna get a BIG growth spurt here in the next 3 days too than after that start packing on the real weight, so far I really like how sticky they are! I love the time lines you do and Im thinking that when I put the e+f tables in the 5x5 (Where the nurseries at now) I will line up one of those web cams to do a true time lapse! Well either way thanks again your plants are lookin killer Stone. -S0uP


Hey man no problem, glad I was able to offer any advice that helps a brother out. You are going to love the growth explosion to come, I'm getting anxious to see it too man. Do you run a P/K boost of any kind? I like to hit them with a 1/4 str dose of liquid koolbloom about day 18 or so, about 3 days after my flush at day 14. They really eat that shit up and start to boom from there. Thanks again for stopping by, it's getting closer over here.


----------



## steeliesteve (May 13, 2013)

The perfect end to a great journal, getting to sample the goods! Lol. I'll be sure to bring samples too.


----------



## StevieStoner (May 13, 2013)

Almost missed the BB timeline this thread is moving so fast. awesome bro, all 3 timelines were great (BJ was my fav tho, just somthing about her). have you tasted any samples yet im curious to know the review on that BC aka Permafrost.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 13, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Almost missed the BB timeline this thread is moving so fast. awesome bro, all 3 timelines were great (BJ was my fav tho, just somthing about her). have you tasted any samples yet im curious to know the review on that BC aka Permafrost.


Yes I did sample some small leecher nodes I cut off last week. I didn't plan on saving or smoking them, just left them with the other trimmings in my cab. But I was cleaning up some in there and found nicely dried nodes from all three. All three had remarkable taste as I said and got a nice mixed buzz from smoking them. The BC tastes like cannabis probably originally tasted. Skunky, earthy, cheezy. She has just a hint of sweetness from her BB heritage but she is mostly skunky, cheesy funk to the max.


----------



## StevieStoner (May 13, 2013)

i did a uk cheese a little while back and just smelled like straight grundle lol


----------



## stoneslacker (May 13, 2013)

I had mentioned earlier in the journal that my last 2 grow the runt at the start ended up the biggest plant. This grow I had thought that the BB was the smallest at the start but looking through the timelines the BJ clone was def the smallest one. Should keep that trend going then, unless the BB really blows up in the last couple weeks.

BB on left BJ on right.


----------



## Cloudiology (May 14, 2013)

you were right man. my plants recovered instantly and bud site growth has definitely picked up! after this grow i will definitely be hitting you up on advice on a scrog! Cheers!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 14, 2013)

Cloudiology said:


> you were right man. my plants recovered instantly and bud site growth has definitely picked up! after this grow i will definitely be hitting you up on advice on a scrog! Cheers!


Hey Cloud! Good to hear man, she is gonna love that thinning out for sure.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys just a few canopy shots from the morning. Day 47 today. They are on a 2 day dry out schedule now, sucking down the water much quicker. I am going to ramp the P/K totals up to full strength for the next 10 days then look to flush them.

BB & BJ. It's a race to the finish with these 2. BJ is much beefier though, her buds are so thick. Still BB has some more to give I'm sure of it.






Poor BC, your big sister BB crowding out your photo op. She'll get the love she deserves when I harvest, she smells so good.






No rivalry here, one big, happy family.






Peace guys


----------



## Downinit (May 15, 2013)

DAMN!!!! Bro that Perfection in my book! The perfect SCROG, I Love brotha! /are you sure ur only using 250W?? I'm using 270w of LED and 100w of CFL's and mine don't look like that  Strong work Sir  U said u defoliate all the way through flower, it think? (sorry, I'm cant think clearly ) I've affraid to try this but, after seeing ur results I'm gonna have to give it a shot!! Great garden SS


----------



## praiseodin (May 15, 2013)

Incredible scrog especially with the space your working with. Top job man!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 15, 2013)

Excellent Stone, can`t wait to see what these lass` will yeild ya. That BJ looks a few mint ounces there alone. Yum, yum, enjoy your fruits boss man,

KC


----------



## DrGribble (May 15, 2013)

Your plants are looking quite beautiful, nice!


----------



## StevieStoner (May 15, 2013)

Awesome man i love the first pic, it looks like its just one big plant in there with a big ass canopy! The Bj is swelling up nicely huh, just some beautiful plants man great job!


----------



## steeliesteve (May 15, 2013)

Got me drooling! Bulking up for sure. What are you shooting for with yield, got a number in mind?


----------



## stoneslacker (May 15, 2013)

Downinit said:


> DAMN!!!! Bro that Perfection in my book! The perfect SCROG, I Love brotha! /are you sure ur only using 250W?? I'm using 270w of LED and 100w of CFL's and mine don't look like that  Strong work Sir  U said u defoliate all the way through flower, it think? (sorry, I'm cant think clearly ) I've affraid to try this but, after seeing ur results I'm gonna have to give it a shot!! Great garden SS


Love the compliments Down thanks! I use 2 23w and 1 42w cfl in the 6500K spectrum too. I do cut all the way thru flower, but definitely not as much towards the end. Usually by week 4 or 5 I have a good idea of what I want. If I have a stubborn leaf or some congestion I will not hesitate to trim some fan leaves out though. Thanks for stopping back in.
Edit: Oh and that piece of shit 13w LED in the left corner there. Let's not forget that powerhouse! What a waste of money that was, I need to build that LED in KC's sig for my supplemental lighting. That would be really nice.



praiseodin said:


> Incredible scrog especially with the space your working with. Top job man!


Hey odin! With the connections you have made on RIU you will have no problems man. Between flowa and easty you couldn't ask for 2 nicer or knowledgeable guys. Don't even think twice about asking for any advice here too I am more than happy to help out in any way man, I mean that. Peace 




KushCanuck said:


> Excellent Stone, can`t wait to see what these lass` will yeild ya. That BJ looks a few mint ounces there alone. Yum, yum, enjoy your fruits boss man,
> 
> KC


Pull that chair up next to me KC and we'll watch them ripen up. Puff, puff, pass --> Lemon Skunk. She is a tasty one




DrGribble said:


> You're plants are looking quite beautiful, nice!


Thanks for stopping in Doc. My buddy just got some A.M.S. seeds from the 'tude today so now I am doubly interested in your grow. Keep it up over there I can't wait to see your girls bloomin.




StevieStoner said:


> Awesome man i love the first pic, it looks like its just one big plant in there with a big ass canopy! The Bj is swelling up nicely huh, just some beautiful plants man great job!


Ah man I just seen your Devil pics in the WoH, you got big ass canopy covered in spades bro. You killed it for sure man.




steeliesteve said:


> Got me drooling! Bulking up for sure. What are you shooting for with yield, got a number in mind?


I am hoping to be inline with my last grow, about 65-70g a piece. You know the old saying about counting chickens or something right? I think I should be at those numbers for the BJ and hopefully the BB too. The BC will be struggling to reach the low end of that estimate tho. That snow white you have going has me thinking about Nirvana again.  She looks like she will be a sweet one.

Like you I am looking to throw my 1st auto outside. I got a freebie from my bud of a WoS NL x Big Bud so I have her in the towel as we speak! I'm excited lol.

Peace all


----------



## steeliesteve (May 16, 2013)

My dogs ate my autoflower. Lol. I took a cutting from the SW 2 nights ago, its in my aero cloner now. I love her structure and she's been a dream to grow. Like you said, all I gotta do is try not to "F"it up to bad. Lol. I'll be sure to save some for our fishing trip. To bad you didn't live closer, I'd toss ya a bean. I got a buddy who has the NLxBB, he's gonna give me a couple clones in trade for a couple Critical Hogs. Did you get my last PM with my email?


----------



## stoneslacker (May 16, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> My dogs ate my autoflower. Lol. I took a cutting from the SW 2 nights ago, its in my aero cloner now. I love her structure and she's been a dream to grow. Like you said, all I gotta do is try not to "F"it up to bad. Lol. I'll be sure to save some for our fishing trip. To bad you didn't live closer, I'd toss ya a bean. I got a buddy who has the NLxBB, he's gonna give me a couple clones in trade for a couple Critical Hogs. Did you get my last PM with my email?


LMAO! I love my dog but she once ate Ben Franklins face off of 2 $100 bills once. Luckily there was enough left and the bank exchanged it for me. 

I did get your PM and responded but now I can't see if it sent to you. My sent items shows no messages even though I have responded to a bunch of them. IDK, I will just send you an email from my yahoo account.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 16, 2013)

Ive had my dog eat hundred dollar bills out of the wallet but leave the ones and fives like he knew...little lovable bastard! This was years ago but after hearing your story I can see his guilty face looking up at me like it was yesterday stone! Funny as fuck...now at least! -S0uP


----------



## stoneslacker (May 16, 2013)

I have a theory on this! They say that of denominations over $20, 65-75% of bills have cocaine residue on them.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 16, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> I have a theory on this! They say that of denominations over $20, 65-75% of bills have cocaine residue on them.


....I know mine do!


----------



## steeliesteve (May 16, 2013)

I don't see anything after the one where you were working on the map.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 16, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> ....I know mine do!


Lol mine used to, cant afford the shit now  oh what i'd give for some nice peruvian mother of pearl again!


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 16, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol mine used to, cant afford the shit now  oh what i'd give for some nice peruvian mother of pearl again!


Sounds like Im a badass... Believe me Im not. I would go all gung ho and end up acting like an asshole and having to apoligize to my girl the next day....NOT pretty. rather be chillin with a beer on a boat catchin a buzz than peekin through the blinds!


----------



## pingerau (May 16, 2013)

Incredible thread SS. Read through all 28 pages. Very inspirational Lol. I think I read it early on but did you top or fim these ladies ? Can't wait to see more updates


----------



## stoneslacker (May 16, 2013)

Word soup. Rolling with wheelie and the chopper bunch is usually fun till the birds start chirping the next morning. Not ashamed to say that I'm much older now and probably wouldn't survive one of those nights from my youth.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 16, 2013)

pingerau said:


> Incredible thread SS. Read through all 28 pages. Very inspirational Lol. I think I read it early on but did you top or fim these ladies ? Can't wait to see more updates


Welcome to the thread pingerau. Thanks for the compliments, it's definitely been a fun journal for me so far. Many, very cool people have stopped by and checked it out and I have had some great interaction with some of the finest people on RIU, yourself now included of course.  

I did top all 3 very early, about 4-5 days after I transplanted to the hempy buckets. Started LST soon after and had a pretty good spread going before they even reached the screen. Thanks for popping in and stick around. Big pic update this weekend to celebrate 7 weeks down. 1 more week of heavy P/K ripening and then flush for the finish line. Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (May 16, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> I don't see anything after the one where you were working on the map.


Ya IDK about RIU's PM system. I can't see any of my replies to anyone for some reason. Shows 0 messages in my sent box. I have the maps done and will shoot them to your gmail. You have Paint? I just used Paint to mark the access points for you.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 16, 2013)

You`re a multi-quote master Stone, haha. This thread is gettin` a workout, damn, haha. Top of the morning to ya guys, puff, puff, pass ---> Rockstar Kush hashchunks + OG18 bongers 

KC


----------



## steeliesteve (May 16, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Ya IDK about RIU's PM system. I can't see any of my replies to anyone for some reason. Shows 0 messages in my sent box. I have the maps done and will shoot them to your gmail. You have Paint? I just used Paint to mark the access points for you.


I don't have it, but I'll try to get it if I need it.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 17, 2013)

My flower feeding schedule if anyone is interested. It's a bit of a mish-mash making it hard to understand, but the first group of numbers is my 3-part (G-M-B), then liquid koolbloom, followed by sups (Florablend-Floranectar-Cal/Mag-Floralicious. (All in mL per gallon)

12/12- 29 Mar 2013
3/26 Flush 7mL clearx 1/2 gallon, 1/2 gallon each 1/4 str. nutes
3/29 Fed 7.5mL gro, 5mL micro, 2.5mL bloom, 10mL florablend, 10mL floranectar 2.5 cal/mg, floralic 0.5
4/1 Fed same /
4/4 Fed 7.5mL gro, 5mL micro, 4mL bloom, 10FB & 10FN, 3.5 c/mg, floralicious 0.5 mL
4/7 flushed 7mL clearex, water+ 10L FB, 10 FN 3.5 c/mg, FL 0.5
4/10 fed 5-5-5, 1.5 LKB, 10FB, 10 FN 4 c/mg, FL 0.5
4/13 BB & BJ 5-5-5 1.0 LKB, 10-10, PF 4-4-3, 0 LKB, 10-10 5 c/mg, All FL 0.5
4/16 fed 5-5-5, 2 lkb, 10-10, 5 c/mg, FL 0.5
4/19 fed 5-5-5, 2.5 lkb, 10-10, 5 ca/mag, FL 0.5
4/22 BJ-2-5-7 LKB 2.5 10-10 ca/mg 5 FL 0.5, BB&PF 2-4-6 LKB 1.5 10-10 5 ca/mg FL 0.5
4/25 flushed 7.5mL clearex
4/28 BJ 1.5-5-7.5, 3mL lkb, 10-10,5 c/mg, BB & BC 1.5-5-6.5, 2 lkb, 10-10, 5 c/mg, FL 0.5
5/2 BJ 1.5-5-7.5, 4 lkb, 10-10-5-0.5, BB&BC 1.5/5/.7, 3 lkb, 10-10-5-0.5
5/5 BJ 1.5-5-8, 4 lkb, 10-10-5-1, BB & BC 1.5-4-6, 3 lkb, 10-10-5-0.75
5/8 BJ 0-5-8, 4 lkb, 10-10-2.5-1, BB & BC 0-4-7.5, 3 lkb, 10-10-3.5-1
5/11 BJ 0-5-10, 5 lkb, 10-10-2.5-1, BB & BC 0-4-8, 4 lkb, 10-10-2.5-1
5/13 flush 7.5 mL clearex 1/2 gallon each, 1 gallon each ph'ed water w/sweetner
5/15 BJ 0-5-10, 5 lkb, 10-10-2-1, BB&BC 0-5-9, 5 lkb, 10-10-1.5-1


----------



## KushCanuck (May 17, 2013)

... And now most importantly, *you *have it . Good post Stone!

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 17, 2013)

Ya it's a copy and paste from notepad why it's in such a haphazard format. Wanted to keep an accurate nute schedule for the record.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 17, 2013)

I like to look back at my previous grows and see the differences. Here is a 2 plant comparison to my last grow. Current grow pic is on the left (or top depending on formatting) and is day 47. Last years is day 51. BB is up front in both pics












It's a bit hard to judge as the old grow's pic is taken slightly closer. I'm in the ballpark tho, maybe a touch behind.


----------



## yankeegreen (May 17, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Ya IDK about RIU's PM system. I can't see any of my replies to anyone for some reason. Shows 0 messages in my sent box. I have the maps done and will shoot them to your gmail. You have Paint? I just used Paint to mark the access points for you.


Hey stone, finally made my way over and am going to go through your thread from the beginning. For now, what I figured out about sending pms: you have to select the "Save a copy of this message in your Sent Items folder" option in the "Additional Options" section before sending your PM. If you do that, you should see a copy of the message in your "Sent Items".

Oh, and both last years/this years pics are stellar!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 17, 2013)

Hey yankee glad to have you stop by here. You showed up at a good time, just finishing week 7 and looking to let them ripen a bit before I decide to flush. Peace man


----------



## StevieStoner (May 17, 2013)

Nice SS! you def made better use of that cab this time around. Adding that 3rd plant really fills in the space perfectly.


----------



## steeliesteve (May 17, 2013)

Not the best pics but here's some of my blackberry. Only been in the jar about a week. Smell and flavor are starting to come through and shes already a good smoke. Feels very relaxed. Very carefree stone.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 17, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey yankee glad to have you stop by here. You showed up at a good time, just finishing week 7 and looking to let them ripen a bit before I decide to flush. Peace man


That BB looks delicious man! I think you`re current grow will chunk out larger by the end though, with those strains you have the final bulk period should be now (first at week 4, second at week 7, or so I`ve researched), we`ll see soon enough I guess. Nice job as always mate, love poppin` in here



steeliesteve said:


> Not the best pics but here's some of my blackberry. Only been in the jar about a week. Smell and flavor are starting to come through and shes already a good smoke. Feels very relaxed. Very carefree stone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661024 View attachment 2661025View attachment 2661027


Damn nice Steelie, bet that`s some tasty stuff. Come grab a seat over here by your buddy KC and split a splif . 

**Edit - Reworking some of the strains now (all of them actually) as I`ve been learning more as they advance. 5 total strains over 4 years I`m hoping but all very nice, hoping to have a KC Catalogue before too long  **

KC


----------



## steeliesteve (May 17, 2013)

If I could KC, I'd roll em up and we'd all be chillin! 

edit- id like to be the first to formally request a catalogue! I'm def interested.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 17, 2013)

I`m sure Stone won`t mind, this is a preview, may still change ever-so slightly in case some strains don`t cross well. But we have,

*BlackJack OG*, this one`s almost the same as before, but using the DL pheno of BD
- Black Domina (F, Domina Lady pheno) x Jack Herer (M, fuel pheno) x OG18 (F) BX?

*LA Sunset Kush*, exactly as the name implies. Late night, unwind and relax smoke, tasty and potent CDN/CBN
- Blue Dream (`flavour` pheno) x LA Confidential (or LA Affie, we`ll see) x Burmese Kush (Goo pheno) BX2(Burmese)

*BlackBerry Kush*, A fruity Kush that keeps you going, and not through channels ...
- Black Domina (Afghan, kushy pheno) x Strawberry Cough (Pink pheno) x OG18 (F) BX?(SC?)

*Strawberry Snow*, my Sativa dom strain that can be flowered indoors. Hopefully can get it to 10ish weeks
- Strawberry Cough (Pink pheno) x Hawaiian Snow BX2 (SC, PP)

.. and* KC`s Special Kush *!! My best phenos, trying to cram them together nicely, pure kush heaven
- Burmese Kush (Goo pheno) x Black Domina (Domina pheno) x OG18 (Coffee pheno (my new mother now!) ) BX2(OG1

Absolutely loving the different Black Dominas, has me using their differences in different ways, , supposedly the Domina Lady pheno has some really green almost black leaves, sativa looking and a height burst over the rest. Might have one of the 12 that fit that bill, may need more seeds until I get it. Will keep you guys posted, in the works now is LA Con, Jack, OG18, Black Dom, and Burmese at the Factory, still trying to work in some more stuff, space is tight ... . Sorry Stone!!

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 18, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Nice SS! you def made better use of that cab this time around. Adding that 3rd plant really fills in the space perfectly.


Yessir! With 2 of them on par with last grow the third one is all gravy.  Will have to go back to the 2 plant or something for the fire and brimstone grow of summer coming up. At least this year hasn't started off as bad as last May was. 




steeliesteve said:


> Not the best pics but here's some of my blackberry. Only been in the jar about a week. Smell and flavor are starting to come through and shes already a good smoke. Feels very relaxed. Very carefree stone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661024 View attachment 2661025View attachment 2661027


I'm loving the look of that Blackberry, nice and dense looking and very frosty. Did you get my email?




KushCanuck said:


> I`m sure Stone won`t mind, this is a preview, may still change ever-so slightly in case some strains don`t cross well. But we have,
> 
> *BlackJack OG*, this one`s almost the same as before, but using the DL pheno of BD
> - Black Domina (F, Domina Lady pheno) x Jack Herer (M, fuel pheno) x OG18 (F) BX?
> ...


I love the way your mind works bro. My buddy quit growing s. cough because it was a poor yielder but I loved that strain. Would be sweet if the Blackberry Kush took on those black leaf characteristics. I can't wait to see you in action!


I think I decided to have a limited veg 2 plant grow next and have selected another B. Domina cross. Delicious seeds Black Russian. Not sure what the second one will be but want to do a from bean grow and try these freebies out. After last summers stressful grow I will just take it nice and easy with little to no expectations. I'll still give my all for the grow but just won't worry over the heat stress like last time. I think I am going to go with WoS Mazar x GWS or Dinafem Blue Hash. I have a WoS Afghan Kush Special that I want to save for my 1st mainliner this fall. I think I will practice mainline training this grow and make a mainline scrog hybrid. Mainline for 8 but keep some extra branching.

But hey we're not on the next grow yet. This one still has a bit to go. Sorry tho no update tonight, had one too many Black and Tans and I don't even feel like feeding them. Pics tomorrow tho.


----------



## steeliesteve (May 18, 2013)

I like the blackberry to. Was easy to grow and and is a good smoke already without much of a cure. I got it and replied.


----------



## steeliesteve (May 18, 2013)

LMAO!!! Looky what I got in the mail today! 

great minds think alike. The black russian sounds tasty!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 18, 2013)

Really wanting to get the ground work set-up for the Strawberry Snow, as you said the SC isn`t a strong yielder, but the Pink pheno of the Hazemans I have are delicious and I think would breed well back to the HS as she can get 6-8ft if you let her and yields intense. Hoping to find a middle-ground in the flower times (SC = 8-9w, HS = 12-14w) and the density and structure that I`m after. Otherwise the BJOG and the KC Special will be the first on the list (failed to mention the KCSK should also encompass BlueBubbaMaster at some point in that cycle. Hoping for a 4-variety hybrid that has some crazy pheno potential 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 18, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> LMAO!!! Looky what I got in the mail today!
> View attachment 2661760
> great minds think alike. The black russian sounds tasty!


You know that's right! I am really interested to see this strain. Waiting on my beans to crack as we speak. I went with the Mazar x GWS to pair with the BR next round. My auto seed was a dud, so I am soaking her again and trying one more time if no go I am popping my other auto. I see you got some more of that Critical SSH, gotta get some of those I really liked the look of yours.




KushCanuck said:


> Really wanting to get the ground work set-up for the Strawberry Snow, as you said the SC isn`t a strong yielder, but the Pink pheno of the Hazemans I have are delicious and I think would breed well back to the HS as she can get 6-8ft if you let her and yields intense. Hoping to find a middle-ground in the flower times (SC = 8-9w, HS = 12-14w) and the density and structure that I`m after. Otherwise the BJOG and the KC Special will be the first on the list (failed to mention the KCSK should also encompass BlueBubbaMaster at some point in that cycle. Hoping for a 4-variety hybrid that has some crazy pheno potential
> 
> KC


I just spent the day at my buddies clearing his lot to put up a contained outdoor grow facility. We are getting everything built for next years outdoor season and Hawaiian Snow is one of the GHS sativas he has chosen. Arjan's ultra is the other GHS. He is also going to run Barneys farm Acapulco Gold. Cant wait for that.

If you could get the HS flower time to around 9 weeks or a little over with the SC taste and expansive smoke, that would make and awesome mix. I'm really loving the KC Kush. Buku and OG 18 should dominate that strain IMO, those 2 just seem like they would be dynamite.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 18, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> You know that's right! I am really interested to see this strain. Waiting on my beans to crack as we speak. I went with the Mazar x GWS to pair with the BR next round. My auto seed was a dud, so I am soaking her again and trying one more time if no go I am popping my other auto. I see you got some more of that Critical SSH, gotta get some of those I really liked the look of yours.
> 
> I just spent the day at my buddies clearing his lot to put up a contained outdoor grow facility. We are getting everything built for next years outdoor season and Hawaiian Snow is one of the GHS sativas he has chosen. Arjan's ultra is the other GHS. He is also going to run Barneys farm Acapulco Gold. Cant wait for that.
> 
> If you could get the HS flower time to around 9 weeks or a little over with the SC taste and expansive smoke, that would make and awesome mix. I'm really loving the KC Kush. Buku and OG 18 should dominate that strain IMO, those 2 just seem like they would be dynamite.


That sounds like a dynamite sativa operation you guys got going. Although I`ve said it before,will say it again, I feel strongly that GHS has yet to put out a strain that rivals a properly grown Super Silver Haze, one of if not my favourite Sativa out there in terms of growability, smoke, taste, the works. Awesome.

I`ll be sure to put you down for some of everything (a sampler we`ll call it ), working the KCSK and the BJOG first followed by the Strawberry Snow and the BlackBerry OG. The LA Sunset is going to be my progresive journey, but the other four I`m expecting cuts within the end of 2014. The BuKu x OG18 crosses of the KCSK and the Jack x OG18 for the BJOG crosses are in process now while the Dominas grow out for the specific phenos I`m after. May need more BD`s, but they are gonna broke me at $150 / 10 ... ugh, haha

**Edit - Because of the `Market Research`I need p), I`ll be posting a link to the thread I`m starting here for the crosses **
KC


----------



## steeliesteve (May 18, 2013)

The CSSH is officially my wifes favorite smoke. She asked me to keep it in stock for her. She handles it well. Me on the other hand, lets just say I shouldn't have smoked it before mowing today. It straight messes me up! Not something I can smoke and be functional. Funny how different strains can effect people differently.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 18, 2013)

We are definitely getting close over here. These girls are giving a wonderful last effort this past week and I will look to start flushing sometime mid to late next week. Scheduled feedings will take me thru this Thursday but I will monitor them close and could look to flush as early as Tuesday. After the flush I will give them nothing but water and 10mL pineapple rush ph'ed to 6.6-6.8. The last watering before harvest will be only water, then dry out and darkness for at least 2 days.Total daily light hours are at about 10 hrs 20 min right now and will be at 10 hrs even by Monday. I will then drop by 10 min daily till dark time. 

Blue Cheese keeps smelling more potent everyday. It smells like a skunk shit in my cab, especially after I water. Has not been overpowering my scrubber as much it seems, tho I did add some air fresheners which helped alot. Skunky vanilla smells alot better than skunky cheese. She has a really distinct flower structure, not alot of pistils on her the entire grow and she is not sticky as much as she feels oily somewhat. Cant wait to seal her up in a jar for a few months and see where she ends up. 
































Blackjack! This girl just keeps impressing me with her size. She is still getting fatter and fatter. She is really taking on a nice purple color to her calyx formations. This round has alot more fuel to the lemon aroma. I really like the 4 "Warlord" buds on the outer corners. Looks like 4 giants watching over their lowly minions. I have pretty much given her title of the biggest for this round. 
































Blueberry. She seems to be in my cab every grow. She hates my feeding schedules, doesn't like topping or training and laughs at my growing ability constantly. But around this time she rewards me and really starts to show off. She knows I love her the most and abuses her power to her advantage like women sometimes can. She is the best smelling strain ever IMO. I wish there was a candy or gum that tasted like her.
































Sheesh love taking pics of the full garbage can. Really adds to the image. Add clean office/grow room to the list tomorrow. 


Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (May 18, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> The CSSH is officially my wifes favorite smoke. She asked me to keep it in stock for her. She handles it well. Me on the other hand, lets just say I shouldn't have smoked it before mowing today. It straight messes me up! Not something I can smoke and be functional. Funny how different strains can effect people differently.


I was gonna say isn't that your wifes new favorite. Lmao I know my buddy argues with me all the time about the best strains we have going around.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 18, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> That sounds like a dynamite sativa operation you guys got going. Although I`ve said it before,will say it again, I feel strongly that GHS has yet to put out a strain that rivals a properly grown Super Silver Haze, one of if not my favourite Sativa out there in terms of growability, smoke, taste, the works. Awesome.
> 
> I`ll be sure to put you down for some of everything (a sampler we`ll call it ), working the KCSK and the BJOG first followed by the Strawberry Snow and the BlackBerry OG. The LA Sunset is going to be my progresive journey, but the other four I`m expecting cuts within the end of 2014. The BuKu x OG18 crosses of the KCSK and the Jack x OG18 for the BJOG crosses are in process now while the Dominas grow out for the specific phenos I`m after. May need more BD`s, but they are gonna broke me at $150 / 10 ... ugh, haha
> 
> ...


You snuck this post in on me! I am really excited about the outdoor project. I love the sativas but most are impractical for indoors.(And outdoors here in this state) But we are gonna try the long flower ones I mentioned and see how they end up if we let them go till late Oct. We are gonna sneak a couple shorter flowering sativa dom hybrids in there too. 

You've got some great vision towards those crosses. I cannot wait to see your progress in the future here. Most definitely keep me posted.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 18, 2013)

Got the post up with more info than I want to further pack into your thread mate, you`ve been plenty gracious so far. The Link for the new thread is in my sig if you guys want to have a say in the process, posted a poll as well. Also lets me know who`s interested in them as well. Also posted *HERE* 

Keep me in the loop on that Sativa grow Stone, sounds wicked. If you have the patience, those will be really rewarding man. Keep it green I shant inflate this thread needlessly any longer!!


----------



## EasyPound (May 18, 2013)

This is with 250 watt?!?!? Wow great job man I have 400 hps/mh with 400+ CFL Agrosun 6500k/2700k and could only hope for such results with my jalapenos and tomatoes...


----------



## stoneslacker (May 18, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Got the post up with more info than I want to further pack into your thread mate, you`ve been plenty gracious so far. The Link for the new thread is in my sig if you guys want to have a say in the process, posted a poll as well. Also lets me know who`s interested in them as well. Also posted *HERE*
> 
> Keep me in the loop on that Sativa grow Stone, sounds wicked. If you have the patience, those will be really rewarding man. Keep it green I shant inflate this thread needlessly any longer!!


Subbed and saved already. You know the podium is free anytime your here bro.




EasyPound said:


> This is with 250 watt?!?!? Wow great job man I have 400 hps/mh with 400+ CFL Agrosun 6500k/2700k and could only hope for such results with my jalapenos and tomatoes...


Thanks EP! I love my little grow cab and I am really starting to dial things in. I just really like to grow and trying to maximize things a little bit more each time. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 18, 2013)

Off to bed buddy, say hi to the girls for me, I`ll see them in a few I`m sure 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 18, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Off to bed buddy, say hi to the girls for me,* I`ll see them in a few I`m sure*
> 
> KC


6 posts back man snuck it in on you!


----------



## steeliesteve (May 18, 2013)

Speachless...again.... I was looking through the pics and showed my wife, she says I cant attend SS Fest unless she gets some blueberry LMAO! Youre really killin this grow bud. With your seed grow you said you were gonna do "minimum veg time". How long were you considering? Still gonna run scrog? Sorry if you already said, I dont remember.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 18, 2013)

Buds look REAL dense stone they really responded to that PK well brother congrats


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 19, 2013)

Dude, you seriously know your shit, im still flabergasted that you have got all that under pretty much 250w! They look bloody AMAZING bro


----------



## EasyPound (May 19, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Subbed and saved already. You know the podium is free anytime your here bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks EP! I love my little grow cab and I am really starting to dial things in. I just really like to grow and trying to maximize things a little bit more each time. Thanks for stopping by.


Hells no to just stopping by, I'm subbed to your thread and ready to learn more!


----------



## StevieStoner (May 19, 2013)

very nice stone! those nugs are hugh man, and still look very green (besides blackjack whos purple) and healthy.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 19, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Speachless...again.... I was looking through the pics and showed my wife, she says I cant attend SS Fest unless she gets some blueberry LMAO! Youre really killin this grow bud. With your seed grow you said you were gonna do "minimum veg time". How long were you considering? Still gonna run scrog? Sorry if you already said, I dont remember.


Your wife has good taste ya! A sample will be heading her way. I am still flip-flopping on my next grow plans. I'll detail everything in a later post once I get some more concrete plans.



Oo S0uP oO said:


> Buds look REAL dense stone they really responded to that PK well brother congrats


They are knock-a-brotha-out solid man. Although the BB did freak out a bit and start shooting new pistils and what looks like the start to some foxtailing. Raised my light a couple days ago to 9 inches and that should help alleviate some of that. Your frosty ass Mastadon has me frantically searching for a good kush cut for an upcoming grow. We had an OG cut that was not a very good specimen, looking to get a Tahoe or Skywalker from the 'tude I'm thinking. What do you think?




eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, you seriously know your shit, im still flabergasted that you have got all that under pretty much 250w! They look bloody AMAZING bro


Coming from a grower I really respect, this means alot ya! With your blueberry experience, I'd love to hear what you think about my unknown blueberry cut. How does she look in structure and growth in comparison to the BB and BB crosses you've run. Always appreciate your input easty. Peace




EasyPound said:


> Hells no to just stopping by, I'm subbed to your thread and ready to learn more!


Cheers to that EP! Glad to have you along for the ride. I try to respond to all posts so feel free to ask for clarification on anything if you want. 





StevieStoner said:


> very nice stone! those nugs are hugh man, and still look very green (besides blackjack whos purple) and healthy.


Hey brotha! They are still packing on bulk everyday man. Looking like they will ripen up very nice in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 19, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> They are knock-a-brotha-out solid man. Although the BB did freak out a bit and start shooting new pistils and what looks like the start to some foxtailing. Raised my light a couple days ago to 9 inches and that should help alleviate some of that. Your frosty ass Mastadon has me frantically searching for a good kush cut for an upcoming grow. We had an OG cut that was not a very good specimen, looking to get a Tahoe or Skywalker from the 'tude I'm thinking. What do you think?


First off, thanks for the compliments, I appreciate them truly....!

I _*CANNOT*_ say enough about the SkyWalker OG!!! This is a keeper cut I grew out a few years ago (Christmas tree style, of course ) They were hearty, low maintenence plants for me, great smoke, and HUGE bag appeal. That being said, I sourced this in SoCal in clone form in 08 or 09 bouts in clone form and have _*NO*_ solid information about what specific breeder the original beans came from...which does not help you at all Im afraid I guess there is quite a large debate about getting *original* genetics for the skywalker strain and if you search Im sure youll find pages and pages on RIU of people having pissing matches with each other in the name of pride and spite. What I have gathered from the romper room banter is this though; 1. That there are 2 very distinct phenos for the _*"Real"*_ cut (I dont ever understand that kinda terminology cause ya, I _*REALLY*_ just smoked that _*REALLY*_ good herb and now I _*REALLY*_ am _*REALLY*_ fucking high) 2. That they are easy to tell apart cause one grows only 3 leaf on its fans (Supposed to be more sat dom too) and the other is the more bushy typical looking one (this is the one I grew) and I thought it was great! Ive grown the Tahoe out as well, and found it to be "OKAY" ya know what I mean? Coulda just been me? Dunno. Nowadays I like the way the blackwater sounds and although I never grew it out I DID have great success with an original SFV OG cut! OG Raskal has the white collection which is GREAT! White Master is prolly what I would go with as Ive grown out his fire OG and found it to be even more picky and bitchy than a true blue berry (I try not to stress myself out anymore). If your looking for a Kush strain though, I will say with enthusiasm that Reserva Privada has that "Kosher Kush" that I *DEFINITELY* cant wait to pick up, Im prolly just gonna do a run with some thing a little higher yielding first, and then a hunting we will go! Anyways sorry for being a little long winded... Here is a pic of the SkyWalker OG...I hope you dont mind.-S0uP




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stoneslacker (May 19, 2013)

Props for that excellent info! Ya Reserva Privada is the only seed form of the Skywalker I can find. Looks and sounds outstanding tho. Man you Cali brotha's got it made, need some of those clone only's to make their way east! I did see Swerve from Cali Conn, claims that the original SFV cut is worked into his Tahoe which had me interested. After seeing Lordjin and Sleezy's Tahoe runs I am really interested in this girl too. But after seeing that Skywalker pic you posted there, my mind is made up. Look for this beauty in my grow come fall! Thanks again for the great info bro!


----------



## steeliesteve (May 19, 2013)

My buddy grew out some Larry OG and it was a killer smoke. One of the best tasting smokes I've had in awhile. I believe its sfv og x Larry clone(?). I will be popping a bean or two 2-3 weeks before my current plants are done.. I will be starting a critical ssh to work on a mother plant . And I am really excited about my Snowcap LA. Cant wait to try her!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 19, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> My buddy grew out some Larry OG and it was a killer smoke. One of the best tasting smokes I've had in awhile. I believe its sfv og x Larry clone(?). I will be popping a bean or two 2-3 weeks before my current plants are done.. I will be starting a critical ssh to work on a mother plant . And I am really excited about my Snowcap LA. Cant wait to try her!


I have heard great things about the Larry too. Checking out Cali Conn and their Larry looks phenomenal, is this where yours is from? Really like the Blackwater in Swerves offerings too.


----------



## steeliesteve (May 19, 2013)

Yes it is from Cali. Ive looked at the blackwater several times. I'll end up ordering it eventually Lol. It does sound really good.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 19, 2013)

From what I understand your two choices there are BOTH top notch and in the infinite wattage garden of my mind they BOTH would have a spot...BUT if I had to go one way or the other I would go blackwater for the yield and colors on the finish. Believe me both will get you high! ...Just some food for thought stone (If your going shopping) I know its not a true Kush but have you checked out the DNA limited genetics Training Day at all??? (TrainwreckxLa confidential) Im gonna be pissed if they are out before I put my order in 10 days from now. That sounds like a winner to me! -S0uP


----------



## stoneslacker (May 19, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> From what I understand your two choices there are BOTH top notch and in the infinite wattage garden of my mind they BOTH would have a spot...BUT if I had to go one way or the other I would go blackwater for the yield and colors on the finish. Believe me both will get you high! ...Just some food for thought stone (If your going shopping) I know its not a true Kush but have you checked out the DNA limited genetics Training Day at all??? (TrainwreckxLa confidential) Im gonna be pissed if they are out before I put my order in 10 days from now. That sounds like a winner to me! -S0uP


Training day does look incredible. Looking through the Limited set, SnoLAnd and Island also caught my eye. So many strains, so little space!

Edit: I have the World of Seeds Legend Edition Afghan Kush Special, a pure Afghan kush, already with a spot secured for my fall run. I am thinking it's going to be a kush to the head 3 plant scrog. I am really liking the DNA Holy Grail Kush too!


----------



## yankeegreen (May 19, 2013)

Holy Grail Kush comes highly recommended.
Lost my Mom a while back and have been thinking about resurrecting her. Agreed - too many strains!


----------



## steeliesteve (May 19, 2013)

I believe SnowLAnd is what I have. It was called snowcap la but they changed the name. Im excited about that one. I'm running her next grow.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 19, 2013)

yankeegreen said:


> Holy Grail Kush comes highly recommended.
> Lost my Mom a while back and have been thinking about resurrecting her. Agreed - too many strains!


Sounds like a winner! I'll have a list of candidates soon. I'll put it to a vote



steeliesteve said:


> I believe SnowLAnd is what I have. It was called snowcap la but they changed the name. Im excited about that one. I'm running her next grow.


That is the same one, goes by both names. She looks sweet, keep me posted when you pop her!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 19, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> 6 posts back man snuck it in on you!


You sneaky bast!! You did too, haha. Went back and was like ... wait a second ... . Because you`re thread is bumpin`I have some kudos to pass around, that I can sum up with a few quotes, haha

*


eastcoastmo said:



Dude, you seriously know your shit, im still flabergasted that you have got all that under pretty much 250w! They look bloody AMAZING bro 

Click to expand...


*100% Aggree, still trying to figure out how this happened under only 250w ... Couldn`t have said it better EC



stoneslacker said:


> Props for that excellent info! Ya Reserva Privada is the only seed form of the Skywalker I can find. Looks and sounds outstanding tho. Man you Cali brotha's got it made, need some of those clone only's to make their way east! I did see Swerve from Cali Conn, claims that the original SFV cut is worked into his Tahoe which had me interested. After seeing Lordjin and Sleezy's Tahoe runs I am really interested in this girl too. But after seeing that Skywalker pic you posted there, my mind is made up. Look for this beauty in my grow come fall! Thanks again for the great info bro!


RP`s cut of Skywalker I would trust although I believe Dutch Passion also carries it (Mazar x Blueberry ... would warrant a try I`d say



steeliesteve said:


> My buddy grew out some Larry OG and it was a killer smoke. One of the best tasting smokes I've had in awhile. I believe its sfv og x Larry clone(?). I will be popping a bean or two 2-3 weeks before my current plants are done.. I will be starting a critical ssh to work on a mother plant . And I am really excited about my Snowcap LA. Cant wait to try her!


Bought a pack of the Larry OG from Cali Connect with hopes of at least backcrossing it for seeds (gat dang $150+ after shipping from the Tude for10 regs ... . *This *is the reason I`m producing seeds now ... You`re dead right too mate SFV OG4 x Larry Clone
Sick thread Stone, loving the action (although a bitch to back-track a page, haha). Until the chop ... 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 20, 2013)

Lol ya the thread was moving pretty fast that night, I think a few people missed that post. 

I'm not sure if someone just really doesn't like Swerve or if Cali Conn really does have a problem with hermies. There are alot of posts on many different forums about problems. I usually chalk up crying about breeders to issues with the grower most times, but there has been some pretty respectable looking growers chiming in on this. I've a buddy who lives in San Bern and I hear Progressive Options has some true fire Larry and Tahoe clones. Hmm.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 20, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Lol ya the thread was moving pretty fast that night, I think a few people missed that post.
> 
> I'm not sure if someone just really doesn't like Swerve or if Cali Conn really does have a problem with hermies. There are alot of posts on many different forums about problems. I usually chalk up crying about breeders to issues with the grower most times, but there has been some pretty respectable looking growers chiming in on this. I've a buddy who lives in San Bern and I hear Progressive Options has some true fire Larry and Tahoe clones. Hmm.


Can confirm about PO.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 20, 2013)

Black Russian and Mazar x GWS beans have cracked! My auto NL x Big Bud which I thought was no good has also cracked. Got the 2 girls for my cab in some Rapid rooters and the auto in a small dirt pot. As soon as the auto has some good root growth she is heading for her new home outdoors. The other 2 I will veg in my 20 gallon tote conversion. 

Last summers heat was like a kick in the sack, so depending on Mother Nature, veg time will be a see as we go situation. I am going to LST them during veg like I always do, but will see how much of a screen I can fill before the temps make me flip. I am going to run the 2 as a scrog hopefully and I am going to throw a couple of clones in some Folger's coffee can hempys about a week before I flip. Not sure what strains the clones will be, depends on what my friend has available. 

The Black Russian has completely sprouted out of the cube and is off and running. The other 2 are still fighting to break free! I'll throw some pics up later tonight. Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (May 20, 2013)

Gave the girls their last supper tonight. I will give str8 ph'ed water in 2 days then on Friday I will hit them with a half gallon each of clearex at 15mL/gal. Then every 2 days after, nothing but water and sugar. Ph is bumped to 6.5 from now till the last watering somewhere around the 29th. 
I'm taking my kids to a buddys cabin next weekend so no pics till Monday or Tuesday. Here's a few canopy shots till then.

Blueberry. 






Blue Cheese. She is so dense, I think her weight might surprise me.






Blackjack

















The new girls in my makeshift veg chamber. Black Russian pushing out like a champ. She should shed her shell soon. MazarxGWS is showing herself now too. See that 71% humidity high? It was a high of 87F today with 89% humidity in my area.  Hope today was not a sign of things to come.


----------



## EasyPound (May 20, 2013)

250 watt!!! I have to keep saying wow!!! Thats amazing work with 250 watts!!! Weight looks like it'll surprise us all!


----------



## steeliesteve (May 21, 2013)

Looking good bud! You gonna start a new journal for the babies? I really wanna watch that black russian and the others respond to your magic green thumb!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 21, 2013)

Haha, The Last Supper, I just about died. Great update Stone, I continue to be seriously impressed by those beastly leadies under a 250w. Have fun with the cabin, can`t wait to see the picutres after a little hiatus 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 21, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> 250 watt!!! I have to keep saying wow!!! Thats amazing work with 250 watts!!! Weight looks like it'll surprise us all!


I am just as amazed as you EP. I still say these hempys grow themselves and make me look better than I am.


steeliesteve said:


> Looking good bud! You gonna start a new journal for the babies? I really wanna watch that black russian and the others respond to your magic green thumb!


I am thinking about just continuing on here. I am going to give a go at a full effort grow and try to scrog the B. Russian out like she deserves, but we will see how cooperative the weather is. 


KushCanuck said:


> Haha, The Last Supper, I just about died. Great update Stone, I continue to be seriously impressed by those beastly leadies under a 250w. Have fun with the cabin, can`t wait to see the picutres after a little hiatus
> 
> KC


Thanks bro. They enjoyed their final meal, bittersweet are the final days of any grow, know what I mean?


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 21, 2013)

I cant wait to see those dried Black Jack nugz dude they look like heavy fuckin pine cones!!!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 21, 2013)

You and me both brotha! Don't be sleepin on the blue cheese tho, she is dense as granite! Her largest bud may be the heaviest of the grow.


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 21, 2013)

Your making the most out of those 250w mate, Bloody awesome work!!!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 21, 2013)

Cheers Chipper! Thanks for the awesome compliment. Coming from an amazing scrogger like you that means alot ya!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 22, 2013)

Thought I would throw together a little grow recap and illustrate a bit about my simple grow. Hempy is a really simple and effective system.

First take your container, your options are pretty unlimited on what kind of container to use. Just pick one that is appropriate to the size plant you plan to grow, mine are 1.32G/5L to give you an idea of how small your bucket could be. Larger buckets would be better, but don't go too large. You wan't to find a balance point between early veg and aggressive bloom water uptake. Shoot for about 4-6 days for complete dry out in early veg and 1-3 days in aggressive bloom. You can tell when you need to water by simply lifting the bucket and judging the weight, a dry bucket will feel very light compared to a freshly watered one. 

Next pick your medium, I use perlite partly cuz it's cheap and easy,but the options are fairly unlimited. Just need a somewhat absorbent, stable material. I've seen a guy grow some really impressive plants in foam from old couch cushions, pretty cool. Once you have a bucket and medium, drill a small 1/2" to 7/16" hole in the side of the bucket, about 2" from the bottom. This hole is simply to create a water rez and for drainage so don't make it too big. These folger can hempys are going to hold some 12/12 from clones to fill space in my next grow. 

I like to use a small square of vinyl screen to cover my hole before filling with prewashed perlite. I wash my perlite fairly well do remove dust. Then just plant your clone or seedling like you 

would in dirt.  I usually give plain water for the first 5 days or so and I will tip my buckets sideways to drain as much water out of the rez as possible, leaving just the water absorbed into the perlite. This helps to prevent the newly transplanted roots from sitting in too much water and cause them to expand out quicker in search. You can also do this throughout the grow if one plant is not uptaking as much water as the others.
*
I ph to 5.8 almost all thru veg*. Of course monitor your girls and adjust accordingly. There is some debate on how often to water your hempy buckets. IMO *let your buckets dry out almost completey* Don't let them get to the point of wilting but make sure there is very little water weight in them. Pick your buckets before and after watering and daily from there. Get an idea of how much water is still there by the weight of the bucket. After a few times you will have no problem judging when they have dried out nicely. I feel drying out is the best system as it helps to maintain high oxygen levels to the roots, stimulating the most growth.

After about 5-8 days your newly transplanted girls will have shot roots all the way to the rez. They should be taking water and you can start feeding. Being a passive hydro system, hempy IMO needs nutrients on every feeding if possible. Start your feedings our light say 1/4 to 1/2 str. I use the GH 3 part and usually start feedings at 1mL of each, supplemented with 5mL florablend and .5 to 1 mL cal/mag. After about 7-10 days you can top your girls and start training.

*Topping for a scrog setup is almost a must*. You need to stimulate as much branching as possible. After topping, once you have some decent branches, you can begin LST. I use nylon string and duct tape for training. Simply loop the string around a branch and pull down slightly, then duct tape the string to the bucket.  Start with the apex, or highest tip and pull down to even or slightly below canopy level. Then pull any branches that rise up to apex, back down to canopy level. The idea here is to force the plant to direct growth to other areas in order to achieve an apex. Once the branches are longer you can start to train the tips downward and train the middle sections of the branches upwards. This will cause the small growth tips to explode upwards, vertically off the horizontal branch. This is the same branch off my blue cheese taken three days apart. Notice the new growth tip start growing upward to become a future top.


I feed very aggressively starting about day 12 of veg, bumping up to 5/mL grow, 5 micro and 2.5 bloom. I bump up the florablend to 10 mL, cal/mag to 2.5 and start adding floranectar at 2mL. I continue to feed at these levels till I notice aggressive growth. Then I bump up to 7.5/5/2.5, 10 Fb, 3.5c/mg and 2.5fn. This is a baseline and you should adjust according to your plants. I do feed very aggressively and try to push the threshold a bit, start your levels off a bit lower and increase a small bit at a time.

Continue training your branches horizontally and train your new middle growth to fill in empty areas of the screen. I like to have 4 nice main branches to train to each corner of my screen, and utilize all the small branching off these to fill the middle portion. If the middle starts to outpace the growth on your end branches, let the branches grow upwards a bit to slow the middle down some. Try to shoot for about 60-75% screen coverage before flipping. 

About 2-4 days before flipping I like to flush with a clearex solution mixed at 7.5mL per gallon. I don't have a TDS pen but you could also use a low E/C solution to flush with. When I flip I shut the light down for approx. 36 hrs before changing photoperiod. If you flushed shortly before flipping, your buckets should be good and dry by now. I feed pretty aggressively here to accommodate the plants stretch needs. I feed along the lines of my aggressive growth at 7.5/5/3.5, and bump c/mg up to 5mL and florablend and floranectar to 7.5-10mL. I feed at these levels till about day 14, then I look to flush around day 18 or so. After flushing I let the plants dry out extremely well, a day more than I usually do, then I feed them an early bloom mix at 5/5/5 and sups the same. *I bump my ph up to 6.0 at this time.*

During this 21 day or so stretch period continue training branches to fill the screen. During the 1st week train branches back down under the screen and try to keep stretching above the screen to a minimum. After that let the stretch go above the screen, I like to shoot for 4-7 inches of stretch and they should fill in nicely. Day 12 blueberry, just about right. Around day 14-21 start to trim the undergrowth out and remove any leecher branches that won't reach the canopy. Start with the lowest stuff 1st and move upwards the later you get into stretch. After day 21 or so remove anything that is not above the screen. I should have removed more above the screen, but at day 20 or so you should look like this. 

Continue feeding until day 33 or so, reducing the amount of grow and increasing bloom slightly each time. I add liquid koolbloom at 1mL/gallon after my first flower flush, around day 20. Around day 33 flush again with 7.5mL clearex and let them dry out really good again, about 4-5 days with my buckets. Then feed an aggressive mix. My complete feeding schedule thru day 49 of flower is on pg. 29 post #284. I also *bump my ph to 6.2* around this time until week 5.5 or so. *I think the flushing and drying out really makes them blow up and gain some size.* Blackjack day 20 & day 34.

After the stretch portion of flower, the rest of the grow is really low maintenance. Just trim any low nodes that may spring up and any leaves that are congesting things and blocking light. I cut leaves off right up till harvest, so don't be afraid to trim that stubborn leaf off if it's blocking light. Just continue to feed and flush every 14-21 days, and always let the buckets dry out good. *Around week 6 I bump the ph up again to 6.4-6.5.*

Hope this can help someone out at sometime, just adjust things according to your situation and enjoy.






Peace.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 22, 2013)

Wow brother... Now that I have that as a Journaled Post, I have your Hempy Scheme!! . My only question now is who does your Blueberry cut originally? Phenomenal detail Stone, shame it won`t let me Rep you from last time ... this post of any on the *entire *thread warrant some ... (hint, hint guys ). Very nice brother, thanks for taking the time, good mornin`! Puff, puff, pass ---> OG18 hash 

KC


----------



## Darth Budder (May 22, 2013)

great run down! I have only grown SOG style, with plants very close together so i have never seen the branching you guys get. After seeing this, it looks like im crazy not to at least try a 4 way lst for my next grow! Thanks for a great post.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 22, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Wow brother... Now that I have that as a Journaled Post, I have your Hempy Scheme!! . My only question now is who does your Blueberry cut originally? Phenomenal detail Stone, shame it won`t let me Rep you from last time ... this post of any on the *entire *thread warrant some ... (hint, hint guys ). Very nice brother, thanks for taking the time, good mornin`! Puff, puff, pass ---> OG18 hash
> 
> KC


Thanks bro. Thought it would be nice to see my system without having to skim the entire thread. My BB is a mystery strain my buddy got a few years back. She definitely seems more sativa dominant than other BB strains I've seen and she has a skunky hint to her berry goodness. I've tried Dutch Passions BB and it paled in comparison to the taste and smoke of my cut.




Darth Budder said:


> great run down! I have only grown SOG style, with plants very close together so i have never seen the branching you guys get. After seeing this, it looks like im crazy not to at least try a 4 way lst for my next grow! Thanks for a great post.


Thanks Vader! Feel free to PM me for any clarification or anything I can help with. Peace.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 22, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks bro. Thought it would be nice to see my system without having to skim the entire thread. My BB is a mystery strain my buddy got a few years back. She definitely seems more sativa dominant than other BB strains I've seen and she has a skunky hint to her berry goodness. *I've tried Dutch Passions BB and it paled in comparison to the taste and smoke of my cut.*


Exactly what I was looking for mate!! I had a dream last night that I may set in motion, a The Hunt for Blueberry Prowess Thread and grow out Dutch Passion, DJ Shorts, BBHB Emerald Tri, Blue Cheese, and Blue Dream, and hunt down the fruitiest, haha. Sounds like you have your cut for life 

KC


----------



## CuriousKinds (May 22, 2013)

This journal was the reason I became a registered user hehe


----------



## yankeegreen (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed hempy setup stone. I have never gone the all-perlite route but now I know how to setup when I want give it a try. 

Stunning photo of your girls in the hempy scrog! +Rep.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 22, 2013)

CuriousKinds said:


> This journal was the reason I became a registered user hehe


Thanks for that CK! Means alot to me.




yankeegreen said:


> Thanks for the detailed hempy setup stone. I have never gone the all-perlite route but now I know how to setup when I want give it a try.
> 
> Stunning photo of your girls in the hempy scrog! +Rep.


Hey yankee. Thanks for the kind words. I have nothing but good things to say about using perlite, it's a wonderful medium.

A little update on the girls for the summer swelter grow coming soon. The Black Russian is doing great, she's popped her shell and her cotyledons have extended. The Mazar x GWS is not doing so good tho. I had to crack the shell off her and she has still not fully emerged. She is showing black on her stem just under her coty ball, which does not look good. I'm thinking about germing my Dinafem Blue Hash just in case she doesn't make it. I'll giver her till tonight and see how she does. If all three make it I'll probably move the Maz x GWS to a smaller bucket and see what happens. 





















The auto NL x Big Bud is doing fine and is starting to extend her coty's. Once this girl develops a couple sets of true leaves and a decent root base she is going outside directly into the ground.


----------



## steeliesteve (May 22, 2013)

You've got an email. Great recap on the grow bro!


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 22, 2013)

That post of yours a page back stoney was one of the most informative that i have read. It will be an asset for anyone wanting to get into the hempy method


----------



## StevieStoner (May 22, 2013)

Super nice brotha!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 22, 2013)

Give that Maz x GWS a chance Stone, I`ve had some pretty wierd looking GWS sprouts come up similar to that and turned out just fine. Was a slower vegger in soil, but loves hydro I`ve seen. Running a new journal for that run? This one was certainly reference for many, including myself, if ever to delve into Hempy. Sure another would be great as well mate 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 23, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> You've got an email. Great recap on the grow bro!


Thanks SS. Checking my email now. 




Chipper Pig said:


> That post of yours a page back stoney was one of the most informative that i have read. It will be an asset for anyone wanting to get into the hempy method


I appreciate the good review Chipper. Of course I remembered a few things after the fact, but the jist of the grow is all there. Thanks for the support and checking in, I keep forgetting to head over to your new journal. I don't want to miss out on the beast grow your putting together over there! 




StevieStoner said:


> Super nice brotha!


Hey man thanks! I'm just finishing up my Blackjack and yours is starting to crank up. Perfect timing ya!




KushCanuck said:


> Give that Maz x GWS a chance Stone, I`ve had some pretty wierd looking GWS sprouts come up similar to that and turned out just fine. Was a slower vegger in soil, but loves hydro I`ve seen. Running a new journal for that run? This one was certainly reference for many, including myself, if ever to delve into Hempy. Sure another would be great as well mate
> 
> KC


Thanks KC. I am probably going to continue on here as this coming grow will be sort of a partial effort grow. I am def going to do a limited veg with the (hopefully) 3 beans I popped, no screens just some LST. I am going to run some small hempy 12/12 from clone or seed to fill some space but not choke out my airflow like a full scrog can do. My buddy silvered a G13 Labs Pineapple Express clone and pollinated another PE in an attempt to make feminized seeds. He has been wanting me to grow some out so I might try these as my filler.
I am not giving up on the Maz x GWS just yet...

Speaking of which I put a WoS NL x Skunk in my little paper towel game case incubator, just in case the Mazar doesn't recover. The Maz seedling could not seem to shed the shell membrane and extend her coty's so I did some minor surgery on her this morning and she will hopefully recover fine. The B. Russian is doing excellent as is the dirt dwelling auto. 

Maz x GWS coty's are yellow but I think she will recover.










Black Russian is looking nice. Showing her first set of leaves.






As is the Auto NL x Big Bud


----------



## KushCanuck (May 23, 2013)

Nice Stone, that is a diverse bean-run there. Love it,

KC


----------



## psilocybindude (May 25, 2013)

*pant pant* i cant believe i let my self get so far behind im exhausted from all of that reading ><, as always though it was an awesome read man, I'm really looking forward to finding out what you pulled and i really cant wait to see what you can manage to do with this upcoming nonscrog summer grow...


----------



## praiseodin (May 25, 2013)

I have a white widow that's about the size of your little ones and a c99 that just popped.
I'll definitely be checking in regularly to see the comparisons since we are both under 250 
It's great to see how well a 250w can do


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2013)

psilocybindude said:


> *pant pant* i cant believe i let my self get so far behind im exhausted from all of that reading ><, as always though it was an awesome read man, I'm really looking forward to finding out what you pulled and i really cant wait to see what you can manage to do with this upcoming nonscrog summer grow...


LOL. Ya the journal was pretty speedy there for a bit. The girls are getting close, a week or so and it will be time. Thanks for stopping back psilo!




praiseodin said:


> I have a white widow that's about the size of your little ones and a c99 that just popped.
> I'll definitely be checking in regularly to see the comparisons since we are both under 250
> It's great to see how well a 250w can do


I just checked out your babies odin. You got some fem seeds going this time? Will be cool watching our babies develop around the same timeframe. Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2013)

Back a day early, wanted to beat the traffic. Good thing I did too cuz my brother forgot to water the babies and my NL x Skunk need help cracking her shell like the Maz x GWS did. Switched out and put the MH in for the last week. I flushed them Thur. before I left and gave them water and floranectar last night. Looking like near the end of this week will be time to crop. The bluecheese is def done, she is showing very little clear heads, and is starting to go amber on her tips. The blackjack is not too far behind, she is starting to throw out new pistils like the blueberry is tho. I am not going to let the BC degrade much so starting around Wed I'll look to chop. I grabbed just a couple canopy pics before the lights went out this morning, I'll post a more detailed pic update tonight or tomorrow night.




















The little ones are coming along. Maz x GWS is recovering nicely and should show no ill effects from her earlier problems. Transplanted the Black Russian, Maz x GWS and NL x Skunk to their first hempys. I am really thinking about doing a small mainline try, topping the BR and Maz for 4 and the NL for 2 heads. This will give me some experience on the training and stretch involved with this technique.

BR






Maz x GWS






NL x Skunk. Much like the Maz she did not shed her shell and embryonic membrane. Surgery looks like it was successful and her recovery is looking good. 






Auto NL x Big Bud






Group shot






I'll post a more detailed pic update on the big girls later tonight or tomorrow. Peace


----------



## yankeegreen (May 26, 2013)

Love the canopy, looking good stone. Should be a very respectable harvest!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2013)

Thanks yankee! I'm holding out hope for a good harvest, we shall see very shortly!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 26, 2013)

I`m itchin` to see this finish out Stone, done such a great job man. Thinking about putting in a little tester Hempy for myself now ... Keep us updated mate!!

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> I`m itchin` to see this finish out Stone, done such a great job man. Thinking about putting in a little tester Hempy for myself now ... Keep us updated mate!!
> 
> KC


Thanks KC, this has been my best run yet and I seem to have maintained a fairly good balance between plant health and growth. Would love to see you throw a hempy in your grow. It is a really nice balance between DWC growth and soil ease of care.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2013)

Was looking over some pics my buddy and his wife have of us at Lollapalooza 1991-1994. Man I had alot of fun those years! Some great bands and shows put on. Best was probably 1993- Tool, Rage, Primus, Alice in Chains, Fishbone! Good times. 1992 and the sod fight at Pine Knob during Ministry, had to change my avi as a nod to those great shows! 

The good ole days before celly cameras. Not the show I went to but still the same year. They opened with this song and it was so sick!
[video=youtube;W6SlcahIA6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6SlcahIA6s[/video]


----------



## KushCanuck (May 26, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks KC, this has been my best run yet and I seem to have maintained a fairly good balance between plant health and growth. Would love to see you throw a hempy in your grow.* It is a really nice balance between DWC growth and soil ease of care*.


Nailed it brother, *exactly *why it intrests me so . Get out of my brain man!! You nailed your grow man, if you only dial it from here, we`ll be seeing your shots hit Skunk, HT, or the like before long mate ... no jokes. I speak for many when I say thanks for journalling these for us



stoneslacker said:


> Was looking over some pics my buddy and his wife have of us at Lollapalooza 1991-1994. Man I had alot of fun those years! Some great bands and shows put on. Best was probably 1993- Tool, Rage, Primus, Alice in Chains, Fishbone! Good times. 1992 and the sod fight at Pine Knob during Ministry, had to change my avi as a nod to those great shows!
> 
> The good ole days before celly cameras. Not the show I went to but still the same year. They opened with this song and it was so sick!
> [video=youtube;W6SlcahIA6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6SlcahIA6s[/video]


... Back when the big three festivals ruled man!! Went to the Roo last year and the best band was there the Strokes (cool as shit, but not the RATM`s and legends otherwise noted). Was pretty fargone though as well ... Was going to comment on the Avy ... 

KC


----------



## steeliesteve (May 26, 2013)

Im excited for harvest and cure shots! Glad I found this journal so I can go back and refresh when I'm ready to start my scrog. Thanks for all the detail.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 26, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Nailed it brother, *exactly *why it intrests me so . Get out of my brain man!! You nailed your grow man, if you only dial it from here, we`ll be seeing your shots hit Skunk, HT, or the like before long mate ... no jokes. I speak for many when I say thanks for journalling these for us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you will like a hempy bucket. Perlite is just one option for a medium, there is some concern about breathing in perlite but common sense and rinsing the perlite is plenty of precaution. Thanks for the great compliment but I am far from pro! Just trying to grow some nice meds for me and some select friends in need. If you guys were closer you'd all get a sampler pack. 
BTW that live clip was up near your area, Barrie I'm pretty sure.




steeliesteve said:


> Im excited for harvest and cure shots! Glad I found this journal so I can go back and refresh when I'm ready to start my scrog. Thanks for all the detail.


It won't be much longer by the looks of em! You're close enough you'll get a sample fer sure SS. Let me know if I can help out with the scrog project in anyway too. Thanks for following from the get go man, seems like yesterday. 


Well day 58 of flower is here and past. I thought these would go 65 days for sure but it may be just under 9 weeks when I crop. The BC could go today but I want to give the BB a bit more time to get her last bit of ripening in. One, two more waterings and I'll shut down the lights for 48 hrs. Should put me around Thu. or Fri as harvest day. Been a fun grow for sure, made much more enjoyable by all you great subs. Appreciate the participation and compliments greatly. All right heres the pRon.

Blackjack has been amazingly problem free and very hearty. She has some very fat buds and huge calyxes, some so big I had to check her for seeds. Luckily no seeds that I could see, and she is really got a nice purple to her. My camera doesn't do her justice, when I trim her she will turn like a deep red-purple.

























Blue Cheese is true to her BB roots and is a bit nute sensitive. Maybe not as much as my BB but she definitely does not like to be overfed. She is very stinky, I can't get over it. I really cannot wait to smoke some of this girl.

























Blueberry is the slowest finisher of the three. She is starting to ripen tho and showing her last bit of swell. I really think the floralicious helped cause she smells amazing. Blueberry strains only get better as they age in months of cure time. My last bit from the previous harvest was incredible at 6 months of cure. She will be smoked sparingly until she gets some good jar time.
























Just cause this post is not quite long enough!  Update on the seedlings. NL x Skunk is recovering nicely from her emergency surgery and is bouncing back. The Maz x GWS is fully recovered and starting to grow nicely. Black Russian is a beast (Must be that Black Domina in her) and she is starting her second set of leaves. 

In order- B. Russian, Maz x GWS, NL x Skunk, Auto NL x Big Bud



















Congratulations! You've earned a Steam achievement for reading thru the longest RIU post ever! Last one for the big girls till harvest day, hope you enjoyed it. Peace


----------



## yankeegreen (May 27, 2013)

Your ladies are looking ripe and you should be proud of your abilities! I am certainly giving hempy/scrog another look for sure!

The Blackjack is just beautiful. I'll take your word that she looks better in person but man she looks phenom in the pics! Lovely lavender hue and should be a breeze to trim. May have to add that one to my list.

Great post there stone.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 27, 2013)

Totally agree with Yankee, absolutely stellar job Stoney, you should be very proud of your efforts  those girls look mighty fine to me!!


----------



## StevieStoner (May 27, 2013)

Yet another absolutely incredible grow SS! From start to finish just perfect!


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 27, 2013)

I gotta admit man, I'm pretty goddamn jealous right now, respect!


----------



## whocares100 (May 27, 2013)

Nice stone...I read the whole grow...Kudo's


----------



## KushCanuck (May 27, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> I gotta admit man, I'm pretty goddamn jealous right now, respect!


Puff nailed it for me Stone, wish I could open up my space to some of that ... Got some questions I`ll be PMing your way ... officially motivated me to start up a 4-bucket hempy run man. As always, thoroughly enjoy your posts mate, congrats again,

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 27, 2013)

yankeegreen said:


> Your ladies are looking ripe and you should be proud of your abilities! I am certainly giving hempy/scrog another look for sure!
> 
> The Blackjack is just beautiful. I'll take your word that she looks better in person but man she looks phenom in the pics! Lovely lavender hue and should be a breeze to trim. May have to add that one to my list.
> 
> Great post there stone.


Thanks alot for those kind words yankee! I'm glad you guys can see some of BJ's beauty come thru in the pics. She is such an easy plant to care for, she loves to feed and I really could have pushed her threshold a bit more even. She is displaying a touch of kush smell to her, she seems to favor her B. Domina side more than the J. Herer this grow. Thanks for checking back in yankee, close to the finish but we'll be full bore on to the next grow with no break. 




eastcoastmo said:


> Totally agree with Yankee, absolutely stellar job Stoney, you should be very proud of your efforts  those girls look mighty fine to me!!


Thanks easty! Love you Ozzies, every one I've met either here or IRL have been truly great people! Must be all that primo herb you guys are smoking keeps everyone so cool and laid back. Gotta get to your world at least once before I become worm food mate!



StevieStoner said:


> Yet another absolutely incredible grow SS! From start to finish just perfect!


My 1st sub! It's been great having you along from the transplant brotha. Hard to believe it's been 12 weeks! You ever make it Michigan way, know that you have a friend here to share some fine herb with you!




puffdatchronic said:


> I gotta admit man, I'm pretty goddamn jealous right now, respect!


Hey puff, the sad end to your grow is something no grower wants to go through. Wish I could pack some up and send your way and ease the transition into your next grow. Things will be off the hook once your situation settles down I'm sure. Keep me posted when you start another journal for sure.




whocares100 said:


> Nice stone...I read the whole grow...Kudo's


Hey! I don't think I've read the whole grow! Thanks for checkin in who, keep me in the loop on your grow too, either here or WoH if your not starting a journal. Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (May 27, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Puff nailed it for me Stone, wish I could open up my space to some of that ... Got some questions I`ll be PMing your way ... officially motivated me to start up a 4-bucket hempy run man. As always, thoroughly enjoy your posts mate, congrats again,
> 
> KC


You sir are a master at sneaking these posts past me! I'm an open book brotha, more than happy to help out anyway I can.


----------



## CuriousKinds (May 27, 2013)

omg I just want to motorboat your plants.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 27, 2013)

CuriousKinds said:


> omg I just want to motorboat your plants.


 Their eyes are up here buddy!


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 27, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Puff nailed it for me Stone, wish I could open up my space to some of that ... Got some questions I`ll be PMing your way ... officially motivated me to start up a 4-bucket hempy run man. As always, thoroughly enjoy your posts mate, congrats again,
> 
> KC


Holy crap stone! Now THATS saying something! KC, if you try out a hempy run.... I officially request a Perlite/Mapito side by side!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 27, 2013)

Haha, would do it for ya Soup, what is Mapito though? Was considering maybe 2-3 gallon buckets, straight perlite, just need some clarification on the sock you use stone. You use a sock to contain the perlite, does your sock material sit flush all around your container and do your roots ever exceed it? About how long can you maintain them in a pot that size (2-3 gallons). I`d usually only think 2-2.5 month tops, but you have me thinking otherwise perhaps ... Have 22inx22in screens for each of the 4 buckets to be set in one of the 4x4 tents, all of them raised off the floor about 4in...

Leads to my last question ... notice you have you holes all side drilled, any negative to having just one bottom drainage hole (as that`s what I anticipate on using)? Anything else you can add would be appreciated mate, probably mentioned this stuff, but I rooted through for a couple hours just dancing around my direct inquiries . If it wasn`t evident, you`re my Hempy authority now 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 27, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Haha, would do it for ya Soup, what is Mapito though? Was considering maybe 2-3 gallon buckets, straight perlite, just need some clarification on the sock you use stone. You use a sock to contain the perlite, does your sock material sit flush all around your container and do your roots ever exceed it? About how long can you maintain them in a pot that size (2-3 gallons). I`d usually only think 2-2.5 month tops, but you have me thinking otherwise perhaps ... Have 22inx22in screens for each of the 4 buckets to be set in one of the 4x4 tents, all of them raised off the floor about 4in...
> 
> Leads to my last question ... notice you have you holes all side drilled, any negative to having just one bottom drainage hole (as that`s what I anticipate on using)? Anything else you can add would be appreciated mate, probably mentioned this stuff, but I rooted through for a couple hours just dancing around my direct inquiries . If it wasn`t evident, you`re my Hempy authority now
> 
> KC


Mapito is a new hempy medium that consists of stonewool or rockwool cubes and polyurethane foam. It is very stable and reusable, and is supposed to get better with each reuse. It is very expensive, around $25-35 US for 1.5 cu/ft. Which is why I've stuck with perlite for now, till it becomes more popular and widely available.

As my buckets are simple drain-to-waste hempys I don't use a sock. Just str8 perlite in a bucket. I do use a small piece of vinyl screen to cover my drainhole, and prevent perlite from coming out before the roots can hold it in place. *The reason the hole is in the side* is to create a small reservoir in the bottom of the bucket. This allows the perlite in the upper layers to wick water up to the upper root system, and also allows the taproots to sit in the rez and drink. It also keeps water in the bottom of the bucket, letting the plant get water and nutes while still letting most of the upper root zone to dry out and get plenty of oxygen. Then when you water, you want about 20-40% runoff to "flush" out any old stuff in the rez with fresh liquid. Without a rez you would be watering daily without really ever letting the root zone dry out. Which the whole reason hydro has better growth than soil is because the root zone is always highly oxygenated. A system like eastcoastmo's is a recirculating hempy and uses a aerated rez and a drip ring to feed periodically during the day. More oxygen, more roots and growth. 

You can really max out plant size with hempy buckets as they don't have the same issues with being root bound as soil buckets. As you can tell from my plants a 1 gallon bucket will support a fairly large plant all the way thru harvest. My buddy who first turned me on to hempy used 3 gallon buckets and grew monsters, some yielding up to 12 oz and 6ft high. Like me he does nothing more than flush periodically and feed with every watering. 

Consider my screens are 11 x 22 in one gallon buckets, I don't forsee any problem using a 2-3 gallon bucket for screens the size you're planning to use. Hope this explains a little more about the concept of hempy buckets and why the rez is needed in the bottom couple inches of the bucket. Let me know if I can clarify anything else as you plan and get setup. Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (May 27, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> Holy crap stone! Now THATS saying something! KC, if you try out a hempy run.... I officially request a Perlite/Mapito side by side!


I would love to try the mapito but it is awfully pricey. I wouldn't need that much, but it's hard to leave your comfort zone, know what I mean. I have feel for the perlite and how it works into my grow, a new medium means a new learning curve to break through and I just can't find enough good info on growing in mapito yet. I know it works great from results I've seen but watering, ph, flushing, all these things might be slightly or even greatly different than perlite.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 28, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks alot for those kind words yankee! I'm glad you guys can see some of BJ's beauty come thru in the pics. She is such an easy plant to care for, she loves to feed and I really could have pushed her threshold a bit more even. She is displaying a touch of kush smell to her, she seems to favor her B. Domina side more than the J. Herer this grow. Thanks for checking back in yankee, close to the finish but we'll be full bore on to the next grow with no break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'd be only too happy to have you here too bro  hit me up if you ever do come out so we can roast a roach or ten


----------



## Danar2amir (May 28, 2013)

*

I will now be able to run 3 plants instead of 2 and really try to push for upwards of > 0.75g per watt.​






















*


----------



## KushCanuck (May 28, 2013)

I`m going to first appologize for reposting a big quote (which was awesome by the way...)



stoneslacker said:


> Mapito is a new hempy medium that consists of stonewool or rockwool cubes and polyurethane foam. It is very stable and reusable, and is supposed to get better with each reuse. It is very expensive, around $25-35 US for 1.5 cu/ft. Which is why I've stuck with perlite for now, till it becomes more popular and widely available.
> 
> As my buckets are simple drain-to-waste hempys I don't use a sock. Just str8 perlite in a bucket. I do use a small piece of vinyl screen to cover my drainhole, and prevent perlite from coming out before the roots can hold it in place. *The reason the hole is in the side* is to create a small reservoir in the bottom of the bucket. This allows the perlite in the upper layers to wick water up to the upper root system, and also allows the taproots to sit in the rez and drink. It also keeps water in the bottom of the bucket, letting the plant get water and nutes while still letting most of the upper root zone to dry out and get plenty of oxygen. Then when you water, you want about 20-40% runoff to "flush" out any old stuff in the rez with fresh liquid. Without a rez you would be watering daily without really ever letting the root zone dry out. Which the whole reason hydro has better growth than soil is because the root zone is always highly oxygenated. A system like eastcoastmo's is a recirculating hempy and uses a aerated rez and a drip ring to feed periodically during the day. More oxygen, more roots and growth.
> 
> ...


What a nice post Stone, cleared some things up for me. From what I gather though, EC`s set-up I`d refer to as a Drip-to-DWC concept, whereas the emphasis for you is to still feed (feel free to chime in here EC if you* do *feed manually, your hempy is boss also mate). In effect, does it then benefit to have your drain hole about a half in. from the bottom or so as to keep some of that watering intact? I immediately scrapped the sock first thing when putting together the first sampler bucket ... Think I will just screen as you have Stone.

Do you aerate your feedings at all Stone or is mix-and-feed like a soil application, and let gravity do it`s thing? I`m cranked up for some hempy brother, sorry to bloat this thang on ya. Perlite is my favourite medium all-around, which was a main motivator (have like 6-8 4cu.ft bags just sitting at the Factory, haha), and between You, EC, Flowa, and others now gravitating to hempy ... only makes sense I get some in so I can add my two cents . Thanks for your support Stone, RIU won`t ever let me Rep you ... but I`ll try ...

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 28, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> We'd be only too happy to have you here too bro  hit me up if you ever do come out so we can roast a roach or ten


One of these days man. Would love to see the real Oz, the Outback, you know the wild side. Bit worried about the snakes, mind you I'm not Indiana Jones worried or anything. Just those ones you guys call 2-steppers lol.


Danar2amir said:


> *
> 
> I will now be able to run 3 plants instead of 2 and really try to push for upwards of > 0.75g per watt.​
> 
> ...


Thanks for dropping in. Feel free to post some comments.


KushCanuck said:


> I`m going to first appologize for reposting a big quote (which was awesome by the way...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries about posting questions here KC. That goes for anyone, I was lucky and had some local help when I was planning hempys and it helped immensely. There really is no reason to struggle when there is so much info on this site. I am more than happy to answer any questions regarding the grow or system. 

Yes I feed exactly the same as you would a soil. I just let my water set out overnight or a couple days, mostly to have it at room temp. I've found the small amount of chlorine in my tap is no problem. Then I just mix a drain-to-waste strength nute mix and pour a 1/2 gallon on each. This gives me just about 25% runoff which is perfect. I just water in a small catch basin to make it easier.

You would need the rez to be at least the bottom 1 1/2 inches of the bucket IMO. Any less than that and you would have to water too frequently to let the perlite dry out enough. With no or a small rez the upper and lower sections tend to dry out at the same time and rather quick. Once the tap roots which sit in the rez have no water, they start to react like an NFT tube set up when a spray head is plugged. Plants sag and wilt very quickly. So setting your rez at 1 1/2 to 2 inches allows a balance between drying out the medium and keeping enough to hold the plant over. Hope this makes sense, ask for clarification if not.

The only thing I do differently that I don't think I mentioned yet is my flush method. When I flush I plug my drain hole, usually just duct tape over it. Then flood the bucket with my clearing solution, a 1/2 gallon is about perfect for me. Just fill till you see a small bit of water pooling on the surface of the perlite. Let them sit for around 5 min. then pull the tape and let them drain. Tip the bucket over sideways to fully drain as much out of the rez as possible. Then follow with plain water or 1/4 str nutes at twice the amount of your flush solution. Pour this str8 water in the bucket at as fast a pace as it will take, letting it flush down thru the entire medium. IME this creates a type of vacuum as the water passes down thru the bucket and out the drain, drawing even more air down into the root zone. 

As always glad to help in anyway. Peace


----------



## KushCanuck (May 28, 2013)

Sorted everything out for me there Stone. the rest I got on lock (I also use GH nutrients for hydro whether passive or active). The hole distance was my major stuff as the system is supremely reliant on not drying too quickly like you said. Will go side holes as well and will likley start seedlings with a drip until vegging starts for ease.

Whay`s your opinion on starting my seeds in rockwool, transfering to a 2-4in netpot filled with perlite, then going into the hempy? You seem to cut the fuss and plant directly into the perllite which is why I ask mate. I have an aero box I built with humidity/temps maintained pefectly for starts, so that method would work for me ... unless you say otherwise . I`ll be sure to post up a shot or two of the set-up once it`s done mate, it`ll be half your doing in a way ... . Finally let me Rep you again too!! As always, keep it green mate, thanks again,

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 28, 2013)

You could start the seeds in rockwool and use the netpot, but in truth once they start showing roots out of the rockwool cube they are ready to go in your full size bucket. You could go to smaller buckets 1st (I have mine in empty Parkay containers) and transfer to your final buckets, but I really only did that to establish some roots and keep my height down for my makeshift veg chamber. I usually start with fairly well rooted clones so the seedling start is something new for me. I have noticed very little transplant shock with hempy's though, just a bit maybe till the roots hit the rez but very little IME. I will say that starting out with a smaller container will allow you to control feedings more and allow faster growth as the medium will dry out faster and more evenly with a larger root mass to container ratio.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 28, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> I`m going to first appologize for reposting a big quote (which was awesome by the way...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's right KC, mine and Flowas are more recirculating hempys if that makes sense, with oxygenation in the res rather than the bottom of the pots


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 28, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> You could start the seeds in rockwool and use the netpot, but in truth once they start showing roots out of the rockwool cube they are ready to go in your full size bucket. You could go to smaller buckets 1st (I have mine in empty Parkay containers) and transfer to your final buckets, but I really only did that to establish some roots and keep my height down for my makeshift veg chamber. I usually start with fairly well rooted clones so the seedling start is something new for me. I have noticed very little transplant shock with hempy's though, just a bit maybe till the roots hit the rez but very little IME. I will say that starting out with a smaller container will allow you to control feedings more and allow faster growth as the medium will dry out faster and more evenly with a larger root mass to container ratio.


I agree with you man, I've started seeds straight in the rockwool before and it's worked well. When cloning I use small cubes of rockwool, then once I see roots, I put into a larger rockwool cube and straight into the perlite. somehow it gives the roots a little more of a push to breakthrough the rockwool. Dunno man, that's how I do it anyway  

Have you guys ever had any drama's popping G13 Labs beans? I've been trying to crack 3 C99 freebies that I got and can not for the life of me get them to pop  I just hope the Blue og's that I paiid for pop, won't be happy if they dont!


----------



## EasyPound (May 29, 2013)

Stone, great advice about smaller container size to start with, your plant will grow ALOT faster and go through less shock IMO from container to container if marginal differences.


----------



## Downinit (May 29, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> I agree with you man, I've started seeds straight in the rockwool before and it's worked well. When cloning I use small cubes of rockwool, then once I see roots, I put into a larger rockwool cube and straight into the perlite. somehow it gives the roots a little more of a push to breakthrough the rockwool. Dunno man, that's how I do it anyway
> 
> Have you guys ever had any drama's popping G13 Labs beans? I've been trying to crack 3 C99 freebies that I got and can not for the life of me get them to pop  I just hope the Blue og's that I paiid for pop, won't be happy if they dont!


Never had a problem with G-13 or ANY others for that matter until now... Greenhouse Lemon skunk, it's been 5 days and nothing yet  all my other seeds have popped in 3-4 days.. Hope this works out as I really like the lemon skunk and I thought greenhouse were a reliable company. I did notice that this seed was a lot smaller then any other I've tried.? Good luck easty.

Lemon skunk was gonna be my first attempt at hempy...


----------



## KushCanuck (May 29, 2013)

Beans may just be slow Downit. Had a run of Jacks take me 8 days to pop and usually takes my method within 48 hours. Some like a little different things, be patient, the LS is very nice, done a few runs of them. Journal that and I`ll pop in mate 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (May 29, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> I agree with you man, I've started seeds straight in the rockwool before and it's worked well. When cloning I use small cubes of rockwool, then once I see roots, I put into a larger rockwool cube and straight into the perlite. somehow it gives the roots a little more of a push to breakthrough the rockwool. Dunno man, that's how I do it anyway
> 
> Have you guys ever had any drama's popping G13 Labs beans? I've been trying to crack 3 C99 freebies that I got and can not for the life of me get them to pop  I just hope the Blue og's that I paiid for pop, won't be happy if they dont!


My buddy had no problems with the PE beans he popped, all 5 popped. I never presoak my beans, I take a paper towel and fold it in half 2 times then wet it but don't wring it completely. Leave it a bit damp and put the folded towel in a ziploc bag. Don't close the ziploc and keep it in a dark place, I put mine in an old computer game cd case and keep it wet but not soaking. I just use a spray bottle to wet the towel. Usually after 24 hrs they've cracked and 48 hrs they're ready to plant. Hope your c99 are just being stubborn.




EasyPound said:


> Stone, great advice about smaller container size to start with, your plant will grow ALOT faster and go through less shock IMO from container to container if marginal differences.


I usually start out with well rooted clones so they just go in their final bucket when I first get them. This will be first seed run with hempys so Im trying to figure things out as I go. My auto I am worried about, she is going outside soon and I hear auto's struggle with transplanting sometimes.




Downinit said:


> Never had a problem with G-13 or ANY others for that matter until now... Greenhouse Lemon skunk, it's been 5 days and nothing yet  all my other seeds have popped in 3-4 days.. Hope this works out as I really like the lemon skunk and I thought greenhouse were a reliable company. I did notice that this seed was a lot smaller then any other I've tried.? Good luck easty.
> 
> Lemon skunk was gonna be my first attempt at hempy...


Hope those LS beans pop for you, the lemon skunk is a very nice smoke. Be careful tho, she will stretch a bunch. My buddy has the GHS LS and the GHS Trainwreck. He put both in flower at about 18 inches tall. The TW ended up a nice bush at around 5-6 feet. The LS reached his 9ft ceilings, even after he moved it off his table to the floor and snapped over the top 12 inches. She is a very tall and lanky girl.



KushCanuck said:


> Beans may just be slow Downit. Had a run of Jacks take me 8 days to pop and usually takes my method within 48 hours. Some like a little different things, be patient, the LS is very nice, done a few runs of them. Journal that and I`ll pop in mate
> 
> KC


Ya using the method I use, beans usually crack and are ready to plant in 48 hrs. The only ones I can remember my buddy had problems with are the Exodus Cheese from GHS and the Dutch Passion Blueberry(I did not like this BB, go with Flo or Sagamartha).


Shut the light down this morning and they'll get darkness till Friday night. I also cut the strings and removed the screens, give them some freedom till the end. I'll harvest the BC and BJ Friday night and if I'm not completely worn out I'll take the BB down too. If not then Saturday the BB will come down. I'll throw some pics up pre-chop.


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 29, 2013)

Sweet, Chop Chop time.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 29, 2013)

Nice job stone! Ill tell you what though,you guys are patient If after 8 days a bean wouldnt pop, Id tell myself it was gonna be a male anyways, throw it in the bin, and have planted 2 others as a fail safe ADD is a bitch sometimes...  

Im interested to see how those rooters take to the transplant stone, I think it might work out a bit more seamlessly than the rockwool but perhaps water a bit more often??


----------



## stoneslacker (May 29, 2013)

The new girls have adapted to their hempys nicely. All three are starting some good growth and I gave them their first bit of nutes last night. The poor auto in the dirt pot is not doing so good. She looks fine but has nowhere near the growth of the 3 hempys. Another 10 days or so and I'll transplant these to their final hempys and hope to start mainline training a week after that. Going to shoot for 4 heads on the B. Russian and Maz x GWS and 2 on the NL x Skunk.

B. Russian






Maz x GWS






NL x Skunk






Auto NL x Big Bud


----------



## StevieStoner (May 29, 2013)

Their looking good SS! starting to shoot up quick in those mini hempys bro. Im excited for your harvest too!...soon after harvest youll be popping open your jars of freshly trimmed bud (as im doing now) and enjoying that sweet sweet aroma!


----------



## yankeegreen (May 29, 2013)

Looking forward to hearing how the Mazar x GWS turns out. I'm on board!


----------



## Downinit (May 29, 2013)

Coming along nice stone! I use the same starter plugs as u and I'm so hoping the lemon skunk popps!!! I've smoked it before and loved it so I ordered it. Lol I'm a fan of the old school skunk. It brings my back to when I was 19, damn that was along time ago... What size are those pots or r they cups?


----------



## stoneslacker (May 29, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> Nice job stone! Ill tell you what though,you guys are patient If after 8 days a bean wouldnt pop, Id tell myself it was gonna be a male anyways, throw it in the bin, and have planted 2 others as a fail safe ADD is a bitch sometimes...
> 
> Im interested to see how those rooters take to the transplant stone, I think it might work out a bit more seamlessly than the rockwool but perhaps water a bit more often??


I have been watering just enough to moisten the plug. Last night was their first full watering with nutes and I soaked all the perlite thru for the 1st time since putting them in hempys. I was only going to run 2 plants this run but the Maz x GWS had problems when I popped her so I hatched the NL x Skunk as a backup lol. 



StevieStoner said:


> Their looking good SS! starting to shoot up quick in those mini hempys bro. Im excited for your harvest too!...soon after harvest youll be popping open your jars of freshly trimmed bud (as im doing now) and enjoying that sweet sweet aroma!


Yessir! Can't wait to chop em and get started!




yankeegreen said:


> Looking forward to hearing how the Mazar x GWS turns out. I'm on board!


I was a bit worried about the Maz, her and the NL x Skunk were freebies from World of Seeds and both had problems shedding their seed shells and membranes. Had to cut both out of their shells but they both have seemed to recover nicely. This will be a bit of a fun and experimental grow for me as I'll be battling 90 degree cab temps and won't let myself get stressed out too much about it. Just gonna try to get some mainline experience and practice for the fall run, so no expectations this grow. I'll still put forth the full effort but it will be a battle with Mother Nature indeed. I really liked the GWS, very tasty and hard dense nugs so I am excited to get to try this cross out too. 




Downinit said:


> Coming along nice stone! I use the same starter plugs as u and I'm so hoping the lemon skunk popps!!! I've smoked it before and loved it so I ordered it. Lol I'm a fan of the old school skunk. It brings my back to when I was 19, damn that was along time ago... What size are those pots or r they cups?


Hope the LS pops for you to man. I really like the LS myself, my buddy grows it but is going to let it go because it is so lanky and doesn't produce. But he has patients to worry about keeping supplied. I definitely think she is a keeper.
The girls are in 16oz parkay margarine containers. Needed something low profile to fit in my makeshift veg tote until the big girls are done and I can move them under the MH.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 29, 2013)

Some good activity in here today, wxcellent Stone, nice post earlier mate. Love this journal man, visit here even before my own thread!! Keep that `community` feel coming Stone, great work as always lad,

KC


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 29, 2013)

Downinit said:


> Never had a problem with G-13 or ANY others for that matter until now... Greenhouse Lemon skunk, it's been 5 days and nothing yet  all my other seeds have popped in 3-4 days.. Hope this works out as I really like the lemon skunk and I thought greenhouse were a reliable company. I did notice that this seed was a lot smaller then any other I've tried.? Good luck easty.
> 
> Lemon skunk was gonna be my first attempt at hempy...


Yeah I'm the same dude, I've popped more beans than I've had hot dinners and this strain is the only one I've had troubles with. I finally got one to crack using the paper towel method, we'll see if it sprouts hey! Hope your lemon skunk pops up for you mate  



KushCanuck said:


> Beans may just be slow Downit. Had a run of Jacks take me 8 days to pop and usually takes my method within 48 hours. Some like a little different things, be patient, the LS is very nice, done a few runs of them. Journal that and I`ll pop in mate
> 
> KC


I've been pretty patient with these ones, been 14 days since I put the first two in soil and nothing. Hoping the one ive managed to pop in paper towel will work. I guess we'll wait and see. I've had some old white lightening pop after 3 weeks so there is still hope 



stoneslacker said:


> My buddy had no problems with the PE beans he popped, all 5 popped. I never presoak my beans, I take a paper towel and fold it in half 2 times then wet it but don't wring it completely. Leave it a bit damp and put the folded towel in a ziploc bag. Don't close the ziploc and keep it in a dark place, I put mine in an old computer game cd case and keep it wet but not soaking. I just use a spray bottle to wet the towel. Usually after 24 hrs they've cracked and 48 hrs they're ready to plant. Hope your c99 are just being stubborn.


That's good to know man. I dont presoak either, usually just go straight into the medium or use paper towel and leave it in between two plates on my fish tank light. Never failed me before but there's a first for everything hey lol

Your new girls are looking great too Stoney! Will be watching very keenly


----------



## Darth Budder (May 30, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> The girls are in 16oz parkay margarine containers. Needed something low profile to fit in my makeshift veg tote until the big girls are done and I can move them under the MH.


Brilliant. Have you ever tried to plant a popped seed or root a clone in a parkay hempy? I know they say say it would take to long for the roots to reach the res in a full hempy but in this case would it work you think?


----------



## praiseodin (May 30, 2013)

Very nice, what light are they under?
My two have grown a little but nothing like yours under my 130w cfl


----------



## stoneslacker (May 30, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's good to know man. I dont presoak either, usually just go straight into the medium or use paper towel and leave it in between two plates on my fish tank light. Never failed me before but there's a first for everything hey lol
> 
> Your new girls are looking great too Stoney! Will be watching very keenly


Thanks easty. That's crazy 3 weeks on that white lightning. I'm with SOuP I don't think I would have had the patience to wait that long. Maybe just drowned them in the pot for a day or two and see what happened. Glad the cindy in the towel cracked, she is a great smoke.




Darth Budder said:


> Brilliant. Have you ever tried to plant a popped seed or root a clone in a parkay hempy? I know they say say it would take to long for the roots to reach the res in a full hempy but in this case would it work you think?


I usually take rooted clones and pot them in their final containers. I will just water more frequently and tip the buckets on their side to fully drain the rez until they shoot roots. The blueberry in this current grow barely had any roots showing out of her rooter when I started her in the 1 gallons. After about 5-7 days I start to water in my normal routine, waiting for them to dry out real good.



praiseodin said:


> Very nice, what light are they under?
> My two have grown a little but nothing like yours under my 130w cfl


Thanks odin. I am using two 23w 6500k, one 23w 2700k, and one 23w dual-spectrum bulb. Looking at your pics you might be waiting a bit too long to water maybe. Try to give them just a shot of water right in the root zone. When they start to droop leaves down like that it usually is either over or under watering IME.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 30, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Some good activity in here today, wxcellent Stone, nice post earlier mate. Love this journal man, visit here even before my own thread!! Keep that `community` feel coming Stone, great work as always lad,
> 
> KC


Don't know why I keep missing your posts man! I blame it on this trainwreck and dabs I'm smokin, you know how it is.  It's you guys that give my thread the community feel mate. Without some great people to interact with here this is just a bunch of unappreciated pics and my senseless rambling. The little ones are getting close, so you may become a bit tired of me in the coming weeks as I bust my mainline cherry!

Edit: I even liked your post too and still didn't really see it.


----------



## CuriousKinds (May 30, 2013)

Woohoo excited to watch some hempy live-action from the start  you've got my full moral support this time!


----------



## Darth Budder (May 30, 2013)

So stone to transplant do you just cut the bottom off the parkay or do they hold on to the perlite enough that you do a regular transplant?


----------



## stoneslacker (May 30, 2013)

CuriousKinds said:


> Woohoo excited to watch some hempy live-action from the start  you've got my full moral support this time!


I'm excited too CK. This will be a new grow experience for me, trying the mainline method on the 3 seedlings and going to run 4-6 small hempy's in a SOG type setup to fill space. The SOG will either be with clones going str8 to 12/12 or I'll pop these selfed pineapple express beans my buddy made.



Darth Budder said:


> So stone to transplant do you just cut the bottom off the parkay or do they hold on to the perlite enough that you do a regular transplant?


Either way will work very well. The roots will pack perlite much like it does soil, so pulling them out of the parkay containers will be no problem.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 30, 2013)

Well it appears I am going to be a bit busy Saturday night so tonight I'll take the BC and BJ down. Will put both at 36 hrs dark, wanted to go at least 48 but it's all good. If the 2 don't kill me I'll take the BB tonight too, if not BB comes down tomorrow. Pics later tonight.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 30, 2013)

Fiinally got your ass just as you posted! Looks like I`ll be up for a bit tonight... 

KC


----------



## CuriousKinds (May 30, 2013)

Have a good time! Wish I could be there to watch lol!


----------



## steeliesteve (May 30, 2013)

Cant wait for pics!


----------



## psilocybindude (May 31, 2013)

I also cant wait for pics of these monsters...


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 31, 2013)

How'd you go with the chop bro? I'm keen as to see some bud shots


----------



## stoneslacker (May 31, 2013)

Well didn't get started as soon as I wanted so only chopped the blue cheese and blackjack. I wish I would have done the blackjack 1st, the blue cheese was so much easier to trim. I am definitely happy with how both finished up.

Blue Cheese is rock hard and so stinky. Glad she is down because the smell has been overpowering this past week. She is so dense and heavy I think her biggest bud may end up the heaviest. Can't wait to smoke her skunky ass!


































Blackjack was unreal, she has alot more leaf than it seems when you look at her. She has more of a sativa bud structure than the last time I grew her. Colas are FAT and frosty. She smells like lemon kush with some fuel dump on top. She may have doubled the volume of the blue cheese, I couldn't fit her in the box so some had to go in the BC box. The tray has a layer fuller than the blue cheese under the 4 big "warlord" tops.

































Blueberry tomorrow night guys. Tired as hell Peace


----------



## steeliesteve (May 31, 2013)

Damn bro! Def gonna be a great haul!


----------



## Chipper Pig (May 31, 2013)

Well done mate, they both look great. I really love the tray full of Blackjack, she turns into an awesome colour!!!


----------



## psilocybindude (May 31, 2013)

Wow and yeah i gotta agree with chipper on that tray full, fucking beautiful color man...


----------



## StevieStoner (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful plants brotha! i really enjoyed watching these ladies grow from clone. Your a true master at what you do man. Congrats on the bountiful harvest!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 31, 2013)

Shit yeah brother, looks like you got some dank ass smoke there  looks like you got a fair haul too


----------



## Darth Budder (May 31, 2013)

Holy crap! Both those plants look spectacular stone. But that blackjack would have me on a plane to try a sample! Been a LONG time since I've had anything near that quality, whole reason I am growing is to end up with smoke like that.

db


----------



## KushCanuck (May 31, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Well didn't get started as soon as I wanted so only chopped the blue cheese and blackjack. I wish I would have done the blackjack 1st, the blue cheese was so much easier to trim. I am definitely happy with how both finished up.
> 
> Blue Cheese is rock hard and so stinky. Glad she is down because the smell has been overpowering this past week. She is so dense and heavy I think her biggest bud may end up the heaviest. Can't wait to smoke her skunky ass!
> 
> ...


Outstanding Stone, enjoy your extended Sleep mate! That BlackJack is unreal man, you deserve everything you get my friend. Definitely gets me thinking I need a road trip ... Kudos and Rep when it`ll let me again mate, I`ll await the BB. Outstanding  - KC


----------



## yankeegreen (May 31, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Well didn't get started as soon as I wanted so only chopped the blue cheese and blackjack. I wish I would have done the blackjack 1st, the blue cheese was so much easier to trim. I am definitely happy with how both finished up.
> 
> Blue Cheese is rock hard and so stinky. Glad she is down because the smell has been overpowering this past week. She is so dense and heavy I think her biggest bud may end up the heaviest. Can't wait to smoke her skunky ass!
> 
> ...


Outstanding stone! Also love the look of those BlackJack buds and glad you got a good haul out of her. Do you have any air circulation in the the drying boxes or do you leave the tops open or periodically burp em? Look forward to your dry weight and a smoke report.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 31, 2013)

Thanks guys! I agree with all of you the blackjack looks very nice, she really impressed me with her size. She definitely put out the largest buds I've grown yet, and looks like she may clear 80g.  

The boxes-o-buds go right into my grow cab with the extraction fan running. I run my circulating fan upwards so it moves the air around without blowing on the buds. I will close the boxes up and open them to burp every couple hours for the first few days. Really seems to help them dry slow. After they dry till the stems get a bit of crackle to them, but not snapping, I'll move them to paper bags for the final portion of the dry. Then time for the sweet cure!

Thanks for all the great comments guys, BB comes down tonight so check back. Peace


----------



## yankeegreen (May 31, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks guys! I agree with all of you the blackjack looks very nice, she really impressed me with her size. She definitely put out the largest buds I've grown yet, and looks like she may clear 80g.
> 
> *The boxes-o-buds go right into my grow cab with the extraction fan running. I run my circulating fan upwards so it moves the air around without blowing on the buds.* I will close the boxes up and open them to burp every couple hours for the first few days. Really seems to help them dry slow. After they dry till the stems get a bit of crackle to them, but not snapping, I'll move them to paper bags for the final portion of the dry. Then time for the sweet cure!
> 
> Thanks for all the great comments guys, BB comes down tonight so check back. Peace


Pretty similar to how I am doing it now as well. I reserve the bottom of my veg room (~24D x 30W x 28H) as a drying area. It is vented and the passive air from the extraction fan seems to do the job nicely to slow-dry (4-6 days).


----------



## CuriousKinds (May 31, 2013)

Truly happy for you man, that is way cool!! Everything looks so good! mmmMMMM! It makes me smile big to see these.


----------



## sky rocket (May 31, 2013)

Yo you are killing it scroggin with a 250 watter. I swear looking at yours I want to do a 2x400 tent dwc, hempy or coco scrog. But I would need to figure how many plants I could squeeze in a 3x5 space. I was thinking maybe 3-5 plants.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 31, 2013)

CuriousKinds said:


> Truly happy for you man, that is way cool!! Everything looks so good! mmmMMMM! It makes me smile big to see these.


Thanks CK. I'm loving it right now.




sky rocket said:


> Yo you are killing it scroggin with a 250 watter. I swear looking at yours I want to do a 2x400 tent dwc, hempy or coco scrog. But I would need to figure how many plants I could squeeze in a 3x5 space. I was thinking maybe 3-5 plants.


Thanks sky. I would do a split screen with 2-3 plants on each side. More plants will lead to less veg time but more overall work. If you put your screen low enough (6-10in) veg time is minimal. These girls were vegged from barely rooted clones 6in tall, to flower in under 30 days.


----------



## Highocaine (May 31, 2013)

Wow, killing it with a 250W. Amazing grow, Blackjack looks tastiest to me.

I'm about a week behind you, got perlite/coco solo cups ready. It'll be good to follow along! Subbed up!


----------



## DrGribble (May 31, 2013)

Looks delicious!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for checkin in High and Doc. Got a small node off of each set aside to dry a bit quicker to sample. Hardly any popcorn, just a small bit on the blueberry. Speaking of which...

Blueberry is officially chopped and in the box. This ends my first 3 plant run as a resounding success. My overall training and number of budsites was better on both the blackjack and blueberry than I had done on previous runs. And it looks like the blackjack at least will be the biggest single plant yet. The blueberry could also beat my previous best! Thanks to all you guys who were interested in what I had goin on here, hope the show didn't disappoint.  Cheers!

Ok some Blueberry Bud pRon
































Alright you guys know I like to look back and compare to my previous grows and see how I'm doin. I am liking what I see. 

Here is the Blueberry comparison, current grow 1st, previous 2nd. The previous BB final weight was 63g.
























My first hempy scrog was Blackjack and it was a learning experience. I flipped way too early, ended up around 45g. I'll compare this rounds blackjack against my last grows mystery clone instead, which was a fat girl too. Final weight on the mystery girls was 72g. Final pic is the first ever blackjack hempy.


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 1, 2013)

Holy shit. Your buds look amazing! Id say you've learned plenty since last grow, they aren't even in the same league! Amazing job my brother! That BJ is absolutely beautiful! Cant remember atm, are you gonna scrog the next round as well?

Edit-LOVE all the finger hash btw!


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice harvest right there!


----------



## Darth Budder (Jun 1, 2013)

Once again stone, you give me something to aspire to. Blueberry is probably where I will end up. It was the best smoke I ever had, but haven't had any in about 5 years. You reccomended some genetics before but I can't seem to find the post. (Bud blindness from all the shiny pics)


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 1, 2013)

I`d say this is definitely your best yet Stone, you dwarfed that last run big time this go-round. Enjoy all that smoke, I can`t say anything else that hasn`t already been said mate . Be sure to hit us with totals for dry and the Report!!. Great job again,

KC


----------



## CuriousKinds (Jun 1, 2013)

My sentiments are right along with everyone elses, what a great looking harvest!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 1, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Holy shit. Your buds look amazing! Id say you've learned plenty since last grow, they aren't even in the same league! Amazing job my brother! That BJ is absolutely beautiful! Cant remember atm, are you gonna scrog the next round as well?
> 
> Edit-LOVE all the finger hash btw!


Thanks alot brotha! I think I am starting to dial in these hempy buckets pretty good. Had none of the ph and lockout issues of my previous grows. Always good to make progress. And yes I loved all the finger hash too! More on the next grows training next post.




EasyPound said:


> Nice harvest right there!


Thanks EP! Stoked right now for sure. Now is the tough part of the grow tho, the drying and curing. 




Darth Budder said:


> Once again stone, you give me something to aspire to. Blueberry is probably where I will end up. It was the best smoke I ever had, but haven't had any in about 5 years. You reccomended some genetics before but I can't seem to find the post. (Bud blindness from all the shiny pics)


Thanks again DB! Blueberry is definitely one of my all time favorites. Wish I knew who my cut is from so I could recommend it. I would definitely not recommend the Dutch Passion version, my buddy and I were fooled by the great pic they show of it on the 'Tude. Was very disappointed in the taste and smell. I will say that for insomnia it would be a great strain, next to some Grape God I had once, this was the only bud I ever smoked that would instantly make me sleepy. We're talking snuff the spliff and wake up 3 hours later instant! I have tried DJ Flo's BB and I think my cut may be a sativa dom pheno from his lineup. Sagarmatha and Jordan of the Isles also have great BB cuts from what I hear. Although I think you can only get Jordan's seeds direct from his site.




KushCanuck said:


> I`d say this is definitely your best yet Stone, you dwarfed that last run big time this go-round. Enjoy all that smoke, I can`t say anything else that hasn`t already been said mate . Be sure to hit us with totals for dry and the Report!!. Great job again,
> 
> KC


Thanks KC, it is really satisfying to see progress at the end of a grow. I learned so much over the last few grows by searching this and other sites, been a real help. Hope some day someone gains the same kind of help from reading my journal. In a couple weeks I'll have 3 pics of some nug bowls on the scale for you guys.



CuriousKinds said:


> My sentiments are right along with everyone elses, what a great looking harvest!


Thanks CK I am most definitely a very happy guy right now. I've got the smallest nug from each set aside to sample as soon as they are smokeable. Can't wait!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 1, 2013)

Alright time to update the upcoming Summer Swelter Grow. When you live in a state surrounded on 3 sides by water, 87F feels like 107F I swear. I don't even sweat, my skin just gathers moisture from the air. Temps may be a slight bit better than my last summer grow tho with the cab redesign I did before this last grow. We had one day around 89 when the lights were still going and cab temps topped out at around 87, they sat around 91 most of my last summer grow. Just keep those fans running on high and hopefully temps will be at least slightly better this round.

Getting some nice growth spurts from the hempy girls this week. I will attempt my first mainline on these 3, going for only 4-heads on each. No expectations for this grow, and I will reserve judging the mainline technique till after I get this experience and can try a run with more ideal conditions. This will be a good chance for me to to work out the kinks, and got a tutor in mind who I will be bugging the hell out of! (Sorry KC! )

Black Russian (Delicious Seeds). She is really starting to take off and showing some great growth. She is about 9 days from 1st sprouting and she definitely took advantage of not having any sprouting issues and has lapped the other 2. Once the 3 are dry and I can begin curing them, these new 3 will get transplanted and set under the MH. The MazxGWS and NLxSkunk (Both World of Seeds) have both recovered nicely from their earlier problems and are taking off now.

B. Russian






Mazar x Great White Shark- I had my DIY light bar fall off the top of my veg chamber and one of the bulbs was laying right on top of this girl. So glad I caught it quickly and there was minimal damage, just burned the tip of that one leaf.






Northern Lights x Skunk







Northern Lights x Big Bud Auto (World of Seeds). This poor dirt dweller wishes she could have some of that hempy goodness. Sorry but this girl is destined to be wild and brave the outdoor elements.







Thanks again for checking in guys. Peace


----------



## Cloudiology (Jun 1, 2013)

........Amazing


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 1, 2013)

Be right here for ya buddy . That Black Russian will take really well to the ML I`d think Stone. Can`t wait to see these guys take off in the hempy, great as always mate,

KC


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 2, 2013)

Really nice work Stoney, you have shown what can truly be done with a 250w and a wicked scrog! Enjoy that tasty smoke bro


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 2, 2013)

Cloudiology said:


> ........Amazing


Thanks Cloud. Sucks about having to bin your girl, but you've got some others that are rolling strong. Thanks for checking out the harvest. 




KushCanuck said:


> Be right here for ya buddy . That Black Russian will take really well to the ML I`d think Stone. Can`t wait to see these guys take off in the hempy, great as always mate,
> 
> KC


Thanks KC, I've got a basis of the idea but it will be nice to have your guidance as I train them. 




eastcoastmo said:


> Really nice work Stoney, you have shown what can truly be done with a 250w and a wicked scrog! Enjoy that tasty smoke bro


Thanks Easty! Compliments like this really mean alot man. I had 2 goals for this grow, break 80g on at least one plant and shoot for near 0.75g/watt. I think I should be close in both regards. Next grow will be a struggle with heat and a mainline experiment, won't have much in the way of expectations. Hope you'll stick around ya!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 2, 2013)

Just a canopy timeline recap.









































































Hope everyone enjoyed following along with me these past 3 months. Stick around for the next experimental mainline grow! Peace


----------



## CuriousKinds (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll be here man! Thanks for all you continue to share! What is mainline?


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 2, 2013)

CuriousKinds said:


> I'll be here man! Thanks for all you continue to share! What is mainline?


I hate to do this to you man, you'll be here for hours lol! Nugbuckets mainline thread https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html Also check KC and Yankee's journals, both have excellent examples of this technique in action.


----------



## CuriousKinds (Jun 2, 2013)

No problem, thanks for the links!


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 2, 2013)

Love the time line! If you scroll just right its like an old flip book. Lol. Awesome watching the girls swell every pic.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 2, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Love the time line! If you scroll just right its like an old flip book. Lol. Awesome watching the girls swell every pic.


Hey bout time you got an avi pic! Is that your blackberry? Looks good whatever it is.


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for noticing! Right on with the blackberry guess. No colas like you got but shes a good smoke.


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 2, 2013)

Tis the time of year for an Avy switch ... myself included ... . Love the new ones guys, great swell-line Stone,

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 2, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Thanks for noticing! Right on with the blackberry guess. No colas like you got but shes a good smoke.


She looks very nice! Very dense looking, love the berry strains.



KushCanuck said:


> Tis the time of year for an Avy switch ... myself included ... . Love the new ones guys, great swell-line Stone,
> 
> KC


Love Leader's symmetry in your avi. Looks like a tic-tac-toe board! She's missing a head tho!


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 2, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Love Leader's symmetry in your avi. Looks like a tic-tac-toe board! She's missing a head tho!


Haha, yeah ... couldn`t quite get it in there. Only head that isn`t following the Box pattern to a T. Picture kind of looks like a sketch a bit, why I like it, got some graininess to it 

KC


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Jun 2, 2013)

been busy in here! Are you gonna start a new one for the sprouts or continue with this thread stone? Sorry if I missed it in there along the way but there has been a ton of posts since the last time I stopped bye! Hope all is well in your neck of the woods, I really like the time lines keep em comin bro!


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 3, 2013)

That timeline in pics tells a great story! Hope your next/current grow is even better!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 3, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> been busy in here! Are you gonna start a new one for the sprouts or continue with this thread stone? Sorry if I missed it in there along the way but there has been a ton of posts since the last time I stopped bye! Hope all is well in your neck of the woods, I really like the time lines keep em comin bro!


Thanks Soup. The girls are about halfway dry, in a day or two I'll put them in paper bags to finish drying and then jar them for the cure. I am going to continue the summer grow here and probably look to start a new thread for my next full-on grow come fall. Peace




yankeegreen said:


> That timeline in pics tells a great story! Hope your next/current grow is even better!


Thanks yankee. The current grow will be a totally different animal, my first mainline. I am only going to go 4 heads on each and see where I end up height and overall size wise. If I have room I will probably run a small 4-6 plant sog on the side.


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 3, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks yankee. The current grow will be a totally different animal, my first mainline. I am only going to go 4 heads on each and see where I end up height and overall size wise. If I have room I will probably run a small 4-6 plant sog on the side.


If your ML`s work out Stone ... you may never go back man ... I`m telling you, the results are addictive 

KC


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 3, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> If your ML`s work out Stone ... you may never go back man ... I`m telling you, the results are addictive
> 
> KC


I'll second that. Just getting started myself but it is so much more engaging to spend the extra time with the girls. Think I am going to try a Grapefruit next myself - the cutting is just about ready!

I'll get a pic of the Hashberry Mainline that I stopped training after four branches for you for reference on size.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 3, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> If your ML`s work out Stone ... you may never go back man ... I`m telling you, the results are addictive
> 
> KC


Ya definitely why I want to wait till fall before I give her a full dedicated run to compare. This summer grow will be a struggle enough I would never get a true performance to base on like I would with ideal conditions. So I figure with no expectations for this grow I should learn plenty to put into effect later. I'm going to post some pics of the B.Russian to get an idea how far before I should top her.




yankeegreen said:


> I'll second that. Just getting started myself but it is so much more engaging to spend the extra time with the girls. Think I am going to try a Grapefruit next myself - the cutting is just about ready!
> 
> I'll get a pic of the Hashberry Mainline that I stopped training after four branches for you for reference on size.


Thanks yankee I would appreciate that. I have such limited height clearance that this is the only real concern I have with the technique. 

Question for both of you. I gather so far that I wait till she gets her 5th node before I top? After she gets her fifth node where do I top her? I noticed that KC, it looked like you topped leader at her 1st node? I could be mistaken from the pics, but it looks like some people top at the second node. If topped at the second node I take it you remove the lower node at some time before flower?

Yankee how long would you say the veg time was after you topped your HB m-line? Thanks alot guys! I'll post some pics up later, they are growing fast.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 3, 2013)

Here is the Black Russian. She's not ready to be topped yet but where would I top her?














The Maz x GWS is looking fine. She is looking like she will be a good candidate I think.










Like the Maz, the NL x Skunk girl is showing no ill effects from her tough hatching.


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 3, 2013)

Babys are looking great bro!


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 3, 2013)

Yellow, my .02

Please take others advice and not what I suggest.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 3, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Babys are looking great bro!


Thanks SS. Been a bit busy but I still really wanna get something together. I'll PM you soon, I should hopefully have some free time coming up. I have been dying to wet a line.




EasyPound said:


> Yellow, my .02
> 
> Please take others advice and not what I suggest.


Thanks EP. That is what I am thinking too, then the 2nd node will be my manifold and the lower node will be cut off for clones or w/e. Thanks for stopping by. Should be ready to jar cure the trio by the end of this week, been keeping myself from any kind of early sampling. They are not dry but I could probably get some of the smaller buds to smoke in a pipe.


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 3, 2013)

Just smoke a sampler, you're talking yourself into it as I type this  "I could probably get some of the smaller buds to smoke in a pipe"  lol


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 4, 2013)

Just let me know when youre free, we'll work something out. I posted a few pics on WOH if you havent seen them. Snow Whites really getting chunky. Ic she smokes as good as she grows she may have a permanent home in my garden.


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Jun 4, 2013)

All looking great! Ill be making the move back to RR (Always solid cloning rates).... I was considering building an aerocloner in a 2 gallon bucket after hit and miss results with cubes back in the day BUT... Simplicity of the RR is really enticing and will fit my new space perfect.... Once again, thanks stone for a nudge in the right direction (I will be sending some PM on getting my seeds to germ in the RR cause Ive had varied results with that). With only 6-10 cuts needed a month the aero would have been more trouble than its worth I think....just more equipment to take a shit right when I need to keep it simple right! Oh and just a vote for the yellow line above... You are trying the mainline approach right??? I *think* thats the right spot...Subcool is pretty cool though man and if you post in that thread I think you will at least get his opinion or someone who certainly knows their shit better than I... Just a hope both for yours and my summer grows being drama free, you know how challenging that can get... Im looking at 110plus for several weeks on end where I stay! New A/C might be inevitable! ~S0uP


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 4, 2013)

Oo S0uP oO said:


> All looking great! Ill be making the move back to RR (Always solid cloning rates).... I was considering building an aerocloner in a 2 gallon bucket after hit and miss results with cubes back in the day BUT... Simplicity of the RR is really enticing and will fit my new space perfect.... Once again, thanks stone for a nudge in the right direction (I will be sending some PM on getting my seeds to germ in the RR cause Ive had varied results with that). With only 6-10 cuts needed a month the aero would have been more trouble than its worth I think....just more equipment to take a shit right when I need to keep it simple right! Oh and just a vote for the yellow line above... You are trying the mainline approach right??? I *think* thats the right spot...Subcool is pretty cool though man and if you post in that thread I think you will at least get his opinion or someone who certainly knows their shit better than I... Just a hope both for yours and my summer grows being drama free, you know how challenging that can get... Im looking at 110plus for several weeks on end where I stay! New A/C might be inevitable! ~S0uP


Hey soup! I always pre hatch my beans in a paper towel then transfer to the RRs. Works really well that way.


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 4, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Ya definitely why I want to wait till fall before I give her a full dedicated run to compare. This summer grow will be a struggle enough I would never get a true performance to base on like I would with ideal conditions. So I figure with no expectations for this grow I should learn plenty to put into effect later. I'm going to post some pics of the B.Russian to get an idea how far before I should top her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you like spending time in your garden then I think you will enjoy the process. As you say, summer can bring serious environmental challenges like temp humidity swings that can make it difficult to get predictable results but what fun would it be otherwise 

I just updated the 1st Hashberry Mainline thread with pics of the HB with four branches. She maxed out at 24" x 24" so sits pretty low but could have been trained another 4" or so lower. Her sister with no topping is ~33". She vegged for a total of 49 days and just 11 days after first topping (milestone dates in thread). Glad the aborted effort will have some value after all!

The WWxBB Mainline I started way earlier - three weeks from seed after she showed four nodes. I topped above the third node and pruned the first and second nodes after she was established as part of the next pruning and training. 

Hope this helps, let me know if I missed anything or if you have follow up questions. Good luck!


----------



## CuriousKinds (Jun 4, 2013)

I must say, after reading about mainlining I am pretty curious about all of this. Wish I had an idea of what mainlining was when I started my grow lol. But this gives me something to be excited about for my next run! Learning everyday, no joke.

Bring it on, summer swelter!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 4, 2013)

Well jarred the girls and checked RH. All 3 are sitting at around 65-68% and are looking in good shape for the cure. I am pleasantly surprised by the final weight, still have 5-6 grams of curing and stem removal weight to lose yet. Still a very good run!

Here we go. Blackjack first, I sampled a small nug today and taste is already very good. Smoked very well in my bong, would smoke easily in a joint she is dried just right. Weight on the Blackjack -90.5. Figure once stems are removed and final cure is done I should end up around the low to mid 80's on this girl.















Blueberry is already smelling very nice! She is very dense and frosty. Weight 70.9, probably end up around the mid 60's once lumber is removed. Can't wait till she gets a months cure!















Bluecheese is so damn stinky! She smells incredible, skunky, fruity, earthy. She is the most dense of the three and is very sticky. She is going to be something else after a nice cure. Weight - 59.4 Not as much lumber to trim here, she should end up around 55-57g finished.
















Pre-stem removal and cure weight total - 90.5 + 70.9 + 59.4 = 220.8g 0.88g/watt! Estimated final after trim and cure 84 + 64 + 56 = 204g 0.82g/watt.


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Lovely brother, enjoy some spliffs for me!! 

KC


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn bro, helluva job! Congrats on "not f'ing up to much". Lol. Knew you'd get a good haul!


----------



## Highocaine (Jun 4, 2013)

Tasty lookin'. Excellent GPW ratio.. especially for such a small area. Means you got about 420 (lol) grams/m² for your space. Sick.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 4, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Lovely brother, enjoy some spliffs for me!!
> 
> KC





steeliesteve said:


> Damn bro, helluva job! Congrats on "not f'ing up to much". Lol. Knew you'd get a good haul!





Highocaine said:


> Tasty lookin'. Excellent GPW ratio.. especially for such a small area. Means you got about 420 (lol) grams/m² for your space. Sick.


Thanks for the props guys! Sampling the first blueberry as we speak! She is smooth and tasty for having no cure, her taste and smell will get so much better with some time in the jar, very happy! Blackjack had a very nice sativa psychoactive buzz. Doesn't feel like she is doing anything then all of a sudden-BAM! Smoked a couple bongs earlier and then went grocery shopping...That was a mistake! I'm bout halfway thru the blueberry spliff right now. She smokes good in a joint already, a bit harsher than I like her but the buzz is almost instant with her. No waiting around to be surprised! 

I'll wait for wake and bake tomorrow to sample the bluecheese. After that I'll cure and burp em till they get around 61-65% RH and seal them for a week and check them. When RH is at +/-2 of 60% RH I'll separate them by size and quality of buds and seal them for long storage. Well only made it about half way thru this spliff so no complaints with BB! Peace


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 5, 2013)

Well rewarded for your efforts. Enjoy!


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice job Stone, I have enjoyed checking it out....a lot of weight there and they look perfect...now see if u can get your stoned self off the couch.


----------



## StevieStoner (Jun 5, 2013)

What a haul man! And damn bro .82g per watt, thats just outstanding. Enjoy it my friend, you earned it!


----------



## psilocybindude (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome harvest man glad to see you hit your goal, really looking forward to this summer run man.

[edit] Just curious man how close do you keep your bulb, you run bare bulbed right?


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 5, 2013)

yankeegreen said:


> Well rewarded for your efforts. Enjoy!


Thanks yankee. Not quite as rewarded as I thought, more on that in a moment.




whocares100 said:


> Nice job Stone, I have enjoyed checking it out....a lot of weight there and they look perfect...now see if u can get your stoned self off the couch.


Thanks who! Glad to have you check in. Sampled the bluecheese when I got home from work and this is definite couch weed! I am really loving her taste and smoke already really smooth.




StevieStoner said:


> What a haul man! And damn bro .82g per watt, thats just outstanding. Enjoy it my friend, you earned it!


Thanks SS, I am already enjoying some of the smaller buds but I am going to try and hold out for a few weeks before I start to hit the jars hardcore! Luckily got enough other bud to hold me over for a while. Thanks for checking the finale out, the new grow officially moved over to the cab tonight. Pics next post.



psilocybindude said:


> Awesome harvest man glad to see you hit your goal, really looking forward to this summer run man.
> 
> [edit] Just curious man how close do you keep your bulb, you run bare bulbed right?


Thanks psilo. I keep my bulb around 5in away all the way until the last 2 weeks of flower. Then I'll move her up to around 10in. I did hit my goal but had an apparent snafu when I weighed last night. 


I"m not sure what happened but somehow all 3 batches were overweighed by 6.4-6.5g. Because it is such an exact amount I think I must have bumped the bowl when I tared it possibly. I went to weight them and see how much moisture weight they lost from burping them a couple hours and was shocked! Feels like I've been robbed of almost 3/4 oz.  So final weights will be less 6.5g each or 19.5g total. A bit disappointed I didn't meet one goal of 2 oz each as the bluecheese ended up at 51.7 after trimming stems. She is the only one who is at 64% RH and she is ready to cure for a good 2 weeks then check to seal for long storage. I'll store them in the half quart jars to consume in smaller batches.


With the 3 girls dry and in jars to cure, room is made in the grow cab for the new trio. I am looking for some explosive growth with the transplant, roots had already reached, and in the B. Russian's case filled the bottom of the parkay hempys. After some slight possible transplant shock, These girls should explode under the MH.











I'm having a live and learn situation with the auto NL x Big Bud. The tiny cardboard pot was a real bad idea. I should have put her in a real dirt pot or went straight to hempy. She is losing valuable veg time and I'm hoping the hempy transplant and future outdoor transplant will not prove to much. I am not going to expect much from her if she does make it but hopefully the hempy will stimulate some growth.






Peace


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking wicked Stoney! Sorry you didnt get what you wanted out of your grow but chin up bro, you got nearly 6oz of top quality smoke out of 3 plants under 250w! Thats fuckin unreal in my books, top job mate


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 6, 2013)

Stone ya gonna start a new journal for this grow? They look great already...


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 6, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking wicked Stoney! Sorry you didnt get what you wanted out of your grow but chin up bro, you got nearly 6oz of top quality smoke out of 3 plants under 250w! Thats fuckin unreal in my books, top job mate


That is definitely the takeaway here! Great grow man.


----------



## CuriousKinds (Jun 6, 2013)

Maybe I picked up the wrong box from your place, bro..


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 6, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> Looking good!


Thanks EP. Excited to try something different here with the mainliners. 




eastcoastmo said:


> Looking wicked Stoney! Sorry you didnt get what you wanted out of your grow but chin up bro, you got nearly 6oz of top quality smoke out of 3 plants under 250w! Thats fuckin unreal in my books, top job mate


Cheers to that easty! No sour grapes here, I am more than happy and a bit surprised at my overall totals. Couldn't have drawn up a better or more trouble free grow. Puff, Puff, Pass --> Blackjack bongs 




whocares100 said:


> Stone ya gonna start a new journal for this grow? They look great already...


Hey who. I was going to continue on with this journal but I guess I don't really know. My 1st journal consisted of my first 3 hempy grows but maybe since this is my first stab at mainlining I should start a new one. IDK I guess I'll decide once the training is closer to starting. Ill post a link here if I do tho.




yankeegreen said:


> That is definitely the takeaway here! Great grow man.


For sure yankee! Been great sharing the grow with everyone. Do you prefer the multiple journals? I have been trying to follow all your guy's great journals and it can eat up a good chunk. Seems easier to continue on but the fresh journal might be nice. 




CuriousKinds said:


> Maybe I picked up the wrong box from your place, bro..


LMAO! That is one lonely looking bud bro! Don't pick those poor girls clean before they are ready.  Lol, let me know how the sample smokes.


----------



## CuriousKinds (Jun 6, 2013)

Hahaha thought you might like that


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 6, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks EP. Excited to try something different here with the mainliners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear man  now pass that doobie here....


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 6, 2013)

Did a little research after reading flowas journal. This talks about how a few uv flouros can increase potency. Might have to try this. Thought id share. 


http://www.strainhunters.com/forums/topic/4951-how-does-uv-light-effect-marijuana-plants/


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 7, 2013)

Sealed on 6-7-13. Not to be opened until SS Fest. Saving you a couple Blackberry nugs. Wish it was more but I'm runnin low. I'll have Snow White though! Lol


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 7, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Sealed on 6-7-13. Not to be opened until SS Fest. Saving you a couple Blackberry nugs. Wish it was more but I'm runnin low. I'll have Snow White though! Lol
> View attachment 2689064


That is one lonely looking nug steve!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 7, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good to hear man  now pass that doobie here....


Wishing I could share a spliff of Blueberry with a fellow BB enthusiast!



steeliesteve said:


> Did a little research after reading flowas journal. This talks about how a few uv flouros can increase potency. Might have to try this. Thought id share.
> 
> 
> http://www.strainhunters.com/forums/topic/4951-how-does-uv-light-effect-marijuana-plants/





steeliesteve said:


> Sealed on 6-7-13. Not to be opened until SS Fest. Saving you a couple Blackberry nugs. Wish it was more but I'm runnin low. I'll have Snow White though! Lol
> View attachment 2689064


Love the link SS! I have been thinking about UVB since I first read flowa's thread. Unfortunately I am like a cat with a laser pointer, easily distracted, and forgot all about it. Well I am going to pick some of these up this weekend. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3571148&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo 

Love the sacrifice and determination bro! I have the jars cracked right now to breathe, and the bluecheese is stinking up the place. These 3 should be in great shape for SS Fest! Can't wait.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 7, 2013)

Just a small pic update on the girls transplant to the Big Show. They are responding great, showing a bit of growth even as they acclimate to the bigger light and buckets.


B. Russian







Maz x GWS







NL x Skunk


















Peace


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 7, 2013)

Picked up 2 of these today at pet supplies plus and got 2 clamp on shades to hold em. Think it'd hurt to put em in my tent mid flower? Gonna start off running them 4-5 hours a day.


Im still excited to watch the BR. Shes gonna be a beast, I can feel it! Work your magic bro!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice work man, you watch how resinous they get now  

Man I'd so love to share some blueberry goodbess with you to Stoney  Spewin we live so far away! One day maybe


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 7, 2013)

I would try 'em out right now, shouldn't hurt and very curious to see if you get more resin. Wouldn't more resin mean more weight to final product too? Could be a nice add to any grow


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 7, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> I would try 'em out right now, shouldn't hurt and very curious to see if you get more resin. Wouldn't more resin mean more weight to final product too? Could be a nice add to any grow


Id have to re read the article, but if I remember correctly they said you could lose a little weight as the plant focuses its energy on making the chemical to be able to accept the uv light. The chemical made adds more resin resulting in more potency. Sounds like it could be a trade off. I only grow for me and 1 patient though so its a trade off I'm willing to accept. Im putting them in tonight when I get home. I'll keep you guys informed if I notice anything. I haven't had a chance to read them yet but ive seen a few journals on RIU talking about UV-B lighting and after skimming through I saw 1 guy say he'd never run without them. Supposed to be beneficial in veg and flower.

edit- here's the first one I found. Havent read it entirely yet but sounds promising!


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/160189-uvb-cannabis-science-report.html


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 7, 2013)

What`s up Stone, been busy, see you`ve been the same, haha. Coming along nice this run my friend, always enjoy a good mainline . Sand-bagged my update today (out of town), but will be up tomorrow morning ... to further motivate the mainline project for ya . Top tokin` and ATB brother,

KC


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep us posted, sounds like a great idea to me. Does the UVB bulbs put off more heat than a regular CFL? Good to know for micro growers on here.


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never run CFL'S so I can't answer. I'll keep an eye on temps and let you know if it effects the room. After putting them in I realized I could use 4 bulbs. One on each corner. I'll wait till I get the ac in though as temps are climbing, hope the bulbs aren't to hot. Getting 2 acs from the father in law this weekend. If he only knew! Lol 

this blackberry is already great. Yours should be killer Stone! Lol. Puff puff pass ---->


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys. Steelie I read a bunch of stuff from the link and sounds like you are going about it right. From what I understand 5hrs of uvb during peak light time is the ideal. Seems any more than that is past the point of diminishing returns and could be negatively detrimental. I usually can't run my cfl's in the summer, but it has been awesomely pleasant temperature wise this month compared to last year. I am heading out to petsmart and grabbing a couple uvb lights today and hope that temps will allow me to run them in flower. 

KC, been busy too mate! Damn 2nd shift has my inner clock all f'ed up, find myself wide awake at all the wrong times. I am hoping in the next 5-10 days to begin training these girls in earnest. I working on another grow project to run along side the mainliners, I'll update that project as it unfolds. 

Peace guys


----------



## CuriousKinds (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 8, 2013)

What would be considered peak time?


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 8, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> What would be considered peak time?


I run an 11/13 cycle instead of 12/12 so for me it would be---Lights come on with no uvb for 3 hrs, then uvb on for 5 hrs, and off again for the last 3 hrs. I also read some guy had them come on for 20 minutes out of every hour, but that seems like a lot of work, or plenty of chances for a timer to fail. I would go with the block in the middle of light on time.


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 8, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. Sorry for the noob question. Lol. I work second shift as well. I'm don't usually get to bed till 6ish. Gotta give the girls some loving when I get home from work.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 8, 2013)

Ya bro, I liked 2nd shift when I was on it for a time when I was married. Nice to come home to a quiet house and have some free time. But being on 1st for so long the adjustment has been a bitch! I'm up till 3 or 4 in the morning but my internal clock is still waking me up no later than 8! Doesn't help when I wake and bake, puts me in instant nap mode lol. Just a couple weeks more so I'm sure by then I'll be fully adjusted and have to start all over! How's that snow white girl coming along? Post us some pics!


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 8, 2013)

She's doing great! I'll take some pics tonight hopefully. Its my birthday tomorrow and the wife's up to something, just not sure what it is yet. Lol. I know she arranged for my parents to watch my son tonight so I'm sure its something good! Time to go mow. Puff puff pass ---> Jack bong rips


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 8, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> She's doing great! I'll take some pics tonight hopefully. Its my birthday tomorrow and the wife's up to something, just not sure what it is yet. Lol. I know she arranged for my parents to watch my son tonight so I'm sure its something good! Time to go mow. Puff puff pass ---> Jack bong rips


I`ll take a rip of that Jack Steelie, pass over ---> Burmese vape bag in return . Happy birthday buddy, enjoy it!!

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 8, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> She's doing great! I'll take some pics tonight hopefully. Its my birthday tomorrow and the wife's up to something, just not sure what it is yet. Lol. I know she arranged for my parents to watch my son tonight so I'm sure its something good! Time to go mow. Puff puff pass ---> Jack bong rips


Happy B-day bro. I'll celebrate with a 3-way combo ---> BC, BB, BJ mix joint. Am I the only one who likes to mix weed? Man I'm ripped!


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 8, 2013)

We mix our stuff all the time bro! Love the different highs. Had to take a blackberry break! LMAO! 

ITS MY BIRTHDAY AND I'LL SMOKE IF I WANT TO.... YOU WOULD SMOKE TO IF I PASSED IT TO YOU... puff puff pass


----------



## Darth Budder (Jun 8, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Happy B-day bro. I'll celebrate with a 3-way combo ---> BC, BB, BJ mix joint. Am I the only one who likes to mix weed? Man I'm ripped!


Mixing is always better!


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 8, 2013)

As requested, here's Snow White! 

View attachment 2692020


[Shes frosting up nice! And she stinks sooo good!

better?


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 8, 2013)

Didn't show


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahhh thats better! BEAUTIFUL plant, looks like a sugar coated donut!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 8, 2013)

Darth Budder said:


> Mixing is always better!


Get some sweet taste and buzz combos for sure DB!



steeliesteve said:


> As requested, here's Snow White!
> 
> View attachment 2692020
> View attachment 2692023
> ...


She is looking incredible man! Love those colors and her frostiness. Now bombard her ass with some UVB!


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 9, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Well jarred the girls and checked RH. All 3 are sitting at around 65-68% and are looking in good shape for the cure. I am pleasantly surprised by the final weight, still have 5-6 grams of curing and stem removal weight to lose yet. Still a very good run!
> 
> Here we go. Blackjack first, I sampled a small nug today and taste is already very good. Smoked very well in my bong, would smoke easily in a joint she is dried just right. Weight on the Blackjack -90.5. Figure once stems are removed and final cure is done I should end up around the low to mid 80's on this girl.
> 
> ...


Dude just checked out the whole thread and was so fucking impressed and once the i saw the canopy pics like a couple weeks into flower
i was like DAMNNN, considering scrog now for that reason. also when i saw those pics i was hoping down the line you would have the final weigh in
which not only did you have, but you broke it down to G/watt which is sick man. your helping/inspiring mad growers bro forreal good ass job.
and i want nothing more then all these big bowls of delicious weeds, Kudos my good man....kudos.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 9, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Dude just checked out the whole thread and was so fucking impressed and once the i saw the canopy pics like a couple weeks into flower
> i was like DAMNNN, considering scrog now for that reason. also when i saw those pics i was hoping down the line you would have the final weigh in
> which not only did you have, but you broke it down to G/watt which is sick man. your helping/inspiring mad growers bro forreal good ass job.
> and i want nothing more then all these big bowls of delicious weeds, Kudos my good man....kudos.



Thanks for checking out the grow and the great compliments. Really tried to show throughout the journal the benefits of running a scrog to maximize space. I'll be experimenting a bit and learning some new techniques this coming up round so check back. Also if I can help with some scrog advice, feel free to ask away here or PM me. Peace


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 9, 2013)

... You`re a RIU star now Stone  ... nice job continuing this nice thread onwards, continues to be one of my faves,

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 9, 2013)

Alright, time to update the teaser I provided in post #497. My buddy tried to make feminized seeds by using collidial silver on a G13 Pineapple Express clone and seeding his PE mom. He ended up with a boatload of seeds but I'm not sure if what he did is correct. He has grow out a couple and had no hermie problems so I am going to give them a try. Here is my germinating process, I'm going to hatch 11 beans and cull down to 4-6 depending on if I have success cloning the B. Russian and Maz. I'll then run these in a 6 plant sog along side the 3 mainliners.

Here is my simple germing process. Take a paper towel and fold it in half 2 times. Wet the towel and wring it mostly dry and place your seeds in between the folded towel.  Fold the towel back over and place the towel w/seeds in a ziploc baggie (any plastic baggie will work as I do not seal the ziploc). Add water to the area of the towel that the seeds are sitting in and saturate the towel without leaving standing water in the baggie. You can use another paper towel to soak up any overwatering. Then take the baggie and put it somewhere dark, I put them in old dvd or game cases and put them on the shelf or in a drawer like this.

After 24 hours the seeds crack and start to put out their tails. 11/11 hey! After 36-48 hours they are ready to go into rapid rooters for 3-7 days and then str8 to their final sog hempy buckets. I'll update tonight after they go into their rapid rooters. Peace.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 9, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> ... You`re a RIU star now Stone  ... nice job continuing this nice thread onwards, continues to be one of my faves,
> 
> KC


I'm just a slacker trying to grow some herb bro!  Gotta give credit where credit is due, alot of my inspiration for keeping the journal interesting comes from your thread mate. You've a knack for making everyone feel involved with the journal.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 9, 2013)

thanks stone, ya i have some outdoor grow experience, but this will be my first indoor grow with a 600 W MH for veg 600 HPS for flower in a 
5x5x84 tent. im def thinking scrog but looks like theres some serious plant training that goes on and ive only done topping/fimmming/defoliation.
u had awesome pics of your scrog but do you by chance have like pics of the step by step tie down for one of your ladies? like from when you start tying down the branches
to get em to fit in each net hole?


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 9, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> thanks stone, ya i have some outdoor grow experience, but this will be my first indoor grow with a 600 W MH for veg 600 HPS for flower in a
> 5x5x84 tent. im def thinking scrog but looks like theres some serious plant training that goes on and ive only done topping/fimmming/defoliation.
> u had awesome pics of your scrog but do you by chance have like pics of the step by step tie down for one of your ladies? like from when you start tying down the branches
> to get em to fit in each net hole?


In truth the training is minimal and easy. Set your screen height about 6-10 inches above the buckets. I start training long before the girls even reach the screen. Spread them out horizontally. I use nylon string and duct tape to pull the highest or apex tip down to or below canopy level.  As you pull one top down another will rise up to take it's place and just pull that one down level. I try to tie them down close to the tips so that the branch will start to grow horizontally. This will cause the small growth tips on the branch arms to shoot up vertically, creating tops to fill the empty areas of the screen. These pics are of the same branch taken 3 days apart to show the quick growth of the tips when you get those branches horizontal. 

Once you get the screen about 60-75% full it's time to flip.  Once you flip continue to train the branches under the screen for about the 1st seven days then let them grow above the screen after that. You want them about 6-8 inches above the screen once stretch is done. After that just trim the stuff under the screen and watch her go!


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 9, 2013)

hey thanks, that helped. but with picture 1 of 4, looks like you have two branches tied down and its looks like the process for it would have been
tie the first branch down, and then u prolly had to let it grow 8-10 days b4 tying the second branch. do you have a picture of having the 1st branch tied
down, or did you tie both down @ same time? hopefully this not confusing


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 9, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey thanks, that helped. but with picture 1 of 4, looks like you have two branches tied down and its looks like the process for it would have been
> tie the first branch down, and then u prolly had to let it grow 8-10 days b4 tying the second branch. do you have a picture of having the 1st branch tied
> down, or did you tie both down @ same time? hopefully this not confusing


Ya I skipped ahead just a bit with the 1st pic. I top the girls, then as the they start to grow vertical *I tie down any and all tips that are above the main canopy level*. I like to shoot for at least 4 main branches to train towards the corners of the screen. as soon as any branch gets higher than the rest, it gets pulled back down to at or below canopy level. Once growth hits the screen level, I use the screen to hold the branches down and spread them out horizontal.

The growth is actually very quick with the hempy buckets and tips are being trained back down everyday for the most part. Once you train those main branches out horizontally, the inner node branching will really start to explode.

Training went from here on transplant day , to flipping here in about 26 days


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 9, 2013)

wow that is some serious fucking growth in 26 days man damn. and im sorry i know you have your soil somewhere in here and what node u top @ but could you just touch back on that my friend? i usually top @ 4th or 5th but that looks like it was prolly done earlier than that?


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 9, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> wow that is some serious fucking growth in 26 days man damn. and im sorry i know you have your soil somewhere in here and what node u top @ but could you just touch back on that my friend? i usually top @ 4th or 5th but that looks like it was prolly done earlier than that?


Hey no problem mate. I use a simple passive hydro system called a hempy bucket. My medium is simply nothing but perlite. On page 34 post #339 is a pretty complete rundown of my system. I start with clones usually and like to leave 4 nodes at least when I top.


----------



## psilocybindude (Jun 9, 2013)

Man i hate that i never have anything i can contribute to you guys threads, all i can do is dick ride and be like "awesome" cause you guys have your shit so together, start fucking up so i can start contributing damn it, lol JK of course but its true...


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 9, 2013)

psilocybindude said:


> Man i hate that i never have anything i can contribute to you guys threads, all i can do is dick ride and be like "awesome" cause you guys have your shit so together, start fucking up so i can start contributing damn it, lol JK of course but its true...


Don`t discount yourself Dude ... by helping with input on the thread (even a `fuck yeah!`) goes a long way for the grower mate. Remember ... for most of us (like myself), we lead a double life, one for the public ... and a green side we can only share here. No shame mate, Stone will likely never complain about that .



stoneslacker said:


> I'm just a slacker trying to grow some herb bro!  Gotta give credit where credit is due, alot of my inspiration for keeping the journal interesting comes from your thread mate. You've a knack for making everyone feel involved with the journal.


Seems like you go through a ton of work to pop beans Stone ... haha. Is that your tried and true method? Let me know if you get ML questions, I`ll be around here ... . Thanks for the kind words as well, I like interaction with my journal(s), I only run one if I think there is something there for others to take from. . You`re doing it man, haha. Looking good as always, keep it green and humble my friend,

KC


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 9, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Don`t discount yourself Dude ... by helping with input on the thread (even a `fuck yeah!`) goes a long way for the grower mate. Remember ... for most of us (like myself), we lead a double life, one for the public ... and a green side we can only share here. No shame mate, Stone will likely never complain about that .
> 
> KC


That is so true about the double life KC! I was just think about it the other day, there is only a very very small number of people that know about my grow op. Which is a shame because i would love to show people my hobby and the buds that come from a relatively small area. Yet i am more than happy to put photo after photo of my grow on the internet for complete strangers to see? That is quite weird i must say!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 10, 2013)

psilocybindude said:


> Man i hate that i never have anything i can contribute to you guys threads, all i can do is dick ride and be like "awesome" cause you guys have your shit so together, start fucking up so i can start contributing damn it, lol JK of course but its true...


LMAO! You are more than welcome to just make some shit up scrog-master! You've earned it!  



KushCanuck said:


> Don`t discount yourself Dude ... by helping with input on the thread (even a `fuck yeah!`) goes a long way for the grower mate. Remember ... for most of us (like myself), we lead a double life, one for the public ... and a green side we can only share here. No shame mate, Stone will likely never complain about that .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never complain about great, active subs KC that's for sure. I get near 100% germ rates, beats soaking or sandpapering and stuff! I am actually going to hit you up for some advice and observations in my update. 




Chipper Pig said:


> That is so true about the double life KC! I was just think about it the other day, there is only a very very small number of people that know about my grow op. Which is a shame because i would love to show people my hobby and the buds that come from a relatively small area. Yet i am more than happy to put photo after photo of my grow on the internet for complete strangers to see? That is quite weird i must say!!


That is definitely true Chipper. I have longtime close friends who don't know I grow, and I'm legal medical. Definitely weird for sure!

Alright took a major leap with both feet in, full force into the inaugural mainline grow. I topped both the B. Ruskie and the Nl/Sk above the second node. I really thought about topping at the third node but in the case of the BR, the second node was really well developed and I have a feeling every inch of height might count. Pics, then some questions for you KC.

Before topping






After topping and installing the patented KC Chopstick Support System 






Black Russian/ Nl x Skunk










They were small tops but we'll see if they root. Seedlings are starting to pop out here and there.






Ok question KC, when I tie the heads down horizontally to initially spread the manifold out, am I supposed to keep taking her horizontal until my next top or let her go vertical for a bit first? Then after I top her for 4 do I then tie those new heads horizontal as they grow out for a while? Sorry if that sounds confusing. I'm sure as the grow goes along I'll have some more buzz induced badly worded questions for you. Thanks man!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 10, 2013)

Lookong good Stoney! Love watching your babies grow


----------



## psilocybindude (Jun 10, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Don`t discount yourself Dude ... by helping with input on the thread (even a `fuck yeah!`) goes a long way for the grower mate. Remember ... for most of us (like myself), we lead a double life, one for the public ... and a green side we can only share here. No shame mate, Stone will likely never complain about that .


Good point man you made me feel a bit better about my contributions, i guess i forgot about that when i made my comment lol, i've been meaning to stop by your grow for a while now but its such a huge read and i am already trying to keep up with so many threads, so it sits in my bookmarks waiting for me to find the time to catch up with it...



Chipper Pig said:


> That is so true about the double life KC! I was just think about it the other day, there is only a very very small number of people that know about my grow op. Which is a shame because i would love to show people my hobby and the buds that come from a relatively small area. Yet i am more than happy to put photo after photo of my grow on the internet for complete strangers to see? That is quite weird i must say!!


I to have to live a double life the only person that knows is my gf and that's because i can trust her and she lives with me, i also wish i could share with people IRL i would very much enjoy the conversations and progress that could be had by working together but unfortunately i cant risk it where i live, and that is pretty much why I'm here, so i can share my knowledge and experience with people and receive the same in return...



stoneslacker said:


> LMAO! You are more than welcome to just make some shit up scrog-master! You've earned it!


Shit man i will be surprised if i pull what you did with my 400 lol, and looking great as always man I'm really interested in this mainlining technique i think i might try it out on my next scrog.

While we are on the subject of the secret lives we live on the internet i don't think it would be to off subject to link something quite disturbing to me, i know I'm a small fish and probably not much of a priority but i do use a proxy to post on here and I'm still paranoid and shit like this does not help, please if you are an American and you care about your freedom, privacy and ability to talk with friends about taboo subjects with anonymity, watch this video and pass it to every one you know...

[video=youtube;5yB3n9fu-rM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yB3n9fu-rM[/video]


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 10, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> That is so true about the double life KC! I was just think about it the other day, there is only a very very small number of people that know about my grow op. Which is a shame because i would love to show people my hobby and the buds that come from a relatively small area. Yet i am more than happy to put photo after photo of my grow on the internet for complete strangers to see? That is quite weird i must say!!


 DITTO!! same here


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 10, 2013)

psilocybindude said:


> Good point man you made me feel a bit better about my contributions, i guess i forgot about that when i made my comment lol, i've been meaning to stop by your grow for a while now but its such a huge read and i am already trying to keep up with so many threads, so it sits in my bookmarks waiting for me to find the time to catch up with it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Empowering it's citizens is *never *in a government's best interests. I yelled till I was blue in the face about what a travesty the Homeland Security Act was, but everyone had fear on the brain generated by our governments propaganda machine. "The War on Terror"?, who exactly is the enemy of our country? Iraq Islamists, Al Qaeda, the taliban, all Muslims? Target a group of people, sway public opinion against that group and unite the populace under the banner of unity. All the while using this smoke screen to rob us of more and more of our rights every day. It's an age old method used by the ruling powers, dating back to the dawn of civilization.

If you get a chance watch this movie, it is really enlightening. 
[video=youtube;a36_CwzA0bk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a36_CwzA0bk[/video]


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 10, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> I'm just a slacker trying to grow some herb bro!  Gotta give credit where credit is due, alot of my inspiration for keeping the journal interesting comes from your thread mate. You've a knack for making everyone feel involved with the journal.





stoneslacker said:


> LMAO! You are more than welcome to just make some shit up scrog-master! You've earned it!
> 
> 
> Never complain about great, active subs KC that's for sure. I get near 100% germ rates, beats soaking or sandpapering and stuff! I am actually going to hit you up for some advice and observations in my update.
> ...


Alright Stone, nice job so far mate. I usually let it hit node 4-5 before the first top (and top down to the second node), so those new tops have a little more growth on them, but no worries. At your point you want to let those heads grow out a node, and top them afterwards. I`ll try to dig a couple pics up for ya ...

     
So here, trying to show the topping with Leader ... let her grow out a bunch ... then went to town leaving the two strongest. try to shoot for the same sized arms as pictured before tying down, try to spread the stress out if possible. I also found when tying down or back, that cropping is twice as effective used with the ties. Crop down on the chop sticks, tie to stem a day or to later after a slight response . Hopefully this wasn`t muddy ... fire away if so. ATB mate,

KC


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 10, 2013)

Here`s the following steps ... abbreviated for your viewing pleasure 

     

... and that should get you through your first couple weeks ... . Keep us updated!!

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks a ton bro. That should keep me going for a bit here.  One question, when you say cropping is twice as effective when used with the tie downs, is this in order to keep the two sides fairly even? Now where you start to bend her into the "strongman" pose, what is that you are using to bond the branches to the trunk?




Thanks man!


Just a couple pics to show some decent growth from the transplant Wednesday night till last night before I topped. There is little to no transplant shock with these buckets.


----------



## psilocybindude (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah man i've seen all of the Ziegiest very very interesting stuff...


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 10, 2013)

Lookin good bud! Waiting to see how this turns out is almost as bad as waiting for the new season of Sons of Anarchy to come on!


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 10, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks a ton bro. That should keep me going for a bit here.  One question, when you say cropping is twice as effective when used with the tie downs, is this in order to keep the two sides fairly even? Now where you start to bend her into the "strongman" pose, what is that you are using to bond the branches to the trunk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that when I pinch about a half inch worth of the stem close to the trunk it not only makes the branches more bendable and easier to train into `Strongman`, but it knuckles the pinches areas as well causing huge thick stems. I did the same with Mrs. O (and you see her fat legs ... ), but I left Mohican with no pinching at all and the stems stayed pretty slim and we eventually had a split. I think the pinching makes the rebounded plant that much stronger and able to support more bud weight . I`ll try to root through and find a reference picture for ya mate

... And I use basic twist-ties for my ties, buy 2 rolls of 25ft for $1.50 at the Dollarstore ... epic. Hit me up if you need anything else ... goes for anyone 

**Edit - Bending into the `Strongman` is best done with your top layer of soil or medium dry as it will take a day or so for the plant to curl upwards and start recovering. Leave them ties on until you tie your next set down, and keep them loose to accommodate more growth **

KC


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 11, 2013)

Wicked thread Stoney, loving all the info in here


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 11, 2013)

psilocybindude said:


> Yeah man i've seen all of the Ziegiest very very interesting stuff...


Yes very eye-opening. 



steeliesteve said:


> Lookin good bud! Waiting to see how this turns out is almost as bad as waiting for the new season of Sons of Anarchy to come on!


Haha, maybe not quite that bad
!


eastcoastmo said:


> Wicked thread Stoney, loving all the info in here


I'm definitely loving all the info too bro! Seen your Cindy is off and running. You gonna journal her or at least post some photo updates here and there for us junkies?


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 11, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> I noticed that when I pinch about a half inch worth of the stem close to the trunk it not only makes the branches more bendable and easier to train into `Strongman`, but it knuckles the pinches areas as well causing huge thick stems. I did the same with Mrs. O (and you see her fat legs ... ), but I left Mohican with no pinching at all and the stems stayed pretty slim and we eventually had a split. I think the pinching makes the rebounded plant that much stronger and able to support more bud weight . I`ll try to root through and find a reference picture for ya mate
> 
> ... And I use basic twist-ties for my ties, buy 2 rolls of 25ft for $1.50 at the Dollarstore ... epic. Hit me up if you need anything else ... goes for anyone
> 
> ...


Dude you are awesome, thanks for the clarification! I definitely see where cropping at the manifold split is going to help with strengthening. I am taking it I jumped the gun on the chopsticks, they are not for the tie-down training, but instead used to support the arms as they grow horizontal? I might not be fully understanding that yet, but that seems the logical progression. Loving the twist-tie recommendation, I am running to the $1 store and see what I can come up with. Puff, puff, pass ---> Blueberry Bongs and Jack Herer Dabs


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

hey stone,dude,kush,guys, HELP!!! guys, if you wouldn't mind, check out the grow in my sig as I need advice as to whether I can flip these to 12/12


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 11, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> hey stone,dude,kush,guys, HELP!!! guys, if you wouldn't mind, check out the grow in my sig as I need advice as to whether I can flip these to 12/12


Hey Dr., I thought I was subbed to your thread, but it can be a bit hard to sort all the threads on my list! I am subbed now so feel free to ask away or PM me. I know you wanted to flip them by Wednesday but if you can give your girls another 7-10 days veg time they will definitely reward you. Try to LST all the branch ends down and force the middle growth to shoot up.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey Dr., I thought I was subbed to your thread, but it can be a bit hard to sort all the threads on my list! I am subbed now so feel free to ask away or PM me. I know you wanted to flip them by Wednesday but if you can give your girls another 7-10 days veg time they will definitely reward you. Try to LST all the branch ends down and force the middle growth to shoot up.


unfortunately, holiday commitments mean I have to either trigger them earlier than i'd like or chop them earlier than i'd planned. I planned on giving them 9 weeks bloom, the last lot took 9 but were from seed, these are all clones of those and if im right, then they will be ready a few days quicker than their parents... yes??? plants from seed take about a week longer to reach maturity than a clone?? I should be able to get away with a few days but 10 is cutting it fine. I don't flush also, so I have to give extra drying time, again further complicating the timing of the flip.. I could always flush this lot freeing up 4 or 5 days for vegging or finishing off.... decisions, decisions.......


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 11, 2013)

Your chop-sticks are good mate!!! I used mine primarily to keep the leaves out of moist soil, not for support. As the heads have to be in a hook-ish shape, they are more prone to sit in solution for day or so ... hence why I posted to edit on dry medium with the first train downwards. You`re on top of it brother, you have the growing instincts, you`ll be just fine . Glad I could be of some assistance,

KC


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 11, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Yes very eye-opening.
> 
> 
> Haha, maybe not quite that bad
> ...


Just for you Stoney, i'll post some pics as i get them  they will be pretty sporadic though as it will be at my mates house!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 11, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> unfortunately, holiday commitments mean I have to either trigger them earlier than i'd like or chop them earlier than i'd planned. I planned on giving them 9 weeks bloom, the last lot took 9 but were from seed, these are all clones of those and if im right, then they will be ready a few days quicker than their parents... yes??? plants from seed take about a week longer to reach maturity than a clone?? I should be able to get away with a few days but 10 is cutting it fine. I don't flush also, so I have to give extra drying time, again further complicating the timing of the flip.. I could always flush this lot freeing up 4 or 5 days for vegging or finishing off.... decisions, decisions.......


Thats too bad Dr. maybe a nice midpoint between giving them a bit more veg and harvesting a couple days early. You'll have to throw those girls in some hempy buckets next time and they be plenty big in no time. 




KushCanuck said:


> Your chop-sticks are good mate!!! I used mine primarily to keep the leaves out of moist soil, not for support. As the heads have to be in a hook-ish shape, they are more prone to sit in solution for day or so ... hence why I posted to edit on dry medium with the first train downwards. You`re on top of it brother, you have the growing instincts, you`ll be just fine . Glad I could be of some assistance,
> 
> KC


Thanks KC, the perlite dries in the top layer almost immediately so the hempy should be winning there. Man I am really going all out with this mainline thing...more on that in a bit.




eastcoastmo said:


> Just for you Stoney, i'll post some pics as i get them  they will be pretty sporadic though as it will be at my mates house!


The C99 is a real nice looking girl easty, appreciate anything you can give no worries. Is your mate using the same system you are? Either way I'm sure she'll be knockout.


I tell you I really love these rapid rooters. In fact I have nothing bad to say about the whole GH line so far in my trials with it. I've been thinking about maybe trying another nute line after I use up the 3 part I have left. I might have to borrow a page out of SOuP's book and email some companies for samples. My bud uses botanicare and he loves it, my other bud uses Roots organic and one my hempy buddy uses GH like me. I don't know just rambling here wondering if some of the prices I see on certain brands of nutes could ever be worth it. I guess I won't know till I try it. 

As I was saying  I love these rapid rooters. Transplanted 3 of the best looking and the 2nd worst looking seedlings into their hempy homes today. These are the homemade G13 Pineapple Express beans my bud made. *I don't know the first thing about making seeds and I'm pretty sure he doesn't either, so I am maybe a bit worried about them*. He took a consistent mother, no cases of herm, nice smoke and yield, and used c-silver on a clone of it. Then he harvested pollen and seeded a different PE mother that he was putting into flower. What can I expect from these seeds would you guys think? Any ideas would be appreciated.* Edit: I believe these should be feminized for the most part? Hopefully lol*

Here are the 4 new girls. I will keep the 3 that I like the most and run these along with hopefully one clone each of the 3 big girls in a 2-head mainline sog off to the side. Not sure how well this will work but I will find out. This grow is for experimental purposes only, I told myself I wasn't even going to attempt another summer grow.  Temps hit 88 in the cab for a hot minute there today, and it's not even really hot yet. Can't wait to cut them down to 11hrs that should help alot.












The auto is loving her hempy and is bouncing back. Man I cost this girl some valuable veg time hope she will end up okay.



I must have fed the girls too strongly at half strength and all 3 show tip burn. They get plain water tonight and I'll back the strength down a bit more maybe. Looking for a solid bit more growth so I can trim them up and start training heads.






Peace all


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 11, 2013)

I would suggest Blue Planet Nutes. I have had great success and they are cheap in my opinion. Got the 3 part high yield kit in the mail the other day. Cost me $140 but I got a lot for my money!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 11, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> I would suggest Blue Planet Nutes. I have had great success and they are cheap in my opinion. Got the 3 part high yield kit in the mail the other day. Cost me $140 but I got a lot for my money!
> 
> View attachment 2695884


Ive heard alot of good things about Blue Planet. Thanks SS, going to check out their site now.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2013)

I can't speak highly enough of the cyco range of nutes BUT....they are bloody expensive! 

My other favourite which is cheap is the flairform range. I use them on all my soil/outdoor grows and it works very well  

As for my C99 mate, it will be a soil run as my mate really doesn't have any clue how to maintain a hydro system. Next run for him will be hydro though but something heaps simple like Flowas setup


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info Easty. So many fish in the sea! Ya you'd definitely do him a solid with flowa's setup he would love that. 


I'm pretty smoked out so I can't seem to sleep. So time to post some dried nug pics of the scrog grow. My camera doesn't do close ups for shit so sorry. 

Bluecheese up front.











Blackjack up front











Last but not least Blueberry. She's my favorite, I just never seem to tire of her.










YUM!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 12, 2013)

They all look buddy, and I will take your word on the BlueBerry being your "go too girl"


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 12, 2013)

I very highly(in more ways than 1) recommend this Gods Gift! GDPxOG KUSH. Amazing smoke, this doobs almost drippin with resin! Puff puff pass---->


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to stoneslacker again. beautiful m8, blueberry is one of all time favs and yours looks mmmmmmm. yummy!!!!


----------



## Caddywampus (Jun 12, 2013)

Lookin damn good Stone. I sure hope my buds look anywhere close to that


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 12, 2013)

Stoney, those buds look awesome mate nice work


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 12, 2013)

Stone, That looks great...Good job. 

While I was away I got to visit a hydro shop and got some new ideas...

What r u growing next?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 12, 2013)

Awesome setup keep it up!


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 13, 2013)

Those colas are killer bro! Love the color in the BJ. 

Not the greatest pic, but here's a nug of this Gods Gift. My new fav.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 13, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to stoneslacker again. beautiful m8, blueberry is one of all time favs and yours looks mmmmmmm. yummy!!!!


Thanks for checking back Dr. Blueberry is definitely one of my all time favs, I wish I were able to identify my cut and let you all know. I do think it resembles DJ Short's cut alot. Puff, puff, pass ---> Blueberry joints




Caddywampus said:


> Lookin damn good Stone. I sure hope my buds look anywhere close to that


Thanks Caddy! You're growing the incredible SSH, I have no doubt they will be spectacular. Cheers!




eastcoastmo said:


> Stoney, those buds look awesome mate nice work


Hey easty! They are about the perfect RH right now and are curing up very nicely. 




whocares100 said:


> Stone, That looks great...Good job.
> 
> While I was away I got to visit a hydro shop and got some new ideas...
> 
> What r u growing next?


Hey who! Glad to see you made it back from your trip alright. Great to hear about the ideas you're working on, you are just the girl to implement them. Love to hear and see them come about, keep me posted.  I am going to attempt a mainline trial here with Black Russian from Delicious Seeds, and Northern Lights x Skunk, Mazar x Great White Shark, both from World of Seeds. I am also running a few G13 Pineapple Express beans my bro made. ATB Who!




aeviaanah said:


> Awesome setup keep it up!


Thanks for stopping in Aev! I love my simple little hempy setup, thanks for the compliment. 




steeliesteve said:


> Those colas are killer bro! Love the color in the BJ.
> 
> Not the greatest pic, but here's a nug of this Gods Gift. My new fav.
> 
> ...


She is a really great looking strain hey! I am not the biggest fan of purps, but there are some good crosses out there. I'm sure the OG gives it plenty of fire! She sure has some great bag appeal though, thanks for showing her to us!

*KC the thread gets a bit congested at times and I tend to hide my questions real well behind all my rambling.* *The Pineapple Express beans my mate made, I was wondering a few things about. He took a clone of a very consistent mother and used c. silver and harvested some pollen. Then he seeded another PE mother in an attempt to make feminized seeds. My question would be are these seeds all female then, since no male genes were used in reproduction? I will watch these closely, but will they have a higher chance to herm due to being made this way? Thanks for any help you can give mate.*


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks for checking back Dr. Blueberry is definitely one of my all time favs, I wish I were able to identify my cut and let you all know. I do think it resembles DJ Short's cut alot. Puff, puff, pass ---> Blueberry joints


I'd bet my last buck if it's that nice, it's the DJ's... far superior to all other variations imo... pricey but you get what you pay for eh?


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 13, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> *KC the thread gets a bit congested at times and I tend to hide my questions real well behind all my rambling.* *The Pineapple Express beans my mate made, I was wondering a few things about. He took a clone of a very consistent mother and used c. silver and harvested some pollen. Then he seeded another PE mother in an attempt to make feminized seeds. My question would be are these seeds all female then, since no male genes were used in reproduction? I will watch these closely, but will they have a higher chance to herm due to being made this way? Thanks for any help you can give mate.*


Hey Stone, trust things are well with you. I don`t have any experience with CS, so I wouldn`t be able to offer any insight into it ... But I personally would maybe expect a male or at least a hermie potentially as whether stress played into the equation at all in the process. Can never tell I guess until you test the viability first-go-round ... . My logic would be if the CS was done correctly, in itself, would produce female seeds from what I understand ... refered to as an S1 strain - (Selfed), if done late enough into flowering. Not sure if a BX (if possible) would be necessary to achieve a 100% female ratio. But again, no CS experience. Best of luck mate, I`ll surely be watching to find out same as you 

KC


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 13, 2013)

i really did your avitar stoneslacker. are those your past plants? and if they are you really did killer job growing them...please can yu tell me what strain was that?.. really nice scrogger and fat thick dense buds.. reminds me of Casey JOnes i once grew. good luck with your present grow.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 14, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I'd bet my last buck if it's that nice, it's the DJ's... far superior to all other variations imo... pricey but you get what you pay for eh?


That was my guess too mate. Phenos being like fingerprints it is hard to be exact but she reminds me most of Flo's. The way it is with all things, quality is never cheap.




KushCanuck said:


> Hey Stone, trust things are well with you. I don`t have any experience with CS, so I wouldn`t be able to offer any insight into it ... But I personally would maybe expect a male or at least a hermie potentially as whether stress played into the equation at all in the process. Can never tell I guess until you test the viability first-go-round ... . My logic would be if the CS was done correctly, in itself, would produce female seeds from what I understand ... refered to as an S1 strain - (Selfed), if done late enough into flowering. Not sure if a BX (if possible) would be necessary to achieve a 100% female ratio. But again, no CS experience. Best of luck mate, I`ll surely be watching to find out same as you
> 
> KC


Thanks for this man. I really don't have any expectations so it will be interesting to see what happens. I will just have to keep a very close eye on them. This mainline grow has me excited, plant training is always enjoyable and this is extreme training. Thanks again for your help.




Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i really did your avitar stoneslacker. are those your past plants? and if they are you really did killer job growing them...please can yu tell me what strain was that?.. really nice scrogger and fat thick dense buds.. reminds me of Casey JOnes i once grew. good luck with your present grow.


Hey Dr. Amb, thanks for the great compliment. The avi pic is my latest grow I just completed here in this journal. Was a very enjoyable 3 strain scrog grow consisting of Blue Cheese, Blueberry and Blackjack. On page 45 is an overall canopy timeline, from day 1 of flower till harvest. Here is that canopy shot in a larger size, the blackjack is the fat one on the right, bluecheese back left and blueberry up front. Thanks again for stopping by and the great compliment.

*Edit: The blackjack is from Nirvana, sold on the attitude from Sativa Seeds. The Blueberry is a clone only my buddy picked up so I don't know the breeder but am leaning toward DJ Flo. I just found out some more about the bluecheese from my mates mentor. My buddy told me it was an old UK cheese and blueberry mix but his mentor who gave him the cut assured me it is the cut from Big Budda. Claims that it is the best BC strain around and having tried Barneys farm's version I would agree with him. This is much stinkier and earthier than the Barney cut. Just thought I would share the background on the bluecheese if any one was interested in it.*







Update on the mainline event. Trimmed and bonded the Black Russian and topped her for 4. I have been too impatient in training her and should give her longer recovery time, but she keeps on growing and trucking along. Not sure when I should trim her lower nodes, should I leave them until she has vegged for a while or is it better to trim them right away. Here she is 23 days from sprout.
















Nl x Skunk I have topped, trimmed her first node and bonded to the trunk. I did not prune her for 4 yet, she needs a bit more growth before I can top her again.







Mazar x Great White Shark is the slowest grower of the 3. I have topped her at the 2nd node and am trying to let her first node go a little longer in hopes of getting at least one of 3 clones to root. She is a stout little bush and I need to let her main arms get a bit longer before bonding her to the trunk.






The poor little auto and the 4 bastard seedlings.







Peace guys and girls


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks for checking back Dr. Blueberry is definitely one of my all time favs, I wish I were able to identify my cut and let you all know. I do think it resembles DJ Short's cut alot. Puff, puff, pass ---> Blueberry joints
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Stoney must've missed this post.

Yes you can expect 99% of the seeds to be feminized. There is always a 1% chance of a male according to genetics. You will only have hermie issues if the parent plants have thrown bananas. If they were both pure sinsimilla then they'll be sweet. 
Were both the parents from regular seeds or femmed seeds? If they are femmed you will end up with all males as a femmed bean crossed to femmed bean will only produce infertile males. Hope this info helps mate 

Edit- i should look at all posts before replying lol. Your girls are looking great man, taking to the training very well


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 14, 2013)

Just caught up on your thread stone and the next gen is looking great. You've nailed the first phase of the mainline process and are right to wait before topping again -give those new heads time to get established before pruning again. Watching the GWSxM closely. Nice work man!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 14, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry Stoney must've missed this post.
> 
> Yes you can expect 99% of the seeds to be feminized. There is always a 1% chance of a male according to genetics. You will only have hermie issues if the parent plants have thrown bananas. If they were both pure sinsimilla then they'll be sweet.
> Were both the parents from regular seeds or femmed seeds? If they are femmed you will end up with all males as a femmed bean crossed to femmed bean will only produce infertile males. Hope this info helps mate
> ...


Thanks for the great response mate. No worries, my posts can be a bit long at times so I am trying to remember to bold the important questions and what not. I thought he said they were both from fem beans, but I may be mistaken. He did grow out a couple and they turned out nice, no hermies. From what I understand he used the CS on a clone of his mother then selfed the same mother when he put her into flower. These would be S1's then I believe? I originally thought he pollinated another mother but I was mistaken. I will definitely keep a close eye on them, and bin them if necessary. Thanks again Easty!



yankeegreen said:


> Just caught up on your thread stone and the next gen is looking great. You've nailed the first phase of the mainline process and are right to wait before topping again -give those new heads time to get established before pruning again. Watching the GWSxM closely. Nice work man!


Sweet, thanks for the words of encouragement yankee. Nice to be able to lean on your guy's experience and know I'm heading in the right direction. Your post on the 4-head HB is the reason why I am waiting to prune mate! Thanks again.

Edit: Of course I can't rep either of you yet. Lol, I'm off to whore some rep out to people so I can get back to you guys! Peace all


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2013)

No probs at all dude  

Yeah if he took a clone off the mother and the mother was a femmed bean there is a high liklihood of the beans being male. Cant hurt to try them out though hey


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 15, 2013)

Alright made some progress in the training today, and had a new discovery. The Black Russian is responding great to the topping and bonding. Her 2 new heads are starting to shoot up and soon I will be able to bond those to the pot. Growth has been great with her, I do think she is going to be a taller and lankier girl than the other 2. Hope with some cropping and LST I can slow her down a bit.












NL x Skunk is a shrubbery. That would make me a shrubber. Ah Monty Python, classic stuff. She is bonded but not ready to prune still. She is so compact and bushy even after removing a node off each arm. She should have a good growth spurt in the next few days and will be ready to prune for 4.











*Now for the new discovery. Mazar x GWS might become the star of the show. She is a true 3 node girl, every node on her top and bottom arms is 3.* *If my instincts are right this is good for a mainline. Or is this bad and should I trim her down to 2 nodes?* Seems like now she will grow 6 heads with only the one pruning so I think I should leave her like that. Let me know for sure guys, ok?















Showing the 3 nodes below the pruning






Peace


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 16, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Alright made some progress in the training today, and had a new discovery. The Black Russian is responding great to the topping and bonding. Her 2 new heads are starting to shoot up and soon I will be able to bond those to the pot. Growth has been great with her, I do think she is going to be a taller and lankier girl than the other 2. Hope with some cropping and LST I can slow her down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The three node is called a triploid, I think it's a desired trait and would allow each branch to grow. Just train it like you would any plant. I don't think that one will need as much pruning as the others.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 16, 2013)

hey Stone, I got one of them tri node bitches too, she is a clone from last grow, however her 'mother' was not tri-node'd  I named her tripod pmsl.... I sure hope its a 'desired' trait.... Here are Tripods little uns and none of the clones have 3 nodes, Hmm??


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 16, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> The three node is called a triploid, I think it's a desired trait and would allow each branch to grow. Just train it like you would any plant. I don't think that one will need as much pruning as the others.


Couldn`t have said it better Aev. I will add that I probably wouldn`t push it higher than 12 though ... will have to spread a lot of love around. She could be your dirty dozen Stone ... . Can`t wait to find out, my Leader was triploid to begin and I pruned to two

KC


----------



## Caddywampus (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking good stone! A triploid??? Is that rare or something?


----------



## EasyPound (Jun 16, 2013)

I hear it is!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 16, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> The three node is called a triploid, I think it's a desired trait and would allow each branch to grow. Just train it like you would any plant. I don't think that one will need as much pruning as the others.


Thanks aev. Definitely leaving her and training as usual, thanks for the input.




DrOfWelshMagic said:


> hey Stone, I got one of them tri node bitches too, she is a clone from last grow, however her 'mother' was not tri-node'd View attachment 2701609View attachment 2701608 I named her tripod pmsl.... I sure hope its a 'desired' trait.... Here are Tripods little uns and none of the clones have 3 nodes, Hmm??View attachment 2701612View attachment 2701610


Hey Dr. W, ya seems a recessive trait or something. The Maz x GWS didn't start out a triploid, but every side node she put out was triploid. Pretty cool in any case.




KushCanuck said:


> Couldn`t have said it better Aev. I will add that I probably wouldn`t push it higher than 12 though ... will have to spread a lot of love around. She could be your dirty dozen Stone ... . Can`t wait to find out, my Leader was triploid to begin and I pruned to two
> 
> KC


I couldn't agree with you more mate. I think I will leave her at 6 and consider it a bonus since I was only training to 4.  I am debating taking the B. Russian to 8 tho. Flip-flopping right now, I'll make a decision soon. 




Caddywampus said:


> Looking good stone! A triploid??? Is that rare or something?


Apparently not! Lol, I was just checking out yankees triploid hashberry thread. I'm definitely happy with her tho, looking forward to a 6-header.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 16, 2013)

They are all pruned for 4 (or 6 in Maz's case) and now just waiting on the heads to grow so I can bond them sideways. Hoping to add some clones to the mix but roots are not showing yet, so still wait and see. 

Black Russian has taken to the training very well I think. Her 4 heads are shooting out quickly and she is far enough ahead of the others that I am contemplating pruning her for 8. I'll keep an eye on her and make a judgement call in the next week or so.












Maz x GWS is also taking to the training pretty well. She is growing nice and horizontal and her 3 heads are starting to shoot outward. I will keep her at 6 and see what happens.












NL x Skunk was pruned for 4 today and cleared of all other nodes. She is really thick in the middle section and has some fat "arms" already.










Edit: Group shot


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking good stoney, i do like the look of maz and her 6 heads!!! All real healthy looking too. Keep up the great work mate.


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 17, 2013)

Everyone looks healthy and happy as can be. Looks like you're taking to ML like a pro! Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 17, 2013)

Kudos so far stone, you're looking good. I am running a three node Hashberry clone right now and have been having some difficulty getting all six nodes to grow at the same rate. I have tried pinching, pruning and training but it has definitely been a bigger challenge than starting with a two node. It is not a true triploid (mum was not triploid) though so your results might differ but I would definitely mainlining all three - you can get to 12 nodes in just three rounds. 

I have a Grapefruit cutting that also has three nodes that has had her initial topping. She is vegging for ML but is still a week or so away from the first round of topping and training.


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice work thus far Stone. Leave them to gain growth here for about a week before you bond to container again, they`ll want some some foliage to support root growth here early on. Glad I get to follow with ya mate 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 17, 2013)

Chipper Pig said:


> Looking good stoney, i do like the look of maz and her 6 heads!!! All real healthy looking too. Keep up the great work mate.


Hey thanks Chipper. I'm looking forward to seeing the Maz girl start to develop those 6 heads. Gonna have fairly diverse mainline experience here!




steeliesteve said:


> Everyone looks healthy and happy as can be. Looks like you're taking to ML like a pro! Keep up the good work bro.


Thanks SS! All 3 have been very light feeders so far, and have responded well to my backing down the nutes after their first tip burn. Definitely pretty cool watching a mainline plant develop, and I'm only just scratching the surface. Hoping things keep progressing this smoothly and watching these girls put on a good show. 




yankeegreen said:


> Kudos so far stone, you're looking good. I am running a three node Hashberry clone right now and have been having some difficulty getting all six nodes to grow at the same rate. I have tried pinching, pruning and training but it has definitely been a bigger challenge than starting with a two node. It is not a true triploid (mum was not triploid) though so your results might differ but I would definitely mainlining all three - you can get to 12 nodes in just three rounds.
> 
> I have a Grapefruit cutting that also has three nodes that has had her initial topping. She is vegging for ML but is still a week or so away from the first round of topping and training.


Soon as I seen she was a triploid, I was heading over to your journal yankee. I think I will stop at 6 with her though, I would like to start flower by the first week of July hopefully. Thanks for the input mate!




KushCanuck said:


> Nice work thus far Stone. Leave them to gain growth here for about a week before you bond to container again, they`ll want some some foliage to support root growth here early on. Glad I get to follow with ya mate
> 
> KC


Thanks KC! I am going to let them get a good, unmolested growth period in here before I start bonding the heads. Was hoping to flip by July 1st, but looking like I might have to extend veg into July a bit more. I'm the one who's glad you get to follow along mate, probably wouldn't have even considered a mainline had you not stumbled upon my thread several months back. Thanks again for all your help bro.


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 17, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey thanks Chipper. I'm looking forward to seeing the Maz girl start to develop those 6 heads. Gonna have fairly diverse mainline experience here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we may have been in the same time-warp - I thought I had updated that Hashberry thread as well! Anyway, here is what she currently looks like - hope you don't mind the pics for reference. Never did get the smaller node to catch up to the other two.

View attachment 2702870 View attachment 2702871


----------



## Caddywampus (Jun 17, 2013)

Looking good Stone can't wait to see how these turn out


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey stone I noticed the tape, I'm trying black contact paper in a chalkboard format so I can write on them, let u know how they do. I'm going to try putting the contact paper on first, the cutting the bottle...and making the hole...

But things are looking good, is that air conditioning vent tape? I have thought about it, tried Mylar and it got to stiff


----------



## StevieStoner (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking good ss! I've never heard of mainlining before. What are some of the benifites if you don't mind me asking. Also, are you planning on scroging these ladys?


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 18, 2013)

yankeegreen said:


> I think we may have been in the same time-warp - I thought I had updated that Hashberry thread as well! Anyway, here is what she currently looks like - hope you don't mind the pics for reference. Never did get the smaller node to catch up to the other two.
> 
> View attachment 2702870 View attachment 2702871


Awesome yankee, looks like it has been a struggle keeping em even. You still going to take her to 12? Wish I had some more room and more time to veg I might be tempted to do the same. I still may choke down the extra veg time to take the B. Russian to 8 tho, she is recovering so fast from her prunings that she could be ready to top again by early next week. We shall see tho! 




Caddywampus said:


> Looking good Stone can't wait to see how these turn out


Hey Caddy! Thanks for stopping in and checking on the updates mate. Been a whole different type of veg experience for me this round with the mainline. I'm used to growing as many branches as possible and LST'ing the shit out of em, so this is somewhat of a more defined training art. Really digging it. 




whocares100 said:


> Hey stone I noticed the tape, I'm trying black contact paper in a chalkboard format so I can write on them, let u know how they do. I'm going to try putting the contact paper on first, the cutting the bottle...and making the hole...
> 
> But things are looking good, is that air conditioning vent tape? I have thought about it, tried Mylar and it got to stiff


Hey who, I originally was going to use the black gorilla tape to light proof my buckets but was concerned about building up heat in the root zone. I figured the reflective foil tape would serve a dual purpose this way, and has worked out good so far. Mother Nature has been remarkably mellow compared to last June so haven't had any of those 90F days to really get an idea yet. Has been nice to be able to veg without the heat problem, hope to keep going till I flip and then heat won't be as much of an issue. It is the aluminum foil HVAC tape. ATB who, thanks for stopping by!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 18, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Looking good ss! I've never heard of mainlining before. What are some of the benifites if you don't mind me asking. Also, are you planning on scroging these ladys?


Hey brotha! The benefits of mainlining from how I understand it is in building a hub that provides even growth to all branches. Rather than having multiple branches feeding of the main trunk, mainlining divides the branching into 2 main feeder trunklines that can be extended to multiple heads, thus ensuring the even spread of growth to each side. I am just getting my feet wet with this summer mainline experiment so will only mainline train this round without a scrog net. I am already seeing how I could incorporate this into my next scrog grow and will look to combine both techniques this fall possibly. Thanks for checking in and running your blackjack scrog to give me some screened plantage to hold me over lol! Peace bro


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 18, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Scroggin is alot easier than it may seem. If you have any specific questions feel free to post em on here.
> 
> This is a pretty laid back journal so anyone who wants to, feel free to post questions, comments, criticisms.


You're a dick! 

Nice looking grow. Seen loads of scrog, but get how you feed the plants through as they grow, but do you fill the space completely, then flip, allowing the growth spurt of flower to take the already spread out branches straight up. or do fill the screen about 80% and allow the flip growth to fill it out, and then go up??


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 18, 2013)

Got my ho t5 today. Gonna set up a veg room since both hps are in use. Gonna start a Snowcap LA, Black Russian, Critical SSH and a God Bud tonight! On a good note looks like I'm gonna be laid off July 1-14! Bring it on! Lol


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 18, 2013)

Steelie, I used to work for a company that laid us off every summer, I enjoyed myself on Unemployment,,,and what is God Bud??? u got me interested 

I put some plants under my new HPS and did get some black contact paper on my bottles....

Where would I find the hvac tape? Hardware store? is it expensive? Thanks Lookin good my friend.


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 19, 2013)

I look forward to it every year as well Who. God bud is from BC Bud depot. I got the beans from attitude. Here's what they say about it.


BC Bud Depot Seeds 
BC God Bud A BC Bud Depot Cannabis Cup Winner for World's Best Indica, the BC God Bud packs some of the most powerful aroma and flavor findable on Planet Earth. A popular plant among professional cash croppers, these very dense and heavy crystal-coated buds, flavor and accompanying high, make for outer-body experiences. A BC Bud Depot multiple award winner, this is the indica that brought the cup home to Canada. Genetics: Indica 75/ Sativa 25 Flowering time: 55-70 days Harvest: mid October

ive never had it but it sounds great. I do have some Gods Gift which is amazing.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 20, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> You're a dick!
> 
> Nice looking grow. Seen loads of scrog, but get how you feed the plants through as they grow, but do you fill the space completely, then flip, allowing the growth spurt of flower to take the already spread out branches straight up. or do fill the screen about 80% and allow the flip growth to fill it out, and then go up??


You are a dick expert my friend so that means alot.  I usually shoot for around 60-75% screen coverage and train for the first week of flower to fill the screen area. After the 1st week I let them grow above the screen about 6 inches or so. Glad to see you back Hetty, you going to attempt a scrog with your new crop?




steeliesteve said:


> Got my ho t5 today. Gonna set up a veg room since both hps are in use. Gonna start a Snowcap LA, Black Russian, Critical SSH and a God Bud tonight! On a good note looks like I'm gonna be laid off July 1-14! Bring it on! Lol


Ok, you really have to start a journal now. I want to see all those girls, especially the SnoLA! Enjoy your little mini-vaca bro.




whocares100 said:


> Steelie, I used to work for a company that laid us off every summer, I enjoyed myself on Unemployment,,,and what is God Bud??? u got me interested
> 
> I put some plants under my new HPS and did get some black contact paper on my bottles....
> 
> Where would I find the hvac tape? Hardware store? is it expensive? Thanks Lookin good my friend.


Any hardware like Home Depot would have the hvac tape. Just look in the duct venting section. Works really good and stays stuck on really well.


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 20, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> You are a dick expert my friend so that means alot.  I usually shoot for around 60-75% screen coverage and train for the first week of flower to fill the screen area. After the 1st week I let them grow above the screen about 6 inches or so. Glad to see you back Hetty, you going to attempt a scrog with your new crop?


Thanks, that was roughly what I was thinking, I'm guessing it'll be trial and error with each strain till I get it right. Gonna scrog under my 250 for first time, which will also be first Depp water experiment. Gonna make up a square bamboo frame held to the tent poles with spring clips so I can move it up and down. Oh and i'll use garden string to make the screen at the spacing I want

Also just dong some drawings to get an idea for my bigger soil pots i'll put under my 400, with a 4 bamboo vertical struts in each corner of the pot (round pots, but you get what i mean) with just 2 horizontal bamboo's straddling them and use these for guidance, and possibly string across. This is because they will be 2 sat strains, which I am used to, and these 2 n particular are supposed to be vicious in the first few weeks of flower, so they will allow more options for training then a screen, and possible end up with a load of main stems, rather then a screen.

Just trying to pop 3 seeds in rockwool, a little worried as am used to using peat pellets and know just how moist to keep them without drowning the seeds etc...but i'm sure they be fine...well I hope


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 20, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Thanks, that was roughly what I was thinking, I'm guessing it'll be trial and error with each strain till I get it right. Gonna scrog under my 250 for first time, which will also be first Depp water experiment. Gonna make up a square bamboo frame held to the tent poles with spring clips so I can move it up and down. Oh and i'll use garden string to make the screen at the spacing I want
> 
> Also just dong some drawings to get an idea for my bigger soil pots i'll put under my 400, with a 4 bamboo vertical struts in each corner of the pot (round pots, but you get what i mean) with just 2 horizontal bamboo's straddling them and use these for guidance, and possibly string across. This is because they will be 2 sat strains, which I am used to, and these 2 n particular are supposed to be vicious in the first few weeks of flower, so they will allow more options for training then a screen, and possible end up with a load of main stems, rather then a screen.
> 
> Just trying to pop 3 seeds in rockwool, a little worried as am used to using peat pellets and know just how moist to keep them without drowning the seeds etc...but i'm sure they be fine...well I hope


Good deal man, looking forward to your 250 scrog. Really helps to maximize the 250's light coverage and keep the plants short and compact. Just set your screens at a manageable height, somewhere between 6-12 inches works great.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 21, 2013)

The 3 test subjects are responding well to the mainline experiments. I am pushing the training faster than I probably should, but I have a couple reasons for doing so. First I want to try and keep each plant's height and overall footprint as small as possible. I will only have about 16-20 inches at the very maximum for these girls to stretch so I see some LST, cropping and canopy shaping in my future. Second, I really want to flip these girls soon. Next weeks temps are forecasting up over 90F and there will be little cooldown as July starts to ramp up. I have already dropped them to 17hrs light and may drop them to 15.5 next week. 

In the growth department B. Russian definitely is leading the way. She has been the most robust since germination and I have been hacking the shit out of her with little recovery time and she is just tanking right through it. I have topped her again to 8 heads against my better judgement, and probably sooner than I should have, but I want to give those new branches some incentive to grow. Plus it is almost addicting watching those future colas multiply! She is nice and healthy and should respond nicely with 8 fast growing heads. The first 3 pics were taken before I decided to top her and the fourth pic shows the topped branch.




















Maz x GWS is looking nice with her 6 new tops fighting to grow. The bottom node on each side has been the fastest growing and I think tomorrow I will tie the 3 nodes apart and spread them out a bit. She is also looking good and has me a bit worried about how much training she will need to keep her even. 
















NL x Skunk is the lone girl to stay at 4 heads like I originally planned for all 3. She looks great, her arms are thick and strong as hell and her 4 new heads are really starting to show some growth. It's going to be an interesting challenge keeping all three even I think. Really enjoying this mainline training though, very precise and methodical unlike the somewhat randomness of a scrog.
















The scary, possibly all male/hermie/nightmare seedlings. I really hope at least one clone each of the girls roots successfully. I am already thinking about cutting the secondary grow down to 3-4 rather than six. Could be zero if clones don't root and these seedlings go wrong. 







Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking fantastic Stoney


----------



## Darth Budder (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey Stone, 

Lovin this grow. I read up on mainlining and you are right, it does just seem to make sense. I am going to train my mommys like this now. Got my first mommy in the strongman pose right now !

DB


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 21, 2013)

Awesome progress stone. The Black Russian is looking perfect in my opinion - don't think you pruned to 8 too early. Looks like MxGWS is going to be a challenge. I guess some strains just take better to the technique and other's fight you on it! I would let those girls veg at least a few days maybe a week if possible before moving into flower if that's the plan.

Kudos buddy!!


Aaaarghhh: 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to stoneslacker again.



*


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

Do you have a good link on mainlining plz m8. I wanna do a bit of research before trying it on my Sannies Herijuana... a certain post on this thread perhaps. forgive my laziness and googling it could throw up any old shit. thanks in advance.


----------



## Darth Budder (Jun 21, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> Do you have a good link on mainlining plz m8. I wanna do a bit of research before trying it on my Sannies Herijuana... a certain post on this thread perhaps. forgive my laziness and googling it could throw up any old shit. thanks in advance.


Here is the one I liked. 
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 21, 2013)

Flip time now if height is a concern for you Stone, you`re good to go now. The B Russian will go nuts after flip and you`ll be able to train them into place until week 3-4. Yankee`s right, she looks very good, not trained too early at all. The others could also flower now, you`re doing a nice job with your testers mate 

KC


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 21, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking fantastic Stoney


Thanks Easty, they definitely are coming along pretty nice. Always nice to have some success when trying out something new. Hope to have some nice bud pRon coming up soon.




Darth Budder said:


> Hey Stone,
> 
> Lovin this grow. I read up on mainlining and you are right, it does just seem to make sense. I am going to train my mommys like this now. Got my first mommy in the strongman pose right now !
> 
> DB


Thanks DB. Ya the concept of mainline training is really becoming more and more apparent as the girls progress. Really starting see how even the growth is on both sides of the manifold. I'll be sure to check on your progress mate, if I can help feel free to ask, and I'm sure KC and Yankee would be happy to assist also, they both have alot more experience to offer.




yankeegreen said:


> Awesome progress stone. The Black Russian is looking perfect in my opinion - don't think you pruned to 8 too early. Looks like MxGWS is going to be a challenge. I guess some strains just take better to the technique and other's fight you on it! I would let those girls veg at least a few days maybe a week if possible before moving into flower if that's the plan.
> 
> Kudos buddy!!
> 
> ...


Hey Yankee! Thanks for the encouraging words, nice to know I didn't jump the gun too soon. Seems to me in order to make the new heads grow faster they need to be pruned, but there is a balancing act between letting them get some growth and distance themselves from each other a bit. My plan is to let them veg and bond them down and out horizontally all next week and see where we stand. Hoping by the end of this week, early next week my clones will be rooted and I can get them potted and in the grow cab. We'll see, my cloning station is a bit ghetto so I'm not too optimistic at this point. May look into making a DIY aerocloner in the future. Thanks for checking in and helping guide me along the way mate, very much appreciated. 




DrOfWelshMagic said:


> Do you have a good link on mainlining plz m8. I wanna do a bit of research before trying it on my Sannies Herijuana... a certain post on this thread perhaps. forgive my laziness and googling it could throw up any old shit. thanks in advance.


Hey Dr. W. The mainline thread DB posted is the place to start mate. Lots of info there, but quite a few posts to search thru. Both KC https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/640014-kuckcanucks-cataract-kush-grow-3-a.html and Yankee https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/646028-mainline-wwxbb.html have great mainline threads with nice example pics to help guide you along.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 21, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Flip time now if height is a concern for you Stone, you`re good to go now. The B Russian will go nuts after flip and you`ll be able to train them into place until week 3-4. Yankee`s right, she looks very good, not trained too early at all. The others could also flower now, you`re doing a nice job with your testers mate
> 
> KC


Thanks bro. I would really like to flip now but I am still holding out hope for a couple clones to root so I am going to hold off for another week I think. Hoping to combine some LST and cropping to manage the B. Russian as like you, I believe she is going to go nuts once I flip. Can't wait to see it tho! Either way, clones or no clones, I will be flipping within 7-10 days I think. Just would like a couple clones of the B. Russian and Maz x GWS at least, in case one of them turns out to be absolute fire! Thanks for checking in on me mate, your experience and comments are always welcome! Peace


----------



## Darth Budder (Jun 21, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks DB. Ya the concept of mainline training is really becoming more and more apparent as the girls progress. Really starting see how even the growth is on both sides of the manifold. I'll be sure to check on your progress mate, if I can help feel free to ask, and I'm sure KC and Yankee would be happy to assist also, they both have alot more experience to offer.


Thanks Stone, I appreciate it. I am 2 days behind on my week 5 update, been too busy to get up there and take pics. Havin a lot of fun and learning a lot. This is by far the most rewarding hobby i have ever had in so many ways. 

DB


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey Dr. W. The mainline thread DB posted is the place to start mate. Lots of info there, but quite a few posts to search thru. Both KC https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/640014-kuckcanucks-cataract-kush-grow-3-a.html and Yankee https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/646028-mainline-wwxbb.html have great mainline threads with nice example pics to help guide you along.


 thanks dude, got me some catching up to do... lol



Darth Budder said:


> Here is the one I liked.
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


again thanks mate!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 21, 2013)

Alright! Made a modification to my ghetto cloner and added some perlite to the bottom. I think this has made all the difference. The first set of clones I took on the 10th and the 12th have not yet rooted, although I believe all 3 first tops are close to shooting roots. The second set of B. Russian clones I took on the 13th are both showing nice roots as is one of the NL x Skunk secondary clones. None of the Maz x GWS are showing roots but I think the first top I took is really close and should be nice and rooted in a couple days. I added the perlite about a day or two after taking the second set of clones and it really helped keep the moisture level nice and consistent. 

Overview of the ghetto cloner







B. Russian twins











Lone NL x Skunk rooter






Transplanting these 3 tonight and hopefully at least one of the Maz clones in the next couple days. Depending on growth after the transplant I may even try to top and train these girls for 2. Peace


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 21, 2013)

that's kinda what I do with them only mine are in rockwool cubes and still in the tray so just the hole is exposed to the moist perlite, think i'll bury them like you...


----------



## Downinit (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey stone looking beautiful my man!! I hear u about the 90* temps, it was 90-91 last week but felt like 100*. Anyway, I have a question to the thred? Has anyone ever grown g-13 pineapple express?? On seed finder says flowing time is 52-62 days... I'm now at day 70. Things look to still be growing cause I'm having to add strings to hold the weight of limbs!! I'm using a scope and looks like she still needs more time. Wondering if this may be due to all the training... Thoughts, anyone! Sorry to highjack ur thread man but I know I'll get the best advise in here!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 21, 2013)

Downinit said:


> Hey stone looking beautiful my man!! I hear u about the 90* temps, it was 90-91 last week but felt like 100*. Anyway, I have a question to the thred? Has anyone ever grown g-13 pineapple express?? On seed finder says flowing time is 52-62 days... I'm now at day 70. Things look to still be growing cause I'm having to add strings to hold the weight of limbs!! I'm using a scope and looks like she still needs more time. Wondering if this may be due to all the training... Thoughts, anyone! Sorry to highjack ur thread man but I know I'll get the best advise in here!


Hey Down my buddy is growing G13's PE right now. They average about 65 days in his flower room under 4 1000w HPS. She is a bit sativa dom so if you got an extreme sativa pheno she may go longer. These homemade beans I have are from his PE he tried selfing. Although I have noticed some SOG's and single cola plants do finish a bit faster so the training might have slowed her but not alot IMO.


----------



## Downinit (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice!!!!! Thanks brotha, that makes me feel a lot better!!! Thanks so much for the speedy reply too man! I'm only using 380w of led. Everything is healthy though. Ur mailing is insane bro!!!  I'm still try to perfect scrog in DWC, but so far it's looking like 6 maybe 7 onces so I can't complain... Thanks again!!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm going boating with some friends tomorrow, buddy has a nice fountain. Used to be a good time till I seen this video.
[video=youtube;rWqlFCQB8xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWqlFCQB8xU[/video]

Haha. That video still makes me laugh!


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 21, 2013)

My clones seem to do better with perlite too, I use the jiffy pots and perlite with an airstone and pump.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 21, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha that video always makes me giggle like a school girl stoney, fuckin love it!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jun 22, 2013)

Cool video mate. Feeling a little hungover right now but that did make me laugh


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 22, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> My clones seem to do better with perlite too, I use the jiffy pots and perlite with an airstone and pump.


Are jiffy pots the expandable pellets like this? And do you keep a full rez with water to aerate? Sounds interesting who, I really think the perlite helped the clones to root and sounds like you have had success using it too. Would love to see some pics of your clone setup. Take care who.




eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha ha that video always makes me giggle like a school girl stoney, fuckin love it!





Chipper Pig said:


> Cool video mate. Feeling a little hungover right now but that did make me laugh


Such bad karma to post that video and laugh before I went boating today. Buddy threw something in his lower unit today and had to get towed in from 2 miles out on Lake Huron. Longest 2 miles I have ever traveled, had sherrifs on our nuts "concerned for our safety" they claim, but as soon as they seen we were legit they motored out without a care whether we got back or not. Between the cops and breaking down I barely even got a chance to do anything other than get a nasty sunburn and near heatsroke.  I really need to remember what a bitch karma is next time.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 22, 2013)

Well got some good news and bad news in the grow cab. Good news is out of 9 clones (3 each) 7 have rooted. Two of the NL did not root, the main top and one of the secondary ones. Both will probably still root in the next couple days but I do have 2 of the BR and 2 of the Maz to go along with 1 NL. I have weeded out all but one of the PE seedlings. If one of the NL clones root I still might get rid of her after what happened today....

NL x Skunk is the first to visit the infirmary.  She split both of her new heads on one side and they were hanging by a thread. She is not very limber at all, and looks to be sensitive to training down. The other side shows the start of some trauma but no split thankfully. I am going to have to devise a way to support her damaged heads and still control her height as I'm not able to train the heads down at this point. I used a twist tie to brace both her heads tight to the branch in hopes she will reattach with little issues. 

















Maz x GWS is looking excellent. She is very stout and bushy, and her heads are developing decently. She is nice and green and responding to training very well. I am glad I was able to root at least one clone of this and more than thankful all 3 were good. I will drop one of these and a B. Russian to one of my buddys who is looking to retire a Nirvana Chrystal and a Serious Seeds Double Dutch that he is tiring of. Good news if either turn out real good as I will have future access. 













Black Russian is looking very nice! She has really been a simple girl to train and has responded to mainlining smashingly. All 8 heads are showing very even growth and are bonding downwards nicely. Hopefully with some coaxing and cropping I will keep her even through stretch.












Group shot and the in flux SOG. Not sure what I am trying to do here, I know that I won't have room for all these. But that won't stop me from trying.  I think that the PE will have to go and that will give me a few more configuration options. IDK if I flip early next week the clone scrog will not get very large at all which could be good and bad. I'll see how they look into next week and go from there. I think I am going to go on a nature hike and drop off 3 PE seedlings I have into the woods somewhere when the weather chills a bit next weekend. 











Thanks for checking in. Peace all


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 23, 2013)

Beauty so far stone. Sorry to hear about your training trauma but sounds like you were right on top of the triage. It does seem like some strains lend themselves better to this technique than others, even early on in the training. Glad to hear the cuttings have mostly rooted - I might hit you up for a Maz x GWS cutting one day


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 23, 2013)

Looking great in there Stone, if you didn`t have to repair something in your first ML run, you ain`t learning . The girls are looking ready for flower nearly, look loaded with N. Keep it up mate! Puff, puff, pass ---> Purple Kush morning joints 

KC


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 23, 2013)

Im sure she will heal up just fine. Looks like youre doing a great job.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 23, 2013)

I have to agree with K.C., you're just not learning if you're not doing some type of harm. Funny how that works. I've noticed that with ML the plants have a special need for extra P as well as K. Working with a plant that has such little foliage to support it's vital functions with enough energy seems to put it in a spot of need for extra P & K. Follow me for a minute, I think the extra P for the roots to grow and uptake an amount of nutrients that a plant that's being robbed of all it's sugars and N stored in the leafs is pretty important, and a larger amount of K I found really helps with all the pinching, topping and bending of the girl to withstand the damage and bounce back without a problem. Of course silica plays a crucial role as well in keeping your plant healthy and resistant to the stresses. I know alot of you use P/K 13-14, I like to use R.O. HPK and G.O. Bio-Bud for the same reasons and have found applying such products in low doses during a long vegging period can play a critical role in keeping your girls growing on top and under the soil quite happily. After starting to experiment with such methods I was pulling out the root balls and noticing an explosion of growth in the root system inbetween Xplants. E.J. has a product called Meta K that is an organic potassium that also works very well for this type of use. I just wanted to spread a litle info I have been working on for a while and compiling. I'm sure you all know how this works, but I just wanted to remind of such importance of these vital ingredients in a plants metabolism. Take it easy everybody and the garden is mighty impressive Stone. Peace out.


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 23, 2013)

Stone, I just use a folgers can like u do, I put a hydro basket in it and fill it with perlite and airate, I stick the clones in there, just an inch of water above the perlite, and life the basket to see if they have rooted, the perlite helps hold them up, when I use the jiffy pots, I use a bigger container, right now I don't have a lot going so no need for something bigger to clone


----------



## StevieStoner (Jun 23, 2013)

Good stuff SS! Those girls are getting big FAST!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 23, 2013)

yankeegreen said:


> Beauty so far stone. Sorry to hear about your training trauma but sounds like you were right on top of the triage. It does seem like some strains lend themselves better to this technique than others, even early on in the training. Glad to hear the cuttings have mostly rooted - I might hit you up for a Maz x GWS cutting one day


Hey Yankee, ya I definitely hope I got to her in time. She will be on a strict, no-training regimen till I get some healing out of her, then I will try more cropping and a lighter round of LST. I am going to give her a couple days to heal and see what she accepts for training. Glad the cutting rooted myself mate, was worried about running those homemade beans a little and now I'll end up with 2 of the big girls cuttings each for the SOG. I have a good feeling on this Maz x GWS too, can't wait to see how she does. ATB mate.




KushCanuck said:


> Looking great in there Stone, if you didn`t have to repair something in your first ML run, you ain`t learning . The girls are looking ready for flower nearly, look loaded with N. Keep it up mate! Puff, puff, pass ---> Purple Kush morning joints
> 
> KC


Wouldn't be a grow for me period if I didn't damage or permanently mutilate one of the girls. Always seem to somehow dismember one plant each run, luckily wasn't a full beheading this round so hope there's a good chance to save her. I am definitely going to take your advice and flip this week for sure. A few days for NL to heal and the SOG sisters to adapt, then I'll put them through sensory deprivation torture (ok really just no light for 36hrs) then flip em over under the MH still. Hope to limit stretch a bit, but I've seen it work both ways, really think it is just strain and pheno dependent more than anything. Will try some cropping though if things get all wacked out in there. Purple Kush doobies sound good for the evening time too mate! Match you with some Lemon Skunk bongs  Puff, puff, pass brotha.




steeliesteve said:


> Im sure she will heal up just fine. Looks like youre doing a great job.


I'm hoping so SS. I think I caught her in time and her tops are not wilting at all, so I am optimistic. The training has gone very well so far, getting to experience 3 different versions of the mainline method. Just hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew by taking the BR and Maz past 4 heads. But had to go with the Maz when she showed the triploid, so no regrets...yet! Peace bro




mycomaster said:


> I have to agree with K.C., you're just not learning if you're not doing some type of harm. Funny how that works. I've noticed that with ML the plants have a special need for extra P as well as K. Working with a plant that has such little foliage to support it's vital functions with enough energy seems to put it in a spot of need for extra P & K. Follow me for a minute, I think the extra P for the roots to grow and uptake an amount of nutrients that a plant that's being robbed of all it's sugars and N stored in the leafs is pretty important, and a larger amount of K I found really helps with all the pinching, topping and bending of the girl to withstand the damage and bounce back without a problem. Of course silica plays a crucial role as well in keeping your plant healthy and resistant to the stresses. I know alot of you use P/K 13-14, I like to use R.O. HPK and G.O. Bio-Bud for the same reasons and have found applying such products in low doses during a long vegging period can play a critical role in keeping your girls growing on top and under the soil quite happily. After starting to experiment with such methods I was pulling out the root balls and noticing an explosion of growth in the root system inbetween Xplants. E.J. has a product called Meta K that is an organic potassium that also works very well for this type of use. I just wanted to spread a litle info I have been working on for a while and compiling. I'm sure you all know how this works, but I just wanted to remind of such importance of these vital ingredients in a plants metabolism. Take it easy everybody and the garden is mighty impressive Stone. Peace out.


Hey myco thanks for the great observations mate. I agree that a plant that is being trained in this method could benefit from some extra P/K but it really becomes a balancing act between how much is available and how much the plant can process. Depending on growing method and medium, the ease at which a plant can uptake certain elements is different at varying levels of ph. The main difference being soil and some soiless mixes needing a higher ph than a DWC or other hydro system. Nitrogen, iron and some other nutes are more easily obtained at lower ph levels whereas P/K both, along with either Ca or Mag have a higher ph sweet zone. Many times a grower will address a deficiency or overfert with either overflushing and underfeeding, or just plain overfeeding. Often a small adjustment in ph can make all the difference. Thanks for stopping in and offering some great advice and discussion points myco. ATB mate.




whocares100 said:


> Stone, I just use a folgers can like u do, I put a hydro basket in it and fill it with perlite and airate, I stick the clones in there, just an inch of water above the perlite, and life the basket to see if they have rooted, the perlite helps hold them up, when I use the jiffy pots, I use a bigger container, right now I don't have a lot going so no need for something bigger to clone


So in a sense it is a modified aerocloner. The airstone stays submerged if I am understanding right so that should work really well. From what I've seen aerocloners work great. Nice harvest on WoH earlier by the way. Props Mrs. Greenthumb. 




StevieStoner said:


> Good stuff SS! Those girls are getting big FAST!


Thanks SS! The torture of training has definitely limited some of their growth thank god or I would be grown out. Hempy- get it, try it, love it. How you managing in the blackjack jungle over there man? Can't wait to see your pheno start to show off!


----------



## StevieStoner (Jun 24, 2013)

I hear ya man. I wish my girl stopped stretching for a lil I'm almost out of space lol. I got about a foot left in height so I should be in the clear, knock on wood. Couldn't agree more I love the Hempy, I don't think I'll be trying any other medium for a while.


----------



## Caddywampus (Jun 24, 2013)

Damn Stone they looking sexy as hell! I am definately going to have to try an indica strain here soon . Can't wait to see how they do in flowering


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 25, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> I hear ya man. I wish my girl stopped stretching for a lil I'm almost out of space lol. I got about a foot left in height so I should be in the clear, knock on wood. Couldn't agree more I love the Hempy, I don't think I'll be trying any other medium for a while.


Bit worried about stretch myself, I really don't have much overhead room. Going to err on the side of caution and flip em early.




Caddywampus said:


> Damn Stone they looking sexy as hell! I am definately going to have to try an indica strain here soon . Can't wait to see how they do in flowering


Thanks for checkin in Caddy. You won't have to wait too long mate...

The girls got a fairly heavy feeding tonight, compared to the lightweight mixes I've been giving them. With some careful monitoring and draining of rez's I have been able to keep all 9 plants drying out at really close to the same time. Feeding about every 3 days which is exactly where I like to be in my intervals. I have not been leaving much in the rez at this time though, and will start to bump up the amount of rez volume I leave. 

The lights are going down tomorrow morning at 9 and will stay off till the official start of flower at 9 p.m. Wednesday. Breeder flowering times on all 3 are around 55-65 days so should be right around 9-10 weeks. We're off like a prom dress!

Last pic of veg.


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 25, 2013)

Can't believe how fast this is going! I'm really excited to see how the ML turns out! Whatever you're doing, they seem to love it!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 25, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Can't believe how fast this is going! I'm really excited to see how the ML turns out! Whatever you're doing, they seem to love it!


You and me both bro. First day of flower tomorrow will mark the 37th day from seed, 33rd from sprout. Not too bad and 6 rooted clones to boot. If I had a better idea of how much stretch I'll get with the mainline, I'd be a bit more inclined to let them veg for a bit longer. All 3 are looking really healthy so I should get a problem free stretch period to judge for future indica mainline attempts. Have some plans to attempt a mainline/scrog of some sativas, probably like the Paradise seeds champions mix, I really like the nebula and the other 2 sound outstanding too https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-sativa-champion-mix/prod_3394.html. All 3 have around the same flower time so they sound like good candidates. 

Of course that will be after my kush mainline attempt this fall. 2 subjects reserved already for that grow, as I got another freebie from a friend. Both these are good subjects for my first kush attempt I think, still working out the 3rd. Here are the 2 already reserved 
World of Seeds Legend Collection Afghan Kush Special https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds-legend-collection-afghan-kush-special/prod_2784.html 
World of Seeds Landraces Pakistan Valley https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds-landraces-pakistan-valley-feminized/prod_2781.html

Thinking about adding one of these 2 and keeping it a World of Seeds grow. World of Seeds Legend Collection Mazar Kush https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/orld-of-seeds-legend-collection-mazar-kush/prod_2787.html 
World of Seeds Medical Collection Afghan Kush x Black Domina https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds-medical-collection-afghan-kush-x-black-domina/prod_2794.html

Ill make a decision after I see how the World of Seeds Maz x GWS turns out. Peace


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 25, 2013)

They do sound good. Im not a sativa guy myself, but my wife likes them. Might have to keep them in mind for her.


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 25, 2013)

Stone, Thanks, yes a modified cloner, I do not have a lot of room so small scale works for me...I can run 2 off one pump if I want...

The girls are looking great are they feminized or wait and see?


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 25, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> You and me both bro. First day of flower tomorrow will mark the 37th day from seed, 33rd from sprout. Not too bad and 6 rooted clones to boot.* If I had a better idea of how much stretch I'll get with the mainline, I'd be a bit more inclined to let them veg for a bit longer.* All 3 are looking really healthy so I should get a problem free stretch period to judge for future indica mainline attempts. Have some plans to attempt a mainline/scrog of some sativas, probably like the Paradise seeds champions mix, I really like the nebula and the other 2 sound outstanding too https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-sativa-champion-mix/prod_3394.html. All 3 have around the same flower time so they sound like good candidates.
> 
> Of course that will be after my kush mainline attempt this fall. 2 subjects reserved already for that grow, as I got another freebie from a friend. Both these are good subjects for my first kush attempt I think, still working out the 3rd. Here are the 2 already reserved
> World of Seeds Legend Collection Afghan Kush Special https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds-legend-collection-afghan-kush-special/prod_2784.html
> ...


**Addressing bold** You`re the master of your stretch if you flip soon Stone ... tying to the pot to form your ring per say will be how you keep it down. Anything that goes unfavourably tall in the first 2-3 week I bend and supercrop, stunts the head and lets everything catch up. 

As far as the strains ... did I hear you have a Kush hole to fill ... !? I got something I think you`ll like! 

KC


----------



## psilocybindude (Jun 26, 2013)

Insert "The usual dick riding!"


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 26, 2013)

So I am making a major change this round. Ive decided to try a soil run and am in the process of buying the ingredients for Subs super soil. Im still gonna have a couple hempys of course lol. Looking to see what differences there are, see how quality compares. Not gonna lie, I like the sounds of straight water all the way through. Having a problem with seeds this round, really getting pissed. So far the Black Russian is the only one to make it. My C99 broke soil and died, my Critical S.S.H has some kind of fungus/mold on her so I tossed her. My 2 SnowLAnds never broke soil along with the God Bud. I havent given up on the SL's, they were started later than the rest. The wife and I picked out 3 new ones to start tonight. They are (drum roll please) Darkstar by TH Seeds (sounds amazing), Lemon Kush by Female Seeds(had to do a kush after drooling over all of KC's strains!) and another Critical S.S.H. by Delicious Seeds(wifes favorite). Sorry for the novel SS, frustrated and stoned. puff puff pass---> Gods Gift joint


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2013)

Unreal Stoney, they've grown heaps in just the few days ive been away! Awesome bro


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 26, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> Stone, Thanks, yes a modified cloner, I do not have a lot of room so small scale works for me...I can run 2 off one pump if I want...
> 
> The girls are looking great are they feminized or wait and see?


Sounds like it works great Who. Small scale is true growing in my opinion, let's you focus the proper attention to each individual plant. They are all feminized seeds so no waiting to see, the show starts tonight




KushCanuck said:


> **Addressing bold** You`re the master of your stretch if you flip soon Stone ... tying to the pot to form your ring per say will be how you keep it down. Anything that goes unfavourably tall in the first 2-3 week I bend and supercrop, stunts the head and lets everything catch up.
> 
> As far as the strains ... did I hear you have a Kush hole to fill ... !? I got something I think you`ll like!
> 
> KC


Thanks brotha, agree with you that flipping now helps to ensure that I can manage the stretch somewhat. I'm all ears when you talk kush mate, let me know what you're thinking.




psilocybindude said:


> Insert "The usual dick riding!"


LMAO Psilo! I haven't even been able to put that much effort in lately, been so damn busy and wore out from this heat. Gotta get around to a bunch of journals.


steeliesteve said:


> So I am making a major change this round. Ive decided to try a soil run and am in the process of buying the ingredients for Subs super soil. Im still gonna have a couple hempys of course lol. Looking to see what differences there are, see how quality compares. Not gonna lie, I like the sounds of straight water all the way through. Having a problem with seeds this round, really getting pissed. So far the Black Russian is the only one to make it. My C99 broke soil and died, my Critical S.S.H has some kind of fungus/mold on her so I tossed her. My 2 SnowLAnds never broke soil along with the God Bud. I havent given up on the SL's, they were started later than the rest. The wife and I picked out 3 new ones to start tonight. They are (drum roll please) Darkstar by TH Seeds (sounds amazing), Lemon Kush by Female Seeds(had to do a kush after drooling over all of KC's strains!) and another Critical S.S.H. by Delicious Seeds(wifes favorite). Sorry for the novel SS, frustrated and stoned. puff puff pass---> Gods Gift joint


Man that is unbelievably crappy about the seeds SS. Two or three not making it would be bad luck, that number is like you punched a baby in your past life bad luck! How are you germing them? And are you using rooter cubes, either rapid rooters or rockwool? Try my germing process out, I have near 100% success bro! Sounds like you do too, just a bad run for you.

My buddy grows in all organic soil and loves it, it's all about what you like and your comfort zone I think. IMO quality is the same as mine, maybe slightly better taste but that is debatable not certain. Production is where the difference is very noticeable, I pull the same or more weight off plants a fraction the size of his. 




eastcoastmo said:


> Unreal Stoney, they've grown heaps in just the few days ive been away! Awesome bro


They sure have Easty! They are growing so fast I got scared into flipping them! Lol just making sure I can manage the stretch, not too familiar with how an unscreened plant stretches anymore. The stretch should already be slightly apparent tonight when the lights come back on to start flower, can't wait to see them! Peace bro


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 26, 2013)

Sitting at my coffee table right now putting a package together for ya Stone ... Puff, puff, pass ---> PK + Burmese joints , I`ll be in touch 

KC


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 26, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Sitting at my coffee table right now putting a package together for ya Stone ... Puff, puff, pass ---> PK + Burmese joints , I`ll be in touch
> 
> KC


Hey I want one too!!!!


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 26, 2013)

Had a go at making a screen last night, and left it on the coffee table. When my wife got home today she asked what it was. "a screen to keep my plant level", she looked confused. Showed her your avatar pic, and she got it. Your work is now literally "textbook" stuff


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 26, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Sitting at my coffee table right now putting a package together for ya Stone ... Puff, puff, pass ---> PK + Burmese joints , I`ll be in touch
> 
> KC


SWEET! Got that waking up early Christmas morning as a kid feeling! You the man bro. We're not worthy, we're not worthy!
kiss-ass



Hettyman said:


> Had a go at making a screen last night, and left it on the coffee table. When my wife got home today she asked what it was. "a screen to keep my plant level", she looked confused. Showed her your avatar pic, and she got it. Your work is now literally "textbook" stuff


Did you go with the pvc frame? That's a great way if you did, I just seen you linked your journal in the 250. Heading over there to follow mate, looking forward to it.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 26, 2013)

this is an mazing thread second newb grow is hempy! thank you stone for the inspiration!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 26, 2013)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> this is an mazing thread second newb grow is hempy! thank you stone for the inspiration!


Thanks mggm! Lol that's a palindrome! Appreciate the great comment mate. The basics of my hempy method are buried in this thread somewhere, I think page 38 or 39, and you can also find it on my profile page in the journal entries. Ask away if I can help with any advice. Peace.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 26, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks mggm! Lol that's a palindrome! Appreciate the great comment mate. The basics of my hempy method are buried in this thread somewhere, I think page 38 or 39, and you can also find it on my profile page in the journal entries. Ask away if I can help with any advice. Peace.


Oh trust me I know I have been through this whole thread start to finish more then once so much info in here, its all textbook like hettyman said. Ive got my seeds germed and popped in the humidity dome perlite on the bottom, on top of a heat mat (got it on a timer so not too hot) coco pellets on top of them and a little perlite on top of the 8 girls (5 vanilla kush, 1 cheese, 1 auto + critical all feminized and 1 bag seed) to try to keep the roots dark. all are germed and popping through the perlite. got all my hempy cups made and 4 out of the 8 3 gallon hempys. very excited to get growin!


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 26, 2013)

Stone ya crack me up...*We're off like a prom dress!*

Can't wait to see the show...OH BTW I brought popcorn in case anyone gets the munchies...


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 26, 2013)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Oh trust me I know I have been through this whole thread start to finish more then once so much info in here, its all textbook like hettyman said. Ive got my seeds germed and popped in the humidity dome perlite on the bottom, on top of a heat mat (got it on a timer so not too hot) coco pellets on top of them and a little perlite on top of the 8 girls (5 vanilla kush, 1 cheese, 1 auto + critical all feminized and 1 bag seed) to try to keep the roots dark. all are germed and popping through the perlite. got all my hempy cups made and 4 out of the 8 3 gallon hempys. very excited to get growin!


Great to hear that man. How do you plan on mixing the auto and the regular photos? I'm sure you have it figured out, love your choices too. Cheese is always a good choice, which breeder? Good to see you trying the hempy way, I'll start you off with the same advice I tell everyone, let her dry out real good between waterings and feedings. You want that bucket to be light before you water. I'm always more than happy to help out if I can too. 




whocares100 said:


> Stone ya crack me up...*We're off like a prom dress!*
> 
> Can't wait to see the show...OH BTW I brought popcorn in case anyone gets the munchies...


I gotta quit saying that, I have a daughter who is not too many years away from prom. And it will be like this scene when her date comes! 

[video=youtube;n_cKcXIxqrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_cKcXIxqrg[/video]


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 26, 2013)

OMFG, That was hysterical!!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 26, 2013)

Day one of Flower started at 930 tonight! I am shocked at the growth during the dark period, more than I even predicted. I am going to be one training mofo the next couple weeks.  Got a lot of pics to dump on you guys right now. Lets hit it

*Shocking growth in 36hrs! *











*Black Russian*
B. Russian is a beast, that's why Steelie's busted thru the soil no problem! She is very consistent and is keeping very even. I have trained all her heads out from the center for now, still not sure what her best config will be. She is definitely exploding in growth though, lots of nice new green everywhere. 

Couple pics before he latest round of training










All tied up & shot of her mini-me's










*Northern Lights x Skunk *
NL x Skunk is recovering very nice from her trauma. She is already starting to become a bit unmanageable as I don't want to risk tying down too hard on her. She got a nice bit of new growth herself. I may have to crop her as I think she will gain quite a bit of height.

Pre-training











Post training and mini's 












*
Mazar x Great White Shark
*Maz is the shorty of the bunch. She is definitely staying nice and even and training may not be as hard as anticipated. We shall see though, got a whole stretch period to find out. She has really tight node spacing and has really started to shoot new growth everywhere. She would be an excellent SCRoG candidate. I have cropped her middle growth and will begin to remove it once she adapts to the light change and gets a bit of growth.

Pre-training












Same pattern, same routine.












Edit: Forgot the group shots at the end. ( I did say alot of pics)





&#8203;






I'll keep them under the MH for just a few days then throw in the HPS Sunday or Monday. Peace all


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking great there Stone ... would think you`ve done that before ... . You trained the triploid the way I would have, now I`ll have something to look forward to after my harvest!  ATB bro,

KC


----------



## psilocybindude (Jun 27, 2013)

Looking great man you must have a black belt in bondage, I'm really hoping this works out well for you because if it does I'm really thinking about ditching my screens and trying this technique out, in my current grow i've really noticed a big difference in the out side edges of my screens, my original plan was to rotate my crates in the closet to achieve a light mover like effect, but i have failed to do so and the results will be sparse buds on the out side of my screens, but if i had plants that were naturally scrogish like these look like they will be it would be much less of a hassle to rotate them.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 27, 2013)

Fricken awesome bro, they look unreal mate


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 27, 2013)

Great show bro! Absolutely LOVE the way Blacky's shaping up! Seeing your updates is just as satisfying as opening my tent up every night. Keep it up.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 27, 2013)

those ladies are looking great! The Cheese strain is from Dinafem I got these about a year ago so I was worried if they would even germ but all made it out now just waiting on the seedlings to pop up and trying to make sure I don't drown them with my newb grower A.D.D. you give me far more credit stone I have no idea yet what I am going to do with the auto. I had gotten it as a freebie and was not sure if it was auto flower or a cross of some kind called auto. I guess I will have to play that one by ear and possibly cull. really want to avoid any of that plant euthanasia if possible but hey sometimes the needs of the many and all that . hmm now lets see if I can figure out how to give some rep on here..... EDIT: Appears I am far too newb to give rep


----------



## whocares100 (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow looks great Stone, can't wait to see the rest of the grow...


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 27, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Looking great there Stone ... would think you`ve done that before ... . You trained the triploid the way I would have, now I`ll have something to look forward to after my harvest!  ATB bro,
> 
> KC


Definitely feels very familiar to me. I don't think I could do a grow without training, would feel lost and anxious to do something. Think it was Leader you said started out triploid? Well lets hope I don't mess her up too bad and we get to see the 6-header in her full glory. I am thinking about letting them grow vertical from here and working out the stretch with some cropping and praying. I did some slight cropping on the NL's undamaged side before flipping, and it seemed to help keep her even a bit so far. Loving this mainline growing mate, appreciate the nudge.




psilocybindude said:


> Looking great man you must have a black belt in bondage, I'm really hoping this works out well for you because if it does I'm really thinking about ditching my screens and trying this technique out, in my current grow i've really noticed a big difference in the out side edges of my screens, my original plan was to rotate my crates in the closet to achieve a light mover like effect, but i have failed to do so and the results will be sparse buds on the out side of my screens, but if i had plants that were naturally scrogish like these look like they will be it would be much less of a hassle to rotate them.


I can really see how training this way could really work out well in a scrog setup. Very even growth among the branches would mean easier training to fill the outer edges of the screen. Whenever I flower my scrogs I try to change plant positions and rotate the screens 180 every 3-4 days to help even out the light coverage. I also try to let the outer edges get a bit higher than the middle growth.



eastcoastmo said:


> Fricken awesome bro, they look unreal mate


Hey Easty! Things are going as smoothly as I could hope for man. They are not looking too worse for wear being in the 90F cab, and the cooler weather of this week should help them to stretch nice and naturally. Looking forward to seeing the 1st budsets.




steeliesteve said:


> Great show bro! Absolutely LOVE the way Blacky's shaping up! Seeing your updates is just as satisfying as opening my tent up every night. Keep it up.


Thanks SS! B. Russian is definitely my favorite in the early going, she is all juiced up like A. Rod. Can't wait to compare with your Blacky. Post me some updates from time to time bro!




meangreengrowinmachine said:


> those ladies are looking great! The Cheese strain is from Dinafem I got these about a year ago so I was worried if they would even germ but all made it out now just waiting on the seedlings to pop up and trying to make sure I don't drown them with my newb grower A.D.D. you give me far more credit stone I have no idea yet what I am going to do with the auto. I had gotten it as a freebie and was not sure if it was auto flower or a cross of some kind called auto. I guess I will have to play that one by ear and possibly cull. really want to avoid any of that plant euthanasia if possible but hey sometimes the needs of the many and all that . hmm now lets see if I can figure out how to give some rep on here..... EDIT: Appears I am far too newb to give rep


Ya anytime you see auto on a strain it is def an autoflower. Autoflowers usually finish in 60-80 days and do best under 18/6 lighting, so in the future you could always plant the auto 4-5 weeks ahead and it would finish up right around the time you flip your photoperiods. From what I've learned from Easty, psilo and KC, seeds are good for around 5 years if kept dry and in the dark. I imagine with perfectly ideal conditions they might keep indefinitely.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 27, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> Wow looks great Stone, can't wait to see the rest of the grow...


Thanks Who, you snuck this post in on me while I was replying to the others! Seems like this grow is flying by so far, I haven't even been able to put a respectable dent in any of the last 3 I harvested. Time to step up my game! 
Puff, puff, pass some Bluecheese bongers


----------



## yankeegreen (Jun 27, 2013)

Your Mainlined ladies look perfect stone, you've done us all proud! Good luck on the flip!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 27, 2013)

I am about to try my first ever mainline with 2 white widow clones, they haven't even rooted yet so im gonna be needing a whole lorra help from you guys, hope you don't mind if I pop up now n then with a dopey question? lol


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 27, 2013)

yankeegreen said:


> Your Mainlined ladies look perfect stone, you've done us all proud! Good luck on the flip!


Thanks for checkin in man. I can only hope my Russian is as nice looking as that 16 header you have in flower. Anxious to see where I end up. 




DrOfWelshMagic said:


> I am about to try my first ever mainline with 2 white widow clones, they haven't even rooted yet so im gonna be needing a whole lorra help from you guys, hope you don't mind if I pop up now n then with a dopey question? lol


Feel free to post away anytime Dr.W. If I can help I surely will. Peace


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 27, 2013)

Hmm well should be interesting how I deal with this lol think i might start a noob journal thanks for the knowledge as always stone!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 28, 2013)

first question already, lol. Is white widow any good a strain to mainline, I've heard that its not.....


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 28, 2013)

Stone im wondering when to move my seedlings into the mini hempy cups? Also my roots seem to want to come out the top of the coco pellets they are growing great (well all but 2 ) but im concerned about the roots getting too much light. any advice would be awesome man!


----------



## Highocaine (Jun 28, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic said:


> first question already, lol. Is white widow any good a strain to mainline, I've heard that its not.....


Check out yankeegreen's grows. He does WWxBB with good results. I would be finding out if WW ML'd any well about now if I got any of the seeds to germinate..


----------



## Caddywampus (Jun 28, 2013)

such a beauty! damn i wanna try a soiless grow ><


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 29, 2013)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Stone im wondering when to move my seedlings into the mini hempy cups? Also my roots seem to want to come out the top of the coco pellets they are growing great (well all but 2 ) but im concerned about the roots getting too much light. any advice would be awesome man!


I transplant to hempys as soon as I see roots coming out the cube. Transplanting them soon after they show roots will help them explode in root growth.



Caddywampus said:


> such a beauty! damn i wanna try a soiless grow ><


You'll love the hempy method if you give it whirl Caddy. Real easy and real productive. Give it a try, not much of an investment needed either, just any old container and some perlite. How easy is that?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 29, 2013)

Sorry man, been out of town for a week! Your girls are looking amazing Stoney, so thick and dense  good choice of beans bro!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 29, 2013)

ok will do thanks for the info stone! I started up a journal no pics of the little ladies yet just got the specs of what im going to be working with.


----------



## steeliesteve (Jun 29, 2013)

You mighta already seen them, but I posted some harvest pics of SW on WOH. Didnt wanna put them on here with your recent updates. Didnt wanna be rude. Hope alls well bro. ATB puff puff pass--> Gods Gift joint


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 1, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry man, been out of town for a week! Your girls are looking amazing Stoney, so thick and dense  good choice of beans bro!!


Hey Easty, hope it was an enjoyable week and not for work. Been out of town myself working up at Turtle Creek Casino, hate to leave the girls for more than a couple days. Been 4 days and they look great though, fed them last night and threw the HPS in. They are stretching nicely, I'll have some pics up tonight or tomorrow. 




meangreengrowinmachine said:


> ok will do thanks for the info stone! I started up a journal no pics of the little ladies yet just got the specs of what im going to be working with.


Sweet man, link your journal here if you'd like. I'd be glad to follow along. 




steeliesteve said:


> You mighta already seen them, but I posted some harvest pics of SW on WOH. Didnt wanna put them on here with your recent updates. Didnt wanna be rude. Hope alls well bro. ATB puff puff pass--> Gods Gift joint


You are far from ever rude mate. As always, feel free to post away man, love to see pics of your girls and harvests. That snow white looks like she yielded some very nice and dense buds man, had a chance to sample any yet? Great job man, how's your Ruskie coming along?


----------



## Caddywampus (Jul 1, 2013)

I might have to try at least 1 hempy grow on my next run. Can you reuse the perlite after each grow?


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 2, 2013)

As requested, heres a few shots of my Snow White harvest. Theres a couple branches that I chopped later that aren't pictured.     My Ruskie is doing great. She's now under the t5 and I'm gonna start them on 18/6 soon. I don't have any pics of her, not a lot going on yet. The wife and I sampled SW last night. Good body high with slight head. Taste is like sweet menthol pine, not my fav but not horrible. I'll update you more when she's had a chance to cure. ATB


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 3, 2013)

Caddywampus said:


> I might have to try at least 1 hempy grow on my next run. Can you reuse the perlite after each grow?


You can reuse the perlite just remove as much root matter as you can and probably boil it or disinfect it somehow. My root balls pack my small containers so tight that it makes it almost impossible to remove enough root matter. So I shred them up and throw them in my garden or some flower pots to aerate the soil.




steeliesteve said:


> As requested, heres a few shots of my Snow White harvest. Theres a couple branches that I chopped later that aren't pictured. View attachment 2722287View attachment 2722288 View attachment 2722289 View attachment 2722290 View attachment 2722291 My Ruskie is doing great. She's now under the t5 and I'm gonna start them on 18/6 soon. I don't have any pics of her, not a lot going on yet. The wife and I sampled SW last night. Good body high with slight head. Taste is like sweet menthol pine, not my fav but not horrible. I'll update you more when she's had a chance to cure. ATB


She looks nice and dense, very solid. Pine bud takes me back to the past, can't find any and it probably isn't as good as I remember but I would love to have some. I think a Mexican sativa or an old school skunk maybe. I don't know it seems to be a lost flavor though. Hope the new grow gets going a bit better for you, beans popping alright now? ATB man keep me posted.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jul 3, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Sweet man, link your journal here if you'd like. I'd be glad to follow along.


I think this is how to do that not sure we shall see.... *A noobs first rule.* maybe at least links to the latest post..


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 3, 2013)

Well stretch doesn't look too bad at 7 days, but they are just now really picking up steam. I definitely think I bit off more than I can chew and am finding my space slightly cramped. Good to see the extreme end of canopy management, give me lots of ideas for tweaks and modifications for my upcoming grows. No signs of pistils yet still a bit early.

*

Day 7 s-t-r-e-t-c-h

*














*
Black Russian
*
She has been a dream to train so far. I am glad she stayed low during veg as she is getting quite a bit of stretch. She is staying very even, and looks like she will end up with no height worries. I could go another 8 inches 10 max so if she gets crazy on me I'll have to crop her. Her stretchy-ness is apparent in her minis for sure, I've already cropped both but not well enough to slow them.

















*Maz x GWS*

She is still the shorty and I am using my trusty wooden block to prop her up a bit. Four of her heads are nice and even, but the 2 outer heads are a bit lower than the rest. I cropped one of the more anxious heads and will see how she responds. She definitely has the tightest node spacing so I am excited to see how she fills out.

















*
NL x Skunk
*
She has definitely taken advantage of the gentle training and is growing tall and thick. I would have to say that I would not recommend this strain for any kind of serious training, she has very thick but fragile limbs and wont take much pressure to her limbs before injury. She is definitely robust and healthy, hopefully she will fill out nicely. Really couldn't train her out as far as I wanted horizontally and she is going to be cramped together a bit.
















Peace all


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 3, 2013)

You're BR is looking great! Everyone looks lovely Stone. I'll be glad to save you some SW bro, still got the Blackberry put away for ya. Lol. I ended up with the Ruskie, Darkstar and Lemon Kush. I also ended up with 2 Super Skunk clones from a local club. I plan on attempting to bonsai the seedlings into moms along with 1 of the SS clones. The other SS is in a good ol hempy solo cup! Gonna veg her out juat to get something going. Still got plenty chopping coming up, my 4 Critical Hog clones are FAT. They'd be a great sog plant imo. Fat, dense colas, not much side branching at all. Shes also almost as frosty as my WW! Rambling again, been celebrating a little early. Lol. ATB bro


----------



## whocares100 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow Stone, they are coming right along...I have been amazed how versatile these plants are.....I have gotten good results with just CFL's, so I think they are doing great.


----------



## psilocybindude (Jul 3, 2013)

Great looking canopy man, thats really gonna get cramped in there pretty soon lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 4, 2013)

Damn Stoney, they are really taking off and looking fantastic as always 

Im liking the look of that mazar x shark too, got a freebie of that recently and was wondering how she'd go, yours looks very nice


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 4, 2013)

So green and lush, really great org stone. My first hemp is about a month, maybe 2 out depends on how the mommies do!


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 4, 2013)

Things are looking intense in there SS. Good call deciding to flip early huh. I can imagine what things might look like if u waited.


----------



## yankeegreen (Jul 4, 2013)

Excellent so far stone. As you see from three different strains some take to the Mainline better than others! Looks like the NL x Skunk is similar to the Hashberry I am working with - fighting you every step of the way! I would guess another week or two of stretch once pistils start emerging. If you have another 10" of headroom you should be fine but as you said you can always continue training down as necessary. Nice work so far man!


----------



## Caddywampus (Jul 4, 2013)

Damn that canopy is so even. Nice man!


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow, looks like I`m late to the party, haha. I have to agree with aforementioned statements on canopy ... looking dead brill Stone, going to fill in nicely. A nice trick is if opposing heads are outgrowing the others, is to tie them in towards on another, gets them down a bit, and helps fill gaps. My BuKu used this the entire flower nearly for support and canopy shaping. That BR is the jewel mate, glad to see there are some cuttings going ... might be a keeper . Also wanted to drop in and let you know the bird flies out tomorrow on route to you ... I`ll be in touch . Hope all`s as well as your garden with you mate,

KC


----------



## Highocaine (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow, they look great! Black Russian especially. I know what you mean on the NL x Skunk, my PK stems are so woody I can barely get a 30 degree bend without audible snaps :/


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 4, 2013)

Hope y'all are havin a good 4th! We spent the day at the lake with friends. Grilling, fishing, laughing. Got fried and baked at the same time lol! Taking my buddies jeep offroading tomorrow. Life is good. Peace y'all


----------



## CuriousKinds (Jul 5, 2013)

Hope you're doing well man, and everyone else for that matter. Plants look outstanding, like usual.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 5, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> You're BR is looking great! Everyone looks lovely Stone. I'll be glad to save you some SW bro, still got the Blackberry put away for ya. Lol. I ended up with the Ruskie, Darkstar and Lemon Kush. I also ended up with 2 Super Skunk clones from a local club. I plan on attempting to bonsai the seedlings into moms along with 1 of the SS clones. The other SS is in a good ol hempy solo cup! Gonna veg her out juat to get something going. Still got plenty chopping coming up, my 4 Critical Hog clones are FAT. They'd be a great sog plant imo. Fat, dense colas, not much side branching at all. Shes also almost as frosty as my WW! Rambling again, been celebrating a little early. Lol. ATB bro





steeliesteve said:


> Hope y'all are havin a good 4th! We spent the day at the lake with friends. Grilling, fishing, laughing. Got fried and baked at the same time lol! Taking my buddies jeep offroading tomorrow. Life is good. Peace y'all


Awesome SS, did much the same myself for the 4th, did some tubing and bluegilling with the kids. Then pretty much ate all day long lol. Things sound great in your garden, Critical Hog sounds like it should be fat! You planning on vegging in hempys then using your homebrew soil for flower? The super skunk I used to have was a club clone too, she was really dense and fat, maybe the densest bud I've ever seen. Hope she is a good one for you. ATB brotha




whocares100 said:


> Wow Stone, they are coming right along...I have been amazed how versatile these plants are.....I have gotten good results with just CFL's, so I think they are doing great.


Thanks who. I agree cannabis is an amazing plant, there is so much variety no 2 plants are ever exactly alike. How you working out with your new HPS? Hope it works out well. Take care, wish I could share some of your harvest with you.




psilocybindude said:


> Great looking canopy man, thats really gonna get cramped in there pretty soon lol.


Yes it is already getting cramped mate. Really didn't need to run a 6 plant SoG too, , but I'll make it work somehow! Wouldn't be nearly as bad if it weren't so damn hot and humid, gotta have the big fan in there to keep some good airflow. Next summer will be grow free for sure. (We'll see next summer that is ) Peace bro




eastcoastmo said:


> Damn Stoney, they are really taking off and looking fantastic as always
> 
> Im liking the look of that mazar x shark too, got a freebie of that recently and was wondering how she'd go, yours looks very nice


Sup Easty! I hope the Maz ends up as nice as she is starting up for sure. She is really tight in her internodes and I have a feeling she is going to be FAT. Her mini is one node on top of the other, I may have to try this girl out in a mainline scrog hybrid. Thanks for checking in mate.




Darth Budder said:


> So green and lush, really great org stone. My first hemp is about a month, maybe 2 out depends on how the mommies do!


Excellent DB. Hope to see you enjoying some hempys in a few then. You'll love em I'm betting. Always here to help if you need it too man.




StevieStoner said:


> Things are looking intense in there SS. Good call deciding to flip early huh. I can imagine what things might look like if u waited.


You aint lying bro! If I would have waited even a couple days I might have been in trouble. Might look like your BJ . She's finally slowing down and filling in nicely I see over there. ATB SS




yankeegreen said:


> Excellent so far stone. As you see from three different strains some take to the Mainline better than others! Looks like the NL x Skunk is similar to the Hashberry I am working with - fighting you every step of the way! I would guess another week or two of stretch once pistils start emerging. If you have another 10" of headroom you should be fine but as you said you can always continue training down as necessary. Nice work so far man!


Thanks Yank! The NL does remind me of your HB, she is very horizontally challenged. She is pulling her self really tight together now and I have to adjust her tie downs daily. She might still work in a mainline with longer veg and more time between prunings. I started some minor pruning but not sure how far I want to go yet. Nervous as a hooker in church about cutting too much! Trying to judge light penetration and canopy height but it's definitely different from a scrog, so I'll take a wait and see approach. Take care mate




Caddywampus said:


> Damn that canopy is so even. Nice man!


Thanks man, it's getting to be a challenge to keep em evened out. This coming week should be interesting. Looking forward to seeing you harvest those SSH's, ATB mate




KushCanuck said:


> Wow, looks like I`m late to the party, haha. I have to agree with aforementioned statements on canopy ... looking dead brill Stone, going to fill in nicely. *A nice* *trick is if opposing heads are outgrowing the others, is to tie them in towards on another*, gets them down a bit, and helps fill gaps. My BuKu used this the entire flower nearly for support and canopy shaping. That BR is the jewel mate, glad to see there are some cuttings going ... might be a keeper . Also wanted to drop in and let you know the bird flies out tomorrow on route to you ... I`ll be in touch . Hope all`s as well as your garden with you mate,
> 
> KC


Thanks bro, I did this on the Maz and it is helping to keep her outer heads "up" into the canopy area. Before they were noticeably lower, so with some up training on them and down training on the others she should keep nice and level I hope. Loving the BR so far. You can definitely see her AK and WW genes in her slender stretchy limbs. Anxious to see what kind of bud structure they all show! Awesome bro, much thanks to you and your generosity mate. Will be dedicating the fall kush run in your honor man! ATB




Highocaine said:


> Wow, they look great! Black Russian especially. I know what you mean on the NL x Skunk, my PK stems are so woody I can barely get a 30 degree bend without audible snaps :/


Lol about the PK HoC. The NL isn't even woody, she just folds over and splits like a Russian gymnast. She does heal up with some pretty heavy duty knuckles I will say. And the injuries hardly seem to even slow her down. Must be the generations of breeding between these 2 strains. It's like Robo-weed, can't kill it, resistant to heat, mold, bugs, scissors. Didn't keep any clones of this but still have a couple freebies in the seed stash. Peace man




CuriousKinds said:


> Hope you're doing well man, and everyone else for that matter. Plants look outstanding, like usual.


All is going great CK. Hope the same for you mate. How are you enjoying your crop bro? ATB


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 6, 2013)

Maz x GWS and NL x Skunk were showing full budsets starting tonight, after only a small number of pistils Thursday night. So day 9 will mark the first budset. Black Russian is not far behind, should be full on budding tomorrow. I will look to do my 14 day flush early next week Tue or so. Then let them get extra dry and hit them hard with some full on bloom nutes and start the low dose liquid koolbloom sup. around Friday or Saturday of next week. Things should get interesting then and I'll start to have an idea where to trim. Next pic update will be at 14 days flower on Wednesday. Peace all

Maz x GWS











NL x Skunk







B. Russian







Happy Family


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 6, 2013)

So is it genetics, or hempy, or your green thumb that makes those stems so thick?


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 6, 2013)

I think it is a combination of the hempys and training em DB. The training and constant air motion from the fans keeps the limbs from staying flimsy, and cuts down quite a bit on overall stretch I think.


----------



## whocares100 (Jul 6, 2013)

Stone, your welcome whenever u want, The new HPS is kicking ass...I'm learning so much from these grow journals, thanks for sharing...But your Bud is much better than mine I'm sure..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 7, 2013)

You definitely have a green thumb that's for sure Stoney, looking amazing as always


----------



## Downinit (Jul 7, 2013)

Stone looking beautiful in ur garden brotha!! Nice and healthy and bud site at day 9 of flower, great work!! My PE Is dried and final weight is 163g or 5.oz!!! My best pull from a single plant yet!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jul 7, 2013)

yeah stone I was going to ask you how you go out it public with such neon green thumbs! Those ladies are looking nice I hope the heat does not get to be too bad. moving my little ones to solo cup hempy's tomorrow and gonna hit em with the 600 watt light.


----------



## Downinit (Jul 7, 2013)

I love your signature meangreen!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 8, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> Stone, your welcome whenever u want, The new HPS is kicking ass...I'm learning so much from these grow journals, thanks for sharing...But your Bud is much better than mine I'm sure..


Good to hear the HPS is working for you. I hear you about the journal info, I learned so much just lurking threads over the years. Glad to be able to contribute in any small way to the RIU community. The bud you grow yourself is always special, which makes it that much better when all your work and effort pay off come smokin time. 




eastcoastmo said:


> You definitely have a green thumb that's for sure Stoney, looking amazing as always


Thanks brotha! They are coming along very nice Easty, considering that summer finally appeared here in Michigan. Cab temps have been hovering between 86-90F, thankfully we are getting a cooldown coming mid-week sometime. The heat has definitely not slowed down the stretch any though, the girls are getting leggy as fuck.




Downinit said:


> Stone looking beautiful in ur garden brotha!! Nice and healthy and bud site at day 9 of flower, great work!! My PE Is dried and final weight is 163g or 5.oz!!! My best pull from a single plant yet!!


Cheers to your great PE harvest mate! Very nice yield for one plant, glad to hear it's a personal best for you too. Awesome job Down, love to see some pics of her.



meangreengrowinmachine said:


> yeah stone I was going to ask you how you go out it public with such neon green thumbs! Those ladies are looking nice I hope the heat does not get to be too bad. moving my little ones to solo cup hempy's tomorrow and gonna hit em with the 600 watt light.


Sounds great MggM! If you like you can probably skip the solo cups. I find they fill the cups so fast you will be transplanting again within 2 weeks. Not sure what your final container size is but you could probably just pot them in their finals and let them go from there. Keep us posted and I'll check out your journal to follow along. 


Peace all


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 8, 2013)

Made my first attempt at a timelapse video. Turned out decent, got some ideas now to hopefully make it work a little better. This is taken over a 2 day stretch during lights on, not alot to see in the video but some growth is apparent. Hope over the next few days I can get some calyx formations, maybe try a lower frame rate. I got the itch to figure this out, so expect some more like this in the future. Probably a bit shorter as I'll go to 30 second intervals and see how that works. This video was 2 days of 12 hour light on period, taken at 10 second intervals.
[video=youtube;AnXMonxumVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnXMonxumVc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 8, 2013)

Holy shit. That's sick as fuck! Glad you're gonna do more, can't wait to see the buds forming in the vids! Went great with some Snowdawg bong rips! Keep em coming brother!


----------



## yankeegreen (Jul 8, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Made my first attempt at a timelapse video. Turned out decent, got some ideas now to hopefully make it work a little better. This is taken over a 2 day stretch during lights on, not alot to see in the video but some growth is apparent. Hope over the next few days I can get some calyx formations, maybe try a lower frame rate. I got the itch to figure this out, so expect some more like this in the future. Probably a bit shorter as I'll go to 30 second intervals and see how that works. This video was 2 days of 12 hour light on period, taken at 10 second intervals.



Oh man, way cool stone!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 8, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Holy shit. That's sick as fuck! Glad you're gonna do more, can't wait to see the buds forming in the vids! Went great with some Snowdawg bong rips! Keep em coming brother!





yankeegreen said:


> Oh man, way cool stone!


Thanks guys. Trying the 30 sec intervals tonight and tomorrow to see how that looks. Focusing on the Maz x GWS for this one as she is really developing nicely. The stretch over the last 3-4 days has been unreal. I am really close to taking 3 of the mini's out, I'll wait till around day 25 or so and see how they are developing. Update on Wednesday for day 14 of flower, the NL and Maz are already starting to impress. Peace guys


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jul 9, 2013)

dang it I cant get the vid to work stupid technology lol. thanks for the advice Stone! I will be moving into 3 gallon hempys for the final pot. I ended up moving them to the solo cup hempys for the plain fact that I did not have all of my final pots ready. Not going to hijack your thread but will post on my noob journal. Thanks Downinit! It was too true not to put on there and hey that's what this site is all about right? Freedom for everyone! I mean really you cant get more oppressive than punishing people for growing plants... well maybe if you tried to limit and discriminate on peoples gender or sexual orientation ... oh wait that happens too... any way getting off the soap box.  peace!


----------



## psilocybindude (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking good man, also awesome video cant wait to see the new one...


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 9, 2013)

Picked up the rest of the ingredients for the super soil, gonna mix it up in the next couple days. I jarred some of the SW up the other night, 1.92 oz so far and I got more ready tonight. The taste is def growing on me and its got a great stone. 

Put my 4 Critical Hogs and The Ultimate in their 48 hours of dark last night. The White Widow coulda gone in too,but im gonna give her a couple more days. I'm not impressed with TU, she'll yield well but she has very little trich production. Heres my CH unsupported and a close up of a nug. Shes super frosty, I swear my fingers get glued together just being in the same room!  and just because hes cute as hell, here's our 10 month old English Mastiff on neighborhood watch.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 9, 2013)

The CH looks very frosty! Love the closeup of that nug, looks awesome.







Sheesh, 10 months old! Throw a saddle on him!


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 9, 2013)

I have never grown this strain before so I'm not sure if its naturally so frosty or if it's from the uvb bulbs. The mother of them is pretty frosty but not as much as the clones. She's only under a 600 though and the kids were under 1000 plus the 2 uvb bulbs. Either way i'm happy!

We've talked about getting a small sleigh for him to pull in the winter. Lol


----------



## Caddywampus (Jul 9, 2013)

LMAO stone that video was epic. When the lights went back on the plants screamed YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....that was awesome lol cant wait for the other ones


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 11, 2013)

Caddywampus said:


> LMAO stone that video was epic. When the lights went back on the plants screamed YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....that was awesome lol cant wait for the other ones


Cheers Caddy! Yeah it was definitely sweet getting to see how they react to the lights coming on like that. Unfortunately I am having some problems with the second round. First forgot to plug the power cord in and got about 8 sec worth of video one night and couldnt get a very good vantage point the next night. Got some things straightened out in the grow cab so I'll keep trying. 




steeliesteve said:


> I have never grown this strain before so I'm not sure if its naturally so frosty or if it's from the uvb bulbs. The mother of them is pretty frosty but not as much as the clones. She's only under a 600 though and the kids were under 1000 plus the 2 uvb bulbs. Either way i'm happy!
> 
> We've talked about getting a small sleigh for him to pull in the winter. Lol


I had forgotten all about your uvb bulbs man. Have you been able to notice a difference while they are growing? I wish I could run mine but the heat is just too much. I am really looking forward to trying them out in the fall though.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 11, 2013)

Alright we are 2 weeks in! Just when I had decided to keep all 6 minis my buddy called me with an emergency and was glad to take 3 of the girls off my hands. Works out well as I will now have 2 people to access these genetics from in the future. I may lose some weight in the final harvest but it should be minor with the improved spacing. 

The stretch the past week has been sick!











Gave the girls their day 14 flush tonight. Flushed with 7mL clearex per gallon, then followed with water + florablend and sweetener. I will let them dry out for at least 3 days, hoping for 4 but they have been drying out rather quick with this heat. Next few days are going to be much milder so I'll take what I can get weather wise. Once they dry out good I will switch to a more aggressive bloom mix and start adding the liquid koolbloom at 1.5-2.5 mL

*Black Russian

*BR is looking pretty good. I think she is still to closely bunched together but she just pulls herself back in whenever I try to tie her out. I might look to fab a DIY ring to tie her heads to and spread her out some. She is definitely behind the other 2 in calyx formation so far. She has not developed much of a distinguishable aroma yet, just dank smell when I rub the leaves. I am hoping the rest of the stretch will be minimal from here.
















*
Mazar x GWS*

Maz is looking real good I think. She has some decent spacing between her 6 heads and her stretch has been the least severe by far. She is definitely shorter than the others so I have been having to prop her up and keep her in the "goldilocks" zone of the 250. She has really nice node spacing and is developing very nicely. She is already smelling very nice, like a sweet hash smell. Her clusters are starting out very tight leading me to believe she will be very dense. Looking forward to seeing her in full bloom.















*
NL x Skunk

*NL is looking good. She is very thick limbed and her 4 arms will fill out very nice I am thinking. She is already developing very well and her node spacing is also pretty good. She is not showing any skunk aroma up to this point, very sweet kinda fruity smelling, with some dank smell when you rub the leaves.

















Going to try and reconfigure the stand for the video cam to get some better shots for future timelapses. Tried the 30 sec intervals and like the little bit I have been able to record so far. Works out to around 38 sec total run time over the 11 hours of light on time. Will see if I can get this whole next week in and string the lot of em together into one vid. Next pic update will be Saturday hopefully, if not might wait till the week 3 update. Been a busy summer so far haven't been able to update as much as I would like. Try to make up for it with some timelapse for you guys. Peace all!


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 11, 2013)

man those girls are big! are u planning on trimming any of the lower stuff with this grow?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2013)

Damn bro they look awesome! The Mazar xGws and NlxSkunk are my favs so far


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 11, 2013)

Perfect example of mainlining as I've read on it stone, great work. 

Db


----------



## whocares100 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice week of growth Stone, they are doing great...


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 11, 2013)

They are starting to fill out really nice now mate, you got the handle on the mainline for sure, they are looking textbook. Your trunks are the size of my finished ones dude, what are you doing to those!? Have you cropped the Skunk x NL or do you intend to? She looks a little leggy, but real healthy though. Your hempys continue to amaze mate . Got that package yet? ATB brother, +Rep when I can,

KC


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 12, 2013)

I cant believe how fast they're growing! Seems like you just harvested lol. I can't honestly say if I noticed a difference or not. I've never grown these strains before and I had ph problems about the time I started using them. I originally thought the lights were causing my problems but realized my ph pen was off. I know the CH clones were closest to them and are frosty as fuck, but it could be normal for the strain.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey stoneslacker ya looking good buddy 
Nice thread you got over here


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 12, 2013)

Sampled the CH. Shes NICE. Not much on flavor yet, but shes got a kick ass stone. Seems to last forever! My buddy sampled it with me and hes excited about the clones I gave him. Now im asking for 1 back!lol. Taking my son catfish noodling tomorrow! Can't wait! First time for us. Its a stocked lake, but they have cats there way bigger than the Michigan record. They stock Blues, Flatheads and Channels and have fish there in the 80 lb range!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow stone looking great as expected can't wait to start seeing them really get flowering hope the temps are too bad where u are I was seeing 90 in the room yesterday the little ladies did not seem to enjoy it but with some extra fans added and thankfully that was right as it started to cool down when the 600 watt come on so got it back down to 82 or so. Gonna give them there first taste of nutes when they wake up tonight. But will journal later. Great job again stone! Peace and one love all!


----------



## Caddywampus (Jul 13, 2013)

Awesome update stone. I like your NL x Skunk


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for checking in all of you, been a busy weekend working overtime and haven't had time to do much more than sleep. Would like to give each of you a personal response but the gas tank is about empty right now.  Sadly haven't been able to continue the timelapse experiment as I can't get home in time to pull the camera after the lights go out. The LCD screen will continue to shine light till the battery goes dead and can't have that once the it goes dark in there. Hope to get a few night worth of footage this week though and maybe pick up some bulking as they have responded to the P/K boost fairly well. Was going to post a small pic update but apparently I can't use my ENTER key right now. I'll try to edit the post in a bit maybe.

Edit: Ok must have been a browser issue. Here is just some shots of the girls under the light. I'll get a more in depth 21 day update on Wednesday.

NL x Skunk











Black Russian











Maz x GWS


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 15, 2013)

Unreal bro, what else is there to say lol


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow looking great stone. So what's the verdict so far, maine line vs Scrog? Or should they just go together?


----------



## yankeegreen (Jul 15, 2013)

Lookin' good stone. I feel your pain on updates - summer has kicked into high gear and not enough hours in the day!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 15, 2013)

nice bro .............


----------



## Chipper Pig (Jul 15, 2013)

They have almost hit top gear mate, looking just fine too me!!!


----------



## psilocybindude (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking great as always man i also would love to hear what your current thoughts are on ML vs SCROG, and i gotta say i just turned off my light for what i hope is the rest of the summer and i to am hopping that i wont be growing next summer my electric bill is going to fucking suck...


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 17, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Unreal bro, what else is there to say lol


Thanks Easty, they are definitely taking me out of my normal comfort zone but I am starting to get a handle on em. I'm loving the NL x Skunk right now, smelling really nice already and she is starting to thicken up. ATB mate.




Darth Budder said:


> Wow looking great stone. So what's the verdict so far, maine line vs Scrog? Or should they just go together?


Thanks DB. I think it is still a bit early to get a good honest read on the ML yet. This blasted heat isn't helping matters any, but I have some valuable experience gained that I can put to use in future grows. I have noticed that a 250w HPS is not the ideal light for a mainline, not nearly enough penetration to get as far as I need with these tall girls. I think a combination of the two techniques would work really well, or at least some type of support to train the heads out horizontally more. Will do some experimenting in the near future I think.




yankeegreen said:


> Lookin' good stone. I feel your pain on updates - summer has kicked into high gear and not enough hours in the day!


Man wish I was enjoying at least some of the hours...7 days 10hr shifts is killing a m'fer right about now. Thought we would slow up this week but it isn't looking that way now. Barely enough time and energy to make sure the heat hasn't killed my plants. Thanks for checking in yank.




puffdatchronic said:


> nice bro .............


Hey thanks for stopping by puff. ATB man.




Chipper Pig said:


> They have almost hit top gear mate, looking just fine too me!!!


Thanks Chipper! They are sure some stretchy ass girls though. They should hopefully start filling in nice the next few weeks. Thanks for checking in mate. 




psilocybindude said:


> Looking great as always man i also would love to hear what your current thoughts are on ML vs SCROG, and i gotta say i just turned off my light for what i hope is the rest of the summer and i to am hopping that i wont be growing next summer my electric bill is going to fucking suck...


Man I am already planning out my fall, winter and spring grows to make sure I have enough stockpiled by next summer. I could have made it through the summer probably but it would have been cutting it pretty close. 6 or so more weeks and I'll shut her down till the end of Oct. or so.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 18, 2013)

Well the girls have stopped stretching for the most part, not a moment to soon either as I am quickly running out of overhead room. I am not getting much penetration into the lower level and the heat is preventing me from running any supplemental lighting so the lower nodes are not developing much at all. I removed much of the lower 1/3 and may still remove another node or 2 on the BR and NL. They are starting to respond well to the increased bloom mix and koolbloom, but I did notice a bit of tip burn so I will back it off slightly next feeding.

*NL x Skunk

*NL is starting to really thicken up. She is really smelling nice but I can't quite describe her smell yet. Very sweet though with a bit of earthy. If she keeps going at this rate she should be nice and fat for sure. 
















*

Mazar x Great White Shark

*Maz has the most open canopy spread of the 3. She is getting more light to her lower nodes than the other 2 and she should end up nice and full. Still not much smell of her yet, a hint of hashiness. She is looking like she will end up very dense and frosty. She should start really filling in soon.

















*
Black Russian*

She is still a bit behind the other 2 in bud formation, I'm just glad she is done stretching for the most part. She has a really sweet and skunky smell to her, very appealing this early in flower. I reconfigured her spread and pulled 2 of her heads into the middle and spread her other 6 out around the outside. I am going to have to trim another node or 2 of the bottoms of a couple of her arms. Really looking forward to the next few weeks and see where these girls are at around week 6 or so.
















Haven't been able to set up the timelapse, been pretty disappointed that I couldn't get some footage of them developing so nicely over the last week. Hope that I can get some top cola developement shots this weekend and into next week. I will have to wait and see what work has in store for me I guess. Peace guys


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 18, 2013)

Fanf'ntastic! I'm still looking forward to what BR has in store, but the NL is def In the lead. She looks amazing! GWS is another one I've been interested in so im looking forward to see how she turns out. You're doing a great job bro! ATB


----------



## psilocybindude (Jul 18, 2013)

Awesome stuff man!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 18, 2013)

Sweet bro looking great! All look like they have their own sweet qualities too


----------



## yankeegreen (Jul 18, 2013)

Three weeks in and they look great man. 

To open things up a bit you could just tie off the stems to the outside of the pot (pulling them out from the middle) or bend some wire hangers and use them to push opposing stems apart.


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 18, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks DB. I think it is still a bit early to get a good honest read on the ML yet. This blasted heat isn't helping matters any, but I have some valuable experience gained that I can put to use in future grows. I have noticed that a 250w HPS is not the ideal light for a mainline, not nearly enough penetration to get as far as I need with these tall girls. I think a combination of the two techniques would work really well, or at least some type of support to train the heads out horizontally more. Will do some experimenting in the near future I think.


Its all my pleasure man, I need to take a shot of the mommys i got goin on based on this technique. I think the structure is going to be perfect for a bonsai mom. And the monster LST plant that i just have to get into the flower room soon. Both inspired by this thread. I missed week 8 pictures and week 9 is just finished. 

The guy's thread, nuggbuckets i think, where i read up on mainlining said that he uses supercropping and LST to ensure an even canopy. 

DB


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 19, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Fanf'ntastic! I'm still looking forward to what BR has in store, but the NL is def In the lead. She looks amazing! GWS is another one I've been interested in so im looking forward to see how she turns out. You're doing a great job bro! ATB


Thanks brotha! I am definitely anxious to see what the BR does from here. She already smells like she is going to be awesome! NL is really fattening up though and she is smelling pretty nice herself. I am betting on Maz being the best looking one when it's all said and done though. She has the best structure and is responding to the P/K boost really well. ATB SS




psilocybindude said:


> Awesome stuff man!


Thanks psilo. Glad I did the summer grow this time, enjoying the new grow technique for sure. Also glad that the girls haven't been taking the high cab temps to bad so far. Been 90-91 the past few days but I've been propping the door open while I'm home to help drop the temps to around 85. Hasn't slowed their development much though so they should really blow up with the cool down we have coming for next week. Just in time for the first big bud explosion! Peace bro




eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet bro looking great! All look like they have their own sweet qualities too


They sure do Easty. I really enjoy growing multiple strains and seeing how differently they each develop. Kinda cool to watch one like the NL jump out in front so much, then slowly watch the Maz reel her in and catch up to her. Loving the variety come harvest time too.  ATB mate




yankeegreen said:


> Three weeks in and they look great man.
> 
> To open things up a bit you could just tie off the stems to the outside of the pot (pulling them out from the middle) or* bend some wire hangers and use them to push opposing stems apart*.


Thanks yankee. I did just that and really opened all 3 up nice. I'll post some pics of the reconfigured layouts tomorrow. I think this will help out alot but still don't think anything under a 400w HiD is ideal for a mainline. I really do love the "manifold" concept of the mainline and would like to try and work this into a scrog, allowing myself fat terminal colas while still allowing the lower nodes to grow vertical and develop fully. I really think this will be a great combination of both techniques and can't wait to try it out. Thanks again bro!




Darth Budder said:


> Its all my pleasure man, I need to take a shot of the mommys i got goin on based on this technique. I think the structure is going to be perfect for a bonsai mom. And the monster LST plant that i just have to get into the flower room soon. Both inspired by this thread. I missed week 8 pictures and week 9 is just finished.
> 
> The guy's thread, nuggbuckets i think, where i read up on mainlining said that he uses supercropping and LST to ensure an even canopy.
> 
> DB


Thanks DB. Is the bonsai mom the same as one of the girls from your last grow? I really did like the looks of that Indica #1, how is she drying out for you? I did some cropping but definitely could have done some more and on more arms. Just glad I didn't overgrow my overhead, that would have been a real pain in the ass. Looking forward to the next couple weeks, they should start getting nice and fat. Thanks for checking in man.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2013)

Shit yeah brother, I'm really enjoying watching the different strains you grow, you do a wicked job man


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 19, 2013)

Looking great SS! i always enjoy your updates with a nice cup of coffee and a bowl pack. Good shit man.


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 19, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks DB. Is the bonsai mom the same as one of the girls from your last grow? I really did like the looks of that Indica #1, how is she drying out for you? I did some cropping but definitely could have done some more and on more arms. Just glad I didn't overgrow my overhead, that would have been a real pain in the ass. Looking forward to the next couple weeks, they should start getting nice and fat. Thanks for checking in man.


It is the same, but the dope I am I didnt mark any of em. Basically because the original plants didnt start branching until they got into the flower room, so i didnt have a good clone to take until about 3 weeks into flower. At that point i was like eh fuck it and didnt mark any of the cones. So I know i have 2 clones off indica 1, and at least one of those is flowering right now (its the only one that already has resin) so maybe Mommy-i is from indica 1 after all, wont know till I pull a clone off her. 

I just pulled indica 2 last night, I didnt pull a dying leaf off the cola and rotted out a bunch of the middle of it. shes drying. Indica 3 (the wierd leafy one with really tight nugs) and Sativa 3 (the only sativa that didnt hermie). I smoked a tester off sativa 3 last night. Pretty racy, still needs at least a week i think. 

DB


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 19, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Looking great SS! i always enjoy your updates with a nice cup of coffee and a bowl pack. Good shit man.


Coffee and cannabis are like God's Gifts man. Its funny how I don't really like Folgers coffee, I prefer to fresh grind whole beans, but I bought it and drank it because I wanted to grow plants in the cans. Combining the good things in life is what it is all about brotha! Puff, puff pass ---> Blackjack spliffs



Darth Budder said:


> It is the same, but the dope I am I didnt mark any of em. Basically because the original plants didnt start branching until they got into the flower room, so i didnt have a good clone to take until about 3 weeks into flower. At that point i was like eh fuck it and didnt mark any of the cones. So I know i have 2 clones off indica 1, and at least one of those is flowering right now (its the only one that already has resin) so maybe Mommy-i is from indica 1 after all, wont know till I pull a clone off her.
> 
> I just pulled indica 2 last night, I didnt pull a dying leaf off the cola and rotted out a bunch of the middle of it. shes drying. Indica 3 (the wierd leafy one with really tight nugs) and Sativa 3 (the only sativa that didnt hermie). I smoked a tester off sativa 3 last night. Pretty racy, still needs at least a week i think.
> 
> DB


Haha! That leads me to a confession of my own lol. I am pretty certain but not 100% certain that I have correctly identified the 3 strains I have growing now. I labeled the Black Russian when it was just her and Maz going, but when I popped the NL I forgot to label either her or the Maz.  I do remember that the Maz had a small burn mark on one of her leafs where I dripped some nutes on her so I was using that to identify her. Pretty sure I got her pegged now though, about 98% lol.


I have to laugh at myself. I had some big plans to go kayaking and brown trout fishing this weekend. It's funny how after working 74 hours in 7 days will change your idea of what a weekend off should consist of. I see alot of mouse clicks, remote clicks, and game controller clicks rather than reel clicks in store for me. I bought a sweet new recliner last month and have not even had a chance to fall asleep in it yet.  I will surely remedy that this weekend. I'll have some pics up tonight of the training braces that yankee inspired. Peace guys and gals


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 19, 2013)

"THE BEST PART OF WAKING UP"....we all know the rest lol, pretty good stuff. Im a Maxwell House type of guy myself but if i got the extra cash i might be tempted to go with the DD LOL. Puff..puff...pass all day!


----------



## whocares100 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have dd coffee this morning and a little relaxing buzz already, guess it will be a lazy day.

Stone I'm impressed as usual..they are doing great.


----------



## Highocaine (Jul 20, 2013)

I get ground-in-store coffee from a local supermarket.. but these days I can really chug back an iced capp from Tim's. Fuck this heat!

Stone, they look awesome. Keep it up!


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 20, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> "THE BEST PART OF WAKING UP"....we all know the rest lol, pretty good stuff. Im a Maxwell House type of guy myself but if i got the extra cash i might be tempted to go with the DD LOL. Puff..puff...pass all day!


Don't know where you guys are at, but if you see a little yellow brick in your coffee isle named bustello check it out. You will thank me. Mix it in a regular drip coffee maker, use 1/2 of what you would of foldersfolders


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 21, 2013)

I get whole beans from the local grocer, their premium line. I really like their Sumatran and House Blend. The Costa Rican is pretty good too. Will have to check out that bustello, always like to try out new beans. 

The weather is so damn nice tonight! 61F and I am loving it! The 10 day forecast is looking incredible, highs in the low 80's, lows in the high *50's!!!* Was going to even throw in the Reptisun UVB but the damn thing is a dud. Now I have to dig up that receipt and take it back tomorrow. Going to try it out while the weather is cooperating with me.

Got a mini update, just some pics of the wire spreaders and the new and improved layouts of the girls. I used "floral wire" I found at the local dollar store, it is really flexible and strong, I think it is used for making silk flowers and floral arrangements. Worked really well for what I needed, may have to pick up some more.

Maz didn't need too much, she is almost perfect in my limited experience. I did spread her out some and it really opened up her middle alot. She is not nearly as leafy as the other 2 and I have defoliated all 3 some, so the light penetration has improved a bit. Maz is a bit nute sensitive though, and she is taking the heat worse than the other 2. She has some tip burn and leaf curl, nothing too bad and she is developing along nicely. This cool weather should do her some good.











Black Russian will benefit the most from the spreaders. I was able to fully reconfigure her from having all her heads on the outside, to having 2 on the inner surrounded by the other 6. This has helped to spread out the heads and even the canopy out slightly more. I definitely could have cropped her longer arms again and it would have kept her alot more even. Three of her heads are noticeably shorter than the rest. It has been to a slight advantage though as I can keep the shorter heads in the center and the taller ones out on the edge of the light.











NL x Skunk will also benefit from a spreading out. Her arms are starting to fill in a bit and the new open layout is helping out her lower nodes some. She is still developing along at a very nice pace, can't wait to see how she keeps going.











The 3 remaining minis are not so small anymore. These girls fought and stretched to find any light they could, especially the BR. I cropped her 4 times and she just wouldn't stop stretching. These will be a bonus, I may just keep the very top cola and make BHO or dry ice hash with the rest.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome man  they look great!


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 22, 2013)

I`ve been out for a bit and the ladies are looking prime Stone. Them clones got out of control man, haha, I`d be possibly doing clones again of BR ... maybe do a solid run ... in your case, she`s large and in charge brother. Great work always, got my eyes fixed on that Skunk cross 

P.S. Another fellow grower got your fly-over mate, mixed up the addys  haha. The bird leaves today again for ya, apologize the confusion, added some bonus for the f-up .

ATB, happy growing,

KC


----------



## DrGribble (Jul 22, 2013)

Love the use of the metal braces, I do it almost exactly the same (well in my case to hold up heavy colas that are drooping) but with large pipe cleaners. works great.

Looking good.


----------



## yankeegreen (Jul 22, 2013)

Lookin boss, glad the spreader idea worked for ya!


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 22, 2013)

All Hail The Guru of Ganja!!!! Looking great Stone!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 22, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> I`ve been out for a bit and the ladies are looking prime Stone. Them clones got out of control man, haha, I`d be possibly doing clones again of BR ... maybe do a solid run ... in your case, she`s large and in charge brother. Great work always, got my eyes fixed on that Skunk cross
> 
> P.S. Another fellow grower got your fly-over mate, mixed up the addys  haha. The bird leaves today again for ya, apologize the confusion, added some bonus for the f-up .
> 
> ...


Haha! No worries brotha, I was thinking the bird might have got shot down in international waters. Good to hear that your taking it easy man, much deserved mate. I gave cuttings to 2 of my buds who are gonna keep all 3 growing till we figure out which ones are keepers. All 3 are definitely looking like keepers growth wise so far. Can't wait to get a sample to judge. ATB to you brotha.





DrGribble said:


> Love the use of the metal braces, I do it almost exactly the same (well in my case to hold up heavy colas that are drooping) but with large pipe cleaners. works great.
> 
> Looking good.


Thanks Gribbs. Never thought to use pipe cleaners, may have to try those to shape my B. Russian clone down and over some. Thanks for the observations mate!





eastcoastmo said:


> Awesome man  they look great!


Thanks Easty! They are coming along nice so far, how's things in Oz mate? Hope all is good mate




yankeegreen said:


> Lookin boss, glad the spreader idea worked for ya!


It sure did work out well for me, thanks man!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 22, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> All Hail The Guru of Ganja!!!! Looking great Stone!


Thanks SS! Man this captcha page for every post is getting ridiculous. Anyone else having to enter captcha when they post? It is like every post for me now.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 23, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Haha! No worries brotha, I was thinking the bird might have got shot down in international waters. Good to hear that your taking it easy man, much deserved mate. I gave cuttings to 2 of my buds who are gonna keep all 3 growing till we figure out which ones are keepers. All 3 are definitely looking like keepers growth wise so far. Can't wait to get a sample to judge. ATB to you brotha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey brother, yeah all's pretty good over here hey, a bit cold (nothing like you guys get over there lol) but other than that good. Got a heap of seedlings going for my little breeding project, 60 to be exact and 54 of them have all sprouted and all doing well. Cant wait to do these blueberry crosses 

Hey, i gave a new friend on here the link to your thread, his name is tokestur and he's interested in doing hand water hempy style, couldn't remember if it was you that did it that way or someone else but im sure someone in here can help a brother out 

Hope you are well too man, stay high bro


----------



## whocares100 (Jul 23, 2013)

You may be able to get rid of the captcha by cleaning your cookies...I do not get it....


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 23, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> I get whole beans from the local grocer, their premium line. I really like their Sumatran and House Blend. The Costa Rican is pretty good too. Will have to check out that bustello, always like to try out new beans.


If that is your style then you might not be missing anything with bustelo other then a nice stand by if you run out and cant get to the store. But for the folders crew its a FANTASTIC cup of coffee and its not as expensive as the premium and name brand beans. It has a unique property, at least its unique to me, that no matter how strong i make it retains most of its flavor without being too much and causing heartburn like some other coffees can when you put a ton in the machine. 


DB


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 23, 2013)

Couldnt take it anymore. I just ordered some GDP. My first time with reg seeds. If I get a male maybe I can start breeding! Lol


----------



## Javadog (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, great thread SS. 

I have already noted the spreaders, but will have to look back
through it all.

I am also at three weeks from flip, as of tonight it turns out,
and think that all of my breeds have stopped stretching, except
the Blue Cheese. 

I may have some tying down to do.

I will look forward to how your grow proceeds.

JD


----------



## DrGribble (Jul 23, 2013)

I think I'm going to run that blackjack sometime, was looking at old posts and its just kick ass looking lol.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 24, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey brother, yeah all's pretty good over here hey, a bit cold (nothing like you guys get over there lol) but other than that good. Got a heap of seedlings going for my little breeding project, 60 to be exact and 54 of them have all sprouted and all doing well. Cant wait to do these blueberry crosses
> 
> Hey, i gave a new friend on here the link to your thread, his name is tokestur and he's interested in doing hand water hempy style, couldn't remember if it was you that did it that way or someone else but im sure someone in here can help a brother out
> 
> Hope you are well too man, stay high bro


That sounds awesome Easty. Definitely keep me posted on that BBx project, hope you find that perfect pheno brotha. For sure, tell your mate he is more than welcome to pop in or PM me if he has any questions. Always more than happy to help. ATB mate




whocares100 said:


> You may be able to get rid of the captcha by cleaning your cookies...I do not get it....


Thanks Who, it seems to have gone away. Looking at some other threads it appears others where having the same issues around that time. Hope all is well in your garden. You enjoying your truck? Do you take the Dane for rides with you? Lol my dogs have always loved the car ride, might have to take her for a cruise tomorrow before work.



Darth Budder said:


> If that is your style then you might not be missing anything with bustelo other then a nice stand by if you run out and cant get to the store. But for the folders crew its a FANTASTIC cup of coffee and its not as expensive as the premium and name brand beans. It has a unique property, at least its unique to me, that no matter how strong i make it retains most of its flavor without being too much and causing heartburn like some other coffees can when you put a ton in the machine.
> 
> 
> DB


Sounds like it's fancy coffee but it isn't too expensive. Right around the same price as the Folger's whole bean selections. I looked for the bustelo but couldn't find it at my local grocer. Would Wallyworld have it? Been accused of making mud myself, I do like a strong cuppa.




steeliesteve said:


> Couldnt take it anymore. I just ordered some GDP. My first time with reg seeds. If I get a male maybe I can start breeding! Lol


Like I tell everyone. Smoking and using cannabis is not addictive, but growing it sure the hell is. I finally talked my buddy into ordering Bay 11 and they are out of stock! Curse!! Loving the GDP bro. You gonna take the extra effort and hunt out that perfect mom? I'm sure KC and Easty could chime in with some great advice for you there. Looking forward to it!




Javadog said:


> Wow, great thread SS.
> 
> I have already noted the spreaders, but will have to look back
> through it all.
> ...


Thanks JD. I've always been impressed with your grows so the kind words definitely mean alot. I am going to head over to your journal now and check out what you have going. Peace




DrGribble said:


> I think I'm going to run that blackjack sometime, was looking at old posts and its just kick ass looking lol.


I am really enjoying the blackjack right now. She has a nice cure on her, sticky as hell and has really smoothed out. She has alot more fuel kush taste with less lemon bite this time. Still has that buttery hint that reminds me of caramel though. Lovin it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 24, 2013)

Will definitely keep you posted on the bbx's mate


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 24, 2013)

Im sure I wont get the "perfect mom" this time around, I just hope I end up with a girl. It was a complete impulse buy and I could only afford 3 seeds. Lol. I'll eventually start the hunt when I have more money. I dont even really have the space for them atm. I have several potential mothers going, Super Skunk, Lemon Kush, Darkstar and the Ruskie are up first. Then in seedling form I have God Bud, SnowLAnd, and either BLZ or an I forgot what else it could be seed. (Forgot to label last two lol) We'll see what makes it into the finals.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 24, 2013)

I totally started off doing that in complete ignorance Steelie....getting one (!) seed each 
of several breeds. ...but I figure that I am on a "pheno hunt among breeds" :0)

I am also working with standard reg seeds too. Rather than pop them all I am trying
them in two sets. This is the Cannaventure PurpleBerry BX. The first try of three beans 
made one male, one female, and one dead. The female was weak, but I am flowering
it right now. I just popped the other two of that breed and both popped, so I will see
what comes of this pass.

I also decided to pop the Cannaventure's Mothers Mix, all five beans, so I am on
a classic pheno hunt as well.

Good luck.

JD


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 24, 2013)

JD, I'm still trying to get the whole mother thing down. My last one got to big and I flowered her. I love the look of Cannaventures Tennessee Purple Kush. There I go again, theres just SO many strains I wanna try! I like variety. Lol


----------



## whocares100 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Stone, Yes the dogs like the new truck, they keep wanting to ride in the bed but they can't, that's the great thing about an extended cab...I do take them to my shop once in awhile, they love all the attention they get from my customers.

The girls look happy, and a happy girl is a good thing.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 25, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I totally started off doing that in complete ignorance Steelie....getting one (!) seed each
> of several breeds. ...but I figure that I am on a "pheno hunt among breeds" :0)
> 
> I am also working with standard reg seeds too. Rather than pop them all I am trying
> ...


I totally agree JD. Find that strain you really like then worry about finding a pheno later. Nice thing about strains that are offered in fem and reg, you can try em out and buy some regs later. 




steeliesteve said:


> JD, I'm still trying to get the whole mother thing down. My last one got to big and I flowered her. I love the look of Cannaventures Tennessee Purple Kush. There I go again, theres just SO many strains I wanna try! I like variety. Lol


I hear you man. I gotta quit browsing the attitude. 


whocares100 said:


> Thanks for the reply Stone, Yes the dogs like the new truck, they keep wanting to ride in the bed but they can't, that's the great thing about an extended cab...I do take them to my shop once in awhile, they love all the attention they get from my customers.
> 
> The girls look happy, and a happy girl is a good thing.


I bet they do Who. I miss my truck and I'm sure my dog does too. 11 mpg is like a punch in the face when you fill up though.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 25, 2013)

Didn't get any pics in yesterday so the 4 week and 1 day update is today. The cool temps have been great, but the girls are showing some stress from direct heat from the bulb. Reworked the fan and now it is blowing over the canopy again like it should. I think that the NL and Maz are having a problem with the ph as I am raising it. I fed last time at 6.2 and Maz yellowed almost instantly. She now has dropped a few of her lower fan leaves, and I will lose some because of low light penetration, but I think this may be more ph related or possibly heat. I have been cutting back on my cal/mag a bit and may bring it back up to 5mL after I flush and I try to reset my ph a bit.

Black Russian is still a real slow developing plant. She is not gaining much in the way of bulk but overall looks pretty healthy. I am going to back down on the nutes again until I get my ph sorted out, as all three look overferted. If BR fills in a bit she looks like she will have some pretty decent colas. Her smell is the best though, really sweet like candy. Her mini has been near mutilated in an attempt to keep her short. It didn't work, she is bent over and still head and shoulders above the rest. There is a bit more bulking going on with the clone though.





























NL x Skunk is looking great. I think she is having ph issues also, I see some leaf twist in a few places. She is starting to bulk up nice and even her lower nodes are lookin pretty good. She has a really weird smell, not skunky, kind of like musty fruit. Her mini is starting to develop a nice top cola, and she really has almost no branching. She would be a great candidate for SoG setups.





























Ya I am a bit higher than I thought and this copy and paste seems harder than usual. Hope the pics come out right so I don't have to edit.  

Mazar x GWS has had a rough time of it last couple days. I hope it is an issue with ph and I can get her straightened out. She is looking really nice in development, I think she will fill in nice. She smells alot like the shark, nice and sweet. Interested to see if she tastes like the GWS which I really like. Her mini is not having the yellowing issues that mom is and she is developing pretty well. 





























Definitely a different canopy than I am use to running. 






Peace


----------



## Javadog (Jul 25, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> I hear you man. I gotta quit browsing the attitude.


LOL I keep going back to check the countdown to the new freebies....

JD

P.S. WOW! Mad buds!


----------



## psilocybindude (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking great as always SS...


----------



## yankeegreen (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice update stone. Sounds like you have some adjustments to make but overall the girls look good from here.


----------



## yankeegreen (Jul 26, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> JD, I'm still trying to get the whole mother thing down. My last one got to big and I flowered her. I love the look of Cannaventures Tennessee Purple Kush. There I go again, theres just SO many strains I wanna try! I like variety. Lol


I've got a couple go-to strains but I love to have lots of variety of cured bud as well. Mixing it up also helps with tolerance.




stoneslacker said:


> I hear you man. I gotta quit browsing the attitude.


Unfortunately, keeping mums does not satisfy the itch for me. I am on the seedbank sites a few times a week canceling orders at the last minute!

I am currently keeping 10 bonzai mothers and just pruned the little ladies and won't be using cuttings until the fall.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> LOL I keep going back to check the countdown to the new freebies....
> 
> JD
> 
> P.S. WOW! Mad buds!


I hear that JD. The DNA/Reserva promotion for August is making me think about putting an order in. Either way if I don't get an order in for the promo, I am still ordering DNA's Sour Kosher sometime, it looks outstanding.




psilocybindude said:


> Looking great as always SS...


Thanks bro! 




yankeegreen said:


> Nice update stone. Sounds like you have some adjustments to make but overall the girls look good from here.


They are coming along pretty well, and honestly the issues they are having are not severe at all. I will flush them tonight with Clearex @ 5mL per gallon ph'ed to 5.8. I'll follow that up with a light feeding 3-4 days from now ph'ed to 6.0 and see how they take it.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, that is what is planned at Attitude. Good to know.

The funny thing is that I went on a Revserva Privada rampage last
month, and went right ahead and popped :0) all of Kosher, Sour,
Skywalker, and OG Kush.

...but I will still check to see what I am missing. :0)

Take care,

JD


----------



## Highocaine (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry for the noob question, Stone, but how close do you run your light usually? I got about 6" new growth in 3 days, 4" being one internode on some plants >_< so I lowered the light to around a foot.. Hoping it doesn't stretch too much while I'm away now, though! Juggling height due to heat is a new thing for me..


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2013)

It is a go


The Silver Kush is one that I do not have. :0)

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 26, 2013)

Highocaine said:


> Sorry for the noob question, Stone, but how close do you run your light usually? I got about 6" new growth in 3 days, 4" being one internode on some plants >_< so I lowered the light to around a foot.. Hoping it doesn't stretch too much while I'm away now, though! Juggling height due to heat is a new thing for me..


I usually shoot for 5-8" early to mid-late flower and then bump it up to 8-10" last couple weeks or so. This grow? Looks like 4-6" and shrinking.  I don't run a cool tube or anything just a fan blowing between the bulb and canopy.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 26, 2013)

I was running out of room as well. When I saw the first sign of 
bleaching, I super-cropped three tops over and everything looks
pretty well positioned now.

Predicting plant height is really hard with new breeds!

JD


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 27, 2013)

Damn bro! You have some nice colas forming! Im sure you'll get the ph all figured out, sounds like you'll have it cleared up shortly. They'll bounce back and say thanks in a big way! Lol. 

Yank, have you grown out any SnowLAnd yet?! Mine is only on her second set of leaves. Im really excited about this one! (I know, I'm really excited about every strain I have and tons I dont have yet but im REALLY excited about SL! Lol)

On a side note, these cooler days and cold nights are making me think SALMON! Better sign off, I'm currently ripped! Puff puff pass--> Pineapple Express bong rips (complete mind fuck)


----------



## yankeegreen (Jul 27, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> SS - I am growing out a freebie SL in the homestretch now - 1.5-2 weeks or so left. Fairly low nutes requirement and weathered the recent heat waves (90*+) pretty well. Goods luck with yours man!
> 
> 
> 
> Stone - Apologies for hijacking your thread but I get so excited when someone asks about my girls


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 30, 2013)

Had a rough birthday weekend, just now recovering to near normal. Man I am too old to do that to myself anymore! 

The SL looks great yankee, no worries posting pics here mate. The threads always open for you guys. 

Got some issues with the girls still, dropping fan leaves quite a bit. Some are lower fans which aren't getting any light but the Maz is losing upper ones too. They look good otherwise, and are still bulking, but I would like to get this issue figured out. Been a strange grow for me, so used to the SCRoG setup that I am still not used to the height of these girls. I think the height is affecting the airflow which could be one of the reasons I am losing leaves. Already have some new plans in place for the next grow, picked up some larger 2 gallon buckets which should be a nice improvement. Wasn't sure I could fit them in my cab, but I worked it out. 

Also figuring out what to run next grow. Was going to run my freebies, World of Seeds Landrace Pakistan Valley, World of Seeds Afghan Kush Special, and Dinafem Blue Hash. All three have 7-8 week flower times and are similar in size. Then my buddy just got his Reserva Privada Kosher Kush, Bomb Seeds THC Bomb, and Big Buddha Seeds Chiesel seeds the other day and I really want to run the Kosher and T-Bomb so I am leaning that way if he can veg them enough to get me a clone of each. May sub G13 Pineapple Express for the Chiesel too, haven't had any of that in a while and I sure do miss it. 

Decisions, decisions. What do you guys think? I'll have the 5 week update with pics on Wednesday. Peace


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2013)

I heard great things about the Kosher Kush. It was tested and 
came out really strong. I popped it a couple of weeks ago, and 
it it doing really well.

The other breeds sounds cool too, esp the Chiesel.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Darth Budder (Jul 30, 2013)

Happy belated bro!


----------



## yankeegreen (Jul 30, 2013)

Happy belated, stone! 

Just spit-balling, but a couple of things come to mind regarding the fan leaves: Still recovering from not enough/right mix of nutes to cover the early flower stretch? Root bound due to longer veg period than normal? Summer heat (have more yellowing myself this summer due to 3-4-5 heat waves!)?

Soooo many strains, they all sound good! I'd probably pick the Kosher and PakVal myself but/because I have not run them before and have heard good things about both. 

Cheers mate!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday for the weekend man! Leo's rock hey  mine's tomorrow 

Hope you can sort out the issues too bro, im sure you will!!


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 30, 2013)

Happy B day bro! I'm sure the heat has a lot to do with the leaves dropping. Whatever it is I'm sure you'll narrow it down soon and all will be well. 

Here's a pic of the Ruskie for ya Stone


And heres the all the moms veggin out. Lol

I wish they'd hurry, daddy needs babies! 

Ive heard good things about the Kosher as well. I'm really enjoying the PE right now, def not a daytime smoke. Really wish I woulda vegged her longer and cloned her, I'd run her again for sure.


----------



## steeliesteve (Jul 30, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Happy Birthday for the weekend man! Leo's rock hey  mine's tomorrow
> 
> Hope you can sort out the issues too bro, im sure you will!!


Happy B day Eastie!


----------



## whocares100 (Jul 30, 2013)

Stone I hope u spent your birthday wisely? Hope ya got older anyway  PS try some Kush...

Stevie u r too funny...

East Happy Birthday...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 31, 2013)

Ha ha thanks guys


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 2, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I heard great things about the Kosher Kush. It was tested and
> came out really strong. I popped it a couple of weeks ago, and
> it it doing really well.
> 
> ...


Everyone seems to love the Kosher so I am anxious to try it out. May have to delay the next grow till my bud can get beans hatched and clones out, or may just wait till the grow after and just run my freebies. 
The Chiesel and Kosher have close flowering times so would like to pair them up with another. Like the sounds of an earlier flowering NYC Diesel hybrid. 



Darth Budder said:


> Happy belated bro!


Thanks DB! You leaving for vacation soon? Enjoy that harvest and roast one for me bro!




yankeegreen said:


> Happy belated, stone!
> 
> Just spit-balling, but a couple of things come to mind regarding the fan leaves: Still recovering from not enough/right mix of nutes to cover the early flower stretch? Root bound due to longer veg period than normal? Summer heat (have more yellowing myself this summer due to 3-4-5 heat waves!)?
> 
> ...


Thanks Yankee. I'm not too worried about it, it is just the big fans on the lower canopy. Upper leaves look good and bud production is coming along pretty well. I would say it has more to do with heat than anything, most of this grow has been hovering between 88-90 the whole way. I really like the sounds of the Pak Valley and have been itching to pop this Afghan special since I got it. Even thought the description on the Attitude is confusing as hell! Was going to place an order and get another kush to run with those 2 but got another semester of school to pay for so money is a bit tight right now. Plus my bud ordered a pile of strains to go with what he already had, so I have plenty of options to go with. I'll get out to his place and see what he has growin and what'll be available.



eastcoastmo said:


> Happy Birthday for the weekend man! Leo's rock hey  mine's tomorrow
> 
> Hope you can sort out the issues too bro, im sure you will!!


Happy belated B-day my Leo brotha! Hope you had a good one. Roasting one in celebration now mate! 




steeliesteve said:


> Happy B day bro! I'm sure the heat has a lot to do with the leaves dropping. Whatever it is I'm sure you'll narrow it down soon and all will be well.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Ruskie for ya Stone
> View attachment 2756685
> ...


Thanks bro! Your BR is looking great. Looking like 28-37 days and we'll see how mine is finished up.  My buddys last PE batch was phenomenal. Just like you said, total mindfuck. Gotta make room for that once, although he says it is stinky as hell when growing. 

Looks like you'll get some nice clones off those branchy moms in a couple weeks. ATB man! (I'll be emailing soon as a get some info about work and figure out a good weekend for both of us)


whocares100 said:


> Stone I hope u spent your birthday wisely? Hope ya got older anyway  PS try some Kush...
> 
> Stevie u r too funny...
> 
> East Happy Birthday...


Thanks Who. Older, definitely not wiser. Murdered a good bit of my remaining brain cells last weekend for sure. I am not much of a drinker anymore, but get a mob of friends together and things tend to get out of hand soon. Had a great time for sure though. I am going to definitely run some kush next round. If my bud doesn't have the Kosher ready will be running the Pakistan Valley and Afghan Special for sure.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 2, 2013)

Things are looking pretty good for a stressful (for the plants) summer grow. The long arms of the mainlined heads are definitely limiting air flow I've noticed. I think if I had limited vertical stretch more, it would have been an overall improvement. The canopy height is at it's max and has limited my rotation of the plants to even out light spread. I am thinking that a screen to spread the arms out horizontally, and letting the lower nodes grow to canopy level is going to be the best use of mainlining in a low watt grow setup. Nice to go into this grow with no expectations and learn alot without worrying about overall production. Won't be the production of previous grows but will still probably surprise me. Come October though I can see myself hybridizing this into my setup and trying to push things to the max again. 


*Mazar x GWS*

She is my new favorite (or is again my new favorite I flip-flop alot). I really like her structure and she is getting frosty as hell. She is starting to fill in nicely despite her leaf problems, and hopefully continues to swell and bulk. Loving her sweet mint aroma, very understated. She definitely has the best looking mainline structure in my opinion, and the 6 head option worked out really well.



















The Maz mini












*
Black Russian

*She is starting to fill in some, still pretty sparse overall. I think she will be a late finisher though, definitely longer than the 8 weeks the breeder recommends. Other journals I've seen go 60+ days in most cases. She is still the best smelling, and is pretty overpowering. She will be pretty dense though, and if I could have limited her stretching more I think her overall production would be much better at this point. If she smokes as good as she smells I will give her another run for sure at some point. 



















BR Mini










*
Northern Lights x Skunk
*
She is definitely developing nicely. Really strong pungent rotten fruit odor. Love her overall growth, even her lower nodes are bulking up a bit. Other then some stem snapping during training she has been a dream to grow. She is only trained for 4 heads but she will probably be the biggest yielder. Judging by her growth so far, she has alot more bulking ahead of her. She could end up nice and fat, her mini clone is going to have a beautiful top cola.



















NL mini











5 weeks down, 4+ to go. Started to ramp up Liquid Koolbloom amounts to 4mL per gallon. Will take it to 5mL through week 6 mid way, then I will try Dry Koolbloom for the first time. The package recommends using for the last week, but my bud has good results using it for the last 2 weeks. See how it works for me. Peace


----------



## Darth Budder (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah man Wednesday cant come fast enough. and got to say we spun an indica 1 the other night. Stoney/silly as hell and it lasts a good long time. Exhale tastes like pink bubblegum. And the little mutant clones? 3 of em smell exactly like her


----------



## yankeegreen (Aug 2, 2013)

Girls are coming along nicely. I have been interested int he Mz x GWS since the get-go and its good to see her filling out - those are going to be nice colas with very little/no waste!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 2, 2013)

Darth Budder said:


> Yeah man Wednesday cant come fast enough. and got to say we spun an indica 1 the other night. Stoney/silly as hell and it lasts a good long time. Exhale tastes like pink bubblegum. And the little mutant clones? 3 of em smell exactly like her


Sounds great DB. Love the sweet flavors, the Maz x GWS smells like Mint-Berry Crruunnch! Lol for you SP fans out there. Have a great one on the vaca and stay safe mate.




yankeegreen said:


> Girls are coming along nicely. I have been interested int he Mz x GWS since the get-go and its good to see her filling out - those are going to be nice colas with very little/no waste!


Thanks yankee! If I were only running more wattage then we would really see them fill in. The Maz is nice and open with very little leaf on her so her lower nodes are looking decent even with my 250w.


----------



## whocares100 (Aug 2, 2013)

Stone, these are doing awesome...good job my friend


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow Stoney they look great! That Mazar x GWS is looking to be my fav too, the NLx Skunk is also looking very tasty! Ah hell, they all look great mate 

I had a wicked Bday too thanks champ, have now got some cash in the bank so thinking of getting some shares for later investment


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 2, 2013)

Everyone is filling in beautifully. Never expected any less from the master! I got a call from a buddy last night asking if I wanted a Kalashnikova he started from seed and a Candy Kush clone he got from a friend. Looks like I'm gonna have a few extras going. (YAHOO!!!!) Hes also gonna give me a few Gods Gift clones that I like so much when his moms ready! Damn its a great smoke, and the flavor is outta this world! Easily one of the best smokes I've had. Its good to have friends.


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 2, 2013)

Their really starting to plump up now, awesome job brotha man!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 3, 2013)

StevieStoner said:


> Their really starting to plump up now, awesome job brotha man!


QFT! Great work.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Was a little worried they were never gonna start bulking, but things are looking up now. 

Borrowed my girl's camera, just a cheapo Nikon, but it has a flash unlike my cam and I wanted to get some flash exposure pics. Still gotta mess with the settings but the flash pics really show frost IMO. 

Maz and NL flash shots.


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 4, 2013)

I've never shown this girl before (either of them) but here's my first outdoor plant. My wife's 5 '9". I'm 6'1" and she's exactly as tall as me. Strawberry D-Lite by Sagarmatha. Strawberry Cough x NYC Diesel



edit- damn bro, didnt see your update when I posted or I woulda waited. New camera works great! I love flash shots. Doing a great job even with the summer heat!


----------



## jela10 (Aug 4, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks everyone! Was a little worried they were never gonna start bulking, but things are looking up now.
> 
> Borrowed my girl's camera, just a cheapo Nikon, but it has a flash unlike my cam and I wanted to get some flash exposure pics. Still gotta mess with the settings but the flash pics really show frost IMO.
> 
> Maz and NL flash shots.


 Stone, those gals are down-right frigid! If you ever figure out the secret formula for flash/exposure settings, please do share. I'm the crappiest photographer that ever tried to capture the true glistening of a resin coated bud.
Keep truckin, gotta book!


----------



## TijuanaMarijuana (Aug 5, 2013)

really great looking plants there, do you have any top down pictures of your current grow?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking amazing Stoney, lovely and frosty  

If you want to take pics with the lights on, try changing the ISO as low as possible, you want really quick exposure


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey sorry for the inactivity guys, been burning the candle at both ends this whole summer it seems. 



steeliesteve said:


> I've never shown this girl before (either of them) but here's my first outdoor plant. My wife's 5 '9". I'm 6'1" and she's exactly as tall as me. Strawberry D-Lite by Sagarmatha. Strawberry Cough x NYC Diesel
> 
> View attachment 2762738
> 
> edit- damn bro, didnt see your update when I posted or I woulda waited. New camera works great! I love flash shots. Doing a great job even with the summer heat!


Never any need to worry about posting mate. The girls both look outstanding bro! You're a lucky man my friend. I am patiently waiting for my little outdoor to start flowering, gonna be close to frost before she finishes. I cropped the hell out of her and she is under 18" and just a bush. Nervously waiting to see how much she stretches. ATB bro.




jela10 said:


> Stone, those gals are down-right frigid! If you ever figure out the secret formula for flash/exposure settings, please do share. I'm the crappiest photographer that ever tried to capture the true glistening of a resin coated bud.
> Keep truckin, gotta book!


Thanks Jela. I know little about photography other than point and shoot. I don't have a fancy camera and the one I borrowed from my girl isn't much better. Thanks for checking in mate.




TijuanaMarijuana said:


> really great looking plants there, do you have any top down pictures of your current grow?


I don't have any top down pics yet I guess. I'll have some up tonight though after the lights come on. Thanks for stopping by.




eastcoastmo said:


> Looking amazing Stoney, lovely and frosty
> 
> If you want to take pics with the lights on, try changing the ISO as low as possible, you want really quick exposure


Thanks Easty. I'll try that tonight and see if I can get some decent shots. I noticed with these cheaper point and shoots that it is hard to get good closeups in focus. I have been trying to convince myself to get a nice Samsung like Flowas but something always seems to come up. 



6 weeks in the books with 3-4 more to go. Maybe less, the Maz and NL are both looking closer everyday. I'll get some pics up tonight and I'll have a link to my upcoming scrog grow. Germing World of seeds Pakistan Valley & Afghan Kush Special, and Dinafem Blue Hash tonight and get a head start on veg. The 2 WoS freebies, Maz and NL have both been very impressive this grow so I am really excited to try out their 2 kush strains. I'll have a couple small changes to my previous scrog run, bigger buckets mainly. Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah the Samsung that Flowa has seems to take some unbelievable shots! 

Unreal mate, you know I'll be subbed to the new thread too  sounds like you got some more killer strains to try out!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 9, 2013)

Well no flash pics, my girl is heading to Mackinaw with her kids and family so she grabbed her cam. Back to the good ole Samsung vidcam. 

I tell you what, pending the final smoke test, these World of Seeds freebies are really impressing me. Both have displayed vigorous growth and great bulking during flower. Both seem to be great mainline or SoG candidates for future grows. I may look to repeat this run in the future sometime as a scrog grow. Black Russian is even coming into her own now and she still smells the best, even starting to get a bit of sour scent to her. No complaints with the Delicious Seeds freebie either. Delicious indeed! It's exciting to grow 3 strains I've never had before, looking forward to sampling. 


We'll start off with the sour tropical smelling Black Russian. I've been steadily bumping up P/K totals and BR is responding nicely. Maybe a bit too nicely though, as they are all showing signs of overferting. She stills seems quite a bit behind the other 2, breeder times say 50-55 days and 58 days on both the Maz and NL. She definitely has a different structure than the other 2, much more spread apart flowers and not as packed tight. Very dense colas though, and really starting to frost up.


























NL x Skunk is really nice and chunky. She has a real funky, sweet smell. Maybe like cheese and oranges, almost rotten smelling. She is really resinous and sticks to everything she touches, had to pull some fibers from the dust guard on the carbon scrubber out of one of her buds. Love her structure, I left more of her lower growth than the other 2 because she was open in the middle. It payed off I think and she has a nice undergrowth developing. I have fond memories of Northern Lights and many different skunk varieties over the years so I am loving this combo so far. 


























Last but not least, my favorite so far the Mazar x Great White Shark. From what I read the Mazar clone was known for adding alot of resin to crosses. If this hybrid is any indication I can see why. She is coated with large resin glands. For losing most of her fan leaves she is looking remarkably good. She is really starting to swell up and looks like she wants to finish soon. 



























Can't forget the clones. In order, BR, NL, Maz.


































Can't complain, not too bad for Folgers and Coffeemate cans. Peace


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 9, 2013)

Wicked update Stoney, they look tasty as! You've excelled again bro


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 9, 2013)

Looking beefy bro! Specially that mazar x great white, she really looks to have taken full advantage of the mainline!


----------



## TijuanaMarijuana (Aug 9, 2013)

thats incredible stuff with the over head pics. fucking great work on the mainline!


----------



## yankeegreen (Aug 9, 2013)

You're rockin it dude! Wait til the next round after you have the feeding dialed in!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 10, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wicked update Stoney, they look tasty as! You've excelled again bro


Cheers to that Easty. If they all taste as good as they smell I will be very happy indeed. 





StevieStoner said:


> Looking beefy bro! Specially that mazar x great white, she really looks to have taken full advantage of the mainline!


Thanks SS. They are finally looking a bit bulky. Loving the mazar right now, can't wait to sample her, think she is going to be a keeper for sure. 





TijuanaMarijuana said:


> thats incredible stuff with the over head pics. fucking great work on the mainline!


Hey Tm, thanks man. My 1st attempt at a mainline, not too bad overall. See some things I could do better, got some improvements in mind for my next grow. Combining the mainline topping method with scrog type grow. Should be a great combo.





yankeegreen said:


> You're rockin it dude! Wait til the next round after you have the feeding dialed in!


Awesome Yankee, thanks for the compliment bro. Didn't do too bad for my 1st attempt, wish I could have kept her vertical down like your WW x BB was. Peace mate.


Michigan in the mid to late 90's. Good times, kind buds, great friends. This song was always kind of a joke, but whenever it came on everyone would get a smile on their face. And the answer was always yes. 
[video=youtube;1hYpwtxkO0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hYpwtxkO0Y[/video]


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 12, 2013)

Everyone looks great bro. Glad to see you're not having as many problems as you expected with the summer grow.


----------



## EasyPound (Aug 13, 2013)

Man that does look good! Looks easier to trim maybe also. You're doing great!


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 17, 2013)

I bet you're enjoying these cool temps. I love fall. The squirrel and deer hunting. The salmon and pike fishing. I'm smoking on some of the Killawatt I harvested awhile back. Great smoke. Really smooth. She tastes like sweet menthol. Really killer stone. Glad I have more beans! She'll always have a place in my garden.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 19, 2013)

EasyPound said:


> Man that does look good! Looks easier to trim maybe also. You're doing great!


Thanks EP. Not quite the quantity of the last grow, but that was to be expected with all the new variables. Thanks for checking back harvest is coming soon. 




steeliesteve said:


> I bet you're enjoying these cool temps. I love fall. The squirrel and deer hunting. The salmon and pike fishing. I'm smoking on some of the Killawatt I harvested awhile back. Great smoke. Really smooth. She tastes like sweet menthol. Really killer stone. Glad I have more beans! She'll always have a place in my garden.


Man I sure have been enjoying an awesome August so far weather wise. Haven't been able to enjoy the cooler temps but they sure have made work more enjoyable. The way it sounds I may not enjoy much of Autumn with 6 day work weeks anticipated through Oct. - Nov. 
I was checking that KillaWatt out it sounded real good. You keep finding all these kick ass new strains and your gonna have one hell of a big garden bro! If only it became so simple you could take a DNA sample of the plant and replicate them whenever you wanted. That would be f-ing sweet. ATB man, hope you nail a few salmon for me if I don't have an opportunity to use a sick day next month. Might have to bribe my boss with some of this rounds nugs.


Been neglecting the thread lately, haven't had much time to do more than water and inspect em each night. Finally got a chance to pull them out and get a few pics in tonight. Sitting at day 53 and they look to be getting closer everyday. Last 10 days have brought on some nice swelling and I am debating on flushing soon. Hitting them with the dry koolbloom at .25 tsp per gallon and I will probably give them one last boost then look to flush around day 56 and harvest around day 65-70. 

First an update to the new upcoming 2 gallon bucket scrog. The World of Seeds Pakistan Valley was a complete failure to launch. She never cracked let alone put out a root. I chalk this up to plain bad luck, there is no way possible to have 100% of all seeds be viable. The Dinafem Blue Hash and WoS Afghan Kush special are both going strong and as soon as they develop a bit further and I figure out what other clone I am going to run with them I will update to a new journal for that grow. I have a few candidates to choose from, although the new exciting strains I was mentioning like the Kosher are just mere seedlings themselves at the moment so will not be cloneable for a few weeks yet.

Black Russian is really coming on late and starting to fill in great. She smells a bit like sourpatch kids candy, and I hope she tastes just as sweet. None of her lower nodes developed very well on the mainline, although she could still have some more to give in the next couple weeks. 
























The BR clone has a nice dense, fat top. Her lower nodes are decent.












Mazar x GWS is not the biggest yielder, but her bud structure is so dense and frosty her quality could possibly make up for it. I really love the way this bud looks and am looking forward to sampling. 
























Maz clone is looking like a pretty nice budsicle. Nice and full down the main trunk and her lower nodes are fairly nice.












NL x Skunk is definitely the fattest of the 3. Her top colas are very well developed and she is very sticky. Still smelling very cheesy and sweet. She has started to foxtail some, probably a result of being too close to the bulb. I have her positioned on the far side of the bulb and have cut back light hours to 10. I will gradually reduce light hours over the next couple weeks till I end at 8 hours.
























NL clone is showing quite a bit of foxtailing. She is developed nicely all the way down, with ping pong ball sized nugs on some of her lower nodes.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit brother they look bloody amazing  they all look like they will pack a serious punch too, so resinous!! Top work champ, always awesome watching your grows


----------



## Darth Budder (Aug 19, 2013)

Wouldn't expect anything but fat frosty goodness from the slacker!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 19, 2013)

Beautiful work SS.

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 19, 2013)

Your girls look beautiful bro. Keep it up.


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 19, 2013)

Some nice frosty ladies you got there Stone. It looks like you'll have another bountiful harvest soon enough.
The Blue Hash and Afghan sound scrumptious, how you planning on growing them, u going mainlining again?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh, I am high....but I have to admit that I am in danger of mixing
you guys up. If "SteelieSlacker" shows up, then I am done for. :0)

Yeah, it's me.

JD


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol. Thanks JD, I needed a laugh today.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 20, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit brother they look bloody amazing  they all look like they will pack a serious punch too, so resinous!! Top work champ, always awesome watching your grows


Cheers Easty. They are putting forth a great late effort and ripening pretty nice. Always awesome having you check in bro. 




Darth Budder said:


> Wouldn't expect anything but fat frosty goodness from the slacker!


If only it were always so! Lol thanks for the kind words DB. This grow has been a great experience, learning alot about late-flower canopy management. Repositioning a few heads here and there really helped to maximize the light spread, especially on the Black Russian. Thanks for stopping in mate.




Javadog said:


> Beautiful work SS.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> JD


Thanks JD. They are finally coming into their own and really putting on a nice show at the end here. All 3 have approximate flower times of 55-65 days but judging by the looks of them they will go a bit longer than that. The Maz is the only one looking like she might be ready by day 60 or so.




steeliesteve said:


> Your girls look beautiful bro. Keep it up.


Thanks brother. Have to give you props, you kept up the faith on the Black Russian and she has really paid off at the end here. She started to develop later than the other 2, but the last 3 weeks she has really went into overdrive. Must say she is still the best smelling one, and she may end up the fattest by the end. Loving her, I think you will enjoy your B. Russian.




StevieStoner said:


> Some nice frosty ladies you got there Stone. It looks like you'll have another bountiful harvest soon enough.
> The Blue Hash and Afghan sound scrumptious, how you planning on growing them, u going mainlining again?


Not too bad for my 1st mainline attempt. I will say that comparing the 2 grows really shows how much a SCRoG screen can really help with canopy management. The upcoming grow will be 3 plants in 2 gallon buckets (70% bigger than any bucket I've used yet) scrogged out. I will mainline the Blue Hash for 4 heads and train under the screen, allowing the lower nodes to fill the middle. The Afghan will be topped at the 5 or 6th node and scrog trained like normal, as will the still undetermined clone I will run as the 3rd plant. I'm definitely a scrogger, and missed my carpet of buds this round.




Javadog said:


> Oh, I am high....but I have to admit that I am in danger of mixing
> you guys up. If "SteelieSlacker" shows up, then I am done for. :0)
> 
> Yeah, it's me.
> ...


Lol! The SS boys are running this joint! I like SteelieStoner, StevieSlacker, StoneStoner, SteelieStevieSlacker.


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey you forgot Steviesteve! haha, got a good laugh outta that one. 

Not to bad at all SS, pretty damn good actually. Combining all methods of training, topping, mainlining, scroging for the next grow will give you that carpet back without a doubt bro, i like it!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 22, 2013)

Well I made my first attempts at some closeups. Just took a few pics of the clones with my girls cam using the macro setting. I need to play around with it some but I got a couple decent pics. My lighting either seems to be too much or too little and the flash doesn't seem to charge now.(Hope I didn't break it!) I'll play around with it over the next few days and see what I can figure out. 

Day 56 today, gave them a flush of 15mL clearex/gallon then followed that with plain water w/sweetener. I'll give plain water over the next 7-14 days and see where we end up. By the looks of them I'm figuring harvest somewhere between 65-70 days.

Not labeled or in any particular order.


----------



## jela10 (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome bud pRon Stone! I'm learning a lot from you man....JD is not alone with the SS, thing. After his comment, I found myself rehearsing yawl's names in my mind...as if I were trying to memorize the names of the 7-dwarfs (LOL).


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 22, 2013)

Gotta love variety! Looking tasty my friend.


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 22, 2013)

Had to wipe the drool off of my phone screen! Damn they look delicious!


----------



## Javadog (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful work!

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. The clones are a bit further along than the mainliners. The big girls still look to have a bit to go yet. I'm guessing right around day 67 will be harvest. That will give me around a 10-14 day flush period which would be a little longer than normal. Looking at them, there isn't alot of mass to be added, mainly some maturing so I don't think they are using many nutes anyway. I'll still add floranectar till the last few days giving plain water the last couple times.


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 23, 2013)

Back to your DNA statement a few pages back, it's actually possible. Look into tissue culture. People are already using it for keeping genetics around. My friend and fellow grower and I were talking about it the other night. I haven't read up on it a lot yet but what I've read sounds promising. I haven't found a really good link to give you, but just google tissue culture or for more specific to our hobby, cannabis tissue culture. I've read about kits you can buy to take and keep the samples but haven't looked any up. Hope someone else has fun looking into this, I know I will. Damn... I wrote a novel and didn't really say much. Lol. This BLZ and White Widow combo is wicked. Nite all


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 23, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Back to your DNA statement a few pages back, it's actually possible. Look into tissue culture. People are already using it for keeping genetics around. My friend and fellow grower and I were talking about it the other night. I haven't read up on it a lot yet but what I've read sounds promising. I haven't found a really good link to give you, but just google tissue culture or for more specific to our hobby, cannabis tissue culture. I've read about kits you can buy to take and keep the samples but haven't looked any up. Hope someone else has fun looking into this, I know I will. Damn... I wrote a novel and didn't really say much. Lol. This BLZ and White Widow combo is wicked. Nite all


I figured that there would be a way! That is some interesting stuff bro. The little research I did looks promising. Would be an excellent way to keep that perfect pheno around even after she is cloned out. My worries are if it ever goes fully legal and large companies start patenting genetics. Could effectively make cloning and pollinating illegal.


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 23, 2013)

Not that being illegal stopped it from being grown to begin with. 

I see where you're going with it, but I'm not sure how they would control that. Cloning and pollinating would be near impossible to control. 

Something else I've been looking at are CVault containers. They keep your stash at a constant 62% humidity. I'm gonna get one when I have some money and check em out.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2013)

*Allright, I have the "groundbreaking" done on my upcoming grow, and as promised here is the link - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/712142-stoneslackers-250w-micro-hempy-scrog.html#post9523339.* As I stated earlier, of the 3 seeds I germed, the Dinafem Blue Hash and World of Seeds Afghan Kush Special are the only ones to sprout. The World of Seeds Pakistan Valley cracked and sprouted a small nub, then died out from there. So I went to my buddy's and the only clones he had available were Big Buddha Cheese. I was able to get a clone comparable in size to the seedlings so things should work out well. Hope to see you all over in my next journal. Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2013)

Day 61 update. It definitely doesn't look like my original plan of harvesting on day 70 was accurate. They look ready to harvest now and I gave them another shot of plain water tonight and I'll shut the lights down tomorrow morning and harvest Thursday or Friday. I could probably give the BR a few more days, but the Mazar and NL are both ready now and may start to degrade soon. They all have put on some weight this week, I can feel how top heavy the buds are right now. 

Didn't get alot of pics and didn't have the best lighting, but had to make it quick. My daughter has a couple friends staying over and there is nothing on earth more nosy than a group of teenage girls. 

Black Russian is pulling nutrients from her leaves and yellowing alot. She could probably go a bit more but she definitely came on alot at the end here. Lots of late bud development with this strain and much of her size was put on after week 6. I love her smell so much!










The BR clone has a really fat and dense top. 












Mazar x GWS is done and ready to harvest. She really added some bulk in the last week too and is looking outstanding. She shows her indica side with extremely dense nugs. 










Maz clone is nice and full. Very dense and frosty.












NL x Skunk is also ready to harvest. She didn't foxtail much more and certainly added some weight as both the mainline and clone are tipping over. I tied them back up with some support to make it through the next couple days. She has developed more of a skunk smell the last couple weeks. Still sweet smelling too, but she has been overpowering the scrubber the last week. Glad to chop her and clear the air a bit.










NL clone is fat and full. This strain would make a great SOG candidate.










Peace


----------



## Javadog (Aug 26, 2013)

What a post!

Great work. The Maz...heck they all looked so frosty.

I would love to taste the BR. That is the TGA strain right?

I love my Qrazy Train. 

Thanks for sharing.

JD


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2013)

Javadog said:


> What a post!
> 
> Great work. The Maz...heck they all looked so frosty.
> 
> ...


Thanks JD. The BR is actually from Delicious ceeds. Delicious indeed! Smells like sour patch kids candy, I really like her. She started off very slow but really amped up towards the end. 

I tried some TGA Apollo x Vortex once and loved it. I would love to try some TGA strains but don't have the space for an actual veg area and mom shack. There is a good bit of variety to Sub's phenos and I would like to have the time and space hunt down my favorite. When I do, the Ap x Vor is 1st on my list. 

Ill have to check out the Qrazy Train too. I loved Space Jill the couple times I've tried it and I am a big fan of the Trainwreck.

Thanks for the great compliment too! Peace


----------



## Javadog (Aug 27, 2013)

Cool.

I have not popped anything by Delicious yet, but I do have their Critical Jack Herer.

*Apollo x Vortex* Hmmmm..... :0)

JD

P.S. It is at Attitude, and added to my list.


----------



## steeliesteve (Aug 27, 2013)

Holy shot bro! I can't believe how much weight those chunky girls packed on recently! I'm learning fast not to expect anything but pure awesomeness in your threads! My BR isn't cloning for shit, I've had 3 cuttings in my aero cloner for almost a couple weeks now and 1 finally has roots. She's definitely not an "easy cloner" as they advertise. At least my pheno isn't. I think I'm just gonna flower her out. Hope she looks half as good as yours when she's done! Amazing work!

edit- I combined my trim with my buddies and passed it off to one of his friends who is gonna turn it into bubble hash then wax. The guy gets 25% of the finished product but says he averages around a zip of wax per pound of trim. We gave him over 1.5 lbs of trim so we're hoping for more than an ounce of wax! Not bad for sittin on our asses smoking while he does all the work. puff puff pass--> BLZ bong rips


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 27, 2013)

Shit Stoney how'd I miss the update! Those girls look freakin amazing bro, the mazar x gws was my fav but Im sorta leaning toward the NLxsk..ah fuck they all look great man


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 27, 2013)

Man them nugs are sweet! i love the soda can comparison it really shows the size of the bud and gives my imagination a little more to work with. Them girls are NICE SS! Great Job!


----------



## charlestonchunk (Aug 27, 2013)

Excellent work. Will regular miracle. Grow perlite work or do you recommend the bigger stuff at the hydro store. I'm sorry you may have mentioned your h2o meths, ebb flow, drip? Do you think that a 400 would heat your area up too much? Would a 400 make your buds longer and dense. The picture with the grape can seems like at the bottom of the can is about where lumens start to diminish. Am I wrong? With all of 3 sq/ft 250 hid hps is really all you need I assume. Your shit looks great. Where did you get seeds?


----------



## charlestonchunk (Aug 27, 2013)

Cuttings, sorry. I forgot they were clones. I hate when people don't read the entire post.


----------



## charlestonchunk (Aug 27, 2013)

Can you point me to a site to learn the difference in wax and hash. Is wax budder ? The super high T shit


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 27, 2013)

steeliesteve said:


> Holy shot bro! I can't believe how much weight those chunky girls packed on recently! I'm learning fast not to expect anything but pure awesomeness in your threads! My BR isn't cloning for shit, I've had 3 cuttings in my aero cloner for almost a couple weeks now and 1 finally has roots. She's definitely not an "easy cloner" as they advertise. At least my pheno isn't. I think I'm just gonna flower her out. Hope she looks half as good as yours when she's done! Amazing work!
> 
> edit- I combined my trim with my buddies and passed it off to one of his friends who is gonna turn it into bubble hash then wax. The guy gets 25% of the finished product but says he averages around a zip of wax per pound of trim. We gave him over 1.5 lbs of trim so we're hoping for more than an ounce of wax! Not bad for sittin on our asses smoking while he does all the work. puff puff pass--> BLZ bong rips


Thanks bro. Not quite on par with the scrog grow, but I'm not complaining too much. Ya the BR was the slowest cloner of the 3, all 3 clones I took rooted but took upwards of 3 weeks. Does the guys use multiple bags for his bubble? He then turns the bubble into wax? Sounds great, let me know how it turns out. Be careful transporting it though, as all concentrates are no longer covered by medical certification in MI. It is now a felony to possess concentrates, which is so stupid. Is it not still cannabis?




eastcoastmo said:


> Shit Stoney how'd I miss the update! Those girls look freakin amazing bro, the mazar x gws was my fav but Im sorta leaning toward the NLxsk..ah fuck they all look great man


Hey Easty, I'd been neglecting the thread a bit and updates had been sporadic. All 3 have given a great effort the past couple weeks, and like you I have been flip-flopping on my favorite. NLxSk is really looking and smelling very appealing. I love the old school genetics and fondly remember the sweet, piney NL nugs from my youth. Still chasing that dragon, trying to find a real nice old school strain. It sure is a fun chase though mate!




StevieStoner said:


> Man them nugs are sweet! i love the soda can comparison it really shows the size of the bud and gives my imagination a little more to work with. Them girls are NICE SS! Great Job!


Thanks bro! I borrowed the soda can idea from you mate, really helps to give perspective when a Bic won't do. They really packed on some size the past couple weeks, I think I'm liking the early returns on the Dry Koolbloom. Looking forward to trying it on my upcoming scrog.





charlestonchunk said:


> Excellent work. Will regular miracle. Grow perlite work or do you recommend the bigger stuff at the hydro store. I'm sorry you may have mentioned your h2o meths, ebb flow, drip? Do you think that a 400 would heat your area up too much? Would a 400 make your buds longer and dense. The picture with the grape can seems like at the bottom of the can is about where lumens start to diminish. Am I wrong? With all of 3 sq/ft 250 hid hps is really all you need I assume. Your shit looks great. Where did you get seeds?





charlestonchunk said:


> Cuttings, sorry. I forgot they were clones. I hate when people don't read the entire post.


Thanks CC. I use the MG or Schulz perlite. I always rinse my perlite very well and haven't had many if any issues with CRF's in the MG perlite. Works great for me, perfect size. 

I hand water every 2-5 days, depending on bucket and plant size. This grow is in coffee cans so I water a bit more frequently, about every 2-3 days. I let my buckets dry out really well before watering each time.

I went cheap when I made my grow cab and only have a 4in inline exhaust fan. This fan barely keeps my cab cool enough to grow during the warmer months. I wish I would have went with a 6in, but I have worked around the light limitations with some plant training. The lumens drop off right around 10in, like you said right about where the soda can is. I keep my 250 about 4-6in away from the tops and this grow is much taller than my usual scrog grows so I have my light plastered to the ceiling as high as it will go. The scrog system will maximize the output of the 250w better than the mainline IMO.

They are from seed actually. The 3 that are mainlined are freebie seeds from the Attitude seed bank. They are Delicious Seeds Black Russian, World of seeds Mazar x Great white shark, and WoS Northern Lights x Skunk. I trained them for 8, 6, and 4 mainline heads respectively. I then took clones from each and ran them as 12/12 from clones along side the mainlines.

Thanks for checking out the thread CC. I will be starting my next grow which will be a 3 plant scrog like the first grow in this journal. Link is in my sig. Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 27, 2013)

charlestonchunk said:


> Can you point me to a site to learn the difference in wax and hash. Is wax budder ? The super high T shit


Yes the wax is budder. Usually refined with butane or grain alcohol. Budder is more concentrated than hash and contains less plant material. They are similar but the budder uses a solvent to remove the THC glands.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 27, 2013)

The chase is the fun part hey mate  i've found one of the strains from my youth, still looking for the other one but i reckon i may have it this time  we'll see in a few months!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 27, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> *The chase is the fun part hey mate*  i've found one of the strains from my youth, still looking for the other one but i reckon i may have it this time  we'll see in a few months!!


Truer words were never spoken bro! Is that C99 the dragon your chasing now mate? Or one of those sick BBx's your hunting. Hope you slay that m-fer!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 27, 2013)

Haha nah the C99 is just to see what the hype is about. The strain from my teenage years was the BBxNL which i grew last, the one I'm chasing I'm pretty sure is a shiva x BB which im doing the cross of as we speak  once it's stabilised bro, I'll send you some beans to try out


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 30, 2013)

Well between the humid ass weather and the girls taking their time to mature the chop has been postponed a couple days at least. I'll pull them out tomorrow night and get a good look at them but I am looking at Monday or Tuesday probably.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 31, 2013)

They'll get there brother, you'll be seeing the rewards very soon


----------



## whocares100 (Aug 31, 2013)

Man I'm so proud of u...great job my friend!!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 31, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> They'll get there brother, you'll be seeing the rewards very soon


Thanks bro. I cannot wait for fall to get here. I love the seasons here in Michigan but I would take 77 and sunny all year. Thankfully the humidity is supposed to drop going into next week. Worried about bud rot with the density of some of these nugs so letting em go a couple more days won't be too bad. Peace brotha.




whocares100 said:


> Man I'm so proud of u...great job my friend!!!


Thanks sista! I appreciate your compliments and great vibes alot Who. Enjoy your relaxing holiday weekend and take care!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah i bet the weather is getting the better of you mate, the really dry heat we get here gets too much after a while. Our spring is coming early this year, we've had 4-6 degrees centigrade above average all this week  time to pop the outdoorys i reckon!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 2, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah i bet the weather is getting the better of you mate, the really dry heat we get here gets too much after a while. Our spring is coming early this year, we've had 4-6 degrees centigrade above average all this week  time to pop the outdoorys i reckon!!


I hear that Easty, I'm hoping we have a mild Oct. so my little outdoor girls can finish. The Mazar clone I put outside should finish no problem but the homemade PE is just showing pistils this weekend so I am not sure she will finish without some assistance. The old water in the evening and cover with a tarp technique works sometimes.

I was hoping to chop a couple of the girls tonight but Mother Nature is throwing one last muggy mess at us. Tomorrow will be much nicer and I am looking forward to cutting them. The added day will put them in 72 hrs of darkness. Check back tomorrow night! Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 3, 2013)

It's finally nice enough weather for me to chop without as much worry about mold or bud rot. They appear to have had some swelling to do yet as they have put on some more size in the last week I think. I have to say that after getting everything cut and a good look at it all, I am very impressed with the mainline results. I may have to revise my original estimate of 2.5-3.5oz. May be up near 4-4.5oz. Not quite the 6.75oz my scrog yielded but I could possibly improve on these results with some more ideal conditions and experience now under my belt.

The mainline girls were definitely easier trimming than my scrog due to the lesser number of colas. All the tops are very dense and heavy and I will have to keep a close eye on them as they dry. Sorry for the less than perfect pics, harvest is always a bit stressful as it tends to really get the smell going so I try to get them chopped and back in the filtered box as quickly as possible. 

First to get trimmed were the clones. These were just rooted clones that were put in 12/12 at about 3-5" high. Each stretched more than they would probably would have if they had been run in a true SoG as they had to battle the mainlines during stretch. 


In order- B. Russian, NL x Skunk, Maz x GWS, Group shot of trimmed tops (Tray is a 13x9" roasting pan for perspective)




















Black Russian started off really slow and didn't start to fatten up till around week 6. She really came on at the end though and thickened up quite a bit. Her smell is just wonderful, sweet and sour, very mouthwatering.

















NL x Skunk is so dank smelling. She almost has a garlic hint to her, very strange. Her smell is not unpleasant, but it is not altogether pleasant either. That rotten fruit, sometimes nauseating aroma that is somehow still appealing to the senses. Anyone who has smoke cannabis knows what I am talking about. Her top colas are fat and dense, very resinous and sticky.
















Maz x GWS has the smell of the shark for sure, very sweet with a back hint of menthol and dank. Her arms were not as long as the other 2 but she is very well developed. Her buds are the most dense of the 3 and she is very frosty. 

















Group shot of all the mainline heads and everyone hanging around.











Harvesting is hard work! I'm off to bed, Peace.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow brother nice work, you got some very fat buds out of them and they all look dank as  

Im always impressed with your grows man, always so tight and well looked after  hats off to you bro!!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 3, 2013)

wow great looking buds as expected stone!!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 3, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow brother nice work, you got some very fat buds out of them and they all look dank as
> 
> Im always impressed with your grows man, always so tight and well looked after  hats off to you bro!!





meangreengrowinmachine said:


> wow great looking buds as expected stone!!!


Thanks guys! Things turned out better than I had thought, can't wait to sample.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 3, 2013)

Most Excellent Indeed 

Many Thanx for the Share.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Javadog (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful buds!

You have smoke for during the cure, right? 

(the pressure would do me in otherwise ;0)

Excellent results. Congrats!

JD


----------



## Javadog (Sep 3, 2013)

Double post


----------



## whocares100 (Sep 3, 2013)

STONE!!! look what u did while I was away...did u get a total weight yet??? all with 250 watt...I'm impressed...AWESOME

...hey where did u get that small parabolic hood, I'm looking for one...

and I still can't rep ya or I would!!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 4, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Most Excellent Indeed
> 
> Many Thanx for the Share.
> 
> ...


Thanks ASV. 




Javadog said:


> Beautiful buds!
> 
> You have smoke for during the cure, right?
> 
> ...


Hey thanks JD! I have plenty of bud from the last grow to hold me over until I can get a proper cure. Of course that still won't stop me from sampling some of the smaller nugs! Can't help myself, you know how it is.






whocares100 said:


> STONE!!! look what u did while I was away...did u get a total weight yet??? all with 250 watt...I'm impressed...AWESOME
> 
> ...hey where did u get that small parabolic hood, I'm looking for one...
> 
> and I still can't rep ya or I would!!!


Thanks alot Who! Hope you enjoyed yourself while you were away.
I am hoping to get a nice slow dry of around 7-10 days and then I'll post some precure dry weights. I really like that parabolic hood for my small grow cab, it focuses the light right in my grow zone very nice. I picked it up at my local hydro store, I am pretty sure it is from Hydrofarm. Yep just checked http://hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=3559

Thanks again everyone! Peace


----------



## whocares100 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks Stone, says includes socket and cord, I just add a ballast?


----------



## steeliesteve (Sep 5, 2013)

Damn bro, great job! Now its time to (im)patiently await the smoke reports.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm super envious bro 
wish I had some fresh harvested bud 
they look really good to


----------



## ace720 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry


----------



## yankeegreen (Sep 6, 2013)

Your mainlined heads filled in nicely and kudos on the trim job! Its been a lot of fun following along - thanks for sharing the journey man.

What are your overall views of mainlining v. scrog in your setup?


----------



## StevieStoner (Sep 8, 2013)

Congrats on another great harvest bro! They look amazing and i bet their smell is very appealing right about now. 
Keep up the good work man i know myself and im sure plenty others have learned alot from your grows. Thanks for all the updates 
and all the knowledge you share SS! 

Ok ill get off my knees now...Peace!


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 21, 2013)

whocares100 said:


> Thanks Stone, says includes socket and cord, I just add a ballast?


Hey Who, sorry for the late response but yes just add ballast. 




steeliesteve said:


> Damn bro, great job! Now its time to (im)patiently await the smoke reports.


Thanks bro, I have been steadily sampling but they are just now starting to get a good cure. I'll get some pics and a smoke report up soon. 




ace720 said:


> I'm super envious bro
> wish I had some fresh harvested bud
> they look really good to


Hey Ace, I'm sorry I was away and missed your post man, always good to hear from you. I know you man, you always have something "growing" on so I'm sure you have some trimming to do soon. Peace man




yankeegreen said:


> Your mainlined heads filled in nicely and kudos on the trim job! Its been a lot of fun following along - thanks for sharing the journey man.
> 
> What are your overall views of mainlining v. scrog in your setup?


Thanks yankee, I really appreciated the advice you gave and the examples I took from your threads. It definitely helped me alot. I don't think I am able to make an honest assessment on the mainline technique yet. My first attempt was pretty good but I can definitely see where I would do things differently. I would definitely be more aggressive in training things out horizontally next time. I would use bigger buckets also. So while the mainline didn't yield what my last scrog did, I can't really use that as a true measure. I wanted to hybrid mainline and scrog together for my latest grow but didn't have alot of time for training this round. 




StevieStoner said:


> Congrats on another great harvest bro! They look amazing and i bet their smell is very appealing right about now.
> Keep up the good work man i know myself and im sure plenty others have learned alot from your grows. Thanks for all the updates
> and all the knowledge you share SS!
> 
> Ok ill get off my knees now...Peace!


Thanks man that really means alot. If anything I've done here has helped you out, I'm glad, cuz you are a scroggin M'fer mate. I seen that Blue Thai, looks like mountain range man. She is going to be impressive.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 23, 2013)

Got a final weight on the mainline grow. I only took a total weight but the B. Russian was the biggest yield. Total weight was 127g. I could definitely improve on this number with another mainline attempt but I am not sure I could reach the 200+g from my last scrog. I think the scrog is better suited to my low wattage cab style grow. 

As for the smoke report, the cure is just starting to make a difference and they will only get better. 

The Black Russian is my favorite so far, very sour lemon tasting with a slight creeper buzz that ends up straight psychedelic. It gives me something I term the wave condition, where my sense of motion and equilibrium is all messed up. Definitely a total head buzz with little to no lethargy. I love it, glad I gave clones to my bro to keep going. 

NL x Skunk is very dank and very narcotic. This is very potent smoke that has a sweet yet slightly acidic taste. The buzz is a mix of body and head and is very medicating. After drying she ended up with the densest, rock hard nugs which are sticky like flypaper. The smoke stays around for a while and I could still smell strong ass weed smoke over 4 hours later in my garage. Love this one too.


Maz x GWS was the smallest yield. She has alot of the GWS in her smell and taste, but in a lesser way. Her smell and taste are subtle and not overly impressive. Sweet with a hint of menthol, her smoke is very expansive though, she is a choker. The buzz is outstanding though, great all around head and body combo, with a nice euphoric hit. Classic silly weed, makes things funny and more enjoyable. While not as overpowering as the other 2, she stays with you a while and I still felt her effects 5 hours later. Some time in the cure jar will hopefully improve her taste.


*Well that brings an end to what started as a small grow journal and was made into something really special by all you great subs. The great interaction with you all was wonderful and made this a truly enjoyable experience. Hope to see you all over in my new scrog journal. *https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/712142-stoneslackers-250w-micro-hempy-scrog.html


----------



## steeliesteve (Sep 24, 2013)

It was a pleasure to follow along. Very informative as always. I completely agree, you have great people hanging out here. May the good times continue in your new journal! Puff puff pass --> BLZ and Critical Hog (I call it Demon Pig) bong rips


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 24, 2013)

Awesome grow stone!


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

I am already there SS. Thanks for the nice show!

JD


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 29, 2013)

you stoneslacker sir, are an artist like divinci combining art and science to create something very pleasing to look at and i am sure for you and your friends, pleasing to partake in. great read. a lot of great information. thanks.


----------

